#      ?

## andrey_t

!    (),  . -   ,   :     2017 .      ,   .          ,     "?".  - ?

----------


## mvf

15.08.16 N -3-20/3721@.

----------


## .

1  2018     ,    -,  - (        )

----------


## varo

,        http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/447414/
      .

----------


## .

*varo*,     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## andrey_t

, ,      .

----------


## Nadinak

-    ( ), 
    -          /   . 
    -?

  -  .
    (      ).

----------


## .

> -


..       ,      ?  .

----------


## _A

.
     .
  (  )    .

    .    .
    ?

----------


## .

.       . 
   ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,      .

----------


## _A

> .       . 
>    ,     .


 .
-  .    2 -1 .  50.     .         ,    .
        ?      ?

----------


## .

> -  .


     100 .  ?  2000  ?
 ,   



> , ,  (*         )*,

----------


## _A

> 100 .  ?  2000  ?
>  ,


  100   . 
- , ,  (         ).  ,   ,    ?  ,

----------


## .

*_A*,      ,          ?  :Frown:

----------


## _A

> *_A*,      ,          ?


 .  :yes:      .

----------


## Nadinak

> ..       ,      ?  .


,    !
,      (-).

    ? -   ,    ,       . ?

       ?

----------


## .

*Nadinak*,     . 
        .

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*,     . 
>         .


  .
  -     ,     ?

----------

> ,    !
> ,      (-).
> 
>     ? -   ,    ,       . ?
> 
>        ?


    .    -   . .          .            -??????????

----------


## .

> -?







> -     ,     ?


     -.     ,

----------


## Nadinak

, .! 
    .

 - ,      , ..   ,     - .  ?      -   ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/531_05.htm

----------

> - ,      ,


     2014 .         -   .

----------


## swoods

*.*,     -,          ,   ()? , ,   .    ,       -. 
   -,          ,     .
     .       .             /.   ,  ,       ,    .  ,         , ** .
       /.         ( -).      ,    -.            -?

----------


## Nadinak

> -?


       -                /. ,  ,      .       ,         .

----------


## .

*swoods*,   ,        



> 5.         ,      ()      ,   ,    ""       ()           ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .              .


   ,        .

----------


## Nadinak

,  .
       -  ,      ,   ,    .
,    -      2018 .

----------


## .

> -  ,      ,   ,    .


 




> ,    -      2018 .


        7

----------


## Nadinak

> 7


-    .    ,   - )       .

----------

> 


        -    . ,  "  ".       ? ..       ?
 -     ?

----------

> 7


     ?

----------


## swoods

> -    .    ,   - )       .


        .     **    -   .     .    (.  .)      .

,             -      ,         .

----------


## .

> ?


 https://www.nalog.ru/rn78/service/obr_fts/



> .    (.  .)      .


         .    ? ,    ,   .   ,     

     . -

----------


## Nadinak

> . -


   -     ,    -         .  ?

       -   ?

    .
,    , - , .  ,  .
    ,    ,  .
    -   .

 ,   !

----------


## swoods

> https://www.nalog.ru/rn78/service/obr_fts/
>          .    ? ,    ,   .   ,     
> 
>      . -


       .    -, ..          .
 .   , -  ?

----------


## .

> .    -,


 -    ,     .




> , -  ?


    27     .    .   -,  ,       ..
  ,    -      :Frown:

----------


## swoods

> -    ,     .
> 
>     27     .    .   -,  ,       ..
>   ,    -


   -  - , -,      ,        .  -  -   ,               ,  - .              ,    .       .,           ,  .  :    -   ,           .   ,        ,      .
   :      -   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :     -   ?


      ,     .   ,    .

----------


## .

> -  - , -,


       .  -      ,     -  (    - ),   .      ,       .   .




> .


    ,   .   ,   - ?    ,        .     ,     .            .        .   ,  .       ,     ,   .

----------


## 5

> ,


   ,      ,     ,       .

----------


## swoods

> .  -      ,     -  (    - ),   .      ,       .   .
> 
>     ,   .   ,   - ?    ,        .     ,     .            .        .   ,  .       ,     ,   .


 ,     . 
     ,           .  ,   ,      ,     " ".
       ,              .           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ,   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      ,


  ?

----------


## .

> ,           .


   , - ? 




> .           .


              -  :Smilie:       .

----------


## swoods

> , - ? 
> 
>               -       .


.,      ?
      .        .
       . .

----------


## EvGeN11

> ,


   .              ?
          (    ),      ,      .

----------


## .

*swoods*,       .      - ** .   .

----------


## .

> (    )


  .        .       .       .

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,       .      - ** .   .


, ,   .
      .
    -,       E-mail.

----------

> 


 ...

----------


## .

> , ,   .


          .     ,    ,         .   .   .          :Wink:

----------

> .
>     -,       E-mail.


  ???                 "",        .  ?       ,         .

----------


## swoods

> ???                 "",        .  ?       ,         .


 ,  "  ", ,   ,     ,      . 
         .   .     " ",      .. (  ,            " ",         )

----------


## .

*swoods*,            .   ** . ,      ,    ( ) .




> " "


        .

----------


## swoods

,  . ,      . ,  . ,  ,    .   ,  ,    .    , , .   .

----------

.    (),    ( ). 
1.   2017    .   ,         -     ,  . 
2.        2017        , -   ?      ,       -  ,             01.02 2021 ?

----------

> .


     .  .

----------

> .  .


 ,     ,         .                (., ,      24.11.2015 N 308-15-10504   N 63-4644/2014,     30.12.2015).      ,      (    -).    ,           ,  .         10.07.2013 N -4-2/12406@.

----------

> ,     ,         .                (., ,      24.11.2015 N 308-15-10504 .


       .  .

----------

> .  .


54-, . 5

----------


## .

> .  .


 ?     ? ))



> 5               ()       - ,    ,              (         );   ()       ()         -   .

----------


## mvf

,    :

_   -     5   ,         "       "  08.01.1992 N 23 ..._

----------


## .

*mvf*,  -

----------


## mvf

.     -             .        .
       .

----------


## swoods

.
     ,    54       .,       .
    - , ,         .
     ,     .  .     30 .

----------

> 54-, . 5


    "    ".  .

----------

> *mvf*,  -


 ? ,    ,   ?

----------


## mvf

> "    ".  .


 ?

_ ()  ()        (, )        ,    ;_

----------

> ?
> 
> _ ()  ()        (, )        ,    ;_


 : _ ()  ()        (, )  _ 

     ""?

----------


## mvf

> ""?


  ,    ,      ?

----------

> ,    ,      ?


,   ,    ,    ,        .        .

----------


## mvf

- .

----------

> - .


   "  ".

----------


## .

,     .              :Wink:

----------

> "    ".  .


    (  )    ,   . 
      /    .

",  !"

----------


## Aleks65

> ,   ,    ,    ,        .        .


 4.3.     - 
1. -               ()       ,      (),   ,       .     290           .

----------


## Aleks65

> -.     ,


         -1...-4 (-4 -  ).      (.    )     .

----------

> /    .


.    .    .

----------


## swoods

:



> .
>  -  -   .


   :    (  ).

----------


## Aleks65

> .    (),    ( ). 
> 1.   2017    .   ,         -     ,  . 
> 2.        2017        , -   ?      ,       -  ,             01.02 2021 ?


1.. 
2.     ,   ,   01.02.21 . 
"17.   ,  ,        ,    ,      ,                  ,   2  346.26    ,    ,    ,    1  4.7    22  2003   54-   -        ()      (    )             (, )      1  2021 ."

----------

> .    .    .


  .
 ,       ,   .

",  !  !"

----------

> ,   .


.            .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


-.
                ?

----------

> ?


 .

----------


## werw33

> .


  ...

----------


## Nadinak

,      ?          ?     ,        .           .

-   (  )     ,         ,   .
  -    ,  ? ,   ,    -    ,  .

    ,   -   ,   ,     "".

----------


## 5

,   -      :Wink: ,   54-,       ?
     ......        ,  ,         ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ,   -     ,   54-,       ?
>      ......        ,  ,         ?


       .     Fprint-22.    . 
      ,      2000 .,   ..           ,  01.07 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

(          ), ,        .     -   ...

----------


## 5

,     10 700((((((

----------


## 5

(    ).   ?

,     ,   .   ,     .. -  .
     -  1  2018        .(  ,    ..)
        01  2017    -.
, ,    .

----------


## Aleks65

> ,     10 700((((((


   4000 .
   ,      .

         -4.1 ( -),
       , 
      -4.1  
     ,   
...
       ..... 
  .   -4.1 (  ):

(.  18%) 
 1  9 2450 . 
 10  49 2400 . 
 50  99 2350 . 
 100 2250 . .

----------

.      ( ),      -  2017.    2018?

----------


## Aleks65

> .      ( ),      -  2017.    2018?


  2018.

----------


## 5

,       ,   ?  1  2018 , ,    ,  ?           ?

----------

> 2018.


!

----------


## Aleks65

> ,       ,   ?  1  2018 , ,    ,  ?           ?


 1  ,   , ..           .  .

----------

> .      ( ),      -  2017.    2018?


   ,   290-      ,   01.07.2018.          .      ,  .   ,   01.07.2018.        .   ?:hmm

----------


## .

7    8



> 8.    ,  ,   ,    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 .

----------


## .

7    8



> 8.    ,  ,   ,    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 .

----------

> 7    8


!   :Big Grin:

----------

!
   ,   -,   ,  ,     01.07.2018.   ""       ,       ,  01.07.2018.,               ?      ,     ()  ?  - ,   2021.      (  )     ,   2021.   ""     ?

----------


## .

> - ,   2021.      (  )     ,   2021.   ""     ?


,      .

----------


## Aleks65

> !
>    ,   -,   ,  ,     01.07.2018.   ""       ,       ,  01.07.2018.,               ?      ,     ()  ?  - ,   2021.      (  )     ,   2021.   ""     ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54738248

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2021.   ""     ?


    -  ,   ,       ,  ,  .

----------

,    .    , "   ,    "     1.01.2021   ? . ? ,      ,    ?    - ...

----------

.                17  ,        -

----------


## 5

?
          .    ,  ,   ......

----------


## werw33

,   01.02.17    , (   )    01.07.17
       ..

----------


## katerina371

12  .   .

----------

,     ,      .         01 07 2018 ?

----------


## .

> 01 07 2018 ?

----------

,            01 01 18 .

    ,                .
     -      .

54     1  2018   .     171. 

   ,    -     31  2017 . 
   :    03.07.2016  261-  11  1     31  2017 .

----------


## .

,    .
    .    ,   .     ,

----------

> .                17  ,        -


 ,      :Smilie:

----------


## katerina371

22 .        

   SM-G900FD  Tapatalk

----------


## ZZZhanna

?     18-19 . .

----------


## j7

> ?     18-19 . .


           .

----------


## Olga___

?

----------


## katerina371

Nalog.ru     

   SM-G900FD  Tapatalk

----------


## katerina371

> ?     18-19 . .


    .   ,        ,      .      ,     .  . ,        ?     ? 

   SM-G900FD  Tapatalk

----------


## Nadinak

> ,        ? 
>    SM-G900FD  Tapatalk


   ?  .     .    .

----------


## swoods

,              ?

----------


## .

*swoods*,   ?  :Smilie:  
                .

----------


## katerina371

> ,              ?


     .       .       :Wink:  

   SM-G900FD  Tapatalk

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,   ?  
>                 .


        :                   ,      . ?

----------


## alexstrel

> :                   ,      . ?


      .
    ,       .                ,           .          .

----------


## swoods

> .
>     ,       .                ,           .          .


   .   .

----------


## Nadinak

> .


     ,     ,   - .    :Smilie:

----------


## Nadinak

> :                   ,      . ?


    ,      -        .
  ,       ,     ,  ,   ,    .




> .


 ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## swoods

> ,      -        .


     ,       .       (  , , ,  - ,    ),         ,       .  ,     .      ,       ,    ,          .

----------


## alexstrel

> .   .


     ,      ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ,      ?


  ,        ,       .
      . 
   ,   ,            ,    ?

----------


## Nadinak

,         ,               ,      .

----------


## swoods

> ,        ,       .
>       . 
>    ,   ,            ,    ?


Nadinak,   . ,    .
:    ,  ,           ,     (   )     .                .

----------


## swoods

.    .   -      .         .  ,            -  10  30    .
         "" -      -.
  ,            . ,       . 
 .       - (   ,  -  )   -   (,       54?).
  ,    , 1     ( )?

----------


## Nadinak

.
 ,       -   ,     ,         ?

 . ,   1  2018,    .

----------


## .

> . ,   1  2018,    .


  ,   ,     .   1  2017

----------


## Nadinak

> ,   ,     .   1  2017


   6%,          ( -)           1  2017-?

----------


## Fraxine

*Nadinak*, .

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*, .


  .

----------


## swoods

1  2017...
, ,    ,   -.
   ,          ,           . ,    ,      .

----------


## .

> 1  2017...


  ,      . 




> , ,    ,   -.


  ,   . -     .




> .


 ,    .

----------

54   -

----------


## Iren

> 54   -


  ...        :Frown:

----------


## 5

> , ,    ,   -.


   ,   2015       .          ,       ,        -     ....    .....

----------

> ...


 ,   .

----------

> 


      ,  ,   -,  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,    ,  .

----------

> -


      ?

----------


## 5

> ?


    ,           )))))    ,        .

----------


## Iren

> ,   .


,    .   .

----------

> ,


   ,   ,  .

----------

> ,    .   .


    change     54   -

----------

> change


 .

----------


## Iren

> change     54   -


 ,  . ,   ,    ...

----------

, ,          ,   ,  .

----------


## Mahorka

:Dash2:  
     -      ,   .. -    .     ,   ,     ,     .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,  ,   -,  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,    ,  .


  ,      - ,   ?

----------

> ,


.

----------


## swoods

> ,  ,   -,  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,    ,  .


 ,   .  ,      ..
 ,  ,   .         ,              .   ,          .     . -    ,    .

----------


## swoods

> 54   -


   "-."?
 ,      . ,    .

 ,     ,            .      ?

----------


## Mahorka

2017 .       . ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> change     54   -


     -  . ,  . ,   99% ,     .

----------

> ,   99% ,


   ,     ,    ,    ,              .     ,     ,     .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,     .


,  -        .

----------

> ,  -


 ,  ,  .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,  ,  .


    ,    ,     ,          .

----------


## oooplus

> -  . ,  . ,   99% ,     .


https://www.change.org/p/%D0%B1%D0%B...edium=copylink

----------

> ,   .  ,      ..


     ?

----------


## swoods

> ?


              .
 , ,     ,   -          .

----------


## Man of the World

> , ,      .


     ))

----------


## .

> , ,     ,   -          .


,   .   .

----------


## swoods

> ,   .   .


.,  ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

-    :Smilie:     ,     ,      :  -     ,        (       ).
      .
     2!!! -  :Frown: . ,    .

----------



----------


## .

> .,  ,       .


???    - .

----------

> 2!!! -


?   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?   ?


     .

----------

> .


     ,  -  ?   2 ?  ,  ?

----------

> 


     ,

----------

> ,


  .

----------


## swoods

> ???    - .


.,    ,  :



> .

----------

> .


   ?
-   .       " ",     .     .

----------


## Fraxine

> " "


   - ,     ,    - .            . 
       ,   ,    (   :Redface: )   ,      ,       ,    -   .

----------


## Xaron

., , -      - . https://ofd.yandex.ru/
,     .

----------


## swoods

> ., , -      - . https://ofd.yandex.ru/
> ,     .


   ,      , ..             .   ,  .     -  .

----------

> " ",


            -  ,      ,     . , .

----------

> ,


    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Xaron

*swoods*,   "    ".
, , .

----------


## .

*swoods*,           ?    -        .

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,           ?    -        .


 ,     ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,     ,    ...


         ?      ,     .

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,   "    ".
> , , .


    ,       .

----------


## swoods

> ?      ,     .


      . , ,        ?

----------


## .

> .


    ,   .

----------

> -


 -        ,

----------

,  -    ,         .

----------

> 


      ,       .

----------

> -


  -   ,    .
   (     , )      -      ,       2018 (     2021)

----------

> -   ,    .


,  ..        -,   ,         -   .   .   ?   ?         -  .

----------


## swoods

> ,   .


   -  ,       !  ? 
          .          ,    .    .

----------


## .

> -  ,


  .              .    .




> 


      .      ,      .      ,   ,  .

----------


## swoods

.,       ,   ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## swoods

,  ,  ?  ?

----------


## oooplus

> ,  ..        -,   ,         -   .   .   ?   ?         -  .


177        https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BF%D0%B...edium=copylink

----------


## swoods

> 177


 ,        ?
   ,      .
          .

----------


## oooplus

> ,        ?
>    ,      .
>           .



 2   225 ,     ,    ,    .            .
   , ,           .

----------


## .

> .


       .       .

       .

----------

> .


 ,   ,         .

----------


## Nadinak

> .              .    .


    ,          -?

     ,  ,       -. ,      ,    -    ,      ,          .           (    -).
 -.

----------


## swoods

> ,          -?
> 
>  -.


  ,           ,   .
    ,  1    ,     .  ,    .       .

----------


## .

> ,          -?


   .   -         ,     .     ?      . 




> ,      ,    -    ,


  ,        ,    .

----------


## Nadinak

> .   -         ,     .     ?      .


,      .     -     , ))




> ,        ,    .


    ,    -,   .  ?        .

      ,          ,      -        ? 

  ,         ,  -  ,       .
      ?

----------


## .

*Nadinak*,         .         ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ,           ,   .


    -       .




> ,  1    ,     .  ,    .       .


 , .       ?
       ,       1 ,    ,       . 

, ,      .   .

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*,         .         ?


       - "   " (" ",    ).

----------


## swoods

Nadinak,     ,   .     ,      ,    ,     .    "".  ,  ,      ,     .            - , ,     -.

   ,     .      .  - (  )     .     ...
,  ,      ,     .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,  ,      ,     .


Dum spiro, spero.
swoods,   )

----------


## _A

.
    .
       .
             2021,      .
     11. 
   ,         ,         01.07.2017?    on-line  ,     01.02.2017    ?

----------


## _A

,     11,   90.

----------

> 01.02.2017    ?


.     01.07.2017.

----------


## Aleks65

> .     01.07.2017.


    01 .
 7.
5.          1  2017      22  2003   54-   -        ()      (    )                            .

----------


## Aleks65

> ,     11,   90.


-90     .     01.02.2017.

----------

> .


   01.02.2017    ?

----------


## Aleks65

> 01.02.2017    ?


         1  2017  ...        .

----------


## .

1    ,  1   .  -  ,       ,

----------


## Aleks65

> 1    ,  1   .


4.    ,   1  2017      () -    ,                      ,   ,    7  2    22  2003   54-   -        ()      (    ).
5.          1  2017      22  2003   54-   -        ()      (    )                            .

 01  ,  01    .    .
, ,   ?

    :     .       .       ,     .

----------


## _A

> .     01.07.2017.


    ,    -  ,   01.02.2017  
             .
  01.02.2017           .
  01.07.2017        ,      .

----------

> -  ,       ,


   - ,  ON,     ,         .

----------

> .


  .

----------

> 01.02.2017          .


 .

----------


## _A

.       . 
    -    .
      ,      .     . ..    .

----------

> ..    .


 ,    ,   01.02.2017     ,  01.07.2017       ,      .

----------


## .

> ,   1  2017      () -


      .    1 .  1        .
   -      1  2017 (  )

----------


## Aleks65

> .


 ,       . .5,     01 .

----------


## _A

. 
            ,     01.07.2016   .
   01.02.2017    ,      ,     
     ,        01.07.2017.
    01.02.2017   (   ).

----------


## Aleks65

> 01.02.2017    ,      ,     
>      ,        01.07.2017.


 01        ( )    .
          ,           01 .

----------


## _A

> 01        ( )    .
>           ,           01 .


    ,     )))),    ,    
01.02.2017  ,   01.02.2017   .      01.07.2017    .
 ?) :Frown:

----------

. ,      ...         ?    ?   ?

----------


## Aleks65

> . ,      ...         ?    ?   ?


  -    .   ""    .

----------


## .

> ,           01 .


 



> . .5,     01 .


    ,        -      1 .         .   1         .      1    -,        1      .

----------


## Aleks65

> 1    -,        1      .


C.1.2 .6. "           ...."
(  ,  01   ,  )
 .7 .5 ,    ,   01 ,    ,    01 . 
    ,   01         .

     .   ,   01    ,       .

----------

,          ?   ,      ?       , ,      ,             (((

----------


## .

> .7 .5 ,    ,   01 ,    ,    01 .


   .            1 ,     .                  ,       .
  ,  ,     -,   ,        1 ? 




> .   ,   01


       ?    -   1  2017

----------


## .

> ,      ?


, .    ?       ,  .

----------


## werw33

> , .    ?       ,  .


    ..       1.2017

----------


## Aleks65

> .            1 ,     .


     .          .6, .1.2.   .5 .7   ,   01.02.      .
 ,   01.02  01.07     ,     ?

----------

> .          .6, .1.2.   .5 .7   ,   01.02.      .
>  ,   01.02  01.07     ,     ?


 ,      ,      .       .      ,   .    -      -    ,   ,   .              ,       .  ,       ,  .                        .     ,    .                 ,     ,      .    ,    ,           -    .

----------

> . ,      ...         ?    ?   ?


     .     ,    .           /.   ,   ,      )    .              .         .

----------


## .

> .6, .1.2.


,    ,   1  2017.    1

----------

> ,    ,   1  2017.    1


 ?     290- -   . 
4.    ,   1  2017      () -    ,                      ,   ,    7  2    22  2003   54- "  -        ()      " (    ).
 7

----------


## Aleks65

> ,    ,   1  2017.    1


 .6, .1.2,       ,   .
 01.07.2017.    .3, .7,   ,  ,     54(..   ),    01.07.2017.

----------

> .6, .1.2,       ,   .
>  01.07.2017.    .3, .7,   ,  ,     54(..   ),    01.07.2017.


 !

----------


## .

> ?     290- -   .


   ,   




> , *  1  2017      () -   * ,                      ,


,     -  1 ,     .




> 3.       1  2017    -   ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )         .   - ,      1  2017 , ,            ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )         ,  1  2017 .

----------


## ggalla

!    ( )    1  2017. (    "",    ).                01.07.18   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 15

.   ,     Z , ..   .   ?    ?
 -     -   ?   - , ,

----------


## Aleks65

> .   ,     Z , ..   .   ?    ?
>  -     -   ?   - , ,


 
 .  ,       (   )    30  .          .

----------


## Aleks65

> .  ,       (   )    30  .          .


   .       -.  -    .

----------

.
 01.07.17      ( ,     )   ?

----------


## .

-

----------


## _A

,     54 ,      .
     ,         -   01.02.2016        01.07.2017 :
" 1.02.2017    ,        .
      1.07.2017.
 1.02.2017    "" ."
  .      .

----------


## swoods

,         .   ,    
 58952  58953  58954
    ,     - -,     ,     .
        .
     ,          .

----------


## .

*swoods*,     , ,

----------


## harriet

*swoods*,   ,    ,    ,  "  -"?  :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,   ,    ,    ,  "  -"?


!
 .   .
      nalog.ru
https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/related_ac...ies/reestrkkt/

----------


## harriet

*swoods*,   ,        ,     1 ?    :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,   ,        ,     1 ?


    . *.* ,     1  2017.
,       ?

----------


## harriet

> . *.* ,     1  2017.
> ,       ?


,  1     .      ?

----------


## swoods

> ,  1     .      ?


  ,        .         .
      ,          -?
,   , 8 ,  , , -  .

----------


## _A

.     - .   -90.      . 
 ,     ,            .
      ,       .   .            01.07.2016.    , -     .    .   54       (

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  54


  ,    15  2017     ...

----------

> .             (


,       ,           01.02.17.    .

----------


## _A

> ,       ,           01.02.17.    .


 .        01.07.2017   .
     -.       ,    ,   ,      .    -    .  )))

----------

2018   ,   . 
    .

----------

**, 
 ,   ,    ,     ,   ...

----------

> !    ( )    1  2017. (    "",    ).                01.07.18   ?


     01.03.17,  , , 15.01.17   01.07.17   ,       ?    ,    -    .

----------


## swoods

,   .   ,   :
 58982  58983

----------


## .

*swoods*,   https://www.nalog.ru/rn60/news/activities_fts/6301742/

----------

*.*, 
   ?

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,   https://www.nalog.ru/rn60/news/activities_fts/6301742/


 ,  ?      ?
      .      ?
  -    (  )  ,      -?




> ..              .  ,  ,       ,         ,      -.           - ().   ,   .
> 
>  ,      -,       :         (. 5 . 1.2   54-).

----------


## 83

> **, 
>  ,   ,    ,     ,   ...


  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## harriet

> -    (  )  ,      -?


   ,    ?        .   +   +    ""  .   .

----------


## swoods

> ,    ?        .   +   +    ""  .   .


    ...      .    ,   ,      ,     -.   ,     IP-      .
    " -   ". -    -     .      IP- (, ,      IP-,  ).    .     -      -     .       -.    .    -,        -.  ,       ,              -.
       .      -      .          .

----------


## harriet

*swoods*,        ? ,  , ?  :Smilie:    . ,    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,        ? ,  , ?    . ,    ,


,  .  (    ,    )    -.          .

----------


## 78

,     -        ?      -  , ,   .     ,   ...

----------


## oooplus

> ,    ?        .   +   +    ""  .   .


 https://www.roi.ru/30088/ 
https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BF%D0%B...edium=copylink

----------


## swoods

> https://www.roi.ru/30088/ 
> https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BF%D0%B...edium=copylink


-     .            .
   ?      .        .  .

----------

.
      -       -?        ?

----------


## werw33

> ,     -        ?      -  , ,   .     ,   ...


         , --,..

----------


## 78

.     ,  ,   - ,  ?    -    .       ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## swoods

> .     ,  ,   - ,  ?    -    .       ,  ,    ,     .


     .      .   ,         .

----------


## swoods

> .
>       -       -?        ?


   - .  -       ,   -  .  .     ,     .
     ,  .

----------

> ,  .  (    ,    )    -.          .


-   ,  ,          30 ?!

----------


## id104533792

,        , 
 ,  ,    -  .


       .     ,     -.     , ..     .         -,  ,     ,     ().        ()    (    100%    5%  ,  ,  ).      ()         .           ,         ( )   .          ,     .
:
1.	               ,     -   , ,    ..?   100%,           ,              . 

2.	  (        )         ? : 
)    (       )   ,       -          ;
)                   ?    -?

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

 ,    .

   ,     , .
  ,   2017        

   ,    01  2018   , ?
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/451640/

     01 ,    ,          .
   ,       2017  ,  ?

----------


## .

*id104533792*,       .      .  .  -    .

----------


## swoods

> ,    .


         -   2018 .   -   1  2017.

----------


## Enic

> ,    .


  :Smilie: 
           1  2016 . N 03-01-12/-38831

       :
-              .         ,            01.02.2017;
-  01.02.2017           -    ;
-  01.07.2017    (  ()       ),   01.02.2017, **.


      ,        ,   .

----------


## Enic

> -   2018 .   -   1  2017.


   . 

    ,       ,     ?
  ,    ,   54-  290-   .

----------


## .

.   3  7 290-    ))

----------


## werw33

> . 
> 
>     ,       ,     ?
>   ,    ,   54-  290-   .


    -
" 01.07.2017    (  ()       ),   01.02.2017, ."

    --      ..--..

----------


## swoods

> -   ,  ,          30 ?!


      30   ?

----------


## swoods

> -   ,  ,          30 ?!


,        ,   5     .  ,    ,   .

----------


## 78

> ,        ,   5     .  ,    ,   .


    5 ?    ?

----------


## Enic

> .   3  7 290-    ))


,   :Smilie: 
 ,    :Smilie: 

 3  7 


  - ,      1  2017 , **,            ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )         , ** 1  2017 .



> -


    ,    
 :Smilie: ,

----------

> 30   ?


  -  ?
  ,          (..   ),          ?

----------


## swoods

> 5 ?    ?


             . 
  ? -               .  ,   .

----------


## swoods

> -  ?
>   ,          (..   ),          ?


, ,    -   .   -   ,   .         30      .
 - ,          5   .      .

----------


## harriet

> - ,          5   .      .


 ,    :Smilie:            .      - (-),     ""  .        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> ,              .      - (-),     ""  .


      ?     ,   ?      ,   ?  wi-fi  (  )  ,    ?  -    .
  -.     ?     - ?      ?    , ,  ...

----------


## harriet

> ?     ,   ?      ,   ?  wi-fi  (  )  ,    ?  -    .
>   -.     ?     - ?      ?    , ,  ...


       ...       . , ,    ...             ,       -      ?

----------


## swoods

> ...       . , ,    ...             ,       -      ?


        ,   ,      :     -    ,      .
 ,    -     .    -    -.

----------


## harriet

> ,


   -   ?   ,       "",      /   ..?    - -           / ), -    ,       ()  ..?             .    "",     ,  , ?  :Wink:

----------


## swoods

> -   ?    "",     ,  , ?


 . .

----------


## varip

.
:   ,  , +   .    , .    "        01.07.2018"   ,       .
1.    -      01.07.18       .
2. ,        ,        , .   -  01.07.17,    15.06.17, .            -
3. .      31.03.17      (       .)
4. ,         ,       -        01.07.17?

----------

> ,....


,    ,           ,        .                  .    -               2 .               :  "     ".
          .        ,      .
,   -   --    .

----------


## swoods

> .


     . ,      -,  ,     "  -"  " " -,    .      ,        . ,          .  , ,      : 
-    ""    5 ,   ,   ,     -,    ,
-     -    ( )        -.        54,       .
    -    ,        - -            ,    30 .  -    ,             ,     -   .

----------

> -    .


     .      -   .  , , ,  -    ! , ,     .

----------


## _50

( )   -     :
1.           ()             ,     (..       )?
2.               ()   ?

 -         -. :Redface: 





> ,   5


    ?

----------


## .

> ()


  -            . ,  , -   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _50

> 


              ?    ?

----------


## Xaron

-  /

https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/r...kkt_questions/

----------


## .

> ?    ?


  ?
,  ,     23.00.      .   
           ,      ?

----------


## _50

> ?





> -    ,  -





> ,      ?


          ( )  POS-,          ,          (). 
  -                .            ,          . 
    ( ),           ,              . :Redface:

----------


## .

> ( )  POS-


     ,  ,        ,     -         .




> ,


    - -    .   , .           (  ).




> ,          .


     ,    .    .       .   .

----------

> ?
> ,  ,     23.00.      .


   . ,   ,           ,   ,     .    ,          ,      -  .
     -.  -   -          ,   .      .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,


    ,   ,      .
   -     ( ),       ,            .       -,     ,       "",       2-3 . ..       ,     - .

----------


## swoods

, ,    .     ,   .       , ,    ,      ,        ,     .
   54  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,    ,      ,        ,     .


 .        .

----------


## swoods

> .        .


  .  ,       .   ,              .     -.       .      -,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


..       , , 50 000 .,          40 000 .,              10 000 .,        ?

----------


## swoods

> ..       , , 50 000 .,          40 000 .,              10 000 .,        ?


    -     ,     .      .        .     . , ,      .         .        .          -       .        ,           .
  ,      -, .. ,     .
 -         .       .

              .         .         .       .      ,    ().

----------

.
             :   01.02.2017 (..         01.02  )      01.07.2017?

----------


## stam-anna

(   )    ,           /.
   01.07.16                    . 
     ,             7 . ,     ,       .    , ..      .         62.1.
    ,       .                   .    62.1       /     57,3???  1 , ,    ...  ..      ,    .    ,  / ...

    ...   ,    ...      .

----------


## gnews

> :  01.02.2017 ...     01.07.2017?


01.07.2017       .
 ""  ,   ,     .
        .

 01.02.2017     () ,          .

----------

.



> 01.02.2017     () ,          .


  "",     "",       01.07.2017?

----------


## Fraxine

,    ,     /,      ,   -   01.07.2017?

----------


## gnews

> "",     "",       01.07.2017?


.
    .  https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/r...e_work/newkkt/ 
https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....kktbooklet.pdf

----------

> https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....kktbooklet.pdf


  ?
", ,    (  ,   )   01.02.2021       
      (,

----------


## gNus

*swoods*,  
   ,   ..  .,    ... 

   ,   - ,  ...    ,  "  " ,        ...

----------

-,        ,     ""   - https://www.roi.ru/30088

----------

> ?

----------


## gnews

> ?
> ", ,    (  ,   )   01.02.2021       
>       (,


.    .17 .7 290-
https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/about_fts/docs/6103395/

----------


## swoods

> -,        ,     ""   - https://www.roi.ru/30088


   1.1%   . , .            .     3 ..  .     .      . ,  ...

----------

> 1.1%   . , .            .     3 ..  .     .      . ,  ...


        18000   ,          -?       ,

----------


## _

:
" , , ".        ( )?
-       ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 1.1%   . , .


       -  ,       .      -     ,   ,     .. ,       ,    ,            ,     (  ,       ).  -     (   07.11).
         -?           ,      30 , -!-       -     - ,        3000.
 ,          , .. 2    ,     .

----------

> :
> " , , ".        ( )?
> -       ?


    ,         2021 ,  ,    2018

----------


## swoods

> ,      30 , -!-       -     - ,        3000.


   .    ,        3 ,     ,          ,   .
       14 .

----------

> -?           ,      30 , -!-       -     - ,        3000.


     15%      ,       6%        .  ,             ,     .

----------

> 


   , -    -.
         (   )

----------


## swoods

> , -    -.
>          (   )


  .       ,    ( ,   ),  -.    .
   -       ,  ,      .

----------


## _

> ,         2021 ,  ,    2018


       .
    -    .      .
    ,     ?
  .

----------


## .

290- ,      54-.

----------


## gnews

> ?





> .  https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/r...e_work/newkkt/
> https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....kktbooklet.pdf


.





> 290-
> https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/about_fts/docs/6103395/

----------

> -.


  ?  .

----------


## j7

> 1.1%   . , .            .     3 ..  .     .      . ,  ...


       -   -     .
   6%         .
 /    .            -,      . ?       .
 6 %     -       (     +      ,     )
   .

----------


## BookALive

7 ,     , , , - . ,    .    6%. -.   ,   *swoods*,    - (   -).   :

1.      100 .
2.       -.     ( ,  )   -       (   , )       100 .
3.    -      95  (       ).
4.         6%  95  = 5,7 .
5.           95 .
6.       ,               30  ?  -    100 .

     -  - , ,   - ,   .
,        ,     ?

----------


## j7

*BookALive*,  .    ,      100 .,   -   ,      .

----------


## BookALive

> *BookALive*,  .    ,      100 .,   -   ,      .


    ,   -    100 ,         5    .  ,      100       .   -       .   6%   .      -,     .      95 .       .

   .     (  ?   )   .         -           ( ):

"                    -.
          .
         ,     :
     -      .
        -,   .
                 -      .
        .
          "",  " ",     e-mail: (  email)
   ,         . (  );
        ."

   (      10 000 )      .
  ,           ,    ...

..,       ,  ,      10 000    (,   ),       ,   ,        10 000 ?

 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


   ?
       ?            .
          ?

  .
      1000.
        1000    -    100 . .
    1000.   1000  100.   6% - 1000!!!
        1000.
        1000    -      100 .
    900.         ,      900,   ?

----------


## gnews

> 100 .,   -   ,      .


+1




> 1.      100 .
> 2.       -.     ( ,  )   -       (   , )       100 .


*BookALive*, 100    .





> 6%.


        ( 5 . ),      100 .*6%

----------


## .

> 6%  95  = 5,7 .


.   100 .  5   ,       .

----------


## BookALive

> ?
>        ?            .
>           ?
> 
>   .
>       1000.
>         1000    -    100 . .
>     1000.   1000  100.   6% - 1000!!!
>         1000.
> ...


   -      .     ,      .     .      .     .

    , ..   "  "   .    ,       ,          ,   " ".

----------


## BookALive

> .   100 .  5   ,       .


. . , , ,      ? -     ,     -.            ,        . .. ,   ?

----------


## swoods

> ,   " ".

----------

> ,               30  ?


             (  5 ), +      ,        100    ,    /  95

----------


## swoods

> -.            ,        . .. ,   ?


.        .,      .

----------


## BookALive

.    ,      ,   ,       ?
..   :
1.        .
2. -    .
3.   .
4. -  (  , )     .

 ,     (    )?

----------


## .

> -       .


  .    100 ,   95.    100      5 .        ,        .




> ,        10 000 ?


 ,   .            ,    .       (     ,     ),    ,      ,

----------


## swoods

> ,     (    )?


, .  ,   ., .
,     ,   ?   .

----------


## BookALive

> .    100 ,   95.    100      5 .        ,        .
> 
>  ,   .         ,    .


.     ,     .
,     ,   .    ,        ,     -    .

  ,    .     ,   ,       .  ,   6  .

----------


## swoods

> ,   ,       .  ,   6  .


 . ,      ,       , .
  -     .   - ,    .

----------

> ,   ,


  ,       (      ).
     .    -  ,     .

----------


## BookALive

> ,       (      ).
>      .    -  ,     .


  -                  ?   ,               (  ),    ?

----------


## BookALive

, -   ,     .        :

"      ,  .
    ,   . "

   ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 .

----------


## BookALive

> .


,  , .
  .  ,  6%,     ()   -.      (-).    ,          -?       2017 ?

----------


## swoods

> 2017 ?


 .      ,      .     ,  .      .          .

----------


## BookALive

*swoods*,    .   ,   ,  .          .   .  ,  .  ,    ,   .
,  ,  ,                  .

----------


## swoods

> *swoods*,    .   ,   ,  .          .   .  ,  .  ,    ,   .
> ,  ,  ,                  .


  -,     -      ,    .
      .       ,    . , ,   ,         .
    .

----------


## sea2211

.         ?>>>*   ,      * 
 ,

----------


## .

.        . - ?

----------


## Morph

, . ,       ,      2017 .

  ,    ,        .

,  ,   ,               -?

        ,          -,  2017-   2018-   ?

    ,          ,    ,   ,   .

        ,    ?

----------


## yula58

, ,   .      /  ( 15%).  ?
.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,               -?


 ,       . ,  .




> ,          -


.




> ,    ?


           .                  ...

----------


## ulechek_k

! , ,    ,   01.07.2018    ?          2017., ..      ?

----------


## .

> ?          2017.,


  , ?    
,            1  2018 .  ,    ,   .

----------


## ulechek_k

> , ?    
> ,            1  2018 .  ,    ,   .


,  . ..         ?         ( ,  )    .     ,     (  )?

----------


## .

> ..         ?







> ( ,  )    .


   ,  




> ,


 .    ?

----------


## Morph

, ,       2017     ,  -  ""    ?    .

----------


## ulechek_k

> ,  
> 
>  .    ?


        ,     ,        ?

----------


## 5

> -  ""    ?    .

----------


## yula58

,    :

, ,   .      /  ( 15%).  ?
.

----------


## .

- ? ?       ?

----------

6%,    74.14        
   /      ?

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------


## yante

> *BookALive*,  .    ,      100 .,   -   ,      .


  , ..     //   (    )    1-2-3%,       ,   ,  ,   ,   ,    (        ,  )?
  , , ,         ,      //...
     -    ,    ,    ?




> 1.      100 .
> 2.       -.     ( ,  )   -       (   , )       100 .
> 3.    -      95  (       ).


      ,  "  100,     95" -      ???       5,     4500???

----------


## yula58

> - ? ?       ?


  . ,        / .      /.

----------


## .

> , ..     //   (    )    1-2-3%


      .      ,      .   , ,    ,       .     ,     .




> -    ,    ,


      ,   .  ,       ()  .    ,    ?   ,       ?




> 5,     4500???


  10%       ))  ,     ,            .     ?

*yula58*,    ,     .

----------


## yula58

.,   .

----------


## KABAN020586

.    .       .       ,  . ,  ,  .   ,        ?       ,           ?

----------

-  1  2018

----------


## KABAN020586

> -  1  2018


   ,          ,      ,           ?

----------

> (   )    ,           /.
>    01.07.16                    . 
>      ,             7 . ,     ,       .    , ..      .         62.1.
>     ,       .                   .    62.1       /     57,3???  1 , ,    ...  ..      ,    .    ,  / ...
> 
>     ...   ,    ...      .


  ?  -      -    ,    (        / ) .   62,02     57,03*62,02,  62,01/62,02.   ,  -       .  .      .

----------

-       .,    - .
    (   ).             (           ).   ,   100    ,    70 ,     . -40 .,  30  .   ..
  -   ?   ?
,       -?   ?

----------


## swoods

> -   ?   ?


.   .

----------

> .   .


.  40 ?    30      .
  ,    -   -     ,     -         . ..      , -         ,   ,   -.          -?    /        ?

----------

> 


,    31  2017.

----------

> ,    31  2017.


" "....
   , , ,   .   ?




> 


   ?        ,   ,      ?
 -  !   -     31  2017  ,      ,      .   !

----------


## swoods

> .  40 ?    30      .
>   ,    -   -     ,     -         . ..      , -         ,   ,   -.          -?    /        ?


-  ?  , ?  .  ,   .  ,      ,   .    .      :     -  ,     -  .         .     ?        . ,  /       ,    Z-.  ,          .

----------

> " "....
>    , , ,   .


    ?
 31  2017         1,5   " ".

----------

> ?


 290   7  17        2021     ,

----------

,   1  2018          ,

----------


## ulechek_k

2017 .   ,          ( )  ,   ?         ?

----------


## Storn

*ulechek_k*,              ......        ......

----------


## ulechek_k

> *ulechek_k*,              ......        ......


      ?

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## ulechek_k

> .     ?


,   ,     :Frown:      .   ,       (   )    (  )?

----------


## .

> (   )    (  )?


    , .    ,

----------


## sea2211

> .        . - ?

----------


## 22

> -  ?  , ?  .  ,   .  ,      ,   .    .      :     -  ,     -  .         .     ?        . ,  /       ,    Z-.  ,          .


:   ,        ,   .     .  , ,   ?  ,    .         .

----------


## swoods

> :   ,        ,   .     .  , ,   ?  ,    .         .


      .         -,       . ,    ,            .        .     ,     ,     (-).
         ,      , ,         . ,  ,  -.

----------


## 22

> .         -,       . ,    ,            .        .     ,     ,     (-).
>          ,      , ,         . ,  ,  -.


,           .
        (     ).        .    " ",   ,    .  ,       .    -   ,       , , ,                  ...

----------


## .

> ,      , ,         .


    ???          ,    ???
       ,    , ,         ?

----------


## swoods

> (     ).


     .    ,        ,      .
 -       ,  ?    ,        (  ).

----------


## swoods

> ,    , ,         ?


         .      ,           . ,                    ,       .

----------


## .

> ,       .


  :Wink:

----------

> ,                    ,       .


   ,    .  !         ,   -?

----------


## 22

-    .
    .
   .
    ,        ,      ,     ,    ,    .    (  ,   ).

,  ,    :           (  3073-).      .
.. ,      ,         ,    .

----------


## swoods

> 


         . ,            .       ,      :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> ,    .  !         ,   -?


 - .    .

----------


## .

> .


          .         .      ,    . 




> 


   . -     .       .       (,   ),

----------


## swoods

> ,  ,    :           (  3073-).      .


      .



> .. ,      ,         ,    .


,    . ,     .
  ,        ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

-     /  -    01.07.2017  -??? ,      .... (   )   38,   .

----------


## .

> -     /  -    01.07.2017  -?

----------

> 


    ,    (-)   /?

----------


## GH2

> *varo*,     ,


   .   !!!!      !

----------


## GH2

, ..   .
1)     ,    01.04.17 -       ?  ,        , -   ,    01.01.2017?   "" , ,      ,        "  ".    ?
2) .     :      .      01.01.17    .       ,       01.01.17. - )          ? )     (),      . )    ,        ?
. .  .   .       ,      ,   ,       .,, ,     ,     .

----------

> -  ?  , ?  .  ,   .  ,      ,   .    .      :     -  ,     -  .         .     ?        . ,  /       ,    Z-.  ,          .


,   -  -   " " .(  62,02  ,       )         (    ,     ,     .,   ).     ,       " "  ,        ,        ,  ..
      . ,   ,   ,     .     ,    .     ,   .     ,  /   ,   ? , ,     , ,         .  ,  "" -

----------

> 1)     ,    01.04.17 -


     ?
 01.01.2017      1,5%

----------

> 01.01.2017


 ?

----------

,   01.04.2017

----------


## swoods

> ,   -  -   " " .(  62,02  ,       )


   " ".      **        .        .    ,      ,        ,   .
,  .  -      . ,         - ,      .                  .       ,    .          **    .     . ,   ,     .
,    -,       ,   -       ,       .     .

----------


## EvGeN11

.  +  .      ,  ,   -   ..     .        ?  17   18 ?

----------

> . ,   ,     .
> ,    -,       ,   -       ,       .     .


!      .  ,          ,  ,        .     .        -  ,    ?       !       ,     ?      .
         !      .         -             ,    - .
!        .    ?
            .

----------


## .

*EvGeN11*,  1  2018,      .

----------


## GH2

> 


        -  ?

----------


## GH2

> ?
>  01.01.2017      1,5%


 ,      .     : 1)     -   , 2)     ()   (  2016      01.10.16).
   .       ?.
1.-..     01.04.17 ,  - ?     ( )    , ,     ,  () .   .     ,    , "        ".
      ....       !     (   ,    -  )..

----------


## swoods

> !


, , ,   .   ,   ,    .      ,    .    ,  .      ,        .



> ,          ,  ,


 , ..    ""   -     .



> ,     ?


   ,    ,     -  -,   ,            ,      .     ,   .
 -,        ,    ,  2021   ,   .

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

!  ,     !!!   ,  .   72.30 -   (   ).   .  2  63.11 -  .  :  1  2018      ?

----------


## .

> 72.30 -   (   ).


     .      " "?   ?

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

.   ,       2018?

----------


## .

> .


  ?   ?       1  2018

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

,     : , , ....  , ! !!       :Frown:  ,   ,  ?       24.11.2016 N 2496-       :Frown:

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

,  .     : , , ....  , ! !!       :Frown:  ,   ,  ?       24.11.2016 N 2496-       :Frown:

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

,   ,  2  .        ....

----------


## .

> 2496-


      .       ,     .

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

.,     :Smilie:     ! , ,  ...         :Smilie: )))))

----------


## werw33

> .       ,     .


.         +  ,            (    )..
1.      , 
2.    (  )
3.  ( ?)

----------

, ,      ..     - ?  ,   .
     .

----------


## .

> ,


      ,  .   ,   ?  ,      ,

----------


## GH2

> .      " "?   ?


.,!    -72.30--" "-       . ,    ?       , ,    .  .

----------

.
    -,     .   .     ,   2018    ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


     (       ,   3-),    , .    /    




> ,   2018    ?

----------

! 
            ,  (50 )         /. 
    -?

----------

,        ,     -? 

1.         ... 
   ?           ? 

2.      ., ,      ?

----------


## .

> -?


,       ?
,   ,   50 ,    .        50  .

----------


## .

> ?


 




> ., ,      ?


  ,

----------

-,    ? 
,              ?

----------

,   ,       ,    .        (      2  )?

----------

> ,


  .       ?   ,  ,      ?  1  2017   99%  -,   OC, ,   ,               .

   ,         ,  .       ?      ,      ,     ,   ,  ,     .

----------

> ,       ?
> ,   ,   50 ,    .        50  .


!    ,     .

----------


## .

**,     .      :Smilie: 




> ,         ,  .


     .            .

----------


## Accounter1985

.    .   ,     ,     -??

----------

> .    .   ,     ,     -??


 .
  452.
    :  1  2018     -.

----------


## .

1  2018

----------


## alex_2208

, ,       .           .     1.01.2017   -,       1.07.18 . ,       ?

----------


## .

.     
        ,

----------

,  1  2018

----------


## alex_2208



----------


## varip

> ?
>  01.01.2017      1,5%





> ,      .     : 1)     -   , 2)     ()   (  2016      01.10.16).
>    .       ?.
> 1.-..     01.04.17 ,  - ?     ( )    , ,     ,  () .   .     ,    , "        ".
>       ....      !     (   ,    -  )..


    .    . 
  : + +,     ,         .   17,     17   ,       -  . 
        -,   -  ,                       -,      ,   ..?
.       01.07.18      ?

----------

> 01.07.18      ?


         ?         .       .     , -      -.

----------

!     !
      .      2017     -     .   2018. ,        ?       01.07.2018?
     31.12.16,    ?

----------


## .

> ?


,       23.05.2016 N 244
"     "  "        (2)  029-2014 ( . 2)  "  "          (2)  034-2014 ( 2008)"

----------


## .

> 31.12.16,    ?

----------

.        ,             .

----------

> ,       23.05.2016 N 244
> "     "  "        (2)  029-2014 ( . 2)  "  "          (2)  034-2014 ( 2008)"


  ,      2496-  24.11.16 ,   2017         ,    ,  , .       ,          56.
,   2        . 
, ,              ,  ,     ?

----------

. , - .      ,    , ..   . 
 ..  346.26 .2   : "9)    ,      ,     ;" -     . 
   7 290-: "7.  ,  ,    ,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )  ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 ."
..     2017          .
   , , .

----------


## GuzelMZ

!          .      ?

----------


## GH2

> ?


 01.07.2017 .   .      01.04.17.

----------


## GuzelMZ

> 01.07.2017 .   .      01.04.17.


!     ?

----------

> !     ?


- ,     ,      ,    ?       ?     1.07.2018.    , ?        1.07.2018 
,   , 54  -   ,  "" - ,  ,    ""  .         ,   ?

----------


## yulasha

.      ,            2018  (   )   ?     -                ?

----------

,  :
, ,      ..     - ?  ,   .
     .

----------


## yulasha

.      ,            2018  (   )   ?     -                ?

----------

> .      ,            2018  (   )   ?     -                ?


   ,          ,   30    (  !!!).

----------


## yulasha

> 


,   )))

----------


## GH2

> ,


 , :  -     , -  .    .     .   . .    "   "-      2018 .

----------


## Nadinak

-:




> ,     .    54-   -        ()             ,         ,*         ,       * .
> https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/r...kkt_questions/


 ,       ,
  -     .

-,             - (      - ).

         :

1.  -        ,   ?   100%- ?    -   ? 
    -    ,    -   ,    -     , ?     ?
  -    ""?

2.    ,        -,     :

-     .     (,   -) /  -  , ? /

2- .   . 
    -         ?       ( ,       .. - ,    2012- ,        - ).

  100%-      -  ?

      ,    ,          .

      - - ,        ,   -     ?            ?        ,         ,    ?

 ,      , 
  -            .

   ,       .

P.S.    -   -       ?        ?

----------


## .

> -


  .  **     .      



> ?


 , .        , .

----------


## .

> .     (,   -) /  -  , ? /







> ?


    .        ? ?




> -     ?


 




> -       ?


     , ?   .   .        "".          .       ""       (    ),

----------


## Nadinak

, .!   .




> .        ? ?


.    ,        / .
    -      ( ,       ..)         "-"?




> "  -     ?"


   2018    ?

----------


## .

> .


         ,           .        (    ).    ,        




> 2018    ?


    -,  - (      )

----------


## Nadinak

> (    ).    ,


   .   6% -         .
      -          ?
   -   (     )?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## 420

.
     -,     ?   ,    . 3 . 2 54-,   , - ,  -         ?

----------


## 420

.    ,    (  ),           ?          ,  ,    ?

----------


## .

> , - ,


  ,     ,       .

----------


## 420

> ,     ,       .


.      .     ?

----------

,      .        , ?
 -  6%  ,  -  .  .     ,   - 
    , , ,    .
      ?      -   ...

----------

-,    Z-    -?

----------

,           ()      (   ),      01.07.2018     17.

----------


## .

> 01.07.2018

----------


## 420

,   .     ""  ? -        "  "?

----------


## .

.    ?     ,  .

----------


## 420

> .    ?     ,  .


.

----------

> -,    Z-    -?


    .  -    :Frown: 
https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/r...kkt_questions/

----------


## 4

.     .   .  ,        -    . ..,        .
   .
  .       .       ,        (    ),     .      ,      - .

----------


## .

> ,


 -      :Smilie: 
         .     ,

----------


## 4

> ...     ,


    .    ,           , ,     .. -  ?
          "" -    -              .       ,     ,     ,  ,  "". ,        ,      ...
  ?          -  .

----------


## werw33

> -     
>          .     ,


!!! 
      -        .....       ..

----------


## Old Human

,  ,   -....
1)      .       ( ,    ,     )
2)                   .
         ?

----------


## .

> -  .


,         .     .   ,          .  ,   ,   .

----------


## .

> .


  ,       




> 


  ,  .  -

----------

-     -  ?

----------


## katerina371

> -     -  ?


.

----------


## 4

> .


    .    .

----------


## 4

> -     -  ?


      . 
     .   -     ,      .
         - .     .

----------


## Lyiza

> ?
>        ?            .
>           ?
> 
>   .
>       1000.
>         1000    -    100 . .
>     1000.   1000  100.   6% - 1000!!!
>         1000.
> ...


 :I Am So Happy:  :I Am So Happy:  :I Am So Happy:

----------

> .    .


       ?       .

----------


## katerina371

> .    .


 .       .           .         .
    :
https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/r...kkt_questions/
 1  2018        ,    .          -?    ,       .

 .     54-   -        ()        ,      - ,           .   ,      ,    .

----------


## 4

> ?       .


 
      ()        -

----------


## 4

> -    100 . ....


     .

----------


## .

> .    .


     ???     .      .      .    ,   ?           ,  . 




> 


 **  ?

----------


## 4

> ???     .      .
> **  ?


     .

----------


## katerina371

> ()        -


 ,    .
    :
    2  2   "  -        ()     "    ...
 .2 .2    :
**     -           ...
**.    .

----------


## .

> .


         .      54- (  ).         .

----------


## 4

> .


   .)))       , ,      .



> .


  .

----------


## 4

... .

----------


## Salna

.      "       .    ?"  https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/r...kkt_questions/
"...       .       (             ),       , ,         ,   - .
        QR-.    ,             .  QR-, ,          .  QR-    ,         (  ,    ,    ,   ).          .
         ,      e-mail       QR-. *,        (    )  QR-,    .*        ,         .         e-mail,                    ".

..   -  ?       ,       .   ,      .

----------

> -  ?


   .        .           .      . , -   QR   .   ?    ?    ?  , ,    ,     ,  .   : ",     e-meil   ".

----------


## Salna

,     .      .

----------

,    . 
  ,       ,    ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ,    .


 




> ,       ,    ?


      ?
   ,    .     ))
 ,   , - .
 ,    .

----------

> ?


  ,    ,  ..   ,   . 
 , ,   ..    -  .

----------

> ?
>    ,    .     ))
>  ,   , - .
>  ,    .


290   3.07.2016 
. 2   .
"                  -           :....

   , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ,    ,    ,    ;"

----------

,   -   "   "...

----------

:         ,     ,   21   ?

----------

,   .
     01.02.
              01.02    01 ??

----------

> 01.02    01 ??


 ,      .

----------

,         
   -?  10     .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,         
>    -?  10     .


     /,   .
 , ,  ,     /,  .

----------


## Salna

> ,   .
>      01.02.
>               01.02    01 ??


     180 ,  ,       ,    90 .

----------


## katerina371

.   8     8    .          

   SM-G930F  Tapatalk

----------


## Salna

.         -  ,      .     ,      (, FPrintPay01-).          ?

----------


## alex1sol

> ?


        220,    ,       .

----------


## Salna

*alex1sol*, ..,   ,      ?

----------


## Salna

.     ,   -       ,         , ..    ,      .        1.
   ,           -,    ? ,   ?

----------


## .

> 1.


 1  ! ..     ? ))

----------


## Salna

*.*,    ,    .

----------


## GH2

> 180 ,  ,       ,    90 .


    115    2012 -   ?.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     ,    2012      .   ,   -       .

----------

> .     ,   -       ,         , ..    ,      .        1.
>    ,           -,    ? ,   ?


     .   :   ..
   .
    ,     - .    ,    ,           .
    -,    .
       -      .
    ,     .
    .   ,    .
,      ""   -     16 .        ,        .

----------


## varip

.     .          . - , -    (   ,           ).
        -  .
1.      1 -
2.           ,       -  .    --. .
         ((
   +, .    ,  .
      ,  ,  -    .
       -       ,

----------

> +, .    ,  .


 . .   (    31.03.2017   )    ,     .
        01.07.2018. 
      ?!
    .      .   ,   , ....      ?    () -  - .         .

----------


## Salna

> .   :   ..
>    .
>     ,     - .    ,    ,           .
>     -,    .
>        -      .
>     ,     .
>     .   ,    .
> ,      ""   -     16 .        ,        .


. 
..   ,    .    ,   , ,  "   "   .
.

----------


## Salna

> 115    2012 -   ?.


  ,    -    115    -.   ,    .

----------


## Olga_ZAR

!
 ,  2017    .    -180,            (    ),           ,  ?     .

----------


## .

.     ,    .         ,   .  ,  ,

----------


## Olga_ZAR

[QUOTE=.;54784882]     ,    .


          ,   (   )?

----------


## Olga_ZAR

[QUOTE=.;54784882]    .     ,    .         ,   . 

    ,           ,   (   )?

----------


## Olga_ZAR

.      ,      ?

----------

, --6
  .

   ,   

1.    
2.         (    -).  ,  ,   .

 6    .

    .
   ?    .

  ,       ?

----------


## .

> ?


.

----------


## MariaVU

!    ,     52.21.24 (, ),     ?     .     -02 +   .    ,   .     -?

----------


## .

.     ,      1  2018 .         ,   ,    .         359

----------


## MariaVU

.   ,      ?      "       :-  , ,     ,  ,     " 
    - .   -   2018 .

 .      ,    2018      , ,  .    -  .       54-?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


  .   ,   .    ,   




> , ,  .

----------


## MariaVU

!    . ,  .           .       .     .     ?

----------


## .

,      -

----------


## MariaVU

.  !     ,         .

----------

> .


       ,    9             .       -        ...

    .

----------


## .

> 9             .


 .

----------

> .


    ?     ?    ,           -

----------


## talya

, ,    01.01.2017.        ?

----------


## 5

> 01.01.2017.        ?


 ,        .  01.07.2018

----------

,        01.07.2018.,         ()?

----------


## .



----------


## _

> ?
>  31  2017         1,5   " ".


      .
!

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/456342/

----------


## _

> 1  ! ..     ? ))



            ?
     ?   ...   ...

----------


## _

-   ?   ?
   + ,   .

----------


## _

,    ,     (    -),   ..  - ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,


      .

----------


## _

..   ,       -?

----------


## .

- ?

----------


## IrenHmel

--          ..  -   ?  ,   .   ,      ""   ,   .

----------


## _

> - ?


  ,   ,     .

----------


## MariaVU

.   ,   .    .. , .     30 .   ,  1     - (.. )          ?

----------

> 1     - (.. )


,

----------

> 


       ?

----------

> 


     ,     .

----------

> ,     .

----------


## MariaVU

> ,     .


 ?       ,        ....      . , ,   .

----------


## MariaVU

> ,


   ,         .  1         ,   ?

----------

> ,     .



      , .     ?    -    ?

 290-  : ,          ,      01.07.2018

----------

> , .     ?    -    ?


 ,   ,      .

----------

> ,         .  1         ,   ?


.  31.03.2017       (  .. )  .  " ".    ,   .



> 290-  : ,          ,      01.07.2018


   -   290-. .  1.07.2017       ,     .      ,      , ..       1.02.2017.    ,       ,     ,          .   1.07.2017 -   -.  
 .   "    6-10"  .    1  5 -  .         -      .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   ,      .


    -      ?

----------


## 15

.
   ?
    1  "" . ,  ,  ,      "". 
   ,   -.   ?  -   -           ?   ""            ?

----------


## swoods

> ""            ?


 , 1     -    ?

----------


## Tom79

21 .
   :
 -.   6%.
:  ,            .
     ?

----------


## .



----------

, 70 .  ,     .  . ,       ,           :Smilie:  ?   - " ."           ?

----------

> -      ?


  , ,   .

----------


## .

.    .     .      ,        .          .    ? 
 ,        ,       ,          01.07.2018.          .      ,     .   ?

----------


## in vino veritas

,      ()    ,      ,       " "?  171- :"                 - ."  290- ,        .    ,      ,    ,    .

----------

.  ,    https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....ewsletter1.pdf
    "   , 1  2018 ,      
   ,    
  ,  :    , 
     .
 ,       
   ,     
        -
 .
      , 

. *        -
* " 

   ,                 01.07.2018,       01.07.2018   ?
 ?       ,          ?    -    -       .       -   !

----------


## in vino veritas

..  ,     ,         ?        ,           . ,              - .

----------


## MariaVU

.    ,   .  ,      , , ...  .   ,     ,  . ,     -    ,       ,      .

----------


## Viktor87

,  !
           .      ..
     6%. -    -  .

 1.   JustCkick ()
 2.   z-payment (  )
 3. PayPall
 4.              .

     ,  .

    4-      .

  ,     ,  ,   ? ....  -              ,           ..

  !

----------


## .

> ,      , , ..


        .     -.       ,         :Wink:

----------

,      Z- ,   ,      5 ...,  - ,  -?   . 
    ,     -      Z-!    .     .     .    .      -  .     ,  - !

----------


## MariaVU

> .     -.       ,


,   ,       ,       ?  , ,       ,      (  ).     ,     ?      " "  .

----------


## .

> ,   ,       ,       ?


   ,   -      .             .       ,

----------

...  ,  .  . . .    ,       30  (     )     30 ,  30 !        - 30 .

----------

> ,      Z- ,   ,      5 ...,  - ,  -?   . 
>     ,     -      Z-!    .     .     .    .      -  .     ,  - !


   Z-       54-   . -     .
      -4, -6  -7   - !!!!
     -    FPrint -22: - ,  Z. +      (      ,     ,     ).
   :  -     30 ,      4.1 ..."                 ,   30                   "

----------


## in vino veritas

,   ,    :Dezl:    ,     ,         ?

----------


## Olya09

**,     FPrintPay-01      .
        1?      54-    :Embarrassment:

----------

> .  31.03.2017       (  .. )  .  " ".    ,   .
> 
>    -   290-. .  1.07.2017       ,     .      ,      , ..       1.02.2017.    ,       ,     ,          .   1.07.2017 -   -.  
>  .   "    6-10"  .    1  5 -  .         -      .


 (  )   ,      -.       "" 01.07.2018.

   -  ,  .

   -     -   ?     ? ? ?

? 

 ,       ?     ,        .   .   ""                .

     "" ,   "       ?"    ,      ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Man of the World

-     .    .

   6           -         ?    ?

----------

> -         ?

----------


## Man of the World

> 


! :yes:

----------

,    ?

----------

!    10 ,          .     ,         01.02.2017. !  ,                ,   .     .    .       ,

----------

.         .       ?     ?

----------


## werw33

> .  31.03.2017       (  .. )  .  " ".    ,   .
> 
>    -   290-. .  1.07.2017       ,     .      ,      , ..       1.02.2017.    ,       ,     ,          .   1.07.2017 -   -.  
>  .   "    6-10"  .    1  5 -  .         -      .


   ?  31.01 ...

----------

-  ,          .         :                           ...     "        " :Wow: 
               ,             ,   ,                   , ..        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -  ,          .         :                           ...     "        "
>                ,             ,   ,                   , ..


      ,     ,      2!    .      , ..     ,      !!!

----------


## swoods

> ...


       ?   ,    ,    30 .

----------


## swoods

> ,     ,      2!    .


       .    .

----------


## .

> -  ,          .


, .         ,      -.   ,    .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,     :Frown:

----------


## swoods

> ,


  ,          -.

----------

> , ..


.... :Wow:

----------


## GH2

:  ...         :   ?       : "...   ,  ... ,     ,      ". . ...      - ?

----------

> ,


     . , ,  .      .

----------


## 15

> , 1     -    ?


,     ,       ,     .             ?- 
,       - "- , 48 , ,  48484848, 1000 ",      " 1000 "  ?         ?  1000  ?    ?             ?
 1-      ""  ,   ,  .
    ,  .
   -  ,       7-10  ?

----------

,    , .    ,   -    ?   ?   , ,        ,   ,    20-   ,       .

----------


## kordorru

"      " ,    , .
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/456921/     :
*,     ,     ,           () * 

    )   ""   ?

      -.     ,     ,   .
    ( 01.02.17)     (  01.07.18 )      ,   (    )    ,    (        -    )

     ?))
     -   ? ))) 

 ,    ,   .     .. ))   ...     .  ))      !!

----------


## Salna

.
  N 54-,    :
3.     ,    2  ,    ()        (        ()       ),   ()    ,    ,          (  - , ,    ,   ), *     ,     ""                 ().*
 -  ,      e-mail  ?

----------

,   .          ,         .

----------


## .

> ,    ,   .


   ? ,   -.          ,  10     :Wink:

----------


## Salna

,   4.   -  ( .    03.07.2016 N 290-)
   ,          . ..       .

----------

.
   ,   ,  .          . ,-     2018 .         ,     2018       ?

----------


## .

,   -   31  2017

----------


## kordorru

> ? )


         .
  ,     -   -!    ,              . ? 
   , ,       *,     ,     ,           () * ,       ...



> ,   -.          ,  10


,  10      !
    ,   !!!      ..       - !!    ,    -    .

   ?

----------


## .

*kordorru*,       ?    54- .
    -    .     ,     30      ,

----------

-.
 ,       ,   ,
     (     ).

,           ..

 ,    - ""  -  QR- ? 

  ,             ?

----------

> -    .


  -,     ,     .     13 .     36     .     :  ?   ,  Z- , ,    (-   )  ! , -    .

----------


## green01

,  ,    -      -.
      ,        :
1.      -    .       ,     .          -  ?          .
2.            ,   .      -   . 
3.           ,        .
4.   -        crm-,  1  -  ?           ? 

 :Smilie:

----------

> - ""  -  QR- ?


, .




> ?


     .

----------


## voprospobuhgalterii

!        ,   .
, , :   ,     -,    ,    .

,  6%.
  :
1.  .        /   : 1)   ; 2)   ..
2.   .        / .
          ,       .   .

   ,            ,      ,        -?

----------



----------


## 15

> ,             ?


   - , 
 ,      -   ,    ,  ,     .  -                ?

----------

:
-               -
-                     
-       ,      
-            
-   -   ""     
 .

----------


## voprospobuhgalterii

> !        ,   .
> , , :   ,     -,    ,    .
> 
> ,  6%.
>   :
> 1.  .        /   : 1)   ; 2)   ..
> 2.   .        / .
>           ,       .   .
> 
>    ,            ,      ,        -?


     ?     . , , !

----------

> ?     . , , !


   :  !            (   ()    ).
      /        .
    ,          ,   - -.
  ?
   ,  .

----------


## voprospobuhgalterii

> /        .
>     ,          ,   - -.
>   ?
>    ,  .


,    !
       .

, ,      .. , . -    . ( ),       /   (     ).          /,      (    . -          ).
,   . ,    ,     ,   -   .

----------


## swoods

> ,   . ,    ,     ,   -   .


        .    -.    .        .,    . 
 ,   (  )     ,    -. .

----------

- , 
         .

  54     

"  ,      ,       :

      ,       ;
         ;
       : , ,    .;
         , ,   ;
    ,    ;
      , -,  "

   ,     2018        ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> 2018       ?


     , _       , , , , , , ,              _

----------

> , _       , , , , , , ,              _


           ,  ,        .
    ?
     ,    ,     ...

----------


## varip

54-  ( )             .?   -   ?             ?           ?        ?

----------

> ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .?   -   ?


   ,  -       50,  5    ,           ,     ,    ,   -      -    .     ,      .

----------

> ,


 ,      ,       :-)

----------

,     ,       ,     ,      ,      .          .  .   ,   ,      ,   -   . ( )      ,  . 
 .         ,         .     -.
 -   .     2D ,             - .   ?

----------


## varip

> ,     ,


         ,      -  ...

----------

> -  ...


   2      .

----------


## varip

.
     ,   ?

----------

2      .[/QUOTE]

   ,    e-mail

----------


## voprospobuhgalterii

> .    -.    .        .,    . 
>  ,   (  )     ,    -. .


swoods,    !
, ,      .    -    -     ?

----------

> ...     ,   ?


           ,            15-20 ...
:      -   ...          .       -  ...       ,       ayass...      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :      -   ...


,    .   -    e-mail   ,   .

----------


## swoods

> , ,      .    -    -     ?


   ,          .     .   (1 ) .      .     - 1 .            -     ...

----------


## swoods

> :      -   ...


      -,   , ...

----------


## voprospobuhgalterii

> ,          .     .   (1 ) .      .     - 1 .            -     ...


   , swoods!    , , -, : ..  1   .      ( -, )?

----------


## swoods

> , swoods!    , , -, : ..  1   .      ( -, )?


  .  ,    ?

----------

> .  ,    ?


      :

"   (N 54-)               .       ,       .   .
  ,      :   ,        ,    .     ,   .
        ."

      "    "      "    - (  54-  01.02. 2017)"   - .

----------


## swoods

> "    "      "    - (  54-  01.02. 2017)"   - .


   nalog.ru       -. 
 -      28 ,      19 .

----------


## swoods

> "    "      "    - (  54-  01.02. 2017)"   - .


 . 
. .   .        ?  .     ,     ,    .     , z-      .       .       1.

----------


## *

.  ,             ?  , .  .

----------


## Olga___

> . 
>      , z-      .


Z-     ?

----------

> Z-     ?


!   .      .    Z-!    .     ,      Z-    . "  ",  "   ", .

----------

-  (),  -   (),    ().  ...      2017.      ?

----------


## Olga___

> !   .      .    Z-!    .     ,      Z-    . "  ",  "   ", .


       ,      Z-?  -  - ? 
 , ,     ,   .

----------


## rasmus

> .        .


      ,  ?      ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 01.07.17

----------

.

----------

> ,      Z-?


 .    " ",   Z-,     .  , "  ".

----------


## rasmus

, !
        .
 -   ,  15% + , , ,   .    ().
-       -, ,     ,   ,    .
,    ,  48 .,   ,  ,  .      , ,  ,  -.
    ,  ,   ,   ,        .   ,    10 ...  ...         ().       .     ,      ,   ,     .
     ,  ,     01 ,  .    ,  "- ".        .   ,   , ,    -.   .
, ,    ,          -  ?       (  )?   ,      ,         ?

----------


## Storn

> , ,    ,          -  ?       (  )?

----------


## rasmus

> 


.           -,    -        ,    ""...

----------

> ,    .   -    e-mail   ,   .


 (   - ...)
      -  .

----------

> ,  ?      ?    ?


  -  .   / -    :  ,  .
  (    ) -   2 ,        (     ). ,      -     -.

----------

> -,   , ...


       -   :      +    .     ,      18     (   28 -     ),   4    (  18  -         2014  )...     ( 100=  ) -    ...
 ,   90%       -     ...    -   ,       ,      ...   3000=     -    ...
   ,                    (       ) -        ,        ,           .        10      (    , ).   , .
   -   :          ...      ,  .
        ,   :   -   (   ),     ( 4  ). 
  -   :       -    .
   (  )    ,   :    (   )         ,    ,         .
           :    -      ,       (   ).

  - ,   .
    iiko ()-   FPrint-22 -      () -

----------


## flower210

**,  ?   "?")

----------

> **,  ?   "?")


1. , .
2.   ? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,          :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> ?


 ...,   ,         :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  ,  ,     - ,       :Embarrassment:  0  0...
 !
 :      ,  pos-.   -    ,       -.
1.     (  ) :        .         (-     ).       30  -      1 :    3      2  ,       ...        -    3-4    ...
2.   :  3         + 2  ( )  -.    -    (  - ) ...   -   ...
3. . ,     -     .           (  ).     -       .

----------

. :         - ,  .   (, ,   )  ,    -   950-2000 .  .      - .         ,        .       .       .   ,       . ,     ?  ,    .  ,   -    ( )  .  - . 
 :    (   )   .     .  .    -  . 
  .  ?   ?

----------

:Cray: ...   ,      2 -  3   -      -    ,        ,       ...   -            ...        -        ...
... :Cool:

----------


## Viktor87

, !

, !  ,       ,    -,     PayPal         ?      01.07.2017?

    .      ,    ,        .

 ,   ,  !

----------

!
    : 
-   
- -
-    
-        

         (..      54-        2016 ),        1  2018  (   . 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).
   1  2018        :
       ;
     ;
     ,    ;
         .

       ,      .         ,   ,     (. 3,4 . 4.7   54-).            (, )   .  ,            .
   -   ,   ?

----------

,   ,  ,   . .      .    . ,   ,  ,   , .... :   -           ? , ,  ,    ,        ?   ,     (   - )   ?  ,    ?
"     " .       ?   ?

----------

: ,   .
    -     .    -       ?    -    (  ).
          :        ,        . -   ,                30      - -    :        -   12  .  -  :      .

----------


## Viktor87

, !    .  .
    6%.        .

 :
1.  PayPal ( )
2.  Justclick ()
3.  z-payment ( )

   ,  ,  .

  ,         ?    , ..       ,        .          ..  paypal.              .

     ,   .            ,         2018         ,      1  PayPal -       .

     ,     ,    ,          2016 , -       2017.         2018.

   .   ,  .    ,        .

     -  .    paypal     ,       , CRM        .    ,           .

 ,  ,      ,  ..   ,    ..     .    ,      ,          2-2     ( ).

        PayPal  3  ?

 ,  -       .

!

----------

> -    (  ).


 ...   ... .   .    .    ?      ? ,  01.02.2021.  - .    , ,  ?.   ,   .     ,       !   ?  ,            ? .    -  .   .

----------

?       . 
    ,   -    .          (       ) -        ,   .     /        -     ,      .
    -    ?       - ...
...          ... :Abuse:

----------

> ...   ... .   .    .    ?      ? ,  01.02.2021.  - .    , ,  ?.   ,   .     ,       !   ?  ,            ? .    -  .   .


  ,   - ?...
 ,     -    ,    ...        ,  _   -   , _ ...   -     ...     -    ...
: .. ...      __ 0   3 ...

----------


## Viktor87

,     ,  -  ?

  PayPal    . ,   ?

----------

> ,     ,  -  ?
>   PayPal    . ,   ?


   01.07.18  .
       -    -  01.07.17 .      -   .
  - ... . 
   -       ,       ..

----------


## Viktor87

**,        ,         ?

     . ,    .

----------

-   ,    (  1 ...  ).
,     (  )   -        . ,     ...

----------


## Viktor87

!

----------



----------

,   - 25   ,      .
    .   .  ,  - .   . .
  .
:
1. ,  01.07.17    -.
       ?  ?   ,    ?
2.         -    ( 01.07.17)     ?   ? 
      ?
3.        (    )?
4.   ?     ,  -     ?)

!!!

----------

1. 
-       .          + -      .  - .     -       .  -       (   2,5     2 ...)
,      ,         .        .    s-,           -   -  (  ) 
-   .         .           . ( -      ). .     .        -  3000=     (    ),     --  ( ) -   (      ).   -   :    ,    .    .
-   ( )-       .   .
-     :    +  +   (  ).      -        .     -         ,  5      ,      .  - .  
2.   (    01.07)-  .     -  .   01     -        - .
3. , : +++. +       + -. 
4.   - :     !  !

----------

> 01.07.18  .


   ?       01.07.18?  ,   01.07.17.

----------

> ?       01.07.18?  ,   01.07.17.


   ,  ---.
  54-  :



> (..      54-        2016 ),        1  2018  (   . 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).
>    1  2018        :
>    ;
>  ;
>  ,    ;
>      .


 54-       2016     -      .

----------

> 1  2018        :
>    ;
>  ;
>  ,    ;
>      .
>  54-       2016     -      .


    -    -  .          .        .




> ,    ;


    ,     .     ,         .

----------

> -    -  . .        .
>     ,     .     ,         .


 ,          ( )?
  - *     2016  ,      :  - * .   .        54-:      -   .

----------

> 1. 
> 
> 4.   - :     !  !


  ,   1, ,    ?        ?

----------

-   -   ?      ,      ?

----------

> -   -   ?      ,      ?


   .
,   .     ( ).
, ,       ,   -          (,    -  ).

----------

> ,   1, ,    ?        ?


  (++ )   .      .
     -    50,  -  .
 -     (-)   : -4 (), -6, -7, -3   .

----------

..    ,  -         ()?    ?(((

----------

> ..    ,  -         ()?    ?(((


  :  746    3210-?
:    (-6      ) -    .  . , ,  -  .

----------

> : ,   .
>     -     .    -       ?    -    (  ).
>           :        ,        . -   ,                30      - -    :        -   12  .  -  :      .


   ,  -    ? 
     19:00        .
     !
    .

----------

> ,  -    ?      19:00        .
>      !     .


1.  -  54-,   4.2.    -         (     )
2.    ()      .    -      ,      ,     ,   .
3.    - ,         +.               ,      ().

----------


## Varvara22

!
 .2 54-    - ( 93.13), ,     ?  ..  ?
         ,     ,        ,      .
 ,   ?

----------

*Varvara22*,    724.    - .
   - ,  01.07.18       ( ).      (   ,    ).
,        -          ,       .

----------


## Varvara22

!!!   ,  290-      .

----------


## Varvara22



----------

1.   ?  ?      
2.   ?  - ?

----------


## Varvara22

, .       ,   ,        2.
!   .

----------


## .

*Varvara22*,   !

----------


## Varvara22

,  ,    .

----------

25  2017 . N 70:
_,     ,  -    ,      6  4.1   "  -        ()      ",    ,          13 ,        :
-        ;
-        ()._

.            13 ,   36  (   )?

----------


## EvGeN11

13 ,    13  36.      (

----------

-  ,      -  36...    :Frown: 
    , ,    13 ...    ?    3 -      .
,    -   :Unknown:

----------


## lemyrr

> ,  ,    -      -.
>       ,        :
> 1.      -    .       ,     .          -  ?          .
> 2.            ,   .      -   . 
> 3.           ,        .
> 4.   -        crm-,  1  -  ?           ?


     .
     ,    / . 
             ?

----------


## oooplus

.

         ,              ,       . (          ,           ).         ,     .

----------

> ,     .


 - ?
     -  .

----------

,  90    ,     ,  .              ...  970   ..

----------

?

----------


## 222

,  ?
   .  ,  ,                        (..    ).       3000 .         .
,    ,       .
,  .    1,         -    ,    ,      .
 ,       1  ???

----------

*222*,     ?

----------

,      100%:        . 
          - ( ) .           (  ).    ,       .
   (  1,11)  ,           ,       -  .   ,      .
      24    . ,     -  ,      -  ..   ... -  3     - -   (  )...   -     ( ) -   ...    ...   ...

----------

. ""      .      ,    .   -   
1.	 
2.	   
3.	        
4.	 
           ,   .      -   .      .  -  . 
http://www.incotexkkm.ru   ,    , https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...bavATjsac/edit           -  .      -  .
   .     ,  ,          (  ,  )        ,     ,    . .       ,      -      ,     -  .      -  .   -  .     ,     .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

. ,    ,       10 ,  .

----------

-  ?     .      -   . 
      -  ,    iiko             ...  ,     2   ...          2014  .
      .        -   .     -    .        . 
_      ._..

----------


## 222

-. 
 .,    1  ,     , ,   , , .  5    ...
: 1.  - 28 , 2. 1   - 3  3.  19  (  !) 4.  3  5.  4  6.       5.=62 .   .     .

----------


## 222

> ,      100%:        . 
>           - ( ) .           (  ).    ,       .
> ..


 -  ,          ,      .     ,     3   ,      ,     .     -   (((    (((

----------

** 
  60       ,     45 , -       ,  .
 1       .*        -  ,   ,               .*
 ,       ,          ,          2  .
*      ,     ǻ, -         .  ,              .*
*    ,           .*

  ,      ,      ,                 .
          ,       ,         ,   ,    - - .

----------

.

----------


## katerina371

: 
-   . 
-   .    ?
-  ,    .


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## varip

:      ,         . ,    ,     ,   ,     .  ,        .      ))

----------

,          -     . :Big Grin: ...
    ( ,    ) - .  - ....    -   ...    ,     ... :Cool:  ,        -...
  ...

----------

> 


 ,    . -  .

----------

,    ,     .

           (    ),         (          ),      ?   ? ,       ?

 -  -    .

----------

.  ,        .

----------

?

----------

....    .     ,       .       (     ,     ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     ,       .


   ,

----------

> ,


      -      ..




> .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,      ,    .     , ,   .

----------

, ? 

  ...

----------


## svet-alex

, :  , ,  ,   . 
   1      -  (   )      (    )   -   31 ?

----------

-     .        .

----------

-   .  ,     6%       6% -   .      ?

----------

> 3. , : +++. +       + -.


       54-           -,
 -115
  ,     ?

               ?

----------

**, 
 01.07.2018   .

----------

740.



> 54-  :
>          (..      54-        2016 ),        1  2018  (   . 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).
>    1  2018        :
>    ;
>  ;
>  ,    ;
>      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


,     -     ?

----------

> ,     -     ?


 , .       -       -  .  ...    ...

----------


## varip

> -


         ,  -   ,     01.07.16,         ,      ,           -          ,               ,         01.07.18.     " "  "- "

----------

> " "  "- "


   -    ...  ...  ...  ...       ...
 :Smilie:     -   .       .

----------


## Listiki

.
     ,    - (  ).          .       ,     -   01.07.2018?  ,       "".                 ?

----------

> - (  ).          .


 ,       ?

----------

...   ..

----------


## Listiki

, ?    ,   :-)   ,   ,   .            .             -   .   .       ,       ,    .

----------


## usersha

!   -               .               .                       ,    .
        .     -,       .
1.     2018  ( 2017)        ?
2.                ,     ,       - ,  
      ?             ?
3.                                    ?
4.                      ()       ,     ?
5.             ,             (     ),        ?                      ?
6.       /                            ?
7.                 ?      ? 

8.                            ,    ()        ,          .                  .         ?

----------

*Listiki*,  :
       -  01.07.18      (  )
     .    pos-    .  -       ,   -

----------

> 1.     2018  ( 2017)        ?


,  :   01.07.2017 
   ,         . 
          -            .           .
        .      



> ,             (     ),        ?                     ?


       -     . .   



> 6.       /                            ?


  .



> 7.                ?      ?


    .       .         .   .

----------


## Viktor87

, !  ,                01.07.2017    ?     PayPal,    ..

 ,  !

----------

> 01.07.2017    ?


   01.07.17  -    (  ). 
,               -      -     .
  -        .   54-,    16    ,   ,  . 
  -           .  :     ,         .
    .

----------


## Viktor87

,    ,  "  54-,    16    ,   ,  . " -  ,     2016   -        ,   ,     2016 .  ,    .

  ,      -   ,      2017 ?

  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , .       -        -  .





> ...  ...  ...


  :Smilie: 
       ,  ,      ,  ..   ,   ,     01.07.17,    .  ,             31.03.17,    -,   3      :Smilie:

----------

,    .         ,    -      54.
    54 - ..    .   -     ?    -   ... 
               ... :Big Grin: 
 -   ,       :  --    .           ...    ...     ..   -    ,  -    .
          -.
      ,        (       ) -         .

----------

> 


    -  -   ...   ... :Wow: 
          -        ,  _._..
     ...

----------


## Listiki

> *Listiki*,  :
>        -  01.07.18      (  )
>      .    pos-    .  -       ,   -


  !
      (  , )
 -       -  -                ( - )?
-     ,    ?
- -  ?
   ?:-)
     ?

----------

> ?:-)      ?


 :yes:

----------


## 15

,    .      .       .  ,      . ,     -
       -     ?   "  "
:
   108555, 48 -,  176,  ,  , 1300  1  
   108555, 50 -,  176,  ,  , 1600  1  
 2900 
   :
  108555, 1300 
  108555, 1600 
 2900
      ?

 -             ,     ?
      ?    -   .

----------


## Listiki

,   ((
   -  :-)

----------

,   ,    (     ).

----------

> ...   :...      ?


  :            .
 ,   ,  .    - // -  .    .    -   



> -             ,     ?


 ,    :     - -   -    -    -  -   ( )-    -  -       /   /... , ...



> ?    -   .


  -  -  - . 
      -        
 -    .       ,  ,   -     .    -      .
   :
    48/176 1300= *1  = 1300=
    50/176 1600=*1   = 1600=
   2
    2900=

----------


## Olga___

-   -     ? 
     ? 
       ,     .

----------

> -   -     ? 
>      ?


,       ,         
  ,   




> ,     .

----------


## Olga___

> ,       ,         
>   ,


,  .         ,       .





> 


       ? ,  ,   ,    ..

----------

> ?


     :-)

----------

> :     ,         .
>     .


     ,  ,        .

----------

> ?


 ,                 ,      ,  .

----------

?
,      -  ,  ,      -        ,     ( ).. ...
       ,       ,   ,     -  .    -   ,   ...
    -      :       /,     ,    .   .

----------

> ,  .


       - ,      ?  ,      ,  ,  .     .

----------

> -   ,   ...


           .

----------

> .


       .

----------

... 
 ,   :      -        ...          _(----  /,    )_ -     -        ...

----------

> -        ...


-   .         ,   .

----------

-      .
 -       /     ...    -    ?
    -     :      10  -   ...       __  -  ...   - ... __ ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Passenger

-   ?  ?
 .   ,            (   ),       ,   50.   .

----------


## svet-alex

> -   ?  ?
>  .   ,            (   ),       ,   50.   .


     ?    -30,

----------

> -  ...   - ...


   ,   ,   ,  -    .

----------


## Passenger

> ?    -30,


       .
         ,    ,       . ..                   ,       ))      .
 ,           ,    - (    -  ).

----------


## Kunija

> -   -     ? 
>      ? 
>        ,     .


:
"  ,  ,        ,    ,      ,                  ,   2  346.26    ,    ,    ,    1  4.7    22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " (    ) *            (, )      1  2021 .*"

----------

,     .             .      .  ,    ( ):
1.      ,      31  2017 ,      ,  ?
: ,  .        01.07.2018   ,    .     -   -   .
2.             ,      ? 
: ,     ,      01.02.2021.
3.       171-    31.03.2017  01.07.2018 ?
         . "           ."
4.       ,      , ,       ? 
;       -      ,   , ,  - .
5.             ,     ,    ,   -  .        ,   .       .  ,    16 ,     . , ,   ..       .      . .. - 56,  - 125, -115  - 296.  ,   ,        .  ..    .     ,       .    ,       , ,       .     .     -    ,        ?  -  ,      . 
 .

----------


## deklarant_

,   ! ,              .
      .     ,        .  ,   ,        .

----------

[QUOTE=Olga___;54799009],  .         ,       .
    2021    ,    .

----------


## usersha

!





> ,  :   01.07.2017


     2017 ?  ,      

_         (..      54-        2016 ),        1  2018  (   . 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-)._

   2018      ?

----------

, *  -  *   . *  2016 *  (!!!)-            *       (!!!)*
    :       ?



> 2017 ?


     ,  ....   -  .    .      -    ?      -      .

----------


## usersha

> ,   -     .


   ?      ...     ...                ?    ?



> 2016  (!!!)-                   (!!!)

----------

> **  (..      54-        2016 ), ** *   1  2018*  (   . 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).


  ?      ?
     -   54-              ... *  2016* 
    ,    (      )    ,   .

----------


## usersha

> -   54-              ...   2016


   2016 ?         2017       ,   2018        ....    ?         ,          ...            ...        ...   ?             ...     ....        -          ...            ...               ...        ...              !   !                 2018 ..    ?     ?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------


## usersha

> ,


 -

----------

54- ?     ?     ?



> ?         ,


    -? 
    ,  .   -   .    ,   -        ,    .



> !   !                 2018 ..


 .    :          -   2018      .
    -    (*  1* ) 54-        . 
*    02.02.2017 N -4-20/1848@               (, ).*
_...  N 54- ( ,         N 290-)   ,    -  ,            ()        ,   .
  5  1.2   N 54-         ,      ()      ,   ,           ()          ,     ()                ,   ()   .              ._

----------


## 15

> .
>  ,   ,  . =


 -     ,        ,      .
      ?      ?       ?

----------

-     **  . 
      , ,  2 . 
 -     .
,     , ...   ?     -       :Smilie: 
16.02  11      -.      
     ,          ,   "   "    "-"

----------


## usersha

> -?


  ,   

       ,   ,        ...       

          . 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-)

----------

, !  .    -    -   ()       ( ) 2016 .      -?  1  2017   1  2018.?   ,   .       2018     ?

----------

1.            01.07.2018 -     ,       .   - . 
2.        -    ,    30.06.17  .  01.07.17      .
3.   30.06.17     -,    . 
4.     .        01.07.17 -  30.06.18      (  ).
   (- ),     . 
  -         ,   ...    ...

----------

"    " -  -    .

----------


## Olga___

> (, )      1  2021 .





> 2021    ,    .


,     . 

 -     ?     --  ?
(   180, ,    ,     )
   , ,      ?
     ? -  ,  -    .

----------

,     180-. http://www.incotexkkm.ru    ,  115  185   -      180

----------

> -       .


   ?

----------


## Olga___

> ,     180-. http://www.incotexkkm.ru    ,  115  185   -      180


, ,   .  ,       2017 .      .          .

----------


## doggy

""  -?
        .      : -       , ..      (   )  sim-,   -       .   ?
 ?     .
 :        -,       -.
!

----------


## Kunija

> ""  -


 , ,    2016,      ,     ,   .

----------


## Viktor87

, !            -.

 .
1.  
2.   
3.   

 -   ,    ?

!

----------


## rorih

http://www.atol.ru/company/news/Perv...net-torgovli-/

 42

     :



> ,    42   2017                ,    ,    .    -       ,          ,        web-.


   : 6500 .  + 3000 .  . (   )

----------

> : 6500 .  + 3000 .  . (   )


 - ,       -   ,     -  ? :Wink:

----------


## rorih

> - ,       -   ,     -  ?


     .

    ,    , "" ,     ,       .

----------

*Viktor87*,
 - ,  768  769,   



> -  
>     1.  
>     2.    
>     3.         
>     4.  
>                ,   .      -   .      .  -  .
> http://www.incotexkkm.ru   ,    , https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...bavATjsac/edit          -  .      -  .
>        .     ,  ,          (  ,  )        ,     ,    . .       ,      -      ,     -  .      -  .   -  .     ,     .    .

----------


## rorih

,      :

        : 



> -


     ""  ,   " "  " "?
        ""  ?
  /  ""              ?

----------

> "" ,     ,       .


  -       :
         -          .
 ,     ...
      -   :     -,          .         ,         -  .
  ,    (   ) - ..    :     ,     .         ..    .

----------

> 


  ,      - ,     ?
    ,             !

----------

> /  ""              ?


. 
       - .
  ...    ,   ,      ,             ?
  -    
   -     ...

----------


## rorih

> ,      - ,     ?
>     ,             !


 2 . 1  4.3 54-   :
1. -               ()       ,      (),   ,       .
- ,             ,     .

              -    COM-.

----------

> 2 . 1  4.3 54-   :
> 1. -               ()       ,      (),   ,       .
> - ,             ,     .


- ,  !       2  .  :
  :   -        .
   : 
  :
-         (),   ,           .

    ,    .

    :
-    ,      ,       .
 :   () -   ,       !! 

 ?

----------


## rorih

> -          .


  ,            ,       :

 59332

----------


## rorih

> -          .


    ,   ,         .

----------

> () -   ,       !!


 .   -       2    -,      ,    .
     ...   -,  ,      -...

 :Diablo:        -   ...   ...
        -         -... 
 ,           9        -   ...
      2  - ,    3     2 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - .


 ?  -  -?

----------

> ?


   ,   .
  - -     : -   ,        .
   -         .

----------


## rorih

> ,


   ???
 1.07.2018           ,     :
   :



> -

----------

* 1.07.18*   ,   .
      -    --  ,  .     (  ...  -   ):
    - ,    ,   .
   :       .       -   .
    - -       .
 -       ,      2,5 .

----------


## Andrey_AT

,      .    ,       290- (    54-). , ,     . ,  .  .
1.   6%.    -   .  . . (, ,     ,  ).
 .    - .  .  -   1  2018    -  ?
2.                )  -, )           ,        -      54-    -  1  2018 ?
3.        -,         (   ,   /)-  ,   -?
 (.,  )                .
   ,            50-60      (" ")  .
   , .

----------


## Andrey_AT

:
,   , , , ,   -,    .
     -    ,  ,        /   ,   , -      ,       ,  ,      /      .  ,         ?

----------

> 1.   6%.    -   .  . . (, ,     ,  ).
>  .    - .  .  -   1  2018    -  ?


.         .



> 2.                )  -, )           ,        -      54-    -  1  2018 ?





> 3.        -,         (   ,   /)-  ,   -?


    . !     .    9  2 54- *-                  ()  .*     .
        ,     ,        ,           ,      .
       9 -           /  ... :Wink:  
  54     .      .      .
  -     :   ,        -     (---  ).




> (.,  )                .


: 
-   -  **  - - .      .
-     -  .  -   .    -     ...  ... ( - )
-      -        .
       ...   ..

----------

> ,   -,    .


 ?    ..    , ... 
          ,  .        .

----------

**,  ,        ,   . ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


 :Big Grin:      ,    ?
  -  54-.
 4,7  1 --  ...



> 1.       ,   ,    ,   :
> ...  , ,  (         ), , ,  ,        ,      ,        (     ,                 ,      , , ,    (  )    );


        -         .              ,              .    =  .   -   .., ..  ...
    2               : --  .
 -      . 
    .  :      ,       ,

----------

> ,


   ,       .      ,      ,      ,    .

----------

> ,       .      ,      ,      ,    .


   ,   .   ,   .     -        ,   .
     :      1000% (  500%),         -  ,   .
   -     .     -  .    -    .         ,     .   ,          .
  ...      **    ...      ?

----------

> ,       .


       54-

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       .


+1

:
    "        30%"
: 
-        ?
:  
- ,     ,     .
:
- ,      .

:
-        ?
- ,       ,         .

----------


## __

,   :
,        ,   ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## __



----------

...       


> 





> ,       ,   ,


        - ,  .  ,        ..   ,   .

----------


## __

** ,    ,      ,     ?

----------

.     .
  ( 01.07.18 ) - ,  - .    -   .


    (     2010 ,      ) -  2 :
-       (      -   20     )
-   .    ,     2 ,     ,     ,   (     )...
 -     ...
 ,       ...       .

----------


## .

> 


    ,  ,       ,      (   ),      .    .      ))

----------

...    ,      ...    -  ,      :Big Grin: ...
      - -      ,    ...
    -  -    ... ... :Frown: 
   - ..   -   ..

----------


## __

> .     .
>   ( 01.07.18 ) - ,  - .    -


     ,    .
    ,     ,    -,         (, )

----------


## __

.  ,   .

----------


## __

?

----------

> 


    ,    ...     ...



> ,    .


    ?    ( 2,  3  ) -  ,  .    .
  -     ? (   ...   ...)

   (     ...    ...)  ,    18  - ...        ,      -  ?
         1,5  -   ...

----------


## .

> ,      -  ?


      .   ,   




> -     ?


   .         .  ,   ,      ,    . 
 ,        .  ,         ,   .
             (   ),      .

----------


## __

> ?    ( 2,  3  ) -  ,  .


          ,     .
      .   ?

----------

> ,    ...     ...


 -  ...
 :
  ,       ...     (   )     -,      ()... 
   -                   ?          ...

----------

> .   ?


  -    ?  ,        .       .
     -       ,   .      .
   ,      ,        :
-                  - -   
-             -     --

----------

> ,     .
>       .   ?


       .
      -    ,      ,         .
        .            .

----------


## doggy

> ...    ,      ...    -  ,     .


1.    (-,  --),          2 %.
       ,     
      2 %.

2.     16 ;          -  .       .   POS-      -   (    - ). 
 : 1    3 ;      1,47 . (    ,     SIM-),  2 %   -      .

  ""  ""   .

----------

.    - 8-11%    2%  20-25% "" - !         .

----------


## Fraxine

> .    - 8-11%    2%  20-25% "" - !         .


  ,   ,     (20%)-              .  ,    -,   , ,     .    -       -  .

----------

-               (  120   )
          .   100% -     (  ) - .
                .         -   . 
      70%   -       ,    ...   +           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 70%


+1
,      ,    .
    -                  ,         ,      //  ..
    - "    ".

----------


## id27512778



----------


## .

> ,    -,   , ,     .


      .        ,    ,   .          .

----------


## __

-  ,   .     .   -

----------

(     )-    ...        ,   ...
      -   :     (      ..)      ? 
:      -     -      , +    ,      -    ...
    -  -     ... :Unknown:    - ...     -  ...   -  ... _ -  ..._  :Big Grin:

----------


## __

,      .        .      .   ,  ,        ,     , 10    .

----------


## __

> :      -     -      , [/I]


   , ,  -  .     ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## __

,                ,   .

----------


## .

> .


  ,   ,      .    ?  ,     . 
    ? ,     ,   ?    . ,

----------


## __

> ,


 ,     .    ,             ,     .

----------

> ,     , 10    .


   :      -      -    -     ...
  -       ,    ...  - - ,   , ...  ,  ,    ...        :Big Grin: 
 :             (  -      ) - ,        ...       :Big Grin: ...     -     ()   ,          ...

----------


## werw33

> 1.    (-,  --),          2 %.
>        ,     
>       2 %.
> 
> 2.     16 ;          -  .       .   POS-      -   (    - ). 
>  : 1    3 ;      1,47 . (    ,     SIM-),  2 %   -      .
> 
>   ""  ""   .


--  .   ..                6  9 !!!  ,

----------


## doggy

> --  .   ..                6  9 !!!  ,


      " ".          .
     ,      .

----------


## svet-alex

,           - ?      /   .        .

----------

,  ? 



> .


...  :Wink:

----------

> ,    ,   .


  ,  ,     , ,  ,          .

----------

,     ( )     (  -).            .
            40... -   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     , ,


,    :Smilie:

----------

- ,    ,       ,  .   ,      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## shoroom

, !   -,     pay pal( pay pal    /),        . ?

----------


## rorih

> , !   -,     pay pal( pay pal    /),        . ?


        :
http://www.atol.ru/company/news/Perv...net-torgovli-/

         :
1.   ,    (  ).
2.   ,   ,   ?
3.       ,       ""?
4.      ,          ,               /?

:                   ,          ,   "" "- "

----------

-  ...
__   ...
 2-4 -     ...      -,  ...   -   .        __    -       ...      ..

----------

> 


 ?    ,      , -  .

----------

> ,  .


     , , , ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?    ,      , -  .


    ,   , ,   .
 ,        - .

----------


## Fantas

> .    -.    .        .,    .


?   !     ?          -...

----------


## swoods

> ?   !     ?          -...


         .     ,   -     .      (.., !).  "  "    ,      .  -   ,     . 
    -?       .     90-95%     (-).    -- ,     .    - (!),      ,        .    .  -     ,              .
   ...  ,  .       ...

----------


## Viktor87

Swoods, !  ,         01  2017    ?         ?

----------


## swoods

> 01  2017    ?         ?


     (, ,   (?)),     .  -  -   ,      ,   ,     .

----------

*swoods*,    .
     54-,    161- -  , *  , * ,         ( -)    :Bomb:        -      .
        2016 . 
   -     (    2016 ) ..     ...
           -  ...

----------


## Fantas

> 2016 .


   : " 1  2016     **    ."
   -     1.07.17 -  ,     ,     1.07.2018 
"  1  2017         ,   1  2017      .             **       -    1  2018 .      1  2018 ."

----------

> : " 1  2016         ."


  ,  .     ... 
       -    54-   2016        .
    2016            .



> -     1.07.17 -  ,     ,     1.07.2018


  - ** .     2018      -.

----------


## Fantas

, ,     -    / ,    .   ,     ( )  , ..  ,         ,      ?  .           , ..      .         . 

, ,      (      )       1.07.17   1.08.18? 
P.S.          -(

----------

> P.S.          -


 .   .



> , ,      (      )       1.07.17   1.08.18?


  -   2016 .  -  54-.   161-     -    .



> 


  .



> , ..      .


 - -   -    ,   .      -      ,    .
    -         .    :     .

----------


## Fantas

> -      .     2018      -.


  ,    54-     ,     01  2018 .   .9  7 290-. 

. 7 . 9 290-:
"  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ) *   - ,       1  2018* . "

----------

> ,    54-     ,     01  2018 .   .9  7 290-.


  -    ?
            (  !!!!)   ( ) -   .

----------


## Fantas

> -


..       ,      (     /)  ()    ,    /-.        -?

----------

.   -   .

----------


## Fantas

? 

" ,     ,      ,    .
                "
 :Frown:

----------

. 
 :        (  )        .

----------

> .(


 .     ,     !
     ,       -.
        .
         -   ,      !
       , , , -    .
, !!!
    -              ...
        -   ,    ,   ,   ,      ?      !!!
    ,  -  -               -    (    ) .        , ,            .
    .   -  !

  ,   -                     ,     !!!
                   ! 
      -   ,  . 
        -     -.
PS.   ,          ,      !!!

----------


## Storn

> PS.   ,          ,      !!!


,         -

----------

,    .          .    ?

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

  ,   ,        

   ,   .     .    .
     .

*1* .              -  ?           -  ?

*2*           ,          ?      ,       ?

----------

> -  ?


    (     )



> -  ?


.



> ,          ?


  -   .       --,     -?     -    ( )



> ,       ?


   -    .

----------


## Enic

**,      3  18  149        

 -,     ,     ,      ,     ,    ,    

       .   01.07.2018      ,   ,           ,              200        .     .

 :Smilie:    ,

----------

> 01.07.2018      ,


  .       -      .
         ?
        -     .

----------


## Enic

> -      .


  :Smilie:      01.07.2018      ,     .

  149     ,   ,     .
    ,         ,     ,     .

   .        ,      .       ,    .

  ,   ,      .      ,  ,        .    ,          .

----------

> 01.07.2018      ,     .


  ?   - .         .



> ,      .       ,    .


 :          ?  -  ( ),         .   ?
       -  .

----------

- ,    -   .   -  . :  +   (  ).

----------


## Enic

**,    ,         
  ,     ,         149   -.





> ?   - .         .


 ,      ,   ,       54 - .  :Smilie:

----------

> - ,    -   .


  -     =  - /             .
    ,       (  ,     -  / /  -   )...      ...      ...            ... :Wink:

----------

> ,       (  ,     -  / /  -   )


+ !

----------

> -     =


  .   -    . ,   -   .

----------

> .


.    54-       2003 .
,        -    .
-,    -     ... :Cool:

----------


## bookuku

,  -   -  1 ?
       1110021?  :Redface: 

            - ,      (.     23.07.2007 N 470)            - ,            (.     29.06.2012 N 94)? 
  -    ?   . 4.2  N 54-   .  :Redface:

----------

> -   -  1 ?


 01.02.2017    -     .    01.02.17 -     -     2016 .



> 1110021?





> 


 .    -           .



> . 4.2  N 54-


    ?

----------


## bookuku

> 01.02.2017    -     .    01.02.17 -     -     2016 .
> 
> 
>  .    -           .
> 
>     ?



  !

  ,       ?    . 4.2  N 54- ,               .    ,       , ..       . 4.2  N 54-      1110021.   ,           .                .    .

----------

(     )        .
,                 .     __  -  ...    ,    -   ... :Scratch One S Head:

----------


## bookuku

,     .

----------

,,-,      -  2017      2018?

----------

-   1  2017

----------

:  01.07.17   -.
 ,            2016  (       ),        .

----------


## Passenger

.
   -          !
 ,          .
       - 3-4 .
     -   ,    ,   .
  ,      ,        (   ).
       2017...

----------

> -          !


  .       .
       (    ""    ),    .
          .
 ,      .

----------


## Passenger

> .       .
>        (    ""    ),    .
>           .
>  ,      .


,  .        )

----------


## GH2

> ,      .


!     ..     :"...    2018       ...  2018       ..."
  ...    ?     (   ,           ..)     ,...         ...

----------

> 2018       ..


      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## GH2

...., -     ,  ,:        ...
,   .           ....  : , (?)  ...-,,  ,       2   - .        -   .

----------


## GH2

--...        ,     ,  :

"         

   ,       -          .

:   110014-7 (http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...t&RN=110014-7)

,          -   ,      ,  ,     -   01.07.2018 .

    ,           01.01.2021.    ,                .  ,                     ,         ."
 ,   ?

----------

"      .    . 
,         .  ."

----------

,         .
 ,

----------

-  -?   ...



> ?


 .   -   ...

  :            ( 8 ).
, ,    , ,       ...     ...  - ,      - .         ,    ,   ....
    -  ...   ? 

:    :      ,     -  .. ?      ?  -    ? ?

----------


## Nadinak

> - (!),      ,        .


    ?  ,     -   ?      ?

,   -  ,     ,       .    ,     -   (    -,      ).

----------

> ,     -   ?


_ ._..   ?



> ?


- ...    -    ... ?     ...

, 01  2017     ()   - ,    Z (, ,   ...    -  ).         -    ...
 :     ... , ...        4  -     - ...            -     50  (   500  ...      ).   -    ...     -   -  ...     ,    ...
      -  :      -    ...          ,      2014 ...   () -    -       ...  - _   ?      -?_
 , ,  - -   2014 ...  !   9    2,   1 ...   ,        ...
        - --   (3)  ...    ,    ... , ...
_... ..._ :Bomb:

----------


## Nadinak

> .     .
> -   .    ,     2 ,     ,     ,   (     )...
>  -     ...


    - -,      3    ,               .
     ?  :Big Grin: 

    , , ,   ,    ,
  -   -    .
    ,  ,   ,    -   ,    ,    (  ) :Wink:

----------


## Nadinak

> ...   ?


     swoods,   ,   -      ,       ,    -, ,   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swoods

> ?  ,     -   ?      ?


    .   ,  .     ,    - -  .        .
  ,        .

----------


## Nadinak

, swoods




> .


   ,  -,      ?





> ,  .     ,    - -  .


       (,      -  )?

----------


## Viktor87

Nadinal, !  .       PayPal.      CRM  .  CRM  API        .   .     .  - .

          ,     .     ,    API   .     ,    API        ,  : email,  , ,       .

  , ,        ,     -  6-8 . 

- .

P.S.         CRM  API   .

   - .

----------

> ,     -  6-8 .


      -      ?   2014 ?
     !    ?   -  2014 ..     2015   - .    -  .
  ,   1,   ,      ,    (, ...),...     -       ...       ... !!!!     ,   -...
  Ѩ          2016       54-... 
  -              31 ...     -..

----------


## Nadinak

Viktor87, .          ?

    ,      -,  ,   ,  , , ..      .

    ? -      ,        ?
 ,  -     (    -    "").

----------


## Nadinak

> !    ?


   ,

----------


## swoods

> ,  -,      ?
>        (,      -  )?


      ,          .   ,   .     ,          ,       . 
,  Victor87 ,     ,        .

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,     .      , ..    .

 ,     ,         CRM,                     .    .

Nadinak,         .     -  .

   .  ,   .         ?             .. ? 

..    -     -    ,    ,   .

    ,  -  ,             ,       .

    .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,  Victor87 ,     ,        .


-   ,      ,
       , ,    .
  ,   -  ,     ,    )  (   ,  ,     -    ,   -   ,  )

----------


## swoods

> -      ?   2014 ? 
>      !    ?


 ,  ... ?
    - - ,         .    .     -   . , .   -    ,    .    , -    , -  . ,   .

----------


## Nadinak

> ..    -     -    ,    ,   .
> 
>     ,  -  ,             ,       .
> 
>     .


  .
" " :Big Grin:

----------


## Nadinak

> , -    , -  . ,   .


-,    ""

----------


## swoods

> ?             .. ? 
> 
> ..    -


  ,  - ?     ?
-,     ,   ,     .        ?
   -             .   :     -    36   6.    .
   -42  ,   .

----------

> - ,         .


    -        2014. .      500%,    . 
 -       ...             ,      ...     ...
    ,                 -  -    ,  iiko...      -     (    ),  ...      -__  ...

----------


## swoods

> -    ,  iiko...      -     (    ),  ...      -__  ...


  ,   . 
  ,       -   ?       ,     ,      ,  ,   ?
__  -  ,    ,    ?

----------

-   -         ( ) (      ?).    -     -      //  ...       ,        -   ,     3 ...      ...       ,     ...   ...   iiko     ( :Big Grin: )...    ...
      (   -  __)-     ...        -     ...        ...     ,         ...
    -         __ ..     ... :yes: 



> ,


..    ... :Abuse:

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,        ?       ( ..  42),     .    ,            ,   - . ,   ,      (),          .

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,      .      ,       ,             email.  ,  ,  .         .

----------


## swoods

> Swood,        ?       ( ..  42),     .    ,            ,   - . ,   ,      (),          .


       .          ,    CRM.  42             .         ,      ,   .   , ,      -.  ,     . ,    42     , ,       ,  -.

----------


## bookuku

.
      ,       , ,    ,  ?

----------

> ,


      ?



> , ,    ,


   .
    ,   
  .     ..    -  ?

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,     .   ,          365/7/24?

----------

,    . ,     ,  .       (..     )         ,    ,     ?

----------

> (..     )


...    ... _-  _    ...



> ,    ,     ?


 _.._.  ...

  :



> ,     ,


   54-  03.07.2016   -          ( )     (  .     .  .)
     -         /.      /      (  -      -     +   .).
  -   .         ,      ,     - .

----------


## swoods

> Swood,     .   ,          365/7/24?


   -   .               .       (  ping)    .   , ,  .      ,    .  ,  :       .

----------

,   .
:       ,  -   ,    ,     ...      ?



> ...    ... _-  _    ...
> 
> _.._.  ...
> 
>   :
> 
>    54-  03.07.2016   -          ( )     (  .     .  .)
>      -         /.      /      (  -      -     +   .).
>   -   .         ,      ,     - .

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,     -   .  -.         .     ,    -      - ,     .

----------

> ,    ,


   01.07.18    -.       



> 


 -  .



> ?


 



> ...  ...


 



> 


   ,        ...       -  ,

----------


## __

,    .

----------


## __

> ,        ...


    2021     ,    -    ,   .      -      5 .        1- ,  .

----------

> ,    .


......  ... 
       ...  ...  -   ...
 - -    ...  -      : , ,  ...     -...  -    ? 
  :     (    ) -      (  ,  )...
 - ...

----------

> Swood,     -   .  -.         .     ,    -      - ,     .


    .  ,          - -.,   .      -  (      )       ,  ,      -    !!!
         .      -       .
      -!!!
       ,    -     -  .      ,    ?
   ,      -        .

----------

> -   .               .       (  ping)    .   , ,  .      ,    .  ,  :       .


 , !
   2     ,        -  .
        3-6      ,     .       .      ,  ,     ,   ,  ,        ..  ..    ,   ,             - !
    !!!

----------

> ...  ...  -   ...
>  - -    ...  -      : , ,  ...     -...  -    ? 
>   :     (    ) -      (  ,  )...
>  - ...


,    ,  "  ".

 ,          , .
     :
-   ;
-   - 2 ;
-  ;
-  .
  ,        !!
  ,       ?

  :            ?

----------


## swoods

[QUOTE=;5480674]
   2     ,        -  .
/QUOTE]
     .       .       .  -   ,     -.          2 .
     - ,      - ,   . , ,       .

----------


## swoods

> -   ...


!

----------


## 0768

,    :      ?   ,        -   ..   ,              " ". -      1-.  ,,    .        1.   -?         ?  ,    ...

----------

> ?  ,    ...


  .

----------

> .


          !
   .
    .      ,        ,       .
          ,      ?
  -       ,    10       ( ),     ,     (- ),      -   .            50%      -    ! 
      ,       .     5      ,       ,    -      -   ,     .

----------


## bookuku

> ?
> 
>    .
>     ,   
>   .     ..    -  ?


 ,    , .       .
   ,    . ! :Abuse:

----------

> ,       ?


,     -    , .
        (   )     (   )




> :


 :  (:  / ).       - -      .     -   ...      - - ... ...

----------


## 0768

> ,    -      -   ,     .


  ,    ?             -?   , ,           ,      ,     ..     -,      (

----------


## rorih

> ,          , .
>      :
> -   ;
> -   - 2 ;
> -  ;
> -  .


     :   +

----------

> +


 ? ...

----------

*rorih*, , .      + ?

----------


## Olya09

,

----------

*Olya09*,         , ..   ,   ,   !

----------

> 


  ?
   ...    -     ...    .

----------

.     ,   .

   6%  .     (   ),         (,  /)   .     .       -      .

:
1.  - -  ?   /   (   )?
2.     ,   ?   ,    /      -   ""?

----------

> (,  /)


  ?   -       .   -     .       -  -    ,     .    -    .
   ,    .



> /   (   )


         .       -    .     .  . 
 -     ,   ...   ...



> 2.     ,   ?


    .



> ,    /      -   ""


  .

----------

> .       -    .     .  . 
>  -     ,   ...   ...
>     .


,   .

--!    ,    .
    -        (, ,        ,   - ,       -  ).
,         .

P.S.   -? -  ,    ,     "" ,    ,       .  :Wink:

----------

,      : 
,   " -     ,   ...   ..."  ?  .        ,  -  .

----------

> , ,           ,      ,     ..     -,      (


   -  -.  ,  ,       .
     , (,    -       ,        -  )              5 ,  ?   ,      .
      ,      ,       .
  30    ,       .
    ,       ,   ?
   -     .       .

----------

> -?


 :Big Grin:   . .         .      -      .



> ,


.   -  . ,       ,       . 



> ?


.   -        
    ,    ,        -          (. 39  34).
   . 5 . 38     ,      ,       .
   ,      ,         .  ,       ,     . 
        (     )       ( -). 

, ,    __ ,   -       ,     .    .
-   -   .          ... :Smilie:

----------

> 5 ,  ?


5  -   ,   .   .       ,  .         -  .     - ?      , ...

----------


## swoods

> !
>    .


  -.   .  ,   .

   ,  ,    ,     : "  -  ". :        -  .    .

----------


## swoods

> ,    ?             -?   , ,           ,      ,     ..     -,      (


   ,      :  30      .    -,     ,    ,   .       :  ,     .             5 .           .     -,      .     .

----------

> -.   .  ,   .


 :       :         ? (       ). :          .
    .     . 
  ,    ,  .    ,   ,           ,         ,    .     ,      90.        ,      1.        1 .     .        18   .
 ,    . !   .    .    .         50    (         ), ..     .        . ,     ,   .   .      ,      .    -   50 .     .    1,5 .         .    ,    ,   -   -.

----------

> ,  ,    ,     : "  -  ". :        -  .    .


    :
:  -    ,    -  ,  .
   -           .
  :        ,      ( )      (      ).
  ,        ,  -           ,     5 .             .      .
         ""     ""  .          5     ,   .

----------

> .     -,      .     .


      ?     -,    ,     .
 :    ,  1 ,       (  :Smilie: 
       ,  - ,    ,    1   ,     .
   ,         1         .   -    -  . ,   ?

----------


## swoods

> ?     -,    ,     .


-,    -  .
 ,  -,          *     ,   1       .*



> .


  -  ,      .



> .


  :
    -     ,     .      .   "Service unavailable". 
   " 5 ".



> ,      ( )


       , ** ,        ** .
     .

,  ,   - ,       .

----------


## swoods

> ,    ,   -   -.


   -      .    .

----------


## Viktor87

Swood, ..              ?        ,              .

       -  ,   ,                   .

...

, ..  ,  c            ,        :    paypal   ,   ..?

----------

> -,               ,   1       .


+1000!

----------


## Viktor87

-       ?         " "  - ,   ? ,     ,        .

----------

> ,        .


  ...       .

----------


## Viktor87

,        ,  ,  ,  .        ?

----------

> 


 : ,        -     .   ,     .  ,   -    ,      .
  (  :   ) -    .       .



> 


          .

----------


## swoods

> -  ,   ,                   .


 ,   .     " "   -     .   -,      ,      .    "" .
   ,        -.
 ""    ,   ,      -  .     .  ,  , 36 /.  ,    ,          .



> , ..  ,  c            ,        :    paypal   ,   ..?


, .

----------


## swoods

-          -   ,       .
   -,    ,  ,      .     ? 
   ?  -      ?
     ? -    ,         . ,  ,      ?

   .

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,    .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,          ?   - 4 ,   ,            ..    (   ), ..   ,    ,  )   ,    ,  ..   ,    ..   :

1.  -      ,     ( 0.00).      .            ,       ? .. ,     ,       ,  ,      ,       .  -   )          ?
,         -,            ?         ,   ,       ,       ?      ?
2.               ?    ?     ,     ,     -12.         ,    ?    ,      ?         ,    .
3.  ,       ( ,       )  1    - ?    ?             .    ,   .  ?
4.    ,       .    1,     ,   ( )   -      ?
5. ,  ,       .      ,   "   ".      ?))

----------


## ElenaAlz

,         .          ?       ,  ?         ??     ,  -     -,   ?      )

----------


## __

,  ,      .    .    .
  ,   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

,    .    ,       ..     ,         -        ?

----------


## __

> ?

----------

> ?    ?...       ,    ?


 54-              . 
             ( ),    .      -            /-..      ...    - .



> ,       ?


  -  .          -       .
      (  )   -  :           (   ,    -  )?



> ,       ( ,       )  1    - ?    ?             .    ,   .  ?


 _5_ . ,   .      -    .



> ,       .    1,     ,   ( )   -      ?


  :       (  )   +            (      -  ,    ).
   ( ,   , )   -   .      -       .



> ,  ,


     (,    )     .      .         -.  -    )   )      ...



> .





> )


  -         ..      . :Cool:

----------


## ElenaAlz

,          -    (  / )      .,   /    ,   .    ,    ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

!

..    ,  ,          .     -  , ,  , .    ,  ,   .  ,   )  " 10 "))

----------

> ,    .    ,       ..     ,         -        ?


*5.7.         ,      -  .* 
6. 
6.1.                ,    
              .
6.2.        ,             :
)      ,      ,   .
) ,      ,   ,      ,   ,  ,    .
)*    ,       -.* :Big Grin: 
6.3. ,      ,       ,     ,  ,  
  .       ,  ,    .
6.4.       ,  ,            
       ,  .      ,   
   ,           .
6.5.       ,   ,    ,     
  ,      .
6.6.                         .
6.7.               .
6.8.          ,

----------

> ..    ,  ,


     ,    -...

       - ** ...     (   54-)       ...  ...
_  ._ ().. :Dash2:  _  ,  .  _ . () _   :    ;     , ;  ,_ . (). 
 - ( . ())
*  ,  - ,    .    ? - !  ,  !   ?      ?*

----------


## __

,    ,        .        .    ,      ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

,      ,     ,           .    50+,      .

         ,   ,         .  ,   ?       ,        0,  .

       ,                 .  ,       4        2     .  , ,  ,         /    ,  ,   ,       /)))           ,   ,    )

----------

> ,     ,


! :Big Grin: 
   ...  2    ...        / ...
 -       + / +  ().    -   .  ,     -.          -    .   -       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -.


 .
    "" -     ,      2  -         ,    ,       .

----------

> .


     ( !!!)   ...      -    Ѩ...   ...   01.07.17   -    -  ...
, ,   - ...     -  ...

----------

> -          -   ,       .
>    -,    ,  ,      .     ? 
>    ?  -      ?
>      ? -    ,         . ,  ,      ?
> 
>    .


    .
       30 !     -          ,        (   ).   . 
     .      .               .

           ,   ,       -     .
     .
    .     ,     -  !!!  

       ,       ,     -  .
              .    ,      .

,   .    -  (    )    ,    ( ),          !!!

----------


## ElenaAlz

-         ,         .  ,         ,   ..  , ,    .

----------


## Viktor87

,     ,     .   06   3       PayPal.         PayPal.       -  PayPal      .

    (PayPal    - )               PayPal   .

..    3-5 :  , PayPal, webmoney, ,  ..                   .  ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

2016     , - ? -  -  ?    (),    ,   .           ,     .          ,         ,   .       ..     /,    ,     ,   ,    ,  ?   ?   (=)   .

----------

> 2016     , - ?


    -      .     -!    ...
               .    (  )...        ,           ... __      ...        -    .

----------


## Viktor87

,     - ?  .

----------

> ,     - ?  .


!!!  290-  03.07.16  !!!
290-      54-,   ,   *  1  4.5.* ,  *,   - ,        1 *      ( 14.5  15.1).   14.5    -     ...

----------


## Viktor87

: https://kassa.yandex.ru/blog/54fz

    ,      01.07.2017.        ,    .  ,       .

----------

> ,      01.07.2017.        ,    .  ,       .


      .
    -  -   290-          17.        !               ,    .
       -.

----------


## romserg

: http://nextpay.ru/faq54.php

----------


## ElenaAlz

,           -.    ,     ,         100/ .

----------

.   .
 -  ...  ...
   ,    .
:              .   ,    ...   -    _ ._..    -    ...

----------


## Viktor87

?

----------


## ElenaAlz

. -    ,              ,    ,     ,  ..      ,        .

----------


## __

> :              .   ,    ...   -    _ ._..    -    ...


    ,   ?

----------


## Nadinak

:




> (,    )     .      .         -.





> (   54-)       ...  ...


   - -  -  ,     ,      -     .
  -      ,   -     ,    . 


      ,    


> (   54-)

----------


## ElenaAlz

,      



> -


    ))

----------

> .    (  ).


 __ (    ):
         -         (   ).   /      .     10     (2-3  ).    (  ).     ,     -       ,       .
        . 
       ( -   / )     (     )

----------

> ,      -


  ,     -       ,    -     . 
     .



> ))


   ...

----------


## Nadinak

> -


  :Wink:  - paa   -      (    -   ),   ,   eaoa

----------


## Nadinak

> : http://nextpay.ru/faq54.php


romserg,         NP?
   .
             .

----------

> (    -   ),


  ?          .   .
  :         .           .     _    -       ._..

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  .     ,    .

----------

> .


           . 




> **    : 2749-  8.04.2015 .        .                     0401060   .


:                (  ).

----------


## Nadinak

> .


   .
        - -     ,  ,  .



> 


           - (     -  ).
       .

----------


## swoods

> romserg,         NP?
>    .
>              .


 ,     ,   ,   ,   .    .  "".
  NP     -   .    !

----------

> NP     -   .    !


        . NP -  ,   .

----------


## ElenaAlz

(  408218)        .      ..

  -   ,         /     ,     .          2-3   20-30   ,      .       )

----------

> /     ,


-:     ? **        (  ) ** .
.          ...

----------


## Nadinak

> 2-3   20-30   ,      .       )


    ,        .     .
 , ,   -2018       -   ,   .

----------

> , ,   -2018


   ...     -      .. - ...        .
    01   -       18 ... __...  _ -_   ...

----------


## swoods

> 01   -       18 ... __...  _ -_   ...


   .    18-,   .   ,     -  18-   .

----------


## Nadinak

-   ,  .

 -   ,      -   17-  :Smilie: .
,    nextpay -     ,   .
    ,   -    ,        ,    ,   .
,    ,      -    ,       .

     ,     -,  .

----------


## ElenaAlz

> -:     ? **        (  ) ** .
> .          ...


 ,          (  ) -       .          .

----------

> -   ,  .
> 
>  -   ,      -   17- .
> ,    nextpay -     ,   .
>     ,   -    ,        ,    ,   .
> ,    ,      -    ,       .
> 
>      ,     -,  .


  ?    -   .       ?     .

----------


## Nadinak

> -


         (  )     2749-  8.04.2015 .

----------

> (  )     2749-  8.04.2015 .


   ? "  "      " ",   ,     ,  , ,    .

----------


## swoods

> (  )     2749-  8.04.2015 .


            : " ,   "...
  ,  1 ,  ,   : "...".
 .      ,        .

----------


## Nadinak

> ?


    nextpay      ,    ,     (   )     . 
       .
   ,       .     -          .?    ,  -   .

----------


## Nadinak

> 


, , .
      -  ,      (    :Cool: )

----------

> : " ,   "...
>   ,  1 ,  ,   : "...".
>  .      ,        .


     ,        ,   .        .         ,           - .             ,    /.

----------

> nextpay      ,    ,     (   )     . 
>        .
>    ,       .     -          .?    ,  -   .


         ,    ,  ""     "   " fastpay .

----------


## Viktor87

,              .   ,    ...   -     ...    -    ...

    .

----------


## swoods

NP?
  5.4%
. 8.3%
   .  ,      .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  ,      ,      ,      ?     ,    .

----------


## Nadinak

> 


 ,  ,   - :
money.yandex.ru/receipt?
  ,        .
     .
 ,    -  .
  .

 :Smilie: 
  -

----------


## Nadinak

> NP?
>   5.4%
> . 8.3%
>    .  ,      .


, .        ,
      "            	3% +15."

    2% (  30 .)

----------

> ,          (  ) -       .


      ..    ...
      -?       ...  ...

----------

> NP?
>   5.4%
> . 8.3%
>    .  ,      .


     -   2.4%+0.6%+15.  3%+15.  ,    ,    faq .     ,    ,    .
  3% ,    30,     ,     ,     ..

----------


## Nadinak

> 3% ,    30,     ,     ,     ..


-,  ,      ,    ,     / (,        -)

/ 2%/

     .
  ,  -   ))






> -?


 ,    .
    ,        .

 ,   ,    ,     -,   .

      ,    .

----------

> .


   -   :
    = . 
     (  /)         .   - .  54-     .
       -        .      =      .  54-    _---- _ ... 
   -           ,  .   -5 . *  -   *     !
  :*    54- - 15  2016 (!!!!!!!!!) .* 
  (01  17, 01  2017, 01  2017, 1  2018)   -. 
   15  2016            .     (    ) -  .

        ,    ? ,  - ...

----------

> -,  ,      ,    ,     / (,        -)
> 
> / 2%/
> 
>      .
>   ,  -   ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2%,    30 .       (  ),         .
..       

 3%,    30 .       (  ),         ,     /
  fastpay,     (+1%  :Wink:  )

----------

3% + 15         
  nextpay 3%+15
 :Smilie:

----------


## Nadinak

> ..


      -        ,   .
,       - .        ,    ?




> fastpay,     (+1%


   -   ? ( ?)

----------

> -        ,   .
> ,       - .        ,    ?
> 
> 
> 
>    -   ? ( ?)


  .         -  ,   ,    .  receipt       .     ,     .
 nextpay    ,            .

----------


## ElenaAlz

> ..    ...
>       -?       ...  ...


  ,     ,         ,        )    )) ,  3     ,      .  ..   ,   )

----------

> .


?    ?  -      ...
-  -   ...    ...    -    . .   01.07.17        .
                 (     )...     ,        ,   ...
      ...     -   290-.

----------

> ,         ,        )


       ? :Big Grin: 
..    , ...     ,       (-    ). 
   -       ,    /     ...          -     ...             ...     ...

----------


## ElenaAlz

-    ..    ,  ,      ,     ,  .         ,    ..     .

    ?   ?

----------

> -    .


     ?  -    .        . 
 - ...     -  .   -    (  ...)  -.       .



> ,    .


    ,    .       -      .
,    -  .

  :          ,   .   -...         .
 -  - ().
       -  . ?

----------

> ?   ?


?   ... :Big Grin:    -       .
  (  -  /  - ) :   ... :Big Grin: ...  -  ...      -    .
      -           -:    +     -     .            -       .     -    ...    ...
        (                 ):     ,                .

----------


## ElenaAlz

, .     ,     ,   .  ,       ,    (    ,  ).   ,   ,  1 ,         ,       .    ,   .    ,     ,        ..    .     180 ,    ,    , (
      ?

----------

> ,   ,


,  ,   ...
 - ?      -  !    -     .       -    ...  5   -        .
  -   .



> ?


.   .

----------


## ElenaAlz

, ,    .  ,     .     ((   ..
   ??

----------

> ??


 ...  - ** .  ,     .    -  ,  .
  ?   ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

((
!

----------

> 


    ? 
, .  :Big Grin:  ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
    -       .

----------


## ElenaAlz

))      1   
,   ,         ,   1 .          , .     ,   .    , (

          ,      ,    .

----------


## ElenaAlz

?        ..   (

----------


## 0768

.

----------

> ?    ?  -      ...
> -  -   ...    ...    -    . .   01.07.17        .
>                  (     )...     ,        ,   ...
>       ...     -   290-.


          .      .       ,     .       ,    ,   ,    .

----------

> ,    ,   ,    .


 .    /  -     .       -     .   -   .

----------

> .    /  -     .       -     .   -   .


        .      ,   -    ,     .

----------

> -    ,     .


     - ?

----------

> - ?


103  4


16.          :
1)        ;
2)   ,        ;
3)           ;
4)      .
( 16     27.06.2011 N 162-)
17.           .
( 17     27.06.2011 N 162-)


21.             ,                   .
( 21     27.06.2011 N 162-)

----------

> 103  4


.     .
         .

----------

> 103  4
> 
> 21.             ,                   .
> ( 21     27.06.2011 N 162-)


  (  )    ! (       )
    .    /  .    ,    .
 ?        - .

----------

> .     .
>          .


    ?  :Smilie: 
 3  
- 
- 
- 

54    
103     ,   
   161,      
  "      " (.   19.06.2012 N 383-)"  161

----------

> 54


 :  =.  .     .

----------

> .    /  .    ,    .


   .       .

----------


## Nadinak

> ?    ?  -      ...


      .
    ,     .,           /.
      -  ,  -,     -     .        /. ()

  ,  "". 
   (  /  - /)        
(      ? - 
,  ,       ,      -    -        ,    -   ,   .     ).

----------

110014-7
     7   "      "  -        ()     "      "

:     -   ,  ,    .
_  ,                .          ._

  -      ?

----------

> /. ()


  -   . 
.     54-       .




> ,  "".    (  /  - /)


 -   -      ... :Bomb: 
* 2  9. -        ()  .*
  -   ,   ...

----------


## Nadinak

> 


,    /      ?

      ,         /.
     -    .      ,       . ,  -  ,       ?

----------


## Fantas

> ,   .     " "   -     .


-      -
",    -  .       .    ,  ,   ,  .      ,     ,     ,    . "





> -     ,     .      .   "Service unavailable".
>    " 5 ".


              ,      ? 

           .  54-    .         ,    ,  ,  ,  , , .    ,         .

----------

> -


     -     .



> ,      ?


    /



> ,         .


   -     =     .              (/)-   ,     .

----------

> ,    /      ?


   54- - .      .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,


  ,        -        ,     /,      .

----------

> ,        -        ,     /,      .


        .   -    (   ),    .
 :          (   -    ),    ?          .

----------


## Nadinak

> (   -    ),    ?


,       -         - ,      .        ,   -     (       )  ,  ,        -     ,          .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,    /      ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>    54- - .      .


    -  :

 3 :
1.      /         .     ?

2.      /    -     .      ?

3.      /     NP (  ),      .     /          ,  .         ,        .     ?

       ,    ,  1. , 2. , 3. .

     ,       /,     -?

----------


## Fantas

-   .     .? 
"           .                   ,    ,     -.            -,     .        p2p-.               ,      . " - 
-   ?

,  .   nextpay

----------

> -  :


54-  --   .     . 
    -   :   ,     ,  ,    ?          ,   - .   -    ,    ?
    -  :      ...     ?  -  ?   ?  ?  ?   -  ?

     ,    -     ,     ...

 ,          -= .  -     ,       ?
  - .  :
-        ( , ...)-  =
-     ( ) -  = .

     ,          -      .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,    -     ,     ...
> 
> **  ,          -= .  -     ,       ?


, ,    .
 , ,     ,             (   ,   ,               ).

----------

> -   .     .? 
> "           .                   ,    ,     -.            -,     .        p2p-.               ,      . " - 
> -   ?
> 
> ,  .   nextpay


  ,   "  ".          .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  .  - .        ,      .    , .              .     16?

----------

> 54-  --   .     . 
>     -   :   ,     ,  ,    ?          ,   - .   -    ,    ?
>     -  :      ...     ?  -  ?   ?  ?  ?   -  ?
> 
>      ,    -     ,     ...
> 
>  ,          -= .  -     ,       ?
>   - .  :
> -        ( , ...)-  =
> ...


      .      ,    .    ,      . 
54        .     ,    .

"       ,    ,  1. , 2. , 3. ."  ,

----------


## ElenaAlz

.   ,    ,     .           ,    ..  ?

----------


## swoods

> -      -
> ",    -  .       .    ,  ,   ,  .      ,     ,     ,    . "


  ,      ,   .         -,     .     ,      .    ,     ,    5   ,       .



> ,      ?


 -    



> .  54-    .         ,    ,  ,  ,  , , .    ,         .


   -   . ,         . .

----------

> 54        .     ,    .


  -?    .       



> 2  9. -                  ()  .

----------

> -?    .


 1.1.  ,     
 -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  ;


     .           .

----------

, 

 -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  ;

    . 
    "",      ,

----------

> 


..  ...
161-  3  19



> **  -   () ,        ,          **   - ,   ,     ,     ;

----------


## ElenaAlz

,        -  ))  )))

----------


## Nadinak

,        .



> - ,


,         (  -        )

----------

> ..  ...
> 161-  3  19


 ,      ,     .   ,     ,   .

----------


## __

,            .       :      100.    .      ,     ,     ,     .   ,      -       .
    ,     ,            ,    ,       ,  ,   .      .

----------

-     2014 .   - !!!!!!!       .   .  - - ...   ...    ...    -      ...
          .  .   -   .         -   .  -    . 
    -         + +         . 
   -   ,           .      .   - .  () -         . 
    ,    -  -       .
 - -       ,     .  ,     -      .
          .

----------

> -     2014 .   - !!!!!!!       .   .  - - ...   ...    ...    -      ...
>           .  .   -   .         -   .  -    . 
>     -         + +         . 
>    -   ,           .      .   - .  () -         . 
>     ,    -  -       .
>  - -       ,     .  ,     -      .
>           .


    " ".   ,              .    800   6000,     ,      15 000 - 20 000.

----------


## __

"          ."
 .     ,  .

----------

!       .

    03.07.2016 N 290-         -        ()            :

. 9. . 7  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .

           ,   "     ",           ,                  (, .  .)  1  2018 . (!)

     ?

----------

> ,  .


.     .  .    -   .
    . .    ... :Stick Out Tongue:  ... 

**, - ...54-, 161 -,   ...    -  .     .  -       .
            (     ).

----------

,   ,     .      ,       ,   2018   .     ,        ,      .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,    . 150%        ,  -     ,     .

        .  ,        ,        +     +    /.

,         .  ,  ,         100-200-300,    ,   ,       ,      .

   ,   //,    ,   ,     )

----------

> 


  ?  .

----------

> ,


03  2016    ,   15  *2016*  (. 290-)
   . Ѩ - ,  .
-     54-  -.     -    -. 
   290-     14.5 . 



> 100-200-300,    ,   ,       ,


      (,     -     ): _    ._..
     -  ,      ...    ...  ,    ,       .
  30-50-100   - __ -      ...

        -     ...     -    ...  .
:    -      ,          .

----------


## ElenaAlz

..       30,        2=60.       -   ..       ,           30-40       .

     ,           .
     ,        .  ,     ,   , .

----------

> .


.   - .  -     (     ),  ,    -    ,     ,   ...
   -    .     2014   -         ...  ...

----------


## ElenaAlz

,    ,         .     -   .          ,  ,             .  ,    , )       10,      ,     ,       ..

----------


## Cyclone

- 
http://secretmag.ru/news/2017/03/07/...onlajn-kassah/

http://www.rbc.ru/economics/06/03/20...medium=twitter

----------

> -   ..


  -       .1 -      ...      .,     ...

----------

> ,


 



> ...


 .

  :         (  ) -        (  ,    ).         -     /  /   .
             (   )       .
        (    -   ),      ...
:         ? ? ? ?   - __ ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

)  "" ))

  ,     !    -1-,   ,     ,    (
,   ..

----------

,
03  2016    ,   15  2016  (. 290-)
   . Ѩ - ,  .

,   .     3  2016 .? , ,     ,     ,      ,    3 !!

   03.07.2016 

. 9. . 7  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         (..   3  2016 .)    - ,       1  2018 .

----------

** :     -   .     -   .             .
         ,   03.07.16      .
 -       .  ,      - , .
  -,            .             ,     .
   -  01  2017    .   ...

----------


## Nadinak

> ...


  -,   ,  .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,     16           /..

----------

"   800   6000..."
       500    6000 ,  !

----------

> 500    6000 ,  !


 ...  6  -   / (   ).

----------

> 16


 -  ? :EEK!:  
 ,      ...

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  .    ?    ..

----------

*ElenaAlz*,   **  ?       ... :Wink:

----------


## ElenaAlz

?     3

----------

.

            .        ?   ,   .   .      ,      ))))     .

----------


## ElenaAlz

1     )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


    ...
__ _._

        -,  -        54-.  ,      ... 
_"/"_  ,     (!!!) 169- ( ,    )   ...     ...  __ :Redface: ...

----------


## __

,    .   .          .      .

----------


## swoods

-  ,        -         1 .          ( 42)        .  ,       : "    ,   ".    ,         .    ?

----------


## Viktor87

swood,    ,      ,        -           ,    (  ),     2016 . , ,      ,      .      ,            2017 .      ,     . 

    ,    42     ,     .   - .

Swood,    ,       ?  ?

----------

> .


        (       ).   .    2016 .

----------


## Viktor87

,  !    .    swood        ,..      .  -            ,       (-).            2016 ,    ,     ,   e-coomerce ,         .

   ,             ,         (        microsoft office365),   .

  e-commerce ,            . 2016 ....

----------

> e-commerce ,            . 2016 ....


.    ,       ( )     .
       .
     (-     20017 -      2016 , +         ) -    ,    ...   ,           ,      ...

----------


## swoods

> e-commerce ,            . 2016 ....


 . , ,        .  ,      ,      -     - -     .
   ,   -  1    . . ,   ,     ,   .
   :  ,  ...   (() .)

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,   ?

----------

> ?


            :   ,         (+, ).

----------


## swoods

> Swood,   ?


  ?
  -   . ,      ,   .          .        ,     ,      ,  ,  ,    .  ,   .
     /, ,   .

----------

> ?
>   -   . ,      ,   .          .        ,     ,      ,  ,  ,    .  ,   .
>      /, ,   .


     .     ?    ?     ,      !!!

----------

> ?    ?

----------


## 11121987

,        ))
  6%
       -    51 ,        %%  .   3000-5000,  31.12.2016   ,         ??  ,    ? 
  .    :Smilie:

----------

> 


      ?     ?

----------

> 


      ?     ?

----------

> ?    ?


     ,     / .
-   ,    -  (   )

----------


## swoods

> ?     ?


         -   .         ,  , ,      "  " -  .  - 1  2017 .

----------

> -   .         ,  , ,      "  " -  .  - 1  2017 .


.                 .          ,  .

    ,    .

----------

.

----------

> .


   -   .
   .

----------

!     .        ,      !  ?   ,      ( ) -    ,          (   !

----------

"    - -  -     -"          ,      .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  ,      .          -        ?    -?             ?         ?

----------


## swoods

> ,  ,      .          -        ?    -?             ?         ?


      -.  ,      .  ,       ,    .
    .
 ,  .     ,    .  ,  .

----------

3000    +   +    4000 - 5000  .  .

----------


## ElenaAlz

..    ""    ,     .
      5 ? .     , ,      -        ?
 ,      ,       ..

----------

.. 10/03/2017          .     (   ) +  (       ),      ,   .      : "           ?", ,        1  2018      ,      ?       ,  ,    ,      ,    . ,             2018 ?        .      ,         ,              .       -     -.    ,    4         ,    ...

----------

> "    - -  -     -"          ,      .


   ,    )))

----------


## swoods

> ,    )))


   .         "  -  -".          .

----------


## IrinaShipilova

:        -      ,     ""?
   ,     2021      .     ...

----------

> ,     ""?


     "",      ""    01.07.2018.   -   -      . ,   ,       .      -  "".   ,       ,   .
,        -   31.03.2017        01.07.2018  ,   .        ,      .

----------

> ...       -     -..


  ,        ,        01.07.2018 .

----------

!
  ! ,    .       ,    ,   , ,  .        2021...   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,       ,    .

----------


## 11121987

)
  6%
       -    51 ,        %%  .   3000-5000,  31.12.2016   ,   ??:     01.01.2017    ??  ,    ?

----------


## 11121987

:            ,     ,      - .
        ,          ,             (, ). ,  ?

----------


## .

> 7.   -                .
>     1  2   N 54- - ,     - ,                     ()         ,     .
>   2  2   N 54-        ,    ,                     .      ,    ,     ,       .
>  ,    N 54-    (  )        ,     .
>             ,    ,          ,      ,   . ,        .
>  ,            ,               .


    10.06.2011 N -4-2/9303@
     .        



> -          ()    *  ,  , * ,                  ,         ,   ,

----------


## 11121987

*.*,        ))

----------

!   ....-   : ,   ,             .  , ,  ,         .     ,     ,      .     ,  ,      .

----------


## .

> ,  ,      .


  :Wink:        - .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - .


      +// .    .

----------

!   , ,        . ,   !

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           ,             ,               ,             2018  ,         ,        ,              ,           ,        ,       ,              ,      ,                 ,       ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

http://www.tirika.ru/articles/onlain...delali-my.html 
    ,            ,       , 
            ,          ,          ,         ,       ,       ,

----------


## Valerija.pr

! ,      ,     ,       -      ,   , ,  .       "   "! ,       -    ,      .    4   ,          ?         ,   ,     ?       ,         ((

----------


## Salna

, ,    ,     :   , , ?
 -      ?

----------


## Valerija.pr

-   ,  -   ,  -  ((

----------


## Salna

,  .   ,  ,  ,   .  , , -.

----------


## Iren

-

----------


## Salna

,       .,         .   .       (  -)?

----------

> ,       -    ,      .


  .      ,

----------


## Valerija.pr

,      .     ?          ?))   ?

----------

(            ).
        .
 -

----------


## Xaron

-,  .  .   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,            ,      - ,      -  ,     ..

----------


## Varvara22

! 
   2017 ,    ,   .
       01.07.2017    ?

----------

> 01.07.2017    ?


,    1    -

----------

--           1 . 
 :      11.07.14  47.          ,       .   ,   261-      290-,                 .       290-       -   ,    ,      .      1  2017

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,              ,

----------


## VMJ

.    6%,          ,     .       (  ).    ?    ?   1     100 . .

----------

> 1  2017


 ,     1  2017

----------

> ?    ?

----------


## VMJ

-?      01.07.2018    -  ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -?      01.07.2018    -  ?


 01.07.2017      ,            ,

----------


## Viktor87

> -,  .  .   .


 .     .    .   ,       .

----------


## ElenaAlz

)
      ,    ,   qr-        ,       ,

----------


## VMJ

*kuznechov119m*,  .    ,     1       . ,   . !)

----------


## Xaron

> .     .    .  ,       .


         -  . 

        .      .




> ,       ,


     .       ,       .

----------


## Viktor87

, ,     .

----------


## ElenaAlz

)      -        "  "  "  ".   ,        ?         .              ..       2 ?   -     ?

----------

.
       .    ,      ,  "   "    .
  ,     "   ".
  ,              ,      ,   ,      ,       ,     .

----------


## ElenaAlz

, ,   ..    ,  .  ,      -     ,         ,            ?  ?

----------

> ,      ,   ,


      (!!!!!)     ?
**       .
      - , .         . 




> "  "  "  ".


 ()  ,             ,    .      -     .
  (  )          ,     -    ,  __  (,    -   .. :Wow: )...    -__  ... 
:  __ ..  - ;      __  -   .

----------

> ,     .


   -      01.07.2018 
 -  ,     (    100    ).
        (, )-      (  ),    (  ).

----------


## kuznechov119m

?          ,     ,              ,                    ,

----------

> ?


      .   -      ( -      )

----------

> 


,  -       ,        ,          -  (     " ".
     ,    (     ),     ,                .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,  -       ,        ,          -  (     " ".
>      ,    (     ),     ,                .


    ,        ,    ,        ,   
      ,       ?                ,      ?          -  ,         ,          ,         2018    ,        ,            ,

----------


## ElenaAlz

,    !           ,        .         "")
          .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,   ,   . , .

----------

,            ""...  

  ,      , ,      .

  ,   ""   -     , ,  
 1.07.2018     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

https://www.digitalserv.ru/avtonomna...ez-provoda-usb
     ,       1000  ,         10000  ,     ,            ,          ,

----------

.
     " "    1    . (    )      !    -  -   ,   .    !  .     , ,    ....    .    .  1. 07 2017        .  - 1200 .  !
https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/54fz

----------


## Salna

90  ( ,  )  ?     ?
     ,   .   ,       ?
        180.         -?

----------

> 


 
  (      ):
- - 21 000
 2102- - 19 500
 1102- - 18 000
-115 - 19 000
-185 - 19 000

----------


## Salna

-115:    7 /
 . ))  ,  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> (      ):
> - - 21 000
>  2102- - 19 500
>  1102- - 18 000
> -115 - 19 000
> -185 - 19 000


    17000  ,      
    24000

----------


## ElenaAlz

,          +?      ?   ()    ,    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,          +?      ?   ()    ,    ?


http://spb-kassa.ru/%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%..._90%D1%84.html
  ,

----------


## ElenaAlz

- ,    ,     ?   ?

----------


## Salna

:              ? ,        .

----------

. 
  -     -   - .

----------


## Salna

> . 
>   -     -   - .


       . ..      ( -,  -)    ( )?

----------


## Salna

-     ,     .

----------


## Salna

,       ,        .              ?

----------


## Varvara22

.  -.
1.               ?
2.      -?      ,       .
3.   .   ,      ,   -  ?

----------


## Varvara22

, ,    ,           ,   1,2. -  ,      ?
  15%

----------


## ElenaAlz

1,2       ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 1,2       ?


               (    )

----------

> .


        ?       -  .



> ..      ( -,  -)    ( )


  - .



> ,     .


       .         .

----------


## ElenaAlz

> (    )


      ..

----------

. , .        ,                   .       ( )?      .       .  ,     ?

----------


## Salna

**,        ,     ?       .
   ,    ,   .      , , ,   .

----------


## Varvara22

,   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ..


      ,    ,       ,           ,                   ,         ,     ,     ,              .            ,

----------

> ,     ?       .


        ? 
   ,    -       ? 
-...      ,           ... 
- -         ...         ...  ,         - ---...

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,     ,        ,

----------

> ( )?


.     .         (,        ).     (  ) - ,    .



> .  ,     ?


 -  ,   ...
     -       ...
__    -    ,   .     -  ,    (   )...
    .  - .

----------

. .

----------


## Salna

> ? 
>    ,    -       ? 
> -...      ,           ... 
> - -         ...         ...  ,         - ---...


  -,      ?    ,  ,   .   .

----------

> ?


   -           ?



> ,


:   ,        . ,        -     .

----------


## Salna

**,  , .    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

http://pos-tech.ru/atol-90f-bez-fn
     ,     6000  
15000   ,     22000

----------


## kuznechov119m

, .        (   )           ,           ,       
      ,

----------

,           -      ?

----------

> . , .        ,                   .       ( )?      .       .  ,     ?


  ?  z  ?    1   ,     ,   .           .
  :        ,          ,              ,         1  2  3      .   ,    .       (  )

----------

> ,           -      ?


  ! ,  ,   ,   ,         .     .          ,  .
    .

----------

,         ,      -   , ..     ?
  ,    ?

----------

? 
  -   -. 
  -        .      (   :Unknown: )     .     .
__ ... :Fool3:  :Bomb:

----------

,     ,   ""    -   (((

       -

----------

> ""


3000   -   .     -  ...  -  ... :Abuse:

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 3000   -   .     -  ...  -  ...


  3000  ,      ()       ,  4000    1- ,  7000    ,      ,         ,

----------

> ,


  13  -  36  ... :Frown: 
           ...    ..

----------

> ...


 - ?

----------

> ,  4000   1-


  4 000,  2 400  
     2021

----------


## yanko306

> ...       .


     -  ,  !

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 4 000,  2 400  
>      2021


 2021  ,    2018     ?      ,   .             ,       ,

----------

> 2018    ?


   2021 




> .


     .     ,       




> 


,         3

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .     ,


         ,         ,       ,
              ,        90  -    1000      (     )   ,            ,        ,        ,

----------


## ElenaAlz

1 -         .
  ,     1cfresh,   ,      Xls (   ),       .  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

https://sbis.ru/retail/autonomous_offices/EKR_2102KF
      ,                    ,      ,
       ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 1 -         .
>   ,     1cfresh,   ,      Xls (   ),       .  .


       ,         ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

https://ts21.ru/product/chpm-orion-100/
        2018  ,                    ?

----------

> 2018  ,                    ?


  ?  -        
    -  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ?  -        
>     -  .


..        ,         ? 
     ,     2102           ,                   ,         2102 -

----------

> ,


    -  



> 


.      . 
       -.    -    .
 :   --   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> :   --   .


      ,             25  ,      ,

----------


## MrsZ

!  :
 -    -      ,      ,    (   ),         .     ?           ?

----------

> ?


    -    .    ( ) -  ( )
  -      ?   ?

----------

> -    .    ( ) -  ( )
>   -      ?   ?


 ,         .   .  ,     ,           . 
(   :      777777,   ,     777777/11,   777777/12.
      ,   ..  ,     -   )
   , ,   .,     .      , , ,   ,      10,  18.     ?    .
  -    ,     ,    .  ( ..     ).           .

----------

**,     ?   .   -     . Ѩ!  -     .
-       . 
  -       .    -    -  -    .
   -    -.
      ( , ).

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  :
1.    
2.     
3.      "    "

----------

*ElenaAlz*,      .
      .

----------


## ElenaAlz

..    ?       ?        ..

----------

> *ElenaAlz*,      .
>       .


   ? ,   ,       ,  "   "

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  -     ?    ..

----------


## MrsZ

> ? ,   ,       ,  "   "


       ,    ? -  .    -    .   ...      .          "   -"?

----------


## ElenaAlz

,           ,     .
    ,      .

----------

> ,  -     ?    ..


  - .    -    24  .
 -  ,       .



> "   -"?


  :  54-  4.7
_ , ,  (         ), , ,  ,        ,      ,        (     ,                 ,      , , ,    (  )    );_

,        -       -       .
     - ,    +      .                  . 
  ,       -   , --      .   - ...    .

----------

> ,           ,     .
>     ,      .


      ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

,   ,    .       ,        )

----------

?

----------


## ElenaAlz

,    ,    -       - ,        .

----------

> ,    ,    -       - ,        .


     ?
    -     .   -        .
  - ,     ,             .   ,          -   .

----------


## ElenaAlz

?   ,    ?

----------

?     -  .    .
       :      (   ) -         .     -    :          .           .   -    .  (    ) -      .     -                    .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,   ,       ,     ..

----------

> ,


 .        .      .
   .     -   -

----------


## ElenaAlz

.       -  ,      ,    ,  ,  , .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> :   --   .


     ,                    1 2017  ,          ,          
https://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=302009

----------

> 


   ,   ?   54-    .  ,     01.07.2018.    - , -  ,    54-   -     .    -    - "".

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,   ?   54-    .  ,     01.07.2018.    - , -  ,    54-   -     .    -    - "".


..      ,          
     2018  ,                       2017

----------

> ..     ,


,    ,        .  , ,    ?

----------


## NetBot

.
 , ,        ,  -     .      .,    .

     ,       (..         ).            (       , ).

  ,     . -   ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,    ,        .  , ,    ?


  1992       ,              ,      ,         ,        
           ,     2021  ,

----------

> .
>  , ,        ,  -     .      .,    .
> 
>      ,       (..         ).            (       , ).
> 
>   ,     . -   ?


     ,  -.    ,       . --

----------


## ElenaAlz

-      -   ,    , :

   ,      .            .2. .5. ,        . 2 . 14.5 ,    ,     ,       .6. . 14.5. .
,        ,   ,      .

----------


## ElenaAlz

.

----------

> ,


 :Shok:  
   ?       -   54-  -,   -  ?
_ 5 _ (     54-     )-       .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,        5 .  ,   3        - .  ,   .

----------

-          .
          -      _ 5 ._           15 (   54-).
      -      .

----------


## NetBot

> .


  -        .

----------

> -        .


.       .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,   .     .         .

----------

> ..      ,          
>      2018  ,                       2017


  !  ,

----------

> !  ,


 !      !    - . ,   .. .    ,         .

----------


## NetBot

> ,   .     .         .


.    .   ?

----------

> .    .   ?


.   -   , ..  .    103-  4 21     .

----------

.        .            ,       .

----------


## NetBot

> .        .            ,       .


. 
..             ?

----------

> . 
> ..             ?


,   .   -  ,        .

----------

> !  ,


         .     -    -    01.07.2018. ,  ,   http://ecp-tandem.ru/stati/54-online-kassy-envd-2017   ...",       ,      8 . 2  290    -  1  2017 . 
:          . 3 . 2 290 .     ,        ,    ,   -  2017 .     "       ".
  .  .8  2 290-
"8.   2, 3  5         ,         ,      ."
      2,3,5 .2 ?
...
.2 -  ,      
,3 -   
.5 -      .
,   :     **       .2 (,   ,     ) ,     ,    .
Ѩ! 
       01.07.2017 ?
  ?

----------


## swoods

> -  ,        -         1 .          ( 42)        .  ,       : "    ,   ".    ,         .    ?


,   .        ,     .    ,  "  ,   ,           ".      -42.
,  -42       ,              -    .

----------


## Viktor87

swood,   ...

----------


## Oks_m

!      .  -    ( ,  .. ).      (   ).             ?       ?  -        ,      ?  -   ?

----------

> -        ,      ?


.      .  ,    .  ....  -  16 .     .




> -   ?


   . .

----------

> 


.         .



> -


,   .    -    ( ).   -       .        .

----------

-? ,     - .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,   z-

----------


## swoods

.  42    ** .          .   ,           .       ,    !
,    ,   ...
  .      NextPay.   ,     ,   ,    . 
  .  -  - .

----------


## Viktor87

Swood,  ,       ,        ?

     .     .   -  ?

----------


## swoods

> .     .   -  ?


 -  .

----------


## Nadinak

> NextPay.


   ,             .   ,  ,     .

----------


## Viktor87

> -  .


!

----------


## swoods

> ,             .   ,  ,     .


,  .      .  .   -.   .    ,     .   .          54-     .  ,     ""  -   .
       -      .

----------


## Nadinak

> -.    ,     .   .


, . ,     .  

    .      .    ,   .

     ,    nextpay    .  ,    . ?

----------


## swoods

> ,    nextpay    .  ,    . ?


-   .      ,        ?



> .      .    ,   .


   : 
"" -             .
 "   " -   ,     ,    "".  ""  :
. ->   " " ->  ""    .
 : https://money.yandex.ru/page?id=526794
 :



> . . **,          ( N 54-).


  .

----------


## scvo70

,         , ,  ?   ?

----------

-      __  (,  ,    )

----------


## swoods

NextPay           :



> ,    
> .        , .. .
> 
> ..        .   
>    .       -    
>    .


      :
 59474

----------


## Nadinak

> ..


, .    -   ,            .        -      ?     ,   ,       .

----------

> , .    -   ,            .        -      ?     ,   ,       .


  .        60%   ,          .

  nextpay    -    ,      . ..     " -//  //".        -          -             , ,       ,    .

----------


## swoods

> nextpay    -    ,      . ..     " -//  //".        -          -             , ,       ,    .


,   .
.    : " .  ...  ..."
 (-) : " -  ... ...."
    : 
: "  //  //"
     -    : ,    ..

 -  :yes:

----------


## Nadinak

> nextpay    -    ,      . ..     " -//  //"





> -    : ,    ..


NP ,      :
> "  ,  : ,  : 
>  .., Email: ivan@ivanov.ru, ID    nextpay.ru 6611126"

        ,  .

----------


## Nadinak

> 


        -   ?

      - ,             .

----------


## yanko306

QUOTE=swoods;54814787]  .  42    ** .          .   ,           .       ,    !
,    ,   ...
  .      NextPay.   ,     ,   ,    . 
  .  -  - .[/QUOTE] 

    ?
http://www.sampokkm.ru/atol-42fc

----------


## swoods

> ?
> http://www.sampokkm.ru/atol-42fc


 ,   ,     ,   - .    ,  " "  .
 , -         ,   ()  .

----------


## yanko306

!    .   .     ,    - ,   ,   ,       !     .        ,        ,   ,    ,   ,     ,  !

----------

> !    .   .     ,    - ,   ,   ,       !     .        ,        ,   ,    ,   ,     ,  !


    ?   1   15 000,      2   .    ,     10   .

----------


## ˸_

> !      !    - . ,   .. .    ,         .


       . -  2018   . ,       .        , 171-, . 10, . 16 -    - 31.03.2017. 
    -  . 
 ,  ,   -4, -6 -   ,      -  ,   .

----------

> -4, -6 -   ,


           54-.   01  2013          ,      .
 01  2013     402-,         (  ,  ),      ,      .
,       -          . 
 -       -           .      - .
                     z- (      ),       -4,     -         :Big Grin: ... 
      -    ?

----------


## swoods

> !     .


     "".          !
        .
 ,    ,    6    (  )  3    .

----------


## ˸_

> -    ?


,  .     ,   ,            .        ,      :Frown:

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,


    -           ,      (      )        ,       ,         
http://voronezh.kkm.ru/uslugi/dostavka/
    ,

----------

> -


-  .  



> 


...    ...
  :    ( -).       ...

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -  .  
> 
> ...    ...
>   :    ( -).       ...


..       ,       ,             ,

----------


## Shumilov

-  ! 

  ,      -,          -   POS-?          ,      -    -  -    . 

-    ?﻿

----------


## Nadinak

> -  ! 
>          ,      -    -  -    . 
> 
> -    ?﻿


-     ,        ( email   ,   )

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        
         2021    ,    ?

----------


## Wirta

...       .        - ...     ?...  ?  5?... ,  .. ,  ,      ...

,          ...

----------


## Shumilov

> -     ,        ( email   ,   )


  ,  .   , .        - = ,     ?          ,    -   .      ,       .   .

----------


## Nadinak

> - = ,     ?


 .   #27, ,   .

----------


## Shumilov

> .   #27, ,   .


,   .   ,  "     ()                ,   ()   ".          - -     ,       .       ?

----------

> 


  : -  ,   ,   .   :yes: 
  ,   5          (     )

----------


## Shumilov

> : -  ,   ,   .  
>   ,   5          (     )


, . ..         -  -   -.   ... .

----------

> -  -   -


    -   .      .

----------

> , . ..         -  -   -.   ... .


     nextpay.       .    .

----------

> .


     .
            ().       ( 1% ... -    -  ).

----------


## Shumilov

> -   .      .


  -  ,       ,   .  :OnFire: 




> nextpay.       .    .


 ,   .   ,     .   - ,  .    ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 :No-no:    .          .
,      ...

----------

> .
>             ().       ( 1% ... -    -  ).


       ,    .     4 ,        .

----------

> .

----------


## Shumilov

> .          .
> ,      ...


        .        -,     . ,              -...

----------

-.
           .
  5   -  .
      0%.
  10         .  ,    -.
 -.        !
    -     .
,              .  
        . 
?

----------

> -     .


       !

----------

> 5   -  .      0%.  10         .  ,    -. -.        !
>     -     .


       ...     (  )   ...  ! :Clapping: 
            ...

----------

.   .    -   -  ,   -  .   ,  . .  ...

----------


## Fantas

, , - -      -  ?  -  -   ?

----------

> - -


...     - __ ...    ,   ...
 -     .

----------


## dimsoft

online  ,     ?     ?

----------


## Salna

*dimsoft*, 
http://spb-kassa.ru/fprintpay-01.html
http://spb-kassa.ru/yarus-tk.html
    .

----------


## dimsoft

> *dimsoft*, 
> http://spb-kassa.ru/fprintpay-01.html
> http://spb-kassa.ru/yarus-tk.html
>     .


     ???     2018 ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

HUB-19
    ,             ,           ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

59511
      ?

----------


## Salna

*dimsoft*,   : http://www.orgtc.ru/katalog/onlayn-kassy/yarus-m2100f/
  ,       -       .  , ,   ,          ,     .
             : http://spb-kassa.ru/yarus-tk.html

----------

.   .  .   ( )  .  ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

,   ,      ?
        3 ,

----------

> 3 ,


 .  -3. 
   (  ) -   /;   -    .        .

----------


## Salna

:      e-mail ,      ?     ,          . 
     : --,          , .

----------


## ElenaAlz

.       0%,        ,    ,       1-.         ? ,         ,     .   ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,    ,     .

----------


## ElenaAlz

> ,    ,     .


!

----------


## Salna

*ElenaAlz*, 

 22.05.03 N 54-
 4.7.        

               (**    ,                 ,      , , ,    (  )    );

       ,        ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

.. ,      .        .

----------


## alex1sol

,    ,    ,   .

----------


## Salna

*alex1sol*, .

----------


## ElenaAlz

> ,    ,    ,   .


 ?   3    ..   11

----------

> *ElenaAlz*, 
> 
>  22.05.03 N 54-
>  4.7.        
> 
>                (**    ,                 ,      , , ,    (  )    );
> 
>        ,        ?


      ,             .
          ?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## grebenka

:
* .2  1.2 -54*



> 2.                 ()     ()                      ()         (        ()       ).


      ,   -           .                .         .        ,      ,     ? ,             ?     ,     * .*        ,   .  


> ()


 - .

 ,   -      ,       (  ,       -        -         )  -     ,             ,     ,    ,  ,    . , , .        ,       .

   -     - " 0%"  " "?

----------


## Salna

*grebenka*,     .   ,             ()    . 
      .

----------

> .. ,      .        .


     - .     =0.    150 .     "     150 ."    -  .    ,  ,    -   ,      .   .

----------

> *grebenka*,     .   ,             ()    . 
>       .


   "  "   !
  ,   ,      ,            .

----------


## Salna

**,    5     .    5       .  ,      -         .

----------

> 5


   ?

----------


## Salna

**,     -      ,   .  ,   .    ,   .

----------


## Salna

> ?


      , .     ,    .

----------

> , .     ,   .


  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Salna

**,   , .      .

----------

> **,   , .      .


    .       ,    5 .                  ,   .     54-       ,     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## __

.    ,  ,       .     .     ,          .   .   .   ,       -

----------


## Salna

> .       ,    5 .


  ,  /   " ".    ,       ?     ,   .
     ,  .    ,        ,   ,  ,  .

----------

> ?


, , !      !
<          > 
     30  2015  
                      (. 2 . 14.5  ).           24.11.2015 N 308-15-10504.     5   N 54- "  -        ()     "             ()       - ;       -   .  - ,     - ,              .    -        ,         "       "  08.01.1992 N 23 ( 2       -   15.06.2000 N 2/56-2000).

   54,       !
    ?

----------


## Salna

**,        5 ?       ,     ,   ,          (  5 ).

----------

> **,        5 ?       ,     ,   ,          (  5 ).


    ,         
        .

----------

> , , !      !


  ?  ,          5  c  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Salna

> ,         
>         .


  ()   "  ",   12.06  11.54.     ,           (1  5 ),    !
   ,  **     5   .

----------

> ()   "  ",   12.06  11.54.     ,           (1  5 ),    !
>    ,  **     5   .


   ,  ,     .
 :                      (. 2 . 14.5  ).

:    ,      !
            .

----------


## arven

.   .
  , ,  . 

    ( )  , -   1.    . 

 -    ? 
,          21 .

----------

> ,          21 .


  ,   ""     ,      (.        )
               .

----------

> .   .
>   , ,  . 
> 
>     ( )  , -   1.    . 
> 
>  -    ? 
> ,          21 .


  !
   ,       ,        :
   ,                    .
       , ,    ,    .
        ,    .
      ,      .
       ,    -      ,  ,         .
  ,          ,      .
      !
  .

----------

> ,  ,     .
>  :                  ...


 ,                 .   54-     .              .  :Smilie:

----------


## Salna

> ,  ,     .


     .       "...    5   N 54- "  -      ...",     .

----------


## Salna

,       5 .      -      ,        5 . 
 ,  " "     -     ,    .

----------


## arven

> ,   ""     ,      (.        )
>                .


     "  ".  : " ,  ,    (  ,   )   01.02.2021              (, )."

   =     ,

----------

.         ,   -,        .          , ,  .   ...      .   ,         .   :    ?                  . .?

----------

> .       "...    5   N 54- "  -      ...",     .


         !
   ,           22      30000.   ,   ,   ,   ? (    -  ,       ,       .)
     .            .
   ,  5  .
 ,      !!!
:        5 ,        ?

----------

> :    ?


 .      ?

----------

> .      ?


               ?

----------

> .         ,   -,        .          , ,  .   ...      .   ,         .   :    ?                  . .?


   ,          .
   ,   4           -     ,          -.       .        ,    . 
           -  .
           :
            +  .
    ,       .       ,           .

----------

> ?


          ?        ?
 ,       ,   .

----------


## arven

, ,         . 

       .

 ,    .

.

----------

,       ,

----------

> , ,         . 
> 
>        .
> 
>  ,    .
> 
> .


  290-  03.07.2016 ( 7  17)    :Smilie:

----------

> ,       ,   .


   ,         -  ,           .

----------

, ,                 .
   -   ,          ,    . 
    -       ? 
        (). 
     2018       ?

----------


## arven

,  .

     21 .

----------


## arven

> 290-  03.07.2016 ( 7  17)


)))

----------


## Salna

.
,        180.  -  , , ,  : 

-     -180 ;
-          (       -180);
-    ;
-  ,           -180...

      - ?

----------

> 290-  03.07.2016 ( 7  17)


 
           ,          " ",   " 18%"       2021 ?

----------


## Salna

180:    ,     .   -        .  ( " ") ,   180     .         ;  ,   -,   . 
 ",           -180"     (  ),      .

----------

https://profibeer.ru/law/16058/

               31              , ,   .

        , ,    ,        ,      ,        . ,    ,        ,            ,       ,  .                  .

        ,        ,   ,       .         .          ,     ,            .

              .

----------

> 


     .
  ,        ?
            .   ?

----------

.  ,   ,   2000    ,      ,
    (  ),       .  . 
  .  .

----------


## Oks_m

. .  31      - ,   ? -      .                   .   :    ,  ,  -     ,      ?

----------

> 31      - ,   ? -      .


     .



> ,  ,  -     ,      ?


,  ,    .            . **       .    -   ,   .

----------


## Oks_m

> .


  ,    ,          ,      ...  ,  ,    .     ...       .   ?          ,  ,   - ?     ...            .

----------

> ,          ,


       .     ,       ,    -    ...



> .


  :      -       .      .      ( :   )



> ...       .


  -       .



> ?


 14 .   .



> 


 . 



> 


    .



> .


  ?       -  2     :    ...       .

----------


## Oks_m

,  01.07.2018     ,    (     ),         .   . 14    =  ?  ?

----------


## ElenaAlz

> .


      ?        ,      4   ??

----------

,    ,      (   ). ,    .        -     ,      -    .       -   .
,       .   - . :Big Grin:

----------


## ElenaAlz

, .          ?   ,     .      )

----------

:  - -      .
      -      ,        (        -           )

----------


## ElenaAlz

??      , ?        ,     ?

    ?   ,  ,      ,    ?     , ?

----------

> ??


  :Big Grin: 



> , ?


.   .



> ,      ,    ?


   ,  .    .
  -   .     ,     .

----------


## ElenaAlz

, !

       ?   ,     ,  5   ,   ..?

----------

!   ,          .
      ,     90   115.
  ,          (, , , ).
   -  54.

  -          ?

----------

> 


, .

----------

> ?


  (   ):   ( )   (   ,      ,    -   ,      71,   ,      );   - ,      (   ).



> 5   ,


     .   .       -   .

----------

> , .


.

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  !

----------


## MarinaL

.
    (   56.29)         8,6%.
     (, ),      (  ).
        01.07.2017   01.07.2018.?

----------


## Salna

** ,   115    -,   90- .      wi-fi  GSM,    - "USB over Ethernet",   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .
>     (   56.29)         8,6%.
>      (, ),      (  ).
>         01.07.2017   01.07.2018.?


    2017 - ,

----------


## MarinaL

,    2016.
      - . ,   01.07.17,    "      01.07.18".

----------


## MariaVU

,  .  ,   01.07.17. -    .        .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,    2016.
>       - . ,   01.07.17,    "      01.07.18".


      ,      ,           ,         ,      1  2017    ,     2018 -

----------


## katerina371

> ,    2016.
>       - . ,   01.07.17,    "      01.07.18".


     31  2017   .   171-

----------


## werw33

> (   ):   ( )   (   ,      ,    -   ,      71,   ,      );   - ,      (   ).
> 
>      .   .       -   .


           ..   ..    ..        .. 
        (  !!)-- ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 31  2017   .   171-


     ?               ,         ,        ,

----------


## katerina371

31.03.17,      ( 01.07.17 ).   ,   .

----------


## sashaB

> 1  2018     ,    -,  - (        )


,        ,      ,  ,   ?    -  .
    "" -?

----------


## MarinaL

> 31  2017   .   171-


  ,    .

----------


## katerina371

01.07.17.

----------


## MarinaL

, .    ,   01.07.17

----------

.
     .
    ,       001 ,       .
     ,    ,     .        ?  .

----------

> 


  ?     ,    .

----------

?
   ,   ,      10 . .
..      ? ...

----------

. .   .      ,    .
  1     31  2017.    . 
   2    ,         ,    01.07.2017
   3        ,  ,   01.07.2018.       .          -       .   -    ,     , ..   .  .. ( 1-5  6-10   )
   4     - ,    ,          (    ,   ),    (   )   .     .    ,    (  ),    -  -  .     ,    ,    ,   ,       ,             . (      ,   )
 .. 54-      171   .   "     "        .     54-.
https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....ewsletter1.pdf     54     -  ,    171- -  - .14.16 3 . 
 5.  .                01.02.2021 .   .  !  ,  , -  **       ,    **         .  ,     - .   () ,      .     ,   , ,     ..   "".   .      54-.
 .      "     "      1.0 (      )   .
   ,       ,      ,    (,   )        ,       .   -    .

----------


## j7

,       (-)    -         ?
   ,  ,     ,      ,     .   -           .
       ,    ....    " "      ?

PS       (((  -      ?

----------


## __

.

----------


## __

**
  !!!

----------


## werw33

\ -    ?     ..   ..    ?

----------

,    . -,     ...
            ( .) -             ?

   (   ) -    .    -    ,    3 .        ?          3    ,    . ...      ? ( )

----------


## Iren

> ,       (-)    -         ?
>    ,  ,     ,      ,     .   -           .
>        ,    ....    " "      ?
> 
> PS       (((  -      ?


,  -.

----------

",       (-)    -         ?"

    2021      ,   "" (. ).

----------

03.07.2016  290-       "  -        ()     "      
<>
17.   ,  ,        ,    ,      ,                  ,   2  346.26    ,    ,    ,    1  4.7    22  2003   54- "  -        ()      " (    )             (, )      1  2021 .*

  ,      "    " (  )    ,        ,      "  " .

     :
"  17  7  290-  03.07.2016,  ,            01.02.2021 ?          ,    .       ,   ?
, .
          ,     2021 .
          .
                ."

----------

> ,    ,


     -        -        .  : "    ,     ".      .            ,    -    ,   ,      ?   -         -    ,  ...    ...        .       ,  .

----------

.     -  .      -      ,       - .    .

----------

,    .
            ,  :   ,          2021     .     - ,     ,  ,  .
      !
   ,       -  290- 
"    ,   2  346.26    ".          ,      .

----------

> ,   2  346.26    ".


       . 
  ,       .  -    ,    - .   ,     ,   .       -  - .    .         .    .

----------

> ,    - .


 -        .
    2:   . 
__   :Frown:

----------

> ..      ? ...


    -- ...
          -      ...  -    :  ,  ...

----------


## __

-     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -     ?


       ,    2017   ,  1200    ,     ,   
   ,       ,      
   ,           -

----------

> -     ?


 .        ,    .     -   ,  ...
     .     .    . .  -  .    .     -   ,   ,  , ,  -       .    .           -   ,   .     -    -  . ...

----------


## Nadinak

> ,    . -,     ...
>             ( .) -             ?
> 
>    (   ) -    .    -    ,    3 .        ?          3    ,    . ...      ? ( )


  .

   ,      .  ,         ( -   ,   -   ). - .

----------


## __

> .     .    . .  -  .


   ,       ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,       ?


          ,            ,     
https://yadi.sk/i/cEhNMuS83GnfF9

----------

> ,      .  ,         ( -   ,   -   ). - .


    ? -         .

----------


## __

> ,            ,


   ,   2.

----------

> -- ...
>           -      ...  -    :  ,  ...


   - )))
  ,   - ,    -       1,        .. -         ,        ,   ,   ,    -      ,        (((
   -  .....

----------

!
 -   .....
       ,    .       (-)     .
      .

      :             -?
           -.                     .   , ,      ,  .

     ,  ,                 .        20       -.             -.

 ,   ,            ?
    ......

----------


## ElenaAlz

,    ,               . ,       .

----------

> ,    ,               . ,       .


 ,        - ?          ....  ..     10-20   ,    10 . .
       .     ,         ,   .
     .

----------

> ,        - ?          ....  ..     10-20   ,    10 . .
>        .     ,         ,   .
>      .


            .     .          -    . 
     .
   .         -    !
      ?      .      ,        .

----------

> .     .          -    . 
>      .
>    .         -    !
>       ?      .      ,        .


,  ,        .
    ,    .            .

----------


## MarinaL

,   .       -.  .   .   01.07.17.      ,    .        ?

----------

> ,  ,        .
>     ,    .            .


  ?
         (        ).
  ,         -   !     !
         ,   !
       (    ). 
 -   ,       "   " 1

----------


## .

> .   01.07.17.      ,    .


    ?    1  2018    ,       ,   -

----------


## MarinaL

> ?    1  2018    ,       ,   -


.
..        ?   01.07.18. -   . (.7 .8)

----------

, , -  ,     ?         ,     .

----------

,    .         ,                .  ,       ,    ,     ,     ,     . :        ,   ,            .    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,    .         ,                .  ,       ,    ,     ,     ,     . :        ,   ,            .    ?


       ,              ,                ,               ,      ,

----------


## Old Human

.      ?        ?
        .

----------


## EvGeN11

> ,              ,             ,              ,     ,


 .             .
         .                    30  ,.           .         ,                    .        ,   ,   .       
      ,           ,      , ,  /    .

----------


## EvGeN11

> .      ?


  , .  ,  ,              .

----------


## Old Human

> , .  ,  ,              .


     ,       ?   ?        ?

----------

> .      ?        ?
>         .


   -.
        !
  :
   :   .? 
            (,     ,      ). .        ,     .           ,    .               .

----------

> , .  ,  ,              .


 -      -.
 ,         :  "  "
     ,      ,  !
 -   ? ? !

----------

> ,       ?   ?        ?


   4.     .      -

----------


## Old Human

> 4.     .      -


        . 
, -        .   ,   ,   ...
https://www.facebook.com/robokassa.r...73438162753919

----------


## Old Human

http://nextpay.ru/faq54.php  - ,      .,   .
P.S.  ,       https://kassa.yandex.ru/blog/54fz/58...a68800235c3305
,    :Wow: 



> ,  ,  .       -        ()     ,     .          ,              .       .           ,      .       .        .         .

----------

> .


    -      ,       ,      ,

----------


## swoods

> http://nextpay.ru/faq54.php  - ,      .,   .
> P.S.  ,       https://kassa.yandex.ru/blog/54fz/58...a68800235c3305
> ,


       ,   "" .

----------

> ,


          .
     ,    !
            .
     .

----------


## Old Human

> .


 nextpay?

----------


## AstroWorld

.
    .
     -  ,   . ,       -      .         .
  :
   .   .   ,   -   .       ,    ..     ,   ...    .    100%  , 99.9% ,   ...
   ,          -      ( , ,        -     5, 10, 20 ).          100%.           ,     ,    -      .
 .     "",     ...
   ,        -             -         ,      .   .

----------

> ,    .         ,                .  ,       ,    ,     ,     ,     . :        ,   ,            .    ?


  ,      ,    , .      . ????

----------

> nextpay?


  :Smilie: 
       .     ,    .

----------

> ,        -             -         ,      .   .


       .
         .          -     !!!!
    -      ( !!!)     ().
        - -   ,     .
     ,      .
?   ,     ,          .        ?
       ?         -       .
     ,        .  ?   ?    ,  -   ,  ! 
      .    - !  ,     ?
   . !       2 .

----------


## Old Human

> .     ,    .


     .
 ,     https://money.yandex.ru/fastpay/     .

----------


## swoods

> .
>  ,     https://money.yandex.ru/fastpay/     .


         .
https://money.yandex.ru/page?id=526794




> ,          ( N 54-).

----------


## Nadinak

> ? -         .


       , . - .     ,    -.

     ,     .    , , .    /,   .
 ,          .
      -   ,   ,         (        ).
          , ,     .             /.

----------


## Nadinak

> ,          ( N 54-).


    ,          /    (,    -).           .
 ,  54 ( -    "54"  "54"), ,  " 54     ,     " (-   ).
     ,    -    (         )?

----------

> ,


, ,      .
          -!     ?
    ,       .

----------


## Nadinak

> 


 :yes: 
   .

----------


## Old Human

,      .
   KKT.
http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...b6329c07731f7/



> -          ,               ()    ,        ,           .

----------

> ,      ,    , .      . ????


   ,    .          .   .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .          .   .


  ?      .

----------


## EvGeN11

> ?      .


           " ".        ,      ,       2.5  - ,               . 
          ,     ,      ,           ,    .      30   ,       . 
            " ",  ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,   , .
,        ?   ,  
  ,

----------


## Nadinak

> ,      .
>    KKT.


     .
   -    ,     .

----------


## 5

> -    ,     .


    -? ,

----------


## Old Human

> .
>    -    ,     .


  nextpay:



> ** -          ()      ,  ,  ...





> -                  **


       ,         .

----------


## swoods

> nextpay:
>        ,         .


 nextpay -   .    ?
    ,     nextpay      :
    nextpay   ?
     ?
    ?

----------


## Nadinak

> -? ,


-     ,    .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,         .


,       ,      .

      N 161- (. 19 . 3)  


> () ,        ,             __    - ,   ,     ,     .


   ,     -        - ?

----------


## EMM

54-




> ** -          ()      ,  ,  ...





> -                  **


 "   "  27.06.2011 N 161-  3:




> 19)    -   () ,        ,               **    - ,   ,     ,     ;


    , ,  -,  (  )   nextpay.
    ,        .
 ,        (  -4 ?     ).

,          ,      .

      .9  2.

----------

> 


  :Smilie: 
      (  ) ,  ,    .  !!!     .
      -           ,       ,    . 
       -,        , , ,     .    -        -              ?
 ,    . 
   ,        - ,            .    ,      .   ,  ,     !

----------


## Nadinak

> ,          ,      .


      .




> ,      .   ,  ,     !


  ,     ,  , ",   ".

----------

> .
> 
> 
> 
>   ,     ,  , ",   ".


     .   -,     .   ,     .             -

    fastpay      ,     ,       .

----------


## Sinitsa

!
 :   (  -) + ( ) 
           ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ,     ,


-    .
    ,  -  "    ",             .

  , , , "    "        (             ).

----------

> :   (  -) + ( ) 
>            ?


1.             .    -  .
2.    ,  -   . ,      -    ,    01.07.2017 .      .
3.  .          ,        01.07.2018 .    -  ,        01.02.2021       -  .            , ,   .

----------


## Sinitsa

,   ,   ,  )    :      ,        ,    ?    ,       ?    ,       -?

----------


## Storn

> 


 




> 


  ,

----------


## Sinitsa

,   ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,    ?


 - .     .           ,   .   01.07.2018     .  .  01.02.2021 ,      ,     . 
      .     .     .    01.07.2018       -  ,   .       -  , ,  .   1,    ,    .        -.     20-22. "  " (    )   .           .   .    -  ,   , ,     ,     .

----------


## Sinitsa

!     ...

----------


## yanko306

> , , , "    "        (             ).


           ?    .  ,   ,   .

----------

> 20-22.


   ,     , ,       ,         .    -     .         (      ,   ).      .     !    .        .   .

----------

> (      ,   ).      .


- .       .
 "  " -        . ,      18%, 10%, 0%,   -  .      - ,  ,     ,     ,    ,   ,    . -...

----------

1

----------

+ ,    .     ,   1 ,    2 .   ,          /. ,    ,  ,       :   ,  ,       ,     ,  ,    ,  ?     ,     2018 ?

----------


## .



----------


## AstroWorld

1  2018 ?

       ,      - ...         45000    ...

----------


## ElenaAlz

,       (..     )      1.07.18:     21  2017  N -3-20/1911

----------


## Viktor87

> ,       (..     )      1.07.18:     21  2017  N -3-20/1911


   ,    ,      ,          ?
     -  ,             - ,     .

,   f?

----------


## Viktor87

> ,       (..     )      1.07.18:     21  2017  N -3-20/1911


   ,    ,      ,          ?
     -  ,             - ,     .

,   f?

----------


## ElenaAlz

(  ),     - .

----------


## Viktor87

> (  ),     - .


   !

----------

> ,    ,


    ,     .
        .

----------

-        ( ) -            ?

----------

> -        ( ) -            ?


  .        .   (    )     -   .      -    .

----------

> .        .   (    )     -   .      -    .


,      ,       ,    ..       .

----------


## Nadinak

> (  ),     - .


   ,  .
     .




> ,       (..     )      1.07.18:     21  2017  N -3-20/1911


  .   -)

----------


## EvGeN11

> .


  ,    .    ,      " " ,  ATF    ,   .

----------


## skolyko

!
      (  )            -.       -    ?? .        ?            ?

----------


## EvGeN11

> -.


     01/07/18



> ?


     ,  .       .

----------


## Oks_m

.         ()    ( )  .        .  ,  ,   : " ".        ,   .      (   )?       ,        - ?  ,        ,       (    ).    ,        ?    ...

----------


## Fraxine

.    6%- ,   . -   - 2018?

----------


## Omelena

.   ,   .   ,   ,  . ,  .
1.   ,  . .     :   ?  ,     ,   .   :  ,  ,   ....
2.      ?    -    ? ..       z-     ?
3. -6   ?

----------

-    ,""      ,          ?
 ?

----------


## EvGeN11

> 


    -     !         .

----------

> ,       (    )


            .    .      ,       ,   .
                .            .
    .

----------


## Oks_m

.. ,       ?   ,     (    ,   ,    )

----------


## aurel-67

6% .     ?  2017   2018?       .

----------

,    ...-  -     ?
-   ?
  ,    ,  ,     ...
  -  ?

----------

> -  -     ?


  -.   -  .         , -   .



> -   ?






> ,  ,


  ,     -  ,  ..



> -  ?


     -

----------


## Nadinak

- -:
shopolog.ru/disqussion/152841/

        21  2017 .  -3-20/1911          ,     1ѻ  -      .

----------


## yanko306

,       ....


> - -:
> shopolog.ru/disqussion/152841/
> 
>         21  2017 .  -3-20/1911          ,     1ѻ  -      .

----------


## EvGeN11

> 6% .     ?  2017   2018?       .


   ,    18.     -   17.    .

----------


## aurel-67

> ,    18.     -   17.    .


   . - . ,   ,     . "     ".   ,   18  ,   . ,   .    .

----------


## EvGeN11

> .


              . ,     ,   .          .              .

----------


## sksuperb

)
          ()            01.07.2017         2018?
       (  , ).
             ?  - ?
    .

----------

> 


 - .  .    __  -   .



> ?  - ?


,      01.07.17 .

----------


## sksuperb

> - .  .    __  -   .


   .
  ,       2018     ,          -  )

----------


## lisaveta

> .   ,   .   ,   ,  . ,  .
> 1.   ,  . .     :   ?  ,     ,   .   :  ,  ,   ....
> 2.      ?    -    ? ..       z-     ?
> 3. -6   ?


!      ! ,        ?

----------


## lisaveta

,         ?   ?    ?

----------

> !      ! ,        ?


1  . .    .
2. ,  ,     z-,  .      -  .         ,  54-  Z-.       .       . 
3.  ,      .



> ,         ?   ?    ?


   ,   .    ,      ,     ,  ,      -.    .       .       .  .

----------

!  ,          (   )   ?
 ""   .

----------

> 


,    .       "", "", " "   0   .    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,    .       "", "", " "   0   .    .


          ,             ,                   ,

----------


## nik876

http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/%...RN=130388-7&02

  ,  .
      .

----------


## Storn

> ,  .


 ?  ,   ?    ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

1      ,                ,     ,

----------


## nik876

> ?  ,   ?    ,


          .
  2021     .
    .  , ,   -       ,    .

----------


## scaramouche

> ,         ?


   .

----------

> .


  ,     .  - .       .

----------


## scaramouche

> .


   -  .

        .

----------


## IrinaShipilova

14.04.2017  698-  17  ,      .          ?

----------


## scaramouche

*IrinaShipilova*,    ??

----------


## Wirta

> ??


..         ?

----------


## IrinaShipilova

:    ,      , ,   , *    ,   * ,          - 
         .          )))

----------


## p

,  ,    ?
   ?     ,  ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ?


  ,   ,       -    :Smilie:  



> ,  ,   ?


.
 54-.

----------


## p

> ,   ,       -    
> 
> .
>  54-.


- ,   ,     ,   .
    - ,     ,    2 ?

----------


## gNus

100%       ,      ?     ?
   ,     -

----------


## Storn

> 2 ?

----------


## Storn

> ,     -

----------


## scaramouche

> **      )))


          ?

----------


## IrinaShipilova

> 14.04.2017  698-  17  ,      .          ?


    .        ,    :  "   "  " 01.07.2018"
    .     .    :  ,   01.07.2018    ,     .   ?

----------


## .

*IrinaShipilova*,    ,      . .. ,      .     ,   ,     .
       .      .

----------


## IrinaShipilova



----------


## p

> 


? :Shok: 
 ()     ,          2 .
  ?

----------

> ()     ,          2 .
>   ?


    ! 
   ... :Biggrin:  *  2016 *     54-,   14.5 . ...

----------


## .

...      ,         ?     ,  ))

----------


## p

> ...      ,         ?     ,  ))


     .        .
    ,      ,       -    :Frown:

----------


## .

> .


    ,      ))                 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


-,   -     ,        ,   ,     .
     -   ,      -  ,  -  ,   .

----------

01.07.2017,    ?  , ,    -     .  ?         ?    ?    ,    ,      ?

----------

,   .   -    .      - ,     ,    .     ...

----------


## DERS

> *IrinaShipilova*,    ,      . .. ,      .     ,   ,     .


    ,   ,  .   
        ?

----------


## .

-  1  2017  . ,  ,  
        - ,    .

----------

> ,   ,  .   
>         ?





> 54-  2.                   -           :
>    , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ,    ,   ,    ;


     (    ).       -     .

----------


## DERS

> .       -     .


 ,       (

----------


## .

-       ...

----------

- ...   ...     ...



> 


 ... ...   -... :Smilie: 
   -  .

----------


## DERS

!

----------

,          ,    .         2018,    ?

----------


## .

.           ,    
,  1  2018

----------

, ,   (),   31.08.      01.07,     .2 .14.5 (  )   .4 .14.5 (     )?

----------

, , ,        ?     "     ".     
  -       ,   ,      .  - 500 .       .   ""  -  ?

----------

> ""  -  ?


  ,        -    !

----------

?

----------

> ?


    ,        .
      ,        .

----------

! !

----------


## Fraxine

.            36 ?

----------


## EvGeN11

> 36


 ,    12.        ,      ,      .

----------

.      .     .  .    .       .              ( )  1  2018 ?

----------

> 


:    (    )- ,    -  .

----------

13     ,    ,      36         12 

 ........

----------


## .

**,     ,

----------


## 15

> ?  ,   ?


    . ,    .    --   ,    -   2! - .  .   7-8 .  . , , . -  ,   .

----------


## Listiki

-   ()   ,       ,   !  ,      ,   .   .
, ,             -,       .    .   .

----------


## Listiki

, ,  ,  -     (, )       ,   ,   .        .   ,  ,    .

----------


## Listiki

[QUOTE=   15;54842483    --   ,    -   2! - .  .   7-8 .  . , , . -  ,   .[/QUOTE]
    -     -   ,  .   ? 
   ,      .     .   ,   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -     -   ,  .   ? 
>    ,      .     .   ,   .


           ,    ,        
         2018  .     ,

----------


## 15

> , ,  ,  -     (, )       ,   ,   .        .   ,  ,    .


  ?     1 .  ,    -       1   ?      .       "  "))

----------

> 1   ?


...    :  .
  ?        ,        .
:    ,  --  -     -   ...       - __ .. .. ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,    ,     ,   ?
    ,         ,    .     ()  .  4 . ..     ,    .  -  .     . ((

----------


## Listiki

,  !!!            .     .
  , ,     ,       (      ).      .

----------


## Listiki

kuznechov119m;54842904          ,    ,        
         2018  .     ,      

      (       )    . ,   .
        .      ,  .          .          2018   .

----------

> ,  !!!            .     .


 - ?    ?       ? 
      ...

----------


## Listiki

.  ,             . 
      ))

----------

-        -                ...
  -        ...

----------


## Wirta

.    -,       ,       ().      -  (        ).   ,         ?       ,    ?    -   ,      ?     ...  :Frown:

----------


## werw33

> .    -,       ,       ().      -  (        ).   ,         ?       ,    ?    -   ,      ?     ...


      ...     ..

----------

30      ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 30      ?


          ,   30      ,

----------


## Wirta

> 30      ?


  30 ,    .          ,   .

----------

> 30      ?


.       30        .



> 4.1.    
> 1.      :
> ...   ,   30                    (    -   ,                );

----------


## kuznechov119m

90

   ,                2021   ,           ,

----------

,   1  2 :
             (   10/18%)


    1         .

----------


## ASergeev

2021          .       (, , , ,...)

----------


## ASergeev

> -   ()   ,       ,   !  ,      ,   .   .
> , ,             -,       .    .   .


      . ,     .       .      .    .
 ,       , ,   .       .

----------


## 1905

,      ?

      .   .   ,  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*ASergeev*,     , ,    21   ,     .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


???   01.07.2017?   -?

----------


## deklarant_

> ???   01.07.2017?


N290-  7  17
17.   ,  , ,    ,    
 .          *  (, )   *   1  2021 .

----------


## ˸

,                 ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## ASergeev

> *ASergeev*,     , ,    21   ,     .


,   ,    [/quote]

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ?
>       .   .   ,  .


  ,  . 
 ,       8710000100718779  8710000100724306 - .     ,      - 213 (  ).  ,    .  " - " ,    ""      .            .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 2021          .       (, , , ,...)


           ,   
  2018  ,         , 
         ,       ,           ,      ,            ,

----------


## Fraxine

*deklarant_*, .
  -    -    ? ..       " "-   ???
  -     ,       ,     ,    ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      ?


    .

----------


## deklarant_

> -    -    ? ..       " "-   ???


         ?        ? ,   (, , )    ()?

            - 26  2017  :
 ,      ,            .       , ,   .    : ,   . .      .
,    :        .       ,   ,      .       ,    ,    ,   .
          ,      "
https://www.retail.ru/interviews/140872/

----------


## kuznechov119m

,                ,       ,        2G  ,         3G   GPRS          ,   3G            -102      ,       ,                3G

----------


## y.ponomarev

30       . 
    -

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 30       . 
>     -


     ?
           ,

----------

.  Nextpay (   ), .Fastpay (   )        ,    -    .
    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .  Nextpay (   ), .Fastpay (   )        ,    -    .
>     .


    ?              1000   ,     ,       -      ,         ,

----------


## 15

?
1.       01.03.2017 -          1.05.
2.       01.06.2017      ,    1.1.
3.       01.07.2017      ,     1.05.
..    01.07,        1.05 ,   01.07    ,     .

----------


## EvGeN11

> 1000   ,    ,       -


        ? .  ,  ,  .
     -     .           .    " " .
                ,    .           ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*EvGeN11*,      .          .  ,          . 
            ! 

*   15*,       ...

----------


## EvGeN11

> ..    01.07,        1.05 ,   01.07    ,


.8  1.2 54 



> -   ()   -    ,    -     ,          -                          .  ,      -              ,  -           -     .


          .     36 .   ,         .           .

----------

> ? .  ,  ,  .
>      -     .           .    " " .
>                 ,    .           ?


    ,    ,  ,   .
     .
     , ,   -. 
      !
   ,    . 
  ?          ?
        ,       .
      ,      ?
           ?    !
 ,     . 

  ,  !?
   -   !

----------

> .


   .  , ,   ,             ..,   !!!    !

----------

28.04.2017  03-01-15/26324
:                          ?

    ,  .          ,    ,    .             ()          .
        ()                     ()   .

----------

> 28.04.2017  03-01-15/26324
> :                          ?
> 
>     ,  .          ,    ,    .             ()          .
>         ()                     ()   .


  ,    :
"    " -           .

   ,      .    "",   .  54        .         .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ? .  ,  ,  .
>      -     .           .    " " .
>                 ,    .           ?


     ,  50      ,  21         ,         ,         ,

----------


## ˸

> ,  ,  .


     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,            .
     ,   :     ,    2  -    ( ).  .   .    - 20 000    (  -36).

----------


## EvGeN11

> ?


   . ,        , 3  , -   -.     5           .  3- - .    :    2 . 
        .   2          " ",     3-4         ,  . 
       1 .       -       "    ".

----------

> ,       (


 ?    " "  :yes: 
     ,     -   ))

----------


## kuznechov119m

> . ,        , 3  , -   -.     5           .  3- - .    :    2 . 
>         .   2          " ",     3-4         ,  . 
>        1 .       -       "    ".


                ,           ,       ,            ,       ,                         ,        ,           ,                2000       ,        
             ,    1992   ,

----------

> ,           ,       ,            ,       ,                         ,        ,           ,                2000       ,        
>              ,    1992   ,


2000 ,     ,   ? 
     ""  ?
   ?

----------


## werw33

> ,           ,       ,            ,       ,                         ,        ,           ,                2000       ,        
>              ,    1992   ,


      --    (  ...)   ""    ..         ...--    ..

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 2000 ,     ,   ? 
>      ""  ?
>    ?


     ,

----------


## werw33

> ,


      ..

----------


## GH2

> ,


! ! !

----------


## EvGeN11

> 


    ,        .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> --


.    -      .




> -    (  ...)   ""    ..         ...--    ..


  -   ,     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        
  6         ,                  ,                
      ,                      ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

http://android-pos.ru/
     ,       ,          ( ,  ,    ),           ,  2    32   ,           ,        3020        ,        
         ,           ,        
       ,        ,

----------


## EvGeN11

,   ( )      .



> 


      ,                    .         1  usb otg   Android   4.0.1.



> 3020


          wifi     .    ,    /  wi-fi        .

----------

> 28.04.2017  03-01-15/26324
> :                          ?
> 
>     ,  .          ,    ,    .             ()          .
>         ()                     ()   .


,      ().
         01.07.2018.          .

----------


## .

> ,      ().


,  ,   ,   .    ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,   ( )      .
> 
>       ,                    .         1  usb otg   Android   4.0.1.
> 
>           wifi     .    ,    /  wi-fi        .


       ,        
  10  19  ,       ,  -     -                 ,      ,    3G               2             
             2      
            ,

----------


## Vendor

,           ?
      ,        ...

_ .

 -     " "_

----------


## EvGeN11

> 


,         .  .2..2 54

----------

,    ,      31  2017 . (  )
     .        , (      31  2017.),      (       01 07 2108).       ?
 2      ,          ,    .

      ,   ,      ,  200            .

----------


## .

> .
> 
>  -     " "

----------


## ASergeev

> ,    ,      31  2017 . (  )
>      .        , (      31  2017.),      (       01 07 2108).       ?
>  2      ,          ,    .
> 
>       ,   ,      ,  200            .


       ?   01.07.18        .    31   .   .      . 
     ,     . 
      ?

----------

> ,    .


  .           :
1.        01.07.2018 .   -   -      .    .
2.  01.08.2018     ,  Ѩ  ,   ,   .   21          .
         .   - ,    .

----------


## 251972

,   ,  698-  14.04.2017.          -.           ?  54-     01.07.2018.  ,      , ..   ( ) ?  ?

----------


## .

> -.


    ,      .  ,  ,

----------


## EvGeN11

> ?


 ?     



> , ,   ,     ,


         ,       1  2018.      .5 .2 .2 54.      18        .

----------


## 251972

"    ,    ",   " "  ?       .

----------


## EvGeN11

> .


    .  " "       ,      .            " "      ,   .

----------

> ?   01.07.18        .    31   .   .      . 
>      ,     . 
>       ?


        .     ,   ,    .

----------

> .           :
> 1.        01.07.2018 .   -   -      .    .
> 2.  01.08.2018     ,  Ѩ  ,   ,   .   21          .
>          .   - ,    .


  ,   18          .

----------

-              .         1  2018 .

----------

,  ,   1 500 000         - 400 000.   01.07.16.
     1 100 000.
 ,        ,      .

----------


## werw33

> ,  ,   1 500 000         - 400 000.   01.07.16.
>      1 100 000.
>  ,        ,      .


         ?
         ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ?
>          ?


       ,              ,

----------

.

----------


## kuznechov119m

,              ?        90   ,         ,          ,      
           ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  100

----------


## Yana Kassa

!  ,   ,      21      ,      ?       10  ,         ?
   10      ,       ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> !  ,   ,      21      ,      ?       10  ,         ?
>    10      ,       ?


          ,

----------


## ASergeev

> !  ,   ,      21      ,      ?       10  ,         ?
>    10      ,       ?


     -.     "   "
-         ,        .    ,    !!!

----------


## ASergeev

.             .

----------


## lemyrr

> 21          .


 .             2021.
    6%     (   ) ..  2021        () ? 
    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

2021            ,         ,         ,    1      ,

----------

1 ,  1  ,   .   .             .
    ( ,  ) -    .       : / . (    , ?       54 ). 
     /    :       1       ?

----------


## Svetyshka

> --    (  ...)   ""    ..         ...--    ..


 .      2016  (2 ,   ,   )......       ))

----------

-        :       ,    .
  , ,    :Wow: ..    ...

----------

> (2 ,   ,


   , ? :No-no:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (2 ,   ,


    ?

----------


## ASergeev

> 1 ,  1  ,   .   .             .
>     ( ,  ) -    .       : / . (    , ?       54 ). 
>      /    :       1       ?


     ( 1214):  100%, , ,  ,  ,   ,  . 
       1.05   1     .

----------


## Salna

.
       ?

----------


## Svetyshka

> ?


   ,  :     ,     .

----------

> ( 1214):  100%, , ,  ,  ,   ,  . 
>        1.05   1     .


1    (11.3.3.205) ,           ?
   :   FPrint-22K/   FPrint-22 + -1     FPrint-55K/   55 +-1
            ?
           ?

----------

> 1    (11.3.3.205) ,           ?
>    :   FPrint-22K/   FPrint-22 + -1     FPrint-55K/   55 +-1
>             ?
>            ?


   !        ,    !
      -         .      .
   1  ,      .      .  1.

----------


## ASergeev

> 1    (11.3.3.205) ,           ?
>    :   FPrint-22K/   FPrint-22 + -1     FPrint-55K/   55 +-1
>             ?
>            ?


   3689   .  1   .

----------

. 
   6%       .
 01.07    -  .
     ,      :
1)     
2)    (-)

----------

** ,  ..     / ?

----------

**,    .   
https://www.4dk.ru/news/d/daily-2017...vydavat-nuzhno
,

----------

> [   .   ,


    .          ,        ..  ..
   ,          .
  ,          .
    -   ,    ,    ,       ?
 5          --.
-         .
      ,  24   .     .        24     :Smilie:          !

----------


## werw33

> .          ,        ..  ..
>     -   ,    ,    ,       ?


2     .           \      ..    ..     ..              --            (  !!)    --    ?? :Smilie: 




> **,    .   
> https://www.4dk.ru/news/d/daily-2017...vydavat-nuzhno
> ,


    --   "  " 
              .. 
    ...       -

----------

,   ... 1

----------

> 2     .


 -     
     .,  
        ....

----------

> -     
>      .,  
>         ....


  ,            !
    ,  ,       ,     ,     -   .        ,      ,   !

----------

,   

  ,  ,   ,   -

----------

.   ?

----------

> 6%       .  01.07    -  .


      .
   ():      01.07.18           .  -  .
  -           (  /  / -).    (1641-  54-)    - . .       -     . 
  - -  ...      ...  -    .
   -.        .  .      ... :Bomb:

----------

> (1641-  54-)    - . .


 ...
  ?
   ,  ,    , ?
 -  .
  ...   ,

----------

03.07.2016 N 290-  1  2018        ()        -     ,        (, ),  ,    ( ,   15  2016 ),     :
...
-  ,   ;
      ?

----------

** ,   ?     ( ) -   ?
   -    ?   ?     , ?
    ,    ,     ,      .
     .

----------

> ?


 :Shok:   -     



> ():      01.07.18           .  -  .


 -    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,         ,   ,

----------

> ,   ?     ( ) -   ?
>    -    ?   ?     , ?


    .
    .       ,       01.07.2018. 
    ,          01.07.17  01.07.18, .. -

----------

> -    ?

----------

> 


  , ?    01.07.2018   .
    - .

----------

> , ?


 





> 01.07.2018   .


   , ..   -     ( ,  ,    .)

    ,      - .      ?         .

----------

> -     ( ,


    ? :Wow:  
** ,  :         -   54-   .    .   -,   .
 -    .

----------

> ?


3  -   ?



> -   54-   .    .


     -   .



> -    .


-

----------

> 3  -   ?


3 -   .    ?



> -


 ?   -    ,   ?

----------

> 3 -   .    ?


   .   3  -     ?




> ?   -    ,   ?


 -   ,

----------

> 3  -    ?


.    .

----------

- ?
-                               .

 : http://base.garant.ru/12130951/#block_1#ixzz4i5o6m3JI

----------

> - ?
> -                               .


     (  ),         ,          (   ).

----------


## EvGeN11

> (  ),         ,          (   ).


   ,             .            .

----------

,   ,         ?

----------


## Puzik

> (  ),         ,          (   ).





> ,             .            .


   , ,

----------


## Puzik

> -                  ()  .


   ?

           ,    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  ,     .    ,  54-     5  .      )))

----------


## swoods

> ,  ,     .    ,  54-     5  .      )))


, !...
 ,   1      , ,    -?
       .

----------


## Saul Berenson

!      , ..    ,        http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/461943/    .

    4   :
1. 95%     /     -       ,    , ?
2.      /  , ..    ,        ,      / -        ,        ,    ?
3.      /  - ( .. -), ..   /    -      ?
4.        . -     ?

   ,      .1,    2,3,4     ,        ,     .

       ,  ,        /,   , ..   .     .,        ,     (  . ,      ). 

        ,    . 

-    ,    1, 2, 3 -         -       ,     4  . -   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*swoods*,   ,     )
 Saul Berenson,   4 - .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       36    ,     
            ,         ,          
      -  ,         1

----------

> -  ,         1


  !!!   ,          1  2017 !       .    ,     ,        31  2017 .      ** ,  ,       1  2018 .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> !!!   ,          1  2017 !       .    ,     ,        31  2017 .      ** ,  ,       1  2018 .


              ,      ,       ,         1         ,        2018

----------


## scaramouche

> 1

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


          ,    
   ,            .    1

----------


## scaramouche

*kuznechov119m*,        ..  ??

----------

> .   1


  !

----------

> 


 .        .    .
- **  *kuznechov119m*,  ,  - ,       01.07.2017 .
  ... :Smilie:

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .        .    .
> - **  *kuznechov119m*,  ,  - ,       01.07.2017 .
>   ...


        ,     ,        ,         
,                      ,        ,                ,     2018     ,   1  2017      ,          ,              ,          ,

----------


## scaramouche

> 


  ??

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ??

----------

> 


.   ?

----------


## scaramouche

> 


      ?

----------


## Fraxine

.  -          "" ,     ,        ???    ,      - ?      ?     - ,      ?

----------


## ASergeev

: http://www.klerk.ru/doc/461354/

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .  -          "" ,     ,        ???    ,      - ?      ?     - ,      ?


    90   ,               ,      ( ,  ,    ..)       ,              ,         90     ,       ,        ,            54  ,           ,           ,       ,

----------


## .

,   ,       !        .

----------


## scaramouche

> : http://www.klerk.ru/doc/461354/





> ,   ,

----------


## .

*kuznechov119m*,    ( )      - .       290-



> 7.  ,  ,    ,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )  ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ), * 1  2018 .*


      .
   ,     , -       31

----------


## .

*scaramouche*,  !     .
 -      ,     .  ,         .

----------


## .

*scaramouche*,   .

----------


## scaramouche

*.*,       :    ,    .      . 

PS    :    (  )  ,         - .

----------


## .

*scaramouche*, ,   ,  .      :Wink:

----------


## scaramouche

*.*, ..      ,       .

----------


## .

*scaramouche*,     .        :Wink: 
    ,  ,

----------


## scaramouche

> .


     . 
PS      





> ,  ,


 ??

----------


## kuznechov119m

> : http://www.klerk.ru/doc/461354/


     ,          .        ,

----------


## .

*kuznechov119m*,     .    ,         ,   . 
   -  ?       .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      ?

----------


## scaramouche

*kuznechov119m*,      ,    .   ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> *kuznechov119m*,      ,    .   ,


     ,      2018

----------


## scaramouche

*kuznechov119m*,     ,     13 .      ,

----------


## werw33

> !      , ..    ,        http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/461943/    .
> 
>     4   :
> 1. 95%     /     -       ,    , ?
> 2.      /  , ..    ,        ,      / -        ,        ,    ?
> 3.      /  - ( .. -), ..   /    -      ?
> 4.        . -     ?
> 
>    ,      .1,    2,3,4     ,        ,     .
> ...


    .1.2.3   .. .4 --
..    .2  .3      ,      .1-- 
..

----------


## Saul Berenson

> .1.2.3   .. .4 --


        , 



> .2  .3      ,      .1--


   )))



> ..


    ,     ,    ,           1%  300 ..     ,      ...    ?   ...         - . 

.4       ,     ..        /      . ,  ,      -    , ..      10-15      .

----------


## stam-anna

!
   ,   ,   -.       ,      -- .       - ,      ,   .  ,  , ,      ..   ,      .     ,        ,    .        .   .   ...    ,      ...         .   ,       .      ,         . 

   ?    ?         ?

----------

> !
>    ,   ,   -.       ,      -- .       - ,      ,   .  ,  , ,      ..   ,      .     ,        ,    .        .   .   ...    ,      ...         .   ,       .      ,         . 
> 
>    ?    ?         ?


         ,    .
          ,    .
        nextpay ru

----------


## Saul Berenson

> ,    .


      ,     ?  ,

----------

> ,     ?  ,


   ?    .         ?

----------


## Saul Berenson

> ?    .         ?


  /    (   -4   -)

----------


## stam-anna

. ,    ,          /

 ,      ,   !?

   nextpay ru ?

----------

4 -    
   ,      ,     . 
       4
        , ,  .    3%+15 ,   4%+15,    ( )
       .      ,

----------


## Saul Berenson

> ,      ,   !?


   -   ,     .
, ,        .   ...

----------


## stam-anna

> -   ,     .
> , ,        .   ...


  ,     . ..    ,   -         ,            .    .      1 ,         .       ,    ,      ,     ,    ?  :Embarrassment:  :Drug:

----------

> ,     . ..    ,   -         ,            .    .      1 ,         .       ,    ,      ,     ,    ?


  -    .
 :
      (  )   .
      ,     ,    ( )   .
  ,              .
    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1 ,         .


   ,    ,   .
     .
 -          .

----------


## harriet

? http://www.banki.ru/news/lenta/?id=9767017 

_         -,       -.
    - -     1  2017       54-   -  ().

           .   ,     -.   -    ,     -,          ._

----------

> ? 
> 
> _         -,       -.
>     - -     1  2017       54-   -  ().
> 
>            .   ,     -.   -    ,     -,          ._


   -   ,      .
        -  ,      ,     
 ,  1   CMS,        (     ,    )  100500      ,   , , , ,     .          ,       .
 CMS            (    2   )  ,           ,     ,    .

----------


## stam-anna

> ,    ,   .
>      .
>  -          .



 .        ,   ,  ,  ,   .      . ..   /   .    .  ,      ,        ,      .        . ..       ,         . ..     .  ,    .       .    .

----------

. 
 ,  :  ,     ,      ,      . 
 :    ? 
 ,      1      ,     .

----------

> . 
>  ,  :  ,     ,      ,      . 
>  :    ? 
>  ,      1      ,     .


      (4,  )    .

----------

> . 
>  ,  :  ,     ,      ,      . 
>  :    ? 
>  ,      1      ,     .


  :




> ** -        *  ()  *    ,  ,  , ................
> 
>  1.2.     - 
> 1. -       **  ** ,   ,    .





> 3.  ,     
> 
> 2)    -   **        ;
> 
> 19) **  -   () ,        ,           **    - ,   ,     ,     ;

----------

> .        ,   ,  ,  ,   .      . ..   /   .    .  ,      ,        ,      .        . ..       ,         . ..     .  ,    .       .    .


  ,  .      ,  .

----------

> :


  -  




> 9.     
> 
> 1.      ** ,        ,   ,       .

----------

[QUOTE= ;54847308]

    ...
     (  ),      ,         ,            (      ).     (  1 )   ?  (               )

----------

[QUOTE=;54847314]


> ...
>      (  ),      ,         ,            (      ).     (  1 )   ?  (               )


  ,     .      -    .

----------

> (  1 )   ?


     ,  1     -,  1    -

----------

,   2017  ( 1  2017  )  ,    .
1   ,     ,        ,     ?

----------

.

----------



----------

> -


 **      -     ,        ,        "-"  .

----------

[QUOTE=;54847314]


> ...
>      (  ),      ,         ,            (      ).     (  1 )   ?  (               )


   // -   ,     .

  /  .   -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (      ).     (  1 )   ?


  ?  ,            .

----------

> **      -     ,        ,        "-"  .


   ?   ?
         ,   ,  ... ** 
          .
  -     **

----------

,         13 ,    2018     36 .        ?

----------

> ?   ?
>          ,   ,  ... ** 
>           .
>   -     **


  ""     ?
      ,       .
           !

----------

> ""     ?
>       ,       .
>            !


  ,      .
  ,    ** ,    **      .
 -  ,       4        ,      -         .

----------

> ,   2017  ( 1  2017  )  ,    .
> 1   ,     ,        ,     ?


     (       )          .    !     ,    -   1 !
  (1 .07.2017)       .        - - ..         .
          ,      ,       2017   2016     :Smilie:  .

----------

> ,      .
>   ,    ** ,    **      .
>  -  ,       4        ,      -         .


..   ,       ,             !
     ,    ,  ,       -  !
       ? 4?
 -  !

----------

> ..   ,       ,             !
>      ,    ,  ,       -  !
>        ? 4?
>  -  !


  ,    -   .        .

    ,   nextpay,                     .
        ,   ,     ,      54.
     ,   , ..               .

----------

> ,   , ..               .


, ,   .              .      /.      ?      /  .
        ,    !          ,   !     : , ,  !    ,      ,    , ,  4.

----------

> , ,   .              .      /.      ?      /  .
>         ,    !          ,   !     : , ,  !    ,      ,    , ,  4.


"     /." ,          
  ,   ,  ,     .
        .   ,  .
       ,   (   )   .     -     .       -   .

    :
-  -  
-    -  
-        54,   "      " N 383-.     .

----------


## werw33

> "     /." ,          
>   ,   ,  ,     .
>         .   ,  .
>        ,   (   )   .     -     .       -   .
> 
>     :
> -  -  
> -    -  
> -        54,   "      " N 383-.     .



,   ,  ---
1 ()  \,                   --   ?
2.  \,       ?

----------

> ()  \                   --   ?
>   \       ?


       (          )

----------


## werw33

> (          )


,    ---  ?

----------

> 2.  \,       ?


    !   ,   /, , .     !
     ,    . 
    !

----------

,  ,   .        ,    ,        ?    .... ,      ?    )

----------

> ,    ---  ?



   161     ( )       (    -   )
  -         ""  -               .
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,   .        ,    ,        ?    .... ,      ?    )


      .  1  17      ,  .
   ,   1   ,  .

----------

> ,  ,   .        ,    ,        ?    .... ,      ?    )


    - -    ,       ,            - 1.07.18.

----------

> !   ,   /, , .     !
>      ,    . 
>     !


   ?   ?   ?         ?

      .      ,         ,    ,    ,      ,    .

----------

> - -    ,       ,            - 1.07.18.


 !

----------

> .  1  17      ,  .
>    ,   1   ,  .


,  !

----------


## Galateya

,   .
 ,          ..

     .


* ,     :

      (,   ).           ;
        (, .).
*



*    ,  ,   ,    -           ,     22  2003   54-   -        ()       ( ,         ),  1  2018 .*


            18  ?

----------

> ?   ?   ?         ?
> 
>       .      ,         ,    ,    ,      ,    .


   -    !       ,      .
       -  -.   ,      ,       ,     .   ,         ,     .        ,      "   ".      - ,      .  . 
  ,         ,        .           , ..     -    ,         -!

----------

> ,   .
>  ,          ..


        54  2016.    1.07.2017 . 
   ,      .   4 -     (  ),     .

----------

> -    !       ,      .
>        -  -.   ,      ,       ,     .   ,         ,     .        ,      "   ".      - ,      .  . 
>   ,         ,        .           , ..     -    ,         -!


 - .      .    ,   "  ".                 .      " "    .       ,           :Smilie:  ..   ,  ,  .

 ,        (    :Smilie:  ).    ,       ,        .

----------

> ..   ,  ,  .


 ,   1.07,      ,   -     % ,     . 
     ,          .     .

----------

> ,   1.07,      ,   -     % ,     . 
>      ,          .     .


    ,   - .   -          .   - .          ,        (      ),   ,     ,   .
     -          .      ,         .
   99%           ,  -,    .      (    ,    ).

----------

> ,   - .   -          .   - .          ,        (      ),   ,     ,   .
>      -          .      ,         .
>    99%           ,  -,    .      (    ,    ).


    ,        .      .
   ,                - (- ),      ,      ..     ,   .          .     , ,   .     -.       % .    -  1%,   1%,    3%.               ,    %.
   :      -,    .   ,      . 
   "",  ,      ,     .

----------


## ASergeev

,         
     -                  .

 , ,    ,       , (           )  ,    ,    ,       .           2    22.05.2003  54-.

  ,   ,    ,   ,                 (*,         * ),     * .* (   1  4  1.5,  1  2.1     ).
        30.05.2017  03-01-15/33121.
 59848

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          ),      .


        .

*ASergeev*,   ,        "       ".

----------

> ,        .      .
>    ,                - (- ),      ,      ..     ,   .          .     , ,   .     -.       % .    -  1%,   1%,    3%.               ,    %.
>    :      -,    .   ,      . 
>    "",  ,      ,     .


   - ,     .    ,              //               .

  -     -  1%  ,      .
    -      ,     0.8%
   0.8%    ,      .     .

             , ..                 ,           ,    ,     ,     ,   ,      .          .

----------


## 6515

! ,   ,    : ,   01.02.2021    -       ,    !!!  ?      ,       ,                 " ".  ?

----------


## .

> ,   01.02.2021    -


  ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,


    ,          -     ,      ,    ?

----------


## .

,  ,        .   ,     . ..   ,   ,    . 
    ,

----------


## yanko306

> ?   -    ,   ?


 ,  ,     ?    ,     !

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    .


     ,        .
    ,   :Abuse:   ,     - -    - (    "").

----------

?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,        .
>     ,    ,     - -    - (    "").


   ,      2018  ,    ,           ,
          54      ,      ,     Viki Print 57           ,                  54   ,     ,

----------

> ,


  .   -  -.  ,   ,   ,     ,       21         .    - "   " =   ( )     .   ,     -    .    ,   . ,     -   ,     .      .

----------


## Fraxine

**,   ,    -, ,    .

----------


## ASergeev

> ?


   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

"   - "   ,    ,        .        ,     1 .   +?

----------


## ASergeev

> "   - "   ,    ,        .        ,     1 .   +?


, ,        ,       .    ,           ...   "2     ".  .      ,   2

----------

> **,   ,    -, ,    .


https://vk.com/evotor
 .    .       .   .  .   .    ר .        .    -   POS-,  .       . ,     - .         20    .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


    . ,         3,   -  .        .
     ,      , -,  , , -, ,     /,    ..  (    ,        )        ,       ,      .
 :Smilie: .         3  ,   . .   -,        .  ,  .  ,         (    ,     ).   .     .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,       ,        .


       ?



> :
> "          **  (  )  ?"
> :
> ,  . ,     9  2     54    -        ()      ,  ,  -       **     ()  .
> :
>    03.07.2016  290-         -        ()


,   ,      .

----------

> ?
> 
> 
> ,   ,      .


     :
     "      "
    ,       .

,    *"      "* ** ,     .

----------

> . 
>    6%       .
>  01.07    -  .
>      ,      :
> 1)     
> 2)    (-)


   ,  59856

----------

> , DOC025.pdf


 ,     -          01.07.2018,      01.07.17          ,       ,      .         .     
    -  ,           .

----------

,    .
, 1   15-       \.   ,   150 000.      ,   )    .    ,    .

----------


## ElenaAlz

(    )     ,  .      -  ,    .

----------

-  ,       54-  ,    1  2017.     ,            .   =    54-

----------

> ,  59856


 
1)     


 -        -  ,      ,    =       

   ,   07.18  ,      
Ѩ
             .

----------


## Fraxine

,          -. ,       2018 :Lol:

----------


## kuznechov119m



----------


## agmotol

> ,          -. ,       2018


  ?  .

----------


## agmotol

11 . -           .

----------

> (    )     ,  .      -  ,    .


! ,      ,    !
,  ,    -        ,      -.
,        1.07 -     !

----------


## agmotol

> ! ,      ,    !
> ,  ,    -        ,      -.
> ,        1.07 -     !


  ,   ,      ,       ,            ,     ,      ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## Salna

:   ,              .  ,             (  )?    -.    -,    .

----------

> ,   ,      ,       ,            ,     ,      ,     ,    ,    .


    ?   "   "    ,     .

----------

> :   ,              .  ,             (  )?    -.    -,    .


, ,  !     ?   !

----------

> ,   ,      ,       ,            ,     ,      ,     ,    ,    .


      /! 
      -,            ?       ,   !  ,      .

----------


## ElenaAlz

1.07, ,       - ,     ,         .
    ,   )

----------


## ElenaAlz

-   -   ..   ,   60              1,       .  ,   8 .

----------


## agmotol

> ?   "   "    ,     .


   .     ,         .

----------


## agmotol

> -   -   ..   ,   60              1,       .  ,   8 .


 1           .     1      -      .

----------


## ElenaAlz

,     ,   1     ))

----------

> .     ,         .


         .           .
:
      ,      ,  ,   ,    ,    ,   ,      ,    ,     ,         ,    ,          .

----------

> 1           .     1      -      .


-  .       1C,     ,  ,      .   , - 1   ,     .     .

----------

, -!
    18.05.2017  596
       .

----------


## Alex_ts

> ,   60              1,


     (    ,    1)?

----------


## ElenaAlz

,  ,   +   1

----------


## ElenaAlz

> , - 1   ,     .


     - ,       ))    -   ,      ,    .

----------


## MrsZ

> ,   ,      ,       ,            ,     ,      ,     ,    ,    .


      -4-20/1850  02.02.17?       : "            -             ."

----------


## agmotol

> -4-20/1850  02.02.17?       : "            -             ."


 -   :
1)     ,     .
2)  ,                     ,       ,   . 
     ,        ,    ,        ,        .
3)   ,        ,   ...

  , ,     .         ,           ,     ,         ?   ,   ,              . 
   ,        .

----------


## ElenaAlz

- -    life-pay?    - ,    ,    . ..   ,      .        ,            ,     . -  ?

----------


## agmotol

> -  ?


 .         ,       .       ,    ,   .  ,    ,     .    ,   .

----------

> - -    life-pay?    - ,    ,    . ..   ,      .        ,            ,     . -  ?


   :
 4.3.     - 
(    03.07.2016 N 290-)

1. -         *      ()       ,      ()*,   ,       "".

----------


## Alex_ts

> - -    life-pay?    - ,    ,    . ..   ,      .        ,            ,     . -  ?


   .    :    ,  (        ),        ,                 (    1500-2500).           ,  ,     -   , ()      ,     ,  ,            .      10.04.17  03-01-15/21286

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        . ,     .           .          1   ?         100 000 . ,         ?    .

----------

,    ,        .         .

----------


## ElenaAlz

!  ,  )

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    ,      ,     ,

----------

> .    ,      ,     ,


   ,   ,    ,          ,       (      - ).      ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## Ludmila1231

6,  .    ,     ,        ,   ,           .   ,     ?

----------

> 6,  .    ,     ,        ,   ,           .   ,     ?


 .

----------

> ,     ?


 - -  .
 -:      __  -   :Wow: ...    - 01.07.18      .

----------


## Di777

,   ,    -    10   ...
   ()  ,     ,          .   ,    .    .  PayPal.   ,   .       1  2017?

----------


## agmotol

> 1  2017?


!

----------


## Di777

> !


...       ?     ?

----------


## agmotol

> ...       ?     ?


   ,  1       .    ..        ,      ,    .
  ,   3 000    1  + 3000     + 6 000    .
        ...

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      ,    .


..         (  ),     /  ,  -  ?

----------

> ..         (  ),     /  ,  -  ?


  -     -    .

----------


## agmotol

> ..         (  ),     /  ,  -  ?


   ,            ,     ,    .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    **     ,     ,    .


  ,   . ,  ,     ( ).      " -"- ,   .. -   .        ,        ,    54-?

----------


## agmotol

> ,   . ,  ,     ( ).      " -"- ,   .. -   .        ,        ,    54-?


 ,     ,                    ,      .    ,       -     !        ,     .
   ,   ,    -.   ,     .

----------


## Fraxine

> -     !        ,     .


      /,    - ,    -          (     40817...)

----------


## tillsammans

!      (). ,        2018?.     - . , ,          ,      ,    2018     -.    ,    01.07   .     2018     ,      ?

----------


## agmotol

-           1.05 ?     1.0       1.05        ,   ,      ,   )) 
      ,    ,   ,  .

----------


## agmotol

> /,    - ,    -          (     40817...)


  ,       ))

----------

,  Z-.       ( ?)

----------

> /,    - ,    -          (     40817...)


..    .      ,     "   "?          !  ,   ?      ,    !

----------


## agmotol

> !  ,   ?      ,    !


      /.    40817 -    .

----------

> /.    40817 -    .


.   :Smilie:    :           ,    ?    ?

----------

> ,  Z-.       ( ?)


   -   .  - ,      .
     ..        . Z- -     / .   .

----------

> -   .


.        .      ,   .      Z-,       .     ,    ,       ,     .

----------

! 
-   .         .       ,    ( . ,).  ,         (  )     .        .  -  
1)      .    -    54 -   ? 
(       )
2)        -,  -(      )?
3)       --      (  )?
4)           (  ),  -   ,    ,   ?

----------


## Sven85

, .
1  ,       -    :Big Grin: 
     :

1)      ,       .  ,    ?  ,   -,         ?

2)         bigcartel  etsy      PayPal -     54-? PayPal     .     ,          ,       .

----------

!   ,  ..   ,     (  ,  ).  ,    .
   6%.       - ( ).          / .     - .       ,  .
      ( , ),    ,        (..     ).           ( ),     .              - .    -    ?  ?
.. /    ,     . 
   . !

----------


## agmotol

> , .
> 1  ,       -   
>      :
> 
> 1)      ,       .  ,    ?  ,   -,         ?
> 
> 2)         bigcartel  etsy      PayPal -     54-? PayPal     .     ,          ,       .


 1)    ?   ,     .
 ,   ,        ,    ,      .       ,     ,     ,     .  ,     . ,   ,        ,       .
2)    ,   .      ?      .    API      API.

----------


## agmotol

> ( , ),    ,        (..     ).


      , ,    ,  ,   )) ,      ,         "".
    ,               ,      .         ,           ,     .

----------


## Sven85

> 1)    ?   ,     .


   -,   .     -.      -    .





> 2)    ,   .      ?      .    API      API.


   ,   ,       ?     .    -  ,  - (   )    /.   -   ,     ,    .

----------

13 . 
  .,     .   ,   ,      36 ?

----------


## agmotol

> 13 . 
>   .,     .   ,   ,      36 ?


,    13    ,      36.

----------


## agmotol

> -,   .     -.      -    .


,         ,  ,          , ..      .




> ?


,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Sven85*,        .  (1000  , payanyway  yandex.kassa ,), i-retail ( ), life-pay ( life-pay).   3-  API  .   .

----------

> / .     - .       ,  .
>       ( , ),    ,        (..     ).           ( ),     .              - .    -    ?  ?
> .. /    ,     . 
>    . !


    4       -    ,     ,  %      ,   .    -  !
             -   ?

----------

> ,    13    ,      36.


     ,         .
 ,    -36     .   ,    ,     ,         ,  ,  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,     13 .
        .  
,  .   ,       .      .

----------

,    ,  6%     ,         1 ,      .      /     .      .       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1 ,      .      /     .      .


,    ,       ?   54-   ...

----------


## -Afina-

> *kuznechov119m*,    ( )      - .       290-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				7.  ,  ,    ,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )  ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 .
> 			
> 		
> ...


   ,     .
   .

----------

. 
     (  .   :Frown: ).      2018?
 ()     ,      ,        ?
    ,     ?        ?

----------

> (  .  ).      2018?


     . .       ,   .
        ,       2018 .

----------


## tillsammans

01.07.2018      :
     (),    
        ;
   ,       ();
 ,    .

----------


## tillsammans

,   .     2021?


   03.07.2016 N 290- "      "  -        ()     "   ...
 7 17

  ,  ,        ,    ,      ,                  ,   2  346.26    ,    ,    ,    1  4.7    22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " (    )             (, )      1  2021 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

FAQ       .   ,

----------


## tillsammans

> FAQ       .   ,


 ,    . ))   ,       ))

----------


## y.ponomarev

*tillsammans*,   , ,        .    "", "". 
    ,         "  "   .

----------


## ASergeev

> ,    . ))   ,       ))


  y.ponomarev,          -.    ,    4.7. -54  .  ,  ,     /  . 
. 
 :  30   - 2 ,  20  - 3 ,  50  - 3 
    : 
 30 60
 20 60
 50 150
  270 .
    , , 5%,      5%.
 ,    ,      - .         
 59885 59886

----------


## Sven85

- .    ,    ,     ,    ,      .

     -?              - .        ,   ?

----------

> -?              - .        ,   ?


,  !!!
  , ,    email ,        !               . ,          (  ).
        !

----------


## agmotol

,        .      . 
          )))

----------


## Sven85

,      ,   " "    .

----------


## agmotol

, ,  API ,   ,     .   - ,   ...
 ,  .,     ,           ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

)       ...
     payPal    ?   ?

----------


## agmotol

,   -     ....      ,          .
  paypal          .      paypal,       ,   ?

----------


## IrinaShipilova

.  :
1)          ,      
2)     "  ",    .    ,       01.07.2017.           ""    
3)                    ,   .    

   .             .    ,    " ".  ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,            ,            ,             ,             ,

----------


## Fraxine

-,     ,    .
  ...   :Frown: .

----------

> .  :
> 1)          ,      
> 2)     "  ",    .    ,       01.07.2017.           ""    
> 3)                    ,   .    
> 
>    .             .    ,    " ".  ?


    .     ,      !
1)    -    .
2)    -  -  ,      !!!
3)    !!!

----------


## agmotol

> 


 ?    ?

----------


## Fraxine

*agmotol*,    ,      .   -,    20-  ,         .

----------

- ,      -    ,               -13.   .

----------


## katerina371

2 .   .   .    13 .   30.    .   ,       ,  24   ,         .        .   .     .   .        1.   ,            . 😩
      .   ,      .          


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

, !
     - 1?
   ?

----------

> , !
>      - 1?
>    ?


      ?       1?

----------

> ,     ,


    ?
          ?

----------


## Nadinak

, .  -?

----------

> ?
>           ?


  ,    .

----------

> ,    .


       ....

----------


## Nadinak

> 


   ,   ,      (     )    .

----------


## agmotol

. https://screencast.com/t/3FtbY2DK 
1)  ,   , ..   ,             
2)                    ,      ,     ,    ,        .

         ,   ,   .     ,          45    ,    . ,        ,   ,           ,       .         ,     ,       ,    ... ,         .

 -      ?

----------


## agmotol

> ?
>           ?


    ,      ,   15 ,            ,    15 ,   .
         ,          ,    .    ,      .

----------

!

----------

> . [/url] 
> 1)  , 
>          ,   ,


   !
        .       -      .

----------


## _

. 

     11  2016 . N -4-20/21345@                .                    "/". 

        . 
   -     ,       ,        .

  ?        (change.org)            .     .     .      ?

----------

,        1.05

----------


## _

> ,        1.05


,                 .          .            .                .   ?

                 .    ..    1.05.      ,          ..        .   ..       ,           ,       ,  -       ,    ,     ,     .

----------

,      (      1.1)

----------


## agmotol

> ,     .


   .     11,    1.0  1.05  ,       .   ,         ,         .

----------

> ,                 .          .            .                .   ?


, ,   -.
     .   ,       :
   21.03.2017  -7-20/229
 ,       ,          .
       ,    ,    ()       . 
        - .             ?

----------


## Alex_ts

> .


 ,   ,   ?       ?

----------

> ,   ,   ?


 ,            




> ?


        ,         ,     .

----------


## Fraxine

.      :         .  ,  ,   "  "-..     (      ).    ""        .
, , --   (    ,         :Smilie: ),          :

 :  .......()
01 (  )     111,11 ( )
  18%     11,11
:  ........

-   -      "01" (02,03  ..),        ?

----------

,       
   ,     ,

----------

,   ...

, .     ..             (, , ).      ,     ,       .    .
   1                        ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## werw33

> ?


     -

----------


## scaramouche

> ,


 .. ,        ..  :Lol: 




> ,         ,     .


   ,     .     54 ,  .        :Lol:

----------

> ?


    ,    54- ...               ,     / ?

----------

> ,    54- ...               ,     / ?


      ,           1  18 .

----------

> ,           1  18 .


  . "" -   POS-,     -   ,  ,  .     ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " -   POS-,     -   ,  ,  .     ,     .


        .

----------


## _

> ,           1  18 .


     ?      ?       54-         . 

 ""     ..        .

----------


## _

> .


 -             .

----------

> ?      ?       54-         .


   -     .     .    "    -".  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    .      .

----------


## _

> .      .


             ?    ,               .

----------

> ,        .


       .
  , ,   .
  RS   .
       , ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,      .
 ,   ,     100 .      .    .    ?

----------


## _

> ,      .
>  ,   ,     100 .      .    .    ?


   .   Qiwi      ,      ,     .       ,     ?     ,  .

----------

> .   Qiwi      ,      ,     .       ,     ?     ,  .


 ,      ,   .       ,  ,      ?       ,     .

     -  ,       -.   ,   100%    . ?

----------


## _

1.0.     ,     ,      ,        (      ,   ,  ).         4.7  54-        -7-20/229@.

             1.05.        ,       1.05.

       -  2017 .   2017        1.1,            (/).

         1.0,         (13 ).            ,           (   ).             ,   "  " ()    .


  : 

   ,    ,      ,        1.0    1.1  ?

            , :   ,     .
     .
      ,    ( )  .
 - ,      .

        /   .

----------

* ( ,  )*? 
 ,      ,     .          -  ,     -   -.
   - ,    ,    .

----------


## _

,   13    .   ,      ,        13           ,                       ,    .

 :      ,         ,   13     .     ?

   :       100 000,  13     50 000,          ,           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   13    .   ,      ,


     ?        .      ,       :Smilie:  

  ,  -36     8000,     24000,   ,  .

----------


## _

> ?        .      ,       
> 
>   ,  -36     8000,     24000,   ,  .


   .

----------


## agmotol

> ,   13    .   ,      ,        13


    ,    )),       )))  ,   ,   ))) 
 ,     , 1.05    ,       ,   ,      (,  2018    1.0 ),   ,     1.1.

----------


## ZZZhanna

..     ,    .

----------


## agmotol

> ..     ,    .


 :Smilie: ))))  
"    !!!"

----------


## agmotol

,     36  ,       1.05,   1.05          .

----------


## _

> ,     36  ,       1.05,   1.05          .


,   .           .    .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,   . 
   ,      .

----------


## agmotol

> .    .


  , ,   ,   ?)))

----------


## werw33

> ,   . 
>    ,      .


..       --         -- ..   ..  ..

----------


## KotD

,    ,    ? 
       . 

  ,     ,   ,     ,        .     .

----------


## Alex_ts

> .


   , .   .
   (   )  .     ,         ,       .

----------


## 1306

(.)    .   

     01.07.2017?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*KotD*,        .   (             ),   .

----------


## Listiki

,   )),      .       "  "
 ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   -      ,    .    -        - -    .

----------


## Nadinak

,               )    ( ) )   )      

    2-     2- .

  :

,   ,   *) ( /)*:




> .3 .16.1   07.02.1992  2300-1 "   "    (, )               ()    (, )    ,       ,         .
> 
>   ,         **          .


 ** (     103-).
   ( - ,     pdf):

    ,         "  " ().    ,     .

* ) (     )*     .

 ,         .

                 "   ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .3 .16.1   07.02.1992  2300-1 "   "    (, )     * *      ()    (, )    ,       ,         .
> 
>   ,        **           .

----------


## Alex_ts

> )


  ,   , ,       ( ),     ,   / . 
-  "    ?".       .
   -   .    .

----------

, ,  ,  :
  ,     ,   01.07.2018        (. 8 . 7   290-,    22.02.2017  03-01-15/10470).
     ,        ?  ?
 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ?


 - ?

----------


## swoods

> ...
> ...   ,       ,


Nadinak,    , ,  ,    ,      " "?
1.   -  ,        -.
2.    -       .   1-          (      ).
3.    -     .    2    .
4.   -  ,   ,   .     3    (  -)    ,       .

   -       5 ?

----------

.

----------

> - ?



       .

----------


## swoods

> .3 .16.1   07.02.1992  2300-1 "   "    (, )               ()    (, )    ,       ,         .
> 
>   ,                     .


  -  (               1992 ,     ),
   -  (    ).
     - !

   2-     " "   .     !

P.S. 2-  ...    ...  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 




> .


   -   .

----------

> -   .


!

----------

> ,               )    ( ) )   )      
> 
>     2-     2- .
> 
>   :
> 
> ,   ,   *) ( /)*:
> 
> 
> ...


, ,         .

----------


## Listiki

,   ))   -      !

----------


## Vladimir12222

/c.       .     -,        54-,      .     .                 -  ,    ,   ,  .  ,     -,  -   ,       ,    .   -  -   -   .        .  -    .

----------


## Vladimir12222

(   ,   ,  -.),      -        ,     .       .

           /c  -  .       (    )    (      ).



              /c.       .     -,        54-,      .     .                 -  ,    ,   ,  .  ,     -,  -   ,       ,    .   -  -   -   .        .  -    .

https://russianpost.timepad.ru/event/482175/.

,         -       ,     .       .

           /c  -  .       (    )    (      ).

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Vladimir12222*,           54-?           ..          .       ,    54-  . 
     .     !
    ,        ,   ,   ,     54-

----------

> 


  !
       .   ,        .      ....  .
   ,    ?
  ?

----------

> ,        ?


   ,  .

----------


## taniR

> ,  .


  ?     ,      ?     ,  ,    /.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.    .

----------


## taniR

> .    .


, .         ( 15  2016 ),        2016.  ,      ,   ,      ,   ... :Frown:   , "" .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    - ?
 .    ,          , ..   .

----------


## Viktor87

, !    ,           , , z-?

   .   ,  , ..            ,       .

!

----------


## _

-1  -9,    -4,   -6,   ..       290-        ,   .           ,    .  -    ,        .


             .        /  -  Z-,        .    ,     .         (    ),       ,     .

       -4        ,     .

----------


## Viktor87

,   . ,     ,     .

    ,  -.        .

    ,      .

  .       .   -   .

 ,   -4?

----------


## _

-4      .            .                    .

             ..       ,    Z-    .         ( )           .        . 

        ,       .        .     .

----------

> -4        ,     .


 .    .  ! 
    -   -     . ( ,   ....)
.    .      - ,    Z-!    54 .    ?   ,    ,     ,     z-.

----------


## dolores18

!
   (-).    ,  ,       .       ?   ,          ,  ,   , .   .        .  ?    ?

----------


## Viktor87

, ..   -     ?      ? -4     ?     ?       -4?   ,  =-4= ?     ?

  !

    ,     ,     ,        20 ((((

----------


## _

> , ..   -     ?      ? -4     ?     ?       -4?   ,  =-4= ?     ?


-4  -   
-4   

    -4  -4         -12       . 

  -1  -9,    -4         ,  -4      .   -4  . 

              ,      .    ,   ,                  ,       .        .

----------

.
*Viktor87*,    ?
 -  -4     .    .     .     -  -4 ,  -127/17.     .
 -  -4   .
-1... -     9.    - .     ,      -   -.   54 .    ,     - -     .   ,    .

----------


## Viktor87

6%.   !   -   .

,   ,    ,       ? ..          ,     ,      ?

 ,   !

  ,  .

      z-   - , ,  -4,      z-            .

 ,  ,   .

 !

----------

> z-   - , ,  -4,      z-            .
> 
>  ,  ,   .
> 
>  !


    ,   .
,         !           .        ,     -     .
  ,    -.
        -  ,      ,     .              .  Z- (    )      ?

----------


## Viktor87

.       .        ,    .

    -             ,      ,  ,  . ,    .

----------

,   -    ,     .       30     ?

----------

> ,   -    ,     .       30     ?


      ?  ,      .  ,          .     ,  ,    .

----------

> 30     ?


.   .        ,      .    -    .    ,    .




> ,   ,    ,       ?


100%.

----------


## agmotol

,      ,    30   .     ...

----------

> ,      ,    30   .    ...


, .     .    ,   ,    ,    ,      ,    .   -   ,        .

----------


## agmotol

,  ?      ?

----------


## Alex_ts

> z-   - , ,  -4,      z-            .
>  ,  ,   .
>  !


Z- ( ) =     ( ). Z- (  )     .
     .  -, ,          .
 ,      ,     ,    Z-.

----------


## Alex_ts

> -  ,      ,     .


         ,          (    , ,   ),    ,       (  ,   )

----------


## Viktor87

> Z- ( ) =     ( ). Z- (  )     .
>      .  -, ,          .
>  ,      ,     ,    Z-.


  . ,          ..  !

  ,      - ?  .          ?

     .    ,   .?

----------


## Alex_ts

.        
  ?  ,       ,        ,     .

----------

, ,       " ". .       ,      ,  ,        .     .

----------


## deklarant_

:



> 22.05.2003 N 54- (.  03.07.2016)
> C 4.2. .15.  ,   - ,        ,             **    ,       . 
>   ,        .


 



> " 01.07.2017         ,   .       ,  ,        .   -  5 . .   ;   1,5 . .      (. 14.5 )."


               -?
     ,   -         ?

----------


## Alex_ts

> -?
>      ,   -         ?


: ",    .    , .... ...."
  ,  .
  ,   ,     .

----------

> : ",    .    , .... ...."


        01.07.2017.      54-  . . ,  ,    ,     ,   ,   -  ?     ,     -   ,   .      ,    ? ---......
-  .       01.07.2017.    .   .   . 100% .      "     ,   ".    -  .   -  - .  .

----------


## Alex_ts

> 01.07.2017.      54-  . . ,  ,    ,     ,   ,   -  ?     ,     -   ,   .      ,    ? ---......
> -  .       01.07.2017.    .   .   . 100% .      "     ,   ".    -  .   -  - .  .


  ,       :Smilie:  ?

----------


## agmotol

> 01.07.2017.





> ,       ?


  ,     .   : "          ,    , ,      ,      "

----------


## scaramouche

.

----------


## scaramouche

> ,       ?


    .      /  ..     .
               .

PS         .         :Lol:

----------


## agmotol

> .


          .
 -     , ,           ,     ,  )))  ,       ,      ,     .       ))

----------


## scaramouche

> ))


 



> ,       ?

----------


## dolores18

> 01.07.2017.    .


..,      -  (  ),       ,     ,   ??? , - , !

----------


## scaramouche

> ..,      -  (  ),       ,     ,   ??? , - , !


 ,  .

----------


## dolores18

??       ,   ,  ?    ?

----------


## scaramouche

*dolores18*,        ?

----------


## dolores18

,          ,   .  ,    ,     :Hmm:

----------


## scaramouche

*dolores18*,    ,    ?

----------


## _

> ,          ,   .  ,    ,


       ?              ,                 .                 .
     ,                                      .

----------

,  01.07.2017      .     .     .
    ,     ,         ,   "    ".         - ,      . ,    .     ? ?       https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....ewsletter1.pdf    7  . ,        ,  ...

----------


## Viktor87

,  !       . 

   "    ,            .        ()    . 
"

 ,  -  ?

----------


## agmotol

> ,  -  ?


   ,    ...

----------


## Viktor87

> ,    ...


,  .  , -  .

----------


## agmotol

?  ()        .  .

----------


## Viktor87

> ?  ()        .  .


     .   1 .    .

   ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .
> 
>    ,     .


    .   ,   .

----------


## Nadinak

> Nadinak,    ,


,   .            :Lol: 

    ,   , ,      .

----------

> "    ,            .        ()    .


   ,    .
 - .   https://egrul.nalog.ru,      .     ,  ,         ,       ,    00,       -  .     .    .      ,     .      - 4827.

----------


## Viktor87

,    -  ,           ?

      .    .      . ,        CRM             .

      ?

----------


## Viktor87

> ,    .
>  - .   https://egrul.nalog.ru,      .     ,  ,         ,       ,    00,       -  .     .    .      ,     .      - 4827.


 ,     .       .   ,         )

----------


## dolores18

> dolores18,    ,    ?


  .    ,    ,   ,   ,  .    ,          .  ,    .    ,     ?      ,       !

----------


## dolores18

> .
>      ,                                      .


,  ,  . :Wow: 
   ,       .

----------


## dolores18

> ,  01.07.2017      .     .


         ,

----------


## Nadinak

> , ,         .


  2-  (pdf)
https://yadi.sk/i/-bNHwjw23K9um5

----------


## scaramouche

> .    ,    , *  ,   , * .    ,          .  ,    .    ,     ?      ,       !


 




> ,

----------


## scaramouche

> ,


    ?     ?

----------

> ,          ,   .  ,    ,


    -      ,     ,     .
 , ,   ,   - . 
           ..,     . 
   ,            ,       .     1.07.18.

----------

> ,    -  ,           ?
> 
>       .    .      . ,        CRM             .
> 
>       ?


, !
       ? !
        54.        ! 
       ?     :    .

----------


## Viktor87

> , !
>        ? !
>         54.        ! 
>        ?     :    .


  .        " ,   ,       ,      , -    ,      (),   ,     ,   ."

   .         .     .       .         .        .   .

   ,     ?     .    .  ,      !       ..        .

    RM          , , ,     API        . ,    ,     .

   .

     .

----------

,   ,   ,   -,                     ..   ,        8  ,  -    ?

----

   .
  - 5-6      300-800       ,  . 
 6-      ,    .

        5-6     ,    ,      ,    .

       ,    ,                    ?
  .    2000   -.    .  - . 
      2000200  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2000200  ?


.      ,      , ..   .





> ,   ,   ,   -,                     ..   ,        8  ,  -    ?


     -  ,   .

   -    ,   ,  ,  ,             .

----------

. 
 ,  .


     .

----------

> .      ,      , ..   .


    .
   .      .
   ,    ?
 .   - .

 -      ,   -   ?
    ,    ? 

 -       ?



"    .  .    "

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      .
>    ,    ?


    -   6%. ,    -      .        .

----------

> ,   , ,       ( ),     ,   / . 
> -  "    ?".       .
>    -   .    .


 ,         .
       .
          .

     .     .
   .
  ?    -..  .

 "   "      .
             .

----------

>>>      ,   / . 

          ,  .
   . .    . .

          .
   .

----------


## dolores18

> 


,    ,     .

----------


## dolores18

> -      ,     ,     .
>  , ,   ,   - . 
>            ..,     . 
>    ,            ,       .     1.07.18.


   ,  !

----------


## werw33

> .
>    .      .
>    ,    ?
>  .   - .
> 
>  -      ,   -   ?
>     ,    ? 
> 
>  -       ?
> ...


       -- ..90%     .. ...    ..

----------

> -- ..90%     .. ...    ..


 
   ,   ,     ,   
      ,    ,     .

----------


## werw33

> ,   ,     ,   
>       ,    ,     .


       --   + ..     ---     ..              ..   --    +     ---           500.. 1000 " "  .. 
      -- ...  --" ".." ", "  "

----------


## scaramouche

> ,    ,     .


       ?? 
       ,    ??

----------


## scaramouche

> .

----------


## dolores18

,   - ,    .  ,        ,  .

----------


## scaramouche

*dolores18*,       ??   ,

----------


## scaramouche

> ,   - ,    .


 -     ,     .      .

----------

,     -     ,      ,    -     ,           -?

----------

,       
    ,    .



"                 ,    - "

    ,   1     
 ,       ,   -     

----

   .
    5-10    .

 ,      (     ,   5   )
   ,  . 

          " "?
      .

----------

.
   .     .
           ?

----------

>>>>       ?   01.07.18        .

,    ,  ?
        .
       ,   , -   1  2017 ()  ?
  18-?

----------


## dolores18

,  -

----------


## scaramouche

*dolores18*,       .     .

----------

,  ,   

9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .

  ?  7    ,           .   . 

 ,      ?     .

----------

> ,  ,   
> 
> 9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .
> 
>   ?  7    ,           .   . 
> 
>  ,      ?     .


     ,          ,      7.17  7.18.  -  ,  -    ,   07.18 .    ,  ,    . 
     ?
PS.      ( )   ,    -    ,    . ,              .       .

----------


## Nadinak

> 7    ,


     ,         ,        .
 , ,        .
 ,      -  2018-     .

----------

> ,         ,        .
>  , ,        .
>  ,      -  2018-     .


,   ,    9- .

----

     ? ,  -, ?

8.    ,  ,   ,    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 .

   .          . -   ,   .      .

    " "?
      ,      -        ?

----------


## Nadinak

.
     -         (**, ,     ).

   ,   .

----------

> .
>      -         (**, ,     ).
> 
>    ,   .


,  .

,    


"                 ,    - "

  ,      ,   ,      5 ?
      ,     ,   ,      .

----------

, ! ,      .   ,       -?    ,   ,    (  .  ,  ).     ... ,      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    (  .  ,


  ,   .

----------

, ) , ,     -  ).    .

----------


## deleon

!     - ()   PayPal   ,         .         -     ?       ?   .  !

----------

> .          . -   ,   .      .
> 
>     " "?


-         .   -  .

----------


## dolores18

> *dolores18*,       .     .


 ,  .        .      ,   .

----------


## Olga___

, -,     ,         ?
 ,   ,   ?

----------


## deleon

,   PayPal:      user agreement:
https://www.paypal.com/ru/webapps/mp...reement-full#2




> 3.2  
> 
>       ,    (  )  ,   PayPal          , *       ,      *  (     )   ,              .              ,         .


   ,  ,    ,            Paypal  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ) , ,     -  ).    .


  ,          ?

----------

, ,    -   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   ?


    -       .

----------

?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?   ?


.

----------


## scaramouche

> ,  .        .      ,   .


       ,      ,

----------


## hiker

> , -,     ,         ?
>  ,   ,   ?


   - .       .

----------


## Sven85

.
   ,     ,    .   -      .
     ,        ,     -  ?

   .      ,        -,    _  ?        ?

  10   .         )        -   .

----------


## ASergeev

> -   .


    .

----------


## werw33

> - .       .

----------


## boxrin

36 ,    

,   01        ?       ?
       ,   ,    18     13  -    ,   18     36

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 *2018*-, .

----------


## boxrin

,    -    ,    -

----------


## boxrin

-     36 ?  01             ?      ?
,      (),     -       5           .           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 36 ?


   13




> 01             ?


  ,   - ,       ,    - ...
         ,      .

----------


## j7

,       ?
   ,          ?    ?

----------


## Fraxine

. -   , , ,   .     01.07.2017    ,  ,     ( ),       ?
      ,     -   ?

----------


## varip

.   29.06.,       ,    , ...  .   29.06     ,      .      (),      .

----------

,  2- ,  ,  ,         01.07.2017  (   ),              ,    ?  

   -    ?           ,    .

----------

, , ,  1 - ?   .   ,         -    ,   . ,  ,      ..         ,    .,    ,         ()    .

----------


## scaramouche

> , , ,  1 - ?   .   ,         -    ,   . ,  ,      ..         ,    .,    ,         ()    .


  ??  ,   .

----------


## scaramouche

> . -   , , ,   .     01.07.2017    ,  ,     ( ),       ?
>       ,     -   ?


    ,   -

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   -


..     , ""            ?

----------


## scaramouche

> ..     , ""            ?

----------

,       , , ,      .     .

----------


## scaramouche

> ,       , , ,      .     .

----------


## .

> ??  ,   .


   ?         ,   .              :Frown:

----------


## swoods

> , , ,  1 - ?   .   ,         -    ,   .


,  .
         (   )   ,    54-.     ,    5 .  ,     ,     - . ,         .   ,  , ,     .
   ,    , ,       , ,        ,   :
,         2016,     2018.

*       . .*

----------

> 


   ?   ,         ,    ,            .

----------

> ,         2016,     2018


   ,               . , , .

----------


## swoods

> ?


    1   ?
 .



> ,         ,    ,            .


,       ""  .
,  ,         ,      .
      54-.

----------


## swoods

> ,               . , *,* .


              .
   ,       :       ,       .

----------


## scaramouche

> ?         ,   .


..       /   .  **           ??

----------


## scaramouche

> (   )   ,    54-.     ,    5 .  ,     ,     - . ,         .   ,  , ,     .


    -    (    ).

----------


## scaramouche

> 54-.


      " "?  ??

----------


## .

> ??


         ?        ,      ?          -?       .
         .

----------


## scaramouche

*.*,      **   /     ??

----------


## scaramouche

> .

----------


## .

> .,         /     ??


   ?  ,    ?            ,        ?
        ,             ?
,      ,  .      -.        .                 .

----------


## .

> 


     - .      ,   .        .

----------

> " "?


    ( -  ) ,      ,        ,        .   ,    ,    ,   , ,      ,      .

----------


## .

> .


  !    ...

----------

> 


   ?               ?  :Smilie:

----------

> -  ??


        ()     . 

               ,          ()     ?     ,        ""?

----------


## scaramouche

> ?


.

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## scaramouche

> ()     .


        ??

----------

> /,    ??


      -?    ,  ,       ()      .

----------


## scaramouche

> - .


   -  ??     -     ..

----------


## scaramouche

> ()      .


 - ,     /. 
              :   . 
     ,      ,     .
   ,  ,

----------


## .

> -


   ,  ,     ?  .




> -  ??


         .




> /,    ??


       .    ?

----------

,        .  -   .            .

----------


## scaramouche

*.*,   ??             /   ??

----------


## scaramouche

> ,        .  -   .            .

----------


## .

> -  ??


  -     .      ? 



> - ,     /.


       .  ,   , ,    , , , ,      .       .




> 


      .    .        .     ,      .    ,           ,    -

----------

.   .       .   ,     -.
 ,        .

----------


## swoods

> 4.3.     - 
> 
> 1. -               ()       ,      (),   ,       "".


   :
** ,  *     ""*.
    ,     ,  ""  ,       ,       .

, !
 ,       .

----------

, ,   .        , ,   -    ,     .

----------

> ,  ,


 





> -

----------

> ,       .


  .        -     ().          ,        ,    ,    (    )     .              .

----------


## 404

> ,   ,        -


     ? 

 ,            ,

----------


## .

> ?


  ,     .   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

.       .   ,    2 .

----------


## scaramouche

*.*,    .        .  .

----------


## .

*scaramouche*,  ,       , ..    -,       :Wink:

----------


## scaramouche

*.*,        

            . 
       .  . 
.      .

----------


## .

*scaramouche*, ,        :Wink:      ,      ,    .

----------


## scaramouche

*.*,    ""       (      )
  .     .       .     .   .
 .

----------


## scaramouche

> ,      ,    .


      ?

----------


## .

*scaramouche*,     . ,  -    (   ).

----------


## scaramouche

> -


          . 
      ,   -      

PS          .    .   .

----------

> .


                ?




> .    .   .


 ,           :Smilie:

----------


## scaramouche

> ?


 




> ,


 ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ??


  :Smilie:

----------

1:58:40            




   ,   ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ?


   114042  20.06.17   ,

----------


## scaramouche

> :
> 
>  :
> 
>    (  ); 
>  3- (  );
>  4- (         50%    );
>     (  ); 
>  6- (  );
> ...

----------


## j7

,   ?   3-4 .  ?
     ,      ,            , ..   .    ,      1.07....

----------

1         
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/463250/

----------

,    :  ,     ,       , ...  1    03-01-15/33121  30.05.17    "       ",      ,   , ?   -     ?

----------


## scaramouche

**,

----------


## .

> ,   ?

----------

> 


 :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

> 


, ,    .   ,  ?            :yes: 

            -    :Frown:   . ,   -       :Wow:   :Abuse:  :Abuse:  :Abuse:

----------


## j7

-?
      . http://www.klerk.ru/doc/463245/
    1 .
     ,    ,       -           ?
      ?   -      - ?  ?

----------

,  

47.59.1

  ,   698-     034-214  31  -     .        ?

----------


## IrinaShipilova

> -?
>       . http://www.klerk.ru/doc/463245/
>     1 .
>      ,    ,       -           ?
>       ?   -      - ?  ?


   :
1)  01.07.2017           . 
2)          30.06.2017,          ,       .         ,    .
3)       01.07.2017,      :  ,   .          (  ) . 
4)       01.07.2017 
5)     ,   ?

----------


## IrinaShipilova

> ,  
> 
> 47.59.1
> 
>   ,   698-     034-214  31  -     .        ?


.  01.07.2018

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     01.07.18  ,    .       ,     ,      .      - .

----------

> 


 !        .        ?           ?      ?

----------


## msw

,   ,         .      .

----------

> 


       ,        



> -


       ,  5    .




> !        .        ?           ?      ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,        
> 
>        ,  5    .


          )))

----------

> 01.07.18  ,    .       ,     ,      .      - .


    ,     698-     , .   ,    .    .

----------


## .

**,        .

----------

> **,        .


 !

----------

> *.*,    .        .  .


    !       -        .

----------

.

  -6


      -,    ,     ,          .

   ,  
     .        (   ),       

      -?
   .

  ?   ?  - ? ? ?   ? 
   -   ,     - - .        ?

-  ?
              , ?        - ?

            ? - ,  " 1000   -.   -.   - -?"   ?

...         ..  :Frown:

----------

scaramouche 

   -,   " "?

----------

,        -  - ()

youtu. be /W774GyXFBnc?t=2h7m8s (     )
 2 

-       -?

    ?       ?
  - (   )

----------

1:58:05           

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W774...u.be&t=1h58m5s

----------

-   ,      ?

9.  ,  ...         22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ...    - ,       1  2018 .

  ? 

  ( )       .   .
          .       2018  ?

----------

> -   ,      ?
> 
> 9.  ,  ...         22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ...    - ,       1  2018 .
> 
>   ? 
> 
>   ( )       .   .
>           .       2018  ?



1.         

2 .   ,    ,      ,       ,       ,                 ,   ,           ,   90%

----------

2000-    .

 , , 1000     ,    -,  .
  ,    .

       .

  2000  1000 = 2 000 000   .

----------

> 2000-    .
> 
>  , , 1000     ,    -,  .
>   ,    .
> 
>        .
> 
>   2000  1000 = 2 000 000   .


 2000?    10 000 ,   30 000

----------

> 2000?    10 000 ,   30 000


 

6.        -   ()                  ()     ,       - , -
             ;    -          .
( 6     03.07.2016 N 290-)


      " ".   ,    ,  ,   .

   10 -   

2.  -         -   -
                 ,    - ,      ;    -        ,        ()      - ,      .
( 2  .    03.07.2016 N 290-)

,   ,    - . ,   .
   ,  250   500    ,  

  ,      ,       )

----------

1 ,   5  .  .
     .

 . 
"     5       .    -  .    ,    ".  ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 1 ,   5  .  .
>      .
> 
>  . 
> "     5       .    -  .    ,    ".  ?


     ,   . 
     ,       2 ,   .
   ,        .     10        ,   ,    ,   ,          ,  40       ..

----------

, -   -?

     ""?

   -?
    -         ?
 , ,

----------

> , -   -?
> 
>      ""?
> 
>    -?
>     -         ?
>  , ,


 ,

----------

, ,  - ,        fiscal . robokassa . ru
"" .  .  ,    .      . -       -.   - 5  .

  , ,   .

----------

> ,       2 ,   .


 1:     . -  ,     -,      ,       .         100 .  .

----------

> 1:     . -  ,     -,      ,       .         100 .  .


     3310   ,     ,      )


     ( );
    ;
  ;
   ;
     -        "" ;
   (      ).

----------


## werw33

> !        .        ?           ?      ?


,   .. 1   ..  :yes:       ..      ..    1 --  !!
    --    ...    --  ...
      ;-) --  ..

----------


## agmotol

> ,   . 
>      ,       2 ,   .
>    ,        .     10        ,   ,    ,   ,          ,  40       ..


11 ,    ,   .     ,   .         .    ,   .

----------

> 11 ,    ,   .     ,   .         .    ,   .


     ,   ,    ,       ,   .            :   

* 11*  .     ,        1      .         1 ?            ,      ?          1  .

----------


## agmotol

,    ,   1000  .        ,    .
11     ,     ,   1. ,      email  1 ,     .     ,      ,         ) 
     ,    11  .   ? -    ...     ))

----------

> ,    ,   1000  .        ,    .
> 11     ,     ,   1. ,      email  1 ,     .     ,      ,         ) 
>      ,    11  .   ? -    ...     ))


   ,      https://market.evotor.ru/#/store/apps           ,

----------

> ,      https://market.evotor.ru/#/store/apps           ,


https://vk.com/evotor

----------

> -   ,      ?
> 
> 9.  ,  ...         22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ...    - ,       1  2018 .
> 
>   ? 
> 
>   ( )       .   .
>           .       2018  ?



    .
    1-   
https: // youtu. be/W774GyXFBnc?t=9231 ( )

" "

----------


## Julianeo

> .
>     1-   
> https: // youtu. be/W774GyXFBnc?t=9231 ( )
> 
> " "


   )      ( 1 )          / -       1.07.2018?    ?(

----------

> )      ( 1 )          / -       1.07.2018?    ?(


   ?

----------


## Julianeo

> ?


..           (   /),   1.07.2017  ?

----------

> )      ( 1 )          / -       1.07.2018?    ?(


    .       .
-,      ?
-,    54       ,       .        .
Julianeo,      ,      !

 !
    -   .     ,        .
  -             .
      :
1.  ( -   )
2.  (        ,     ,       )
3.  (   -) ( )

:
,              (+- 5 ).

1.  , 
2. , ,  , 
3.     .  -  ,     ,       ,     .

,              ,    1-5  . (!     5 .      !)
1.  .
2.                  .
3.   2   -    .

   !    2  3,   ,   ?
       !    .    " ", ,     ,    "   ".
    -     -!
   ,    /.

----------


## Julianeo

.   "UPD:     10  2017     ,  -.   .       ,       1  2018 .   . 9 .7  290-."
    ....
..    6%

----------

> .   "UPD:     10  2017     ,  -.   .       ,       1  2018 .   . 9 .7  290-."
>     ....
> ..    6%


 https://e-kontur.ru/blog/15634             )




_ 
 !                      ,     , ..     .        ,   ,    -,   : . 5 . 1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- (.  03.07.2016) "  -        ()      "_

----------

> ?


 
https: // youtu. be/W774GyXFBnc?t=9231 ( )


         "    "      ,     -  2018?

 ,  ,
,    

      ( )    - )
        ,

----------


## Julianeo

...    ,    2018,            (  )))          (  )),         ...

----------

> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ 
>  !                      ,     , ..     .        ,   ,    -,   : . 5 . 1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- (.  03.07.2016) "  -        ()      "_


 

   ,                 -     .   ""

----------

> ,    -,   :


       ?      ?  ?     !   - ?
  : " ...     !"
       -   ,     .
  !
    ,         ?

----------

> https: // youtu. be/W774GyXFBnc?t=9231 ( )
> 
> 
>          "    "      ,     -  2018?
> 
>  ,  ,
> ,    
> 
>       ( )    - )
>         ,


   --->  ,

----------

> ...    ,    2018,            (  )))          (  )),         ...


 
 fiscal . robokassa . ru

" "   
 5

----------

> ...    ,    2018,            (  )))          (  )),         ...


      -     .
 -       ( -,    ,  ) -          . ,    !

----------

> --->  ,


,

----------

> ,


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W774...u.be&t=1h58m5s

----------

> fiscal . robokassa . ru
> 
> " "   
>  5


    - ,   !
   "  ".  ,  ,   -  ,       .    ,  .
         , ,     "  "  :Smilie:

----------

,   
     2018- ,       


 ,        

https: // youtu. be/W774GyXFBnc?t=9231 ( )

   " - "


      ,    



9.  ,  ...         22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ...    - ,       1  2018 .

    ,        2018
  ,   2018

----------

> - ,   !
>    "  ".  ,  ,   -  ,       .    ,  .
>          , ,     "  "


 
  -,   ,     ,     

,

----------

> -,   ,     ,     
> 
> ,


,  -   "" .
  , ,     -     !
      ,     .
-   .

----------

> ,  -   "" .
>   , ,     -     !
>       ,     .
> -   .


  5   ,    ,  
    ,  ...

   ?   ,  
  ,     ,

----------


## Julianeo

> -     .
>  -       ( -,    ,  ) -          . ,    !


!  ,    ))    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( 1 )


      ,   .

----------


## Julianeo

> ,   .


,   )     ...

----------

)   17m30s

----------

, , -,  .

               . 

   ,    .

  .      ,   .

    ?  - ,  -  ?
   .

----------

.             ,    .    . 
          ,       -      .                .      ,              ,          .                   . 
              ?  ,        .
        1    ,  ,     .     ,       .      . 
 ,        ,  .    )   100   1       3000000. ? .

----------


## swoods

> ? .


+1

----------

> , , -,  .
> 
>                . 
> 
>    ,    .
> 
>   .      ,   .
> 
>     ?  - ,  -  ?
>    .


1    ,      6 %  13  ,             .. 

2.  ,       ,     0

----------

> .             ,    .


  100 ,    ?

----------

,  54   ,    .            .           . ..           .  ,  ,  .  54-           . 
     .     .      .
.

----------

.             .

----------


## agmotol

> ,      https://market.evotor.ru/#/store/apps           ,


        - ,     ,      ,      ,      ,   ,     ,    -     . 
     ,   1  ,    1   ,          ,      .
-   ,   ,   ,     ... 
  !)

----------

> - ,     ,      ,      ,      ,   ,     ,    -     . 
>      ,   1  ,    1   ,          ,      .
> -   ,   ,   ,     ... 
>   !)


 -   
   -         -

----------


## agmotol

> -   
>    -         -


   , )))

----------

.    ,        1 .     .    .       .

----------


## werw33

> 1    ,      6 %  13  ,             .. 
> 
> 2.  ,       ,     0


 .1       (\....)--        --6%, 15% ..  ..      ...       .     ,    --   ..      . (  --    --  
  --

----------

> .1       (\....)--        --6%, 15% ..  ..      ...       .     ,    --   ..      . (  --    --  
>   --


      ,           ,     ..                   ,       ,              13      ,

----------


## GH2

> 2.  ,       ,     0


1)   ?    -  ... ,   .    -  -.      0?
2)        ""..  ?     ,   .           - ?,    ..(    . 6%.)
.

----------


## werw33

> ,           ,     ..                   ,       ,              13      ,


            2014... 
            .--      ,   .  .. ----..       ..   
   --         (  \--         )            ..
        ..      ... 
 -  .. ..         ...     ..
       --    --        (  )

----------

> 1)   ?    -  ... ,   .    -  -.      0?
> .

----------

> --    --        (  )

----------


## werw33

> 


     .. 
      --   ""  --     .. ,            ...           -- .,    -.. ..    --   ...

----------

> 1    ,      6 %  13  ,             .. 
> 
> 2.  ,       ,     0


 
       .
  ,      .
       .   6      ,      .

   ,  ,  .      .
           .
            .
   - .

---

  .
  .
  "    0",  ?
   ? -     ?
    .   .. , .
  , ..    ,     .

----------


## GH2

> .
>   .
>   "    0",  ?
>    ? -     ?
>     .   .. , .
>   , ..    ,     .


...-  ,    ,   ... :       ...,   -    ...

----------


## dolores18

> scaramouche,  ,       , ..    -,


+++

----------


## nitro88

,  6% ,  ,       .     -.   ,    -,    25-30?       ?   ?   ,  ,    1000  ,   2-3 .             .     ,    -  100  ,      ,  ,   .  ?

----------

> ,  6% ,  ,       .     -.   ,    -,    25-30?       ?   ?   ,  ,    1000  ,   2-3 .             .     ,    -  100  ,      ,  ,   .  ?


   1.07.18  ,    -    "   !!!"    ,       .     -   -  !
 ,   !      -         !

----------

> .
>   ,      .
>        .   6      ,      .
> 
>    ,  ,  .      .
>            .
>             .
>    - .
> 
> ...


      .    ,   ,    / 1000 ,   1000 , 

    /  ,  ,   

     1000     1000  25.06.2017
     1000    0  25.06.2017

----------

6%   1000,     +1%   1000  1010 ,        ,    3%   1030,   1030,     ,

----------

> 6%   1000,     +1%   1000  1010 ,        ,    3%   1030,   1030,     ,


 :  6%  !!!       .
  ,   ,   .
     1000,   1000,     990.   1000,   10. 
     1000,   1000,     1000,      /  1% -10 .  10 -  .   1000.
     1000,   1010,       1%,     1000.  10 -  ,  .   1000.
   , !

----------

> :  6%  !!!       .
>   ,   ,   .
>      1000,   1000,     990.   1000,   10. 
>      1000,   1000,     1000,      /  1% -10 .  10 -  .   1000.
>      1000,   1010,       1%,     1000.  10 -  ,  .   1000.
>    , !


 )

----------


## GH2

> 


  " "..   (      ,?)   ?.         .        .     ?          ...? , .

----------


## GH2

> 1000    1000  25.06.2017
>      1000    0  25.06.2017


    " "...      .         ??? ...  .

----------

.      2,7

----------


## GH2

- . ,  (,     ) ,           ,          .         2,7%?  
.

----------

,      2,7%.      .   .

----------


## GH2

> 2,7%.


      ?         ?

----------

> " "...      .         ??? ...  .


      1000 ,    1000,    ,      ,     ,    ,

----------


## nitro88

,     2 ,     1,       2,        2     1,            ,       ,    ??

----------

,  -  -  1000 .
 -      990.

 -6.

    1000,     "1000  ". 
 10  -6  ,    .

       . 

?
 . 

         1.
         .

   ***?
,       - .    -. 
      ()   ()   6 ?

----------

> .    ,   ,    / 1000 ,   1000 , 
> 
>     /  ,  ,   
> 
>      1000     1000  25.06.2017
>      1000    0  25.06.2017


    ?

   .

"
/"	    	 	,     	,     

   2 ,    1000,   0  "".
 -

----------


## werw33

> ,  -  -  1000 .
>  -      990.
> 
>  -6.
> 
>     1000,     "1000  ". 
>  10  -6  ,    .
> 
>        . 
> ...


              --        \    ..    ?? :Wink:

----------

> ?         ?


    .           2,7 .

----------

> ,  -  -  1000 .
>  -      990.
> 
>  -6.
> 
>     1000,     "1000  ". 
>  10  -6  ,    .
> 
>        . 
> ...

----------

> ?
> 
>    .
> 
> "
> /"	    	 	,     	,     
> 
>    2 ,    1000,   0  "".
>  -


   ,   ,   ,

----------


## scaramouche

> scaramouche 
> 
>    -,   " "?


      ??

----------


## .

> 


     ?  :Wink:          ,    ,             ?

----------


## j7

,              ?    2500  .   .   ?

----------


## GH2

> ?


  ,     ,     10 .....     ( --      ... :Big Grin: )  ! -    .   .    ,     -,  - ,   ( ) ...    ...,  (  ),     .  ,    . ,      ,      .... ,,,  ! :Redface:

----------

!  ,   ,     ?          ?   ?

----------


## katerina371

.               .        .

----------


## j7

.

----------

> .


    ?   ,  2009  ,         .

----------

,     ,      ,   1   ,          ,  ,      ,  ?

        (    - 15%),       ,       ,     .....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ?




>

----------

> .


,    ,          ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

!         ,       )).       .

----------

> !         ,       )).       .


         ?

----------

(  2000    )                         -     .    ,        .                          ,

----------


## scaramouche

> ?          ,    ,             ?


   ?   "   ". /

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink:         .    .




> /


   .     -                 .        -  ,  ,    .    .
     ,   -  .

----------


## scaramouche

> .     -                 .        -  ,  ,    .    .


    - 30 .        

PS          .        .        .

----------


## .

> - 30 .


 , ,   




> 


      .       .




> .


     .
    , .

----------


## scaramouche

> , .

----------


## scaramouche

> , ,


     ,   ,   .    30  (   ) +    +     36 .     -   .

----------


## scaramouche

> .       .


            300 ,     .

----------


## .

*scaramouche*,   -          .     30 .  .          . 
    -  .      .

----------


## scaramouche

> .


          ?

----------


## scaramouche

> .


   ,    .     ,      ,

----------


## werw33

> ,    .     ,      ,


 ..    1%  () ? :Wink:          ...  ,        ...

----------


## scaramouche

> 1%  () ?



    .  ,      ,    - .
   ??

----------


## scaramouche

> ...


    100  2

----------


## .

> ,    .


   .



> 100  2


  ,     :Wink:

----------


## Nina345

,    .       , ..      ,     ?

----------

,          171-? 
  66697-7        171   
:        

-      
   - Ȼ.   54-  171-. .      01.07.2018.     .    .   .    ?

----------

, 
,   

    ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

> 66697-7        171   
> :


 .   16 ,      ,    .     ,    .

----------


## werw33

> ,    .       , ..      ,     ?


,  30.06....  ?

----------


## werw33

> , 
> ,   
> 
>     ,    ,       ?


 01.07.18         ..    ..          -- http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=587795

             01.07.18

----------


## swoods

> 01.07.18         ..    ..          -- http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=587795
> 
>              01.07.18


-,     .
              .       .
-     54.    ,             2016.
      .
     54     .

----------

> .   16 ,      ,    .     ,    .


.   .         .     https://profibeer.ru/law/27427/    .     23  .   ,   ?

----------


## werw33

> -,     .
>               .       .
> -     54.    ,             2016.
>       .
>      54     .


                ?? (  .)--- ??   ..            ...          --   2016     ???
  --   --    --   ...      

      (    ...???)-- --     -..    ?
          ---

----------


## swoods

> ??


 .  .         .
    ,    .

    ,   ,    :      ?
 ,      ,  .
  ,       ,    "  ",         .

----------


## swoods

,   - ,     .
    ,        .

----------


## werw33

> .  .         .
>     ,    .
> 
>     ,   ,    :      ?
>  ,      ,  .
>   ,       ,    "  ",         .


  ..  ... --  .. --        ...                    ..           .. 
       ...   ??           ???
   ..

   ---   .. 2016             --         ????????????????

----------

.        -.      .              .      .        . 
      .

----------


## swoods

> ---   .. 2016             --         ????????????????


 ,    ,      .
,    ,  -     18 .

----------


## werw33

> ,    ,      .
> ,    ,  -     18 .


...  .              ???     ?            -- -..  ..     ??? 
  ... ::nyear:: 

           --     ---     ....     ...

          --   --     ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .              ???     ?            -- -..  ..     ???


,    -  ,      ,      "".

----------


## .

!     -   ,     .      ,       ,     (),      ( 120 ).           -.     -  01.07.17? ( ,  ).
  01.07.18?   .       ,       -.     120 - .  - ?

----------


## .

> !     -   ,     .      ,       ,     (),      ( 120 ).           -.     -  01.07.17? ( ,  ).
>   01.07.18?   .       ,       -.     120 - .  - ?


 ,    ))).

----------

> ...  .              ???     ?            -- -..  ..     ??? 
>   ...
> 
>            --     ---     ....     ...
> 
>           --   --     ..


   ,   ,   ,             .   ,   .         ,     ,         ,    .

,        .        -,     -  .

----------


## werw33

> ,   ,   ,             .   ,   .         ,     ,         ,    .
> 
> ,        .        -,     -  .


     ...      ...      --     --  --  01.07.18..

       ....  -- --..       --     --  01.07.18..         --   ..   ..

----------


## werw33

> ,   ,   ,             .   ,   .         ,     ,         ,    .
> 
> ,        .        -,     -  .


  --     ..
--   ..     -- -      01.07.18...

----------


## swoods

> --     ..
> --   ..     -- -      01.07.18...


      ,      ,  -.

----------


## werw33

> ,      ,  -.


.... .. ..        ..         "        ...."
..       01.07.17..
..... :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------

> --     ..
> --   ..     -- -      01.07.18...




    ?  ?    ,      ,   ?

 -     ,            . 
        .    -    . 
       ,  ,      . 
        ,   ,       .     //     1000 .

        ,        ,     ,      .  ,   ,        .

   ,  .   ,      01.07.18  ,     ?

----------


## 15

> ,   ,   .    30  (   ) +    +     36 .     -   .


  (   30- 21000 ) +   28000,        1   (  xcel   )+   1 3000 +  3000    +      (   3500, ..      ) +  1      1    +           (16      )+     1500  +      .    ?     36  -   -        ,     ,  
,      ?

----------


## scaramouche

> 1 3000






> (   3500, ..      )


 



> 1      1


 



> 


    .    



> 1500


 




> ,      ?

----------

,  1   . 3,0, 
  1   30?
   ,    1 .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 ,     ,  .      .
     ( ) 24000, 3000-  



> 


 2500- "  " , ..       ( ,    :Lol: ),  (   )  ,      . 
        . 
     "", ,    ,     (    ,   -,    ).

----------


## scaramouche

> "", ,    ,     (    ,   -,    ).


  ,     .      ,

----------


## scaramouche

> 1   30?

----------


## agmotol

> ,  1   . 3,0, 
>   1   30?
>    ,    1 .


          ?     ? : https://screencast.com/t/GItvnkM3

----------


## 444

,     ,     30 (     ),       1     (    30  ).  ,     ?

----------


## agmotol

> ,     ,     30 (     ),       1     (    30  ).  ,     ?


   ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## 444



----------


## agmotol

> 


  ,    3.0

----------

> 


   ,  ,       , ,      .        ?

----------


## agmotol

> ,  ,       , ,      .        ?


    )      ,       60.

----------

> ,


    --   ,  ,      -,  " " .    .      ,     .      .
  ,   ,        ,   .
      .

----------

,  -?

----------

> ,  -?


,      --,    - .

----------


## scaramouche

> ,  ,       , ,      .        ?

----------


## katerina371

> ,     ,     30 (     ),       1     (    30  ).  ,     ?


      3.0  


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## 15

> ,     ,  .

----------


## 15

> 


-    ? 
        ?       ,   ,      




> 


    ,    ,            1    .        ?    1,     .  .   1   ,   -     ,  1    2

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   ,              ,   .,   /   .     ,    .

----------


## agmotol

)       ,    )

----------


## rasmus

, !    ,   . ,   -...
        ..    ().    .
: -      ? ?      .?

----------


## scaramouche

> ,    ,            1    .        ?    1,     .  .   1   ,   -     ,  1    2


       .    .    ,    




> -    ?


fs_atol_ru

----------


## scaramouche

> ,              ,   .,   /   .    ,    .


     ,

----------


## scaramouche

> )       ,    )


    ,   .. =     .

----------


## scaramouche

> , !    ,   . ,   -...
>         ..    ().    .
> : -      ? ?      .?


   18

----------


## rasmus

!



> 18

----------


## rasmus

.  ,    . -  ,    ""         .   2 .      ,  ,   (,     ?)
:      ?              ?

----------


## Salna

*rasmus*,       -           .   -     , ,  ,              .

----------


## Salna

> ,  ,   (,     ?)


    ,         ,      ?

----------


## rasmus

> 


!     )  ,            ,   .  .
,    .

----------


## rasmus

> 


 -,   ...

----------


## Salna

*rasmus*,       ,     ,     .    , .

----------


## rasmus

> , .


  .  -  -)

----------


## 4646

.      (6%)      . .      .       ,    .        -     ,         ..       ( 01.07.2018).        ?      ,     ,      .          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .. =     .


    ?




> 


      ?  -        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . .


  .   -  .

----------


## Sharlynn

! , , -,        01.07 (         ) (     ,    ),     ? , - ?    ,      ,    ,       ?   ,    (.  -  -      -    "  ,    ".           1     (   ,   ) -  .  ,     ( ..            ),  ,   1    .
  ,     (     ,  ,    ),      1      .

----------


## rasmus

> ?


     ,          01 ,           (  ,  ).  , , ,

----------


## Sharlynn

> ,          01 ,           (  ,  ).  , , ,


   ,     ,     01.07 ? ,      1.07?

----------

.          ,   .

----------


## Sharlynn

> .          ,   .


! ).   ,

----------


## 4646

> .   -  .


        (       -),   ,                 .                (  ).      ( ,             01.07.2018.)

----------


## rasmus

> ,     ,     01.07 ?

----------


## Sharlynn

> 


 !    ,    ( ),          1 ,       - .

----------


## scaramouche

> ?


 




> ?  -        ?


  ?

----------

> )       ,    )


-    ,        ,         . 
    .
,   ,    ,       .

----------


## scaramouche

> -    ,        ,         .


 ?

----------


## scaramouche

> ,


   .   ?

----------

scaramouche 

08.05.2017


393

   ?

----------


## Dimonich8

> ! , , -,        01.07 (         ) (     ,    ),     ? , - ?    ,      ,    ,       ?   ,    (.  -  -      -    "  ,    ".           1     (   ,   ) -  .  ,     ( ..            ),  ,   1    .
>   ,     (     ,  ,    ),      1      .


      ?  3 ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  3 ?


 ,   ,   .

----------


## Alexandr Gavrilin

51  ,      :

  ,     ,             .

 :
.  72.20        
     .
   . ,     ,    .      \  . 
               .
 - . 
     .
       (       ),      . ..   .

   -? 
.  ,    .

----------


## _50

> 


 ,     



> c 1  2017             , WebMoney   .  ASSIST,    QiWi  . ** ,         " "     AdWords.


(  )  :Smilie:

----------


## agmotol

,             ?       ,

----------


## _50

> ,


       .        -               ,           :Smilie:

----------


## agmotol

,        ,      ,   ,    ,    .

----------

> 51  ,      :
> 
>   ,     ,             .
> 
>  :
> .  72.20        
>      .
>    . ,     ,    .      \  . 
>                .
> ...


   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*4646*,       .  ""     1   . 
    .     (  ),   1-3 !  .

----------


## Fraxine

.          , ..   ,   ,    -  ,  " "      "  ".       ,            COM-,  ,    (,  -  ,    )    (    :yes: )    ,   -       :Lol: .

         -,  --,     .
, , -   , ,  ,    ,   ,    ... 30  ,  -102          .

----------

> .          , ..   ,   ,    -  ,  " "      "  ".       ,            COM-,  ,    (,  -  ,    )    (   )    ,   -      .
> 
>          -,  --,     .
> , , -   , ,  ,    ,   ,    ... 30  ,  -102          .


    " "?
   .   ,          1   1     ...     .          ?
       ?    1 , -      .       ,         , -      .

----------


## agmotol

> " "?
>    .   ,          1   1     ...     .          ?
>        ?    1 , -      .       ,         , -      .


 1      -    .  ( )     ,    " ".       " ".     1,     ,       ,   .   . 
 : https://its.1c.ru/db/kkt#content:62:hdoc

----------


## Fraxine

> ( )


 -,   :Lol: 
 ,   ,   ,        ,  -    - .

----------


## Fraxine

> ( )


 -,   :Lol: 
 ,   ,   ,        ,  -    - .

----------


## sashaB

> .   -  .


   ?
     , , 6%,   ,   ,     01.07.2018   ?

----------


## .

> ,


     .



> 2.                   -           :
> ...
>      ()  , ** .


54-  2

----------


## sashaB

2   ,   ""

----------


## Nadinak

> 


   ,     ,    .

----------


## sashaB

*Nadinak*,      2   ,   ""

----------


## nitro88

.   6%,   90      17900 (wifi, gsm, ,  13 ).   .      20 ,     8 ,  8   4 .   ,

----------


## nitro88

,   1 ,   ,  , -

----------

> .   6%,   90      17900 (wifi, gsm, ,  13 ).   .      20 ,     8 ,  8   4 .   ,


     ?
   1000 ,       ?
  ?

----------


## nitro88

microusb , 1000          ,      .

----------


## Valeriya V

!

                  ,          ?

----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## alexVRN

. . +.   -   .    ,          1  2017    .              .    2018    .     ?

----------


## Fraxine

*alexVRN*,     -   ?      - .      ,      -    ,  . . ,      .
    -        (-    ),     -    .  ,       ,      ,    :Lol: 

     -    :Abuse:

----------

> . . +.   -   .    ,         1  2017    .              .    2018    .     ?


       . ?   .     ,    .          -    -       "  "     . .    .       .    ,    -   "  "   .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


  ""        ""    .  ,      



> "  "   .

----------


## alexVRN

!!!      .      1  3 .  - ?
    :     "  "?

----------

..    .           / (        ).     . 
       -?         ?

----------


## Nadinak

> .           / (        ).     . 
>        -?


    .  ,   .
       ,      .
    , ,    1.07.2017.
-  ,    ,   1.07.2018.
 -,    .
,    , -   . :Wink:

----------

> , ,    1.07.2017.


         2016 ?     2018 ?    ?    ?

----------


## ggalla

-    .    ,   (   , )- .  -  . ?

----------

> -    .    ,   (   , )- .  -  . ?


        ?

----------


## ggalla

,  -

----------

> 2016 ?     2018 ?    ?    ?


       ,   . 
Nadinak    !
   ,    (  )

----------

> ,  -


   2   ,   01.07.2018       (    )  ,       54.     .

----------


## Nadinak

> 2016 ?     2018 ?    ?    ?


, .
      -  ,   .
 , ,       /,    2016-    , ..  .        .
    ( )   ,     .     -  .

     ,     .  ,  , ,   -.

----------

> , .
>       -  ,   .
>  , ,       /,    2016-    , ..  .        .
>     ( )   ,     .     -  .
> 
>      ,     .  ,  , ,   -.


    ?

----------


## werw33

,          ,
   ,   ...

----------

> ,          ,
>    ,   ...


,     2018,        /         ?

----------


## Nadinak

.

----------

> .

----------

,     2018,    ,                )) 
 ,         ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

. , :   , ,  ,       .

,    ""      :Wow:      . -   !!!-   ,        . 
  -  -???    -  ,  ,  "" (, , -   , -,    )    ,        -   .

*, * -           , ..    ,     ,     ,    ,   .  -    ,    24-        -  ?    ?

----------

.   .          ,   ,      -   ,            ,      .  -   .

----------


## Wirta

(,    ) -      -   ,     ?     ,           .

----------

> -   ,     ?


   ,   .

----------


## agmotol

-. 
    .         .       . ,    .    "  ",   " "          .

----------


## Katerina.

> 59975 59976 59977
> 
>    ,          ,
>    ,   ...


      ,        2018 ?

    ,          -           .

----------


## werw33

> ,        2018 ?
> 
>     ,          -           .


        01.07.18    ..       --    --       ..       --

----------


## Katerina.

> 01.07.18    ..       --    --       ..       --



   ? 
 ,   ,  ,       ,      ,   .

  2018        .        .     54   2017 ,       . 

       -           ,  .   ,   .

----------

.         ,    .   2018      .    .

----------


## werw33

> ? 
>  ,   ,  ,       ,      ,   .
> 
>   2018        .        .     54   2017 ,       . 
> 
>        -           ,  .   ,   .


        -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W774GyXFBnc&feature=youtu.be&t=1h58m5s[/url][/QUOTE]
          \    --,     ..

----------


## Katerina.

> -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W774GyXFBnc&feature=youtu.be&t=1h58m5s[/url]


          \    --,     ..        [/QUOTE]

  ,          .   -  ,     .

   ,    ,        2018    .     .  54     .     -    .   . 
,   ,  54        ,       ,  ,       ,    .     , . 

    ,        2017. 
         ,      (     ),        ?            .  ? 
   ,    ,      2017 ,       .

----------


## Vladimir12222

> \    --,     ..


  ,          .   -  ,     .

   ,    ,        2018    .     .  54     .     -    .   . 
,   ,  54        ,       ,  ,       ,    .     , . 

    ,        2017. 
         ,      (     ),        ?            .  ? 
   ,    ,      2017 ,       .[/QUOTE]

http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/71541230/

----------


## Katerina.

> ,          .   -  ,     .
> 
>    ,    ,        2018    .     .  54     .     -    .   . 
> ,   ,  54        ,       ,  ,       ,    .     , . 
> 
>     ,        2017. 
>          ,      (     ),        ?            .  ? 
>    ,    ,      2017 ,       .


 http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/71541230/[/QUOTE]


     ?

----------


## Vladimir12222

-     .

----------


## Katerina.

> -     .


               .

  54      ,        01.07.2017. 
   (  ,    )   ,         01.07.2017. 

..        ,           . 
          .   -  .    -   .

----------

> .
> 
>   54      ,        01.07.2017. 
>    (  ,    )   ,         01.07.2017. 
> 
> ..        ,           . 
>           .   -  .    -   .


   ,  ,             2016,   2018

----------


## Katerina.

> ,  ,             2016,   2018


    ?

----------


## Katerina.

> ,  ,             2016,   2018


    54,     ,      ,       :  ,  .

54         .
     ,  ,      -  , ,   .
 54      .     2016     -   ,    .

  54             . 
 ,  ,        ( ,    )   2018        .
      .      (  )      ,          01.07.2017.

----------

> . , :   , ,  ,       .


   27.06.2017  -20-20/96@
https://www.nalog.ru/rn32/about_fts/docs/6819548/

 ,

----------

> 54,     ,      ,       :  ,  .
> 
> 54         .
>      ,  ,      -  , ,   .
>  54      .     2016     -   ,    .
> 
>   54             . 
>  ,  ,        ( ,    )   2018        .
>       .      (  )      ,          01.07.2017.


 

-        ,      ?
- : 
-        2016,    2018 ?
: ,       2016,   2018

----------


## Anita.L

> ,        ( ,    )   2018        .


   .....



> 290 .  7 .7.  ,  ,    ,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )  ,     22  2003   54-   -        ()       ( ,         ),  1  2018 .





> 290 .  7 .9.  ,            22  2003   54-   -        ()       ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .


 . 7  -  1  2018     ,      ,      2  346.26    .  .2  346.26   ,     ,      .
 .9   ,           ,       1  2018 .       54 .    54   ,  



> - ,    ,                 *    ()    *     ,     .


              .      ,   ..,      ,      (   / = ).   01.07.2017            ,         01.07.2018.
       .

----------


## Katerina.

> -        ,      ?
> - : 
> -        2016,    2018 ?
> : ,       2016,   2018


:

     ,    .    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   ,     (    ,      ) ,      .

 ,          .   ,   ,     .
  . 
 ,  ,      ,       54-   .   .

----------

> 01.07.2017            ,         01.07.2018.
>        .


   ,     ,         ,        ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    .

----------

> :
> 
>      ,    .    ?


     2016    ,    2018,          )
     )

----------


## Severina

(8-800..), ,   ,        ( -    ). .     ().  .   ?
 :     ,   (         , , ..,    ),    ,  ,   2018 .   2  54-.

    ,      ?   ?

----------


## Shumilov

> ,   (         , , ..,    )


   -.      ...    ,     .

----------


## Severina

> -.      ...    ,     .


    ?   -?

----------


## Shumilov

> ?   -?


 ,         -.   ,    ,  - . ,       .   ,   1     -,    -   .          .

----------

> (8-800..), ,   ,        ( -    ). .     ().  .   ?
>  :     ,   (         , , ..,    ),    ,  ,   2018 .   2  54-.
> 
>     ,      ?   ?


- 8-800-222-2222
               ,    ,      .

   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 2012 



> ,   GPRS,     ,     -     .
> 
> , 2  - -.             GPRS,   . 
> 
>  ,   GPRS,     ,     -      ,   ,         .
> 
>  27     90  .
> 
>   ,  ,       ,      .
> ...


   . 290  = 7500 )))))))

----------


## swoods

> . 2012 
> 
>    . 290  = 7500 )))))))


     100 000  (2.5  )   .

----------


## Severina

54-  2-   :
   ,  ,   ,              ,   

      ?   ?

----------

> 


 ,      ,   ,    .    -  .

----------

> ,      ,   ,    .    -  .


 ,       500    10000

----------


## kuznechov119m

,     ,          -       ,                   ,

----------

> ,     ,          -       ,                   ,

----------

.  -
:    30 000 ,  .
 -   :   10 + .() 20   (     ),      30 ;
-   :  20 +   10 ,     30 .
         30  !!!!!
          .          !!!!!!!!!!!!
   ?!?!                
       2   30 ,   60 ,    ,       30 !!!

----------


## Wirta

> -   :  10 + .() 20  (     ),     30 ;


    30 ?        10.     10   20.   2   30 ?

----------

> 30 ?        10.     10   20.   2   30 ?


   .   .    1.   10,    30,       20 -  . 
1-   ,  ...........,  , ((((

----------


## tat67xb

,    ( ),      ?

----------


## Viktor87

, !

-     ,        .    ?

     - ,       -,  ,     ,   ?

----------


## agmotol

> , !
> 
> -     ,        .    ?
> 
>      - ,       -,  ,     ,   ?


 ,    .      .

----------


## Vladimir12222

> , !
> 
> -     ,        .    ?
> 
>      - ,       -,  ,     ,   ?


   ,   ,       ,  .      ,    .      .      .       ,     .    , , ,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   54-  .  ,        . 
        .        .

----------


## agmotol

> ,   ,       ,  .      ,    .      .      .       ,     .    , , ,        .


       ,    . 
   ,       ,     ,    .

----------


## Viktor87

. ,          .    . 

    , -   .  (-),   -?        .         .

    ,   ,   .

----------


## Viktor87

,            ,     ?    -?

----------

> . ,          .    . 
> 
>     , -   .  (-),   -?        .         .
> 
>     ,   ,   .


 ,          ?

----------


## agmotol

,  ?    ,    ,     ,      ,     .       .   ,            .

----------


## Viktor87

,         ,        .      .    . ,   -   .        ,   ,        .

  ,        (-      ).      .

   .

"1.1.  ,   ,       ,      , -    ,      (),   ,     ,   ".

    ,     ,   . ,  ,       3-    . ,   .  ?

----------


## Viktor87

Agmatol,       .  .   ,    .   .     ,      .

    ?        -?    ,     ,    ?  , )))

----------

> Agmatol,       .  .   ,    .   .     ,      .
> 
>     ?        -?    ,     ,    ?  , )))


           2018 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54861816

----------


## Viktor87

,   .       ,     , ,   ?  -   . ..    . 

    ,      ,      .     ,      ,     CRM,       .

..    -     ,     ,    .         .     .       . ..     2 :     .

  ,  ,    .

----------

> ,   .       ,     , ,   ?  -   . ..    . 
> 
>     ,      ,      .     ,      ,     CRM,       .
> 
> ..    -     ,     ,    .         .     .       . ..     2 :     .
> 
>   ,  ,    .


      )
      ,      ,      .
  2018  )           ,   ,          ,     ,        2016  ,      ,     )


..    1000,  850 ,       .

    -    /     85 000 -     
     100 000 -   
,          
    ,    ,

----------


## agmotol

. ,  .    ,    . , ,    ,      .            ,   ,      ,    .        ,   ?      .
 ,     54,        ))

----------


## Viktor87

Agmotol, !  !    .    ,    ? ,   ,  ?

----------


## Viktor87

,    .        , .     .   .

----------

> ,    .        , .     .   .


      /      

     ,       ,           +

----------


## agmotol

,   ,  ,    ..
,     ,         .      ,   ,   .  ,   ,     .

----------


## Viktor87

.   ,   ,    .          ?  -    ?

----------


## Viktor87

> /      
> 
>      ,       ,           +


    (((

----------


## y.ponomarev

) 
   ,   .   54-    ,   ,   ,        .
?  ,             ,         .      .
  :
1. 
2.  -
3. 
4.        
  :
1.   ( ,  ,  54-  )
2.      (     54-)

----------

> .   .    1.   10,    30,       20 -  . 
> 1-   ,  ...........,  , ((((


        .

    ,  " "   , ,    

     - .      .   10    1000 .  -  10   30000=. ..  ,  - "   ",     ,         ,       ?

    1,     .

----------


## Nadinak

> ,            ,     ?    -?


  2-    ,      .

----------


## agmotol

> 2-    ,      .


      ,     .   DPD        ,        ,   ,         ,     .        ,        ...

----------


## Viktor87

?   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,             .       .
     .
       .        ,          . 



> ,      .         .  ,     
> 
> 
>      :
> 1.  ,          ,      ,             .
> 2.    .   ,           .  ,        ( 421  ).   ,                        .          ,       .

----------


## Viktor87

,   ,     .         ,    -  ?      :Frown:         1  ,     ,   ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ,   ,     .         ,    -  ?             1  ,     ,   ?


 *.*     ,   .
   2-      .
    ,    - .

----------


## agmotol

> ,   ,     .         ,    -  ?             1  ,     ,   ?


,     ,   .   ,       , ,   ,        ))
   ))

----------


## Viktor87

Agmotol,      !)))

----------


## agmotol

, Onlime       ,     ))

----------

> , Onlime       ,     ))


   ,         ,    !
      ,   "   ",     -    !   !!!

----------


## Tatooo

,     3  2016 . N 290- 7. .7..9. (      01.07.2018  ,  )            - ?            ( -  )   -,   ?

----------


## Tatooo

> ,     3  2016 . N 290- 7. .7..9. (      01.07.2018  ,  )            - ?            ( -  )   -,   ?


  ,              2016,     ???

----------

> ,              2016,     ???


   ,     54,    16  -           .

----------


## 15

-      ?
     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 .  ,           .

----------


## GH2

:Smilie: ...,  - , ....? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## scaramouche

* GH2*,   11

----------

> ,           .


8,9,15,16  2017     . .

----------


## .

**,     ,

----------

,   , .   6%,  .  ,      -     ,      (     )  .

  ,   -    2017     ""  (     -    ).        ( )?         .  -              (    ".     .  ()     .").

 ,           ?        -    , ,     ?

  .

----------

. ,   :

.     .  ()     .  6  2008  -  ?

     ,    .   ,   ...

  -,      ,     .              .    "  " -      ""    "  ,    "?

  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,      ,   01.07.17    ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,   01.07.17    ,    .


, ,  *01.07.2018.*

----------

> ,      ,   01.07.17    ,    .


  ,     .         . ,         . ,   ,        .

 "",      ,    .    -,        !

  , -,      ,       .   ,     -54       (  -,       ). ,   .        (       )?

----------


## kam72

> ,   -    2017     ""  (     -    ).


      ?
      54-   ,     " ",      .     ,        ,     . 9   7 290-         1.07.2018? ?

----------

> ?
>       54-   ,     " ",      .    ,      . 9   7 290-       1.07.2018? ?


=      01.03.2017 N 03-01-15/11635,  01.03.2017 N 03-01-15/11627      21.03.2017 N -3-20/1911     ,               (   ),       N 54- ( ,          03.07.2016 N 290- "      "  -        ()     "      ")    ,     01.07.2018. =

----------


## Sven85

,      ,   ?

  ,   ,      .

----------


## Anita.L

> ,      ,   ?
> 
>   ,   ,      .


       ,              -.     -  "" ,      ,   ""     ,   .. 
   " "



> . ,           ,          .      ,     - ()  .   ,  -          ,    .           ,       Robokassa  .      ,  .   ,      .                    ,       ,   .


     -   ,    /,  "  " -  ,   01.07.2017 ,      "".

----------


## Sven85

> ,              -.     -  "" ,      ,   ""     ,   .. 
>    " "
> 
>      -   ,    /,  "  " -  ,   01.07.2017 ,      "".


  ,   ,   .
    ,     .   ,  .

----------


## Anita.L

> ,   ,   .
>     ,     .   ,  .


 -,   ,  .  ,      ,          ,      .....

----------

.1  ,  ,         -    .

----------


## kam72

> -


      ?

----------


## kam72

.
       " " (24)       ,   ,      .
  .     (   )?           ,     ,   ?
      / -  .

----------


## werw33

> .
>        " " (24)       ,   ,      .
>   .     (   )?           ,     ,   ?
>       / -  .


     --    ..

----------


## Sven85

> -,   ,  .  ,      ,          ,      .....


,              , .
,   .
       .

----------


## Anita.L

> ,              , .
> ,   .
>        .


      01.07.2017,   .....
   ,     -      ..,   ,      . 
      - -      (    ), -    /  / + ,  ,   ,    ,     ,       (, )     .     (   ),   +,       ( ),  ,        , -  ,  ...  ,    -.

----------

> ?


.

----------


## Anita.L

40    -
http://online.business.ru/files/Buda...viu_chast2.pdf
    :
*:* _    -,             .    01.07  ?_
*:* _ ,     ,    ,      . ,        .   ,        ,     . 
     ,    
 ,  .       ,   .             :    ,
   , ,     .   ,    - - ,       ,      ,    ,     ._ 
*:* _         .         ?_
*:* _      ,   ,      .        ?  ,       :  ,     .  ,   ,    .       ,      ,      ,  .          ,   .       ,   - -     ,     ,     .      ,   ,  ,  ,   ,     .   ,     ,  03-01-15/7518,    :    ,  -   . :   ? ,   ,         . ,  .  , ,   ,  , ,  .      ,   ,    .     ,         POS ,       ,   ,    ?        . ,        ,     .    .  2  ,       ,        ,    ,     .       .       ,     ,      .    ._
*:* _       ,    ?_
*:* _!_

----------


## Viktor87

Anita.L    .

 2         ))))    .    , -    .         .

Anita.L     !

----------


## agmotol

> Anita.L    .
> 
>  2         ))))    .    , -    .         .
> 
> Anita.L     !


      ,    ,                ,    .  ,   ,   ,         .         ,    .           -   .

----------


## Viktor87

> ,    ,                ,    .  ,   ,   ,         .         ,    .           -   .


   .   .  ,      .           .

 ,  , .    , .  .

----------


## agmotol

> .   .  ,      .           .
> 
>  ,  , .    , .  .


 ,      5  ,   !!! ))

----------

> 40    -
> http://online.business.ru/files/Buda...viu_chast2.pdf
>     :
> *:* _    -,             .    01.07  ?_
> *:* _ ,     ,    ,      . ,        .   ,        ,     . 
>      ,    
>  ,  .       ,   .             :    ,
>    , ,     .   ,    - - ,       ,      ,    ,     ._ 
> *:* _         .         ?_
> ...


* 6%  2016      /   ,     
 2017     ?

   ,           2018 ,    54-   . ,     2016,     1.07.2018*

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54861816

----------

, , 6% , -,   -   ,       -       (     ). -  ,   ,        ,        - ,     (      Excel).  -,      -   .
  1   -    .,       (     ,     - !).
  NextPay,   .  .         ,              - .    -  ,          (.).   -       .       !


   . -   ,      )))

,  -      -54     ((     .    ,    -54,     !  :Frown:

----------


## Anita.L

> * 6%  2016      /   ,     
>  2017     ?
> 
>    ,           2018 ,    54-   . ,     2016,     1.07.2018*
> 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54861816


   ,       ,     ....
*:* _   ,     ,       ,               ,               ?     ,  290-          2018?_
*:* _ ._

----------


## y.ponomarev

,      .     54-     .
*agmotol*,     5 .    : "  2018 ".  ,      .

        -   ,  . 
 ,     54-         -.     ?          .        ))))     -  1,  2.     ?        ?   ? 
     ,    ?)))

----------


## Anita.L

> ,      .     54-


   -     :Smilie:  ,       54 .

----------


## Alex_ts

> 40    -


    22 ,  (   ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPI8...Dn8a6-T2S9hmve
 1  -  . ,    "5 "
 3-   ,              ,    1.05,     ,  ,      2    ...

----------

,   "    ",

----------


## Viktor87

> ,      5  ,   !!! ))


    .        ,     5 ,      .               .

   ,     , , ,   .    ,    ,       3-4     ,          -54      .

    5    ,    -    ,   ()  .

----------


## Shumilov

> ,   "    ",


      . ,
      .           -, ,       .                .      -  .    : " , ...    ."

----------


## Shumilov

> ,   "    ",


      . ,      .           -, ,       .                .      -  .    : " , ...    ."

----------


## Svet_007

! , ,       :   (, )       /      - (=, ).    -?     ,   ,                 " ".

----------


## Alex_ts

*Svet_007*, .    #2692,       ( 1.05  )

----------

> * 6%  2016      /   ,     
>  2017     ?
> 
>    ,           2018 ,    54-   . ,     2016,     1.07.2018*


: ,  **     2016,         ,    17  .

----------

> ! , ,       :   (, )       /      - (=, ).    -?     ,   ,                 " ".


      .       ,     ,     .      , ..   ,   -   . 
   :     -  ,      ?

----------

> 5    ,    -    ,   ()  .


   "  ", ..         ?             ,    .         ,         !

----------

> ,  -      -54     ((     .    ,    -54,     !


    -     -    ,    .            ,  .      .  ,           .

----------


## Svet_007

-  ,       ,     () -   .      ,         ,      ,      (   ).

----------

> -     ,       54 .


  -           ,      .       -   - ,    .          .   !!!

----------


## Svet_007

**,   -  .

----------

> -  ,       ,     () -   .      ,         ,      ,      (   ).


       -?    ?     ,         !       ?     -  :     ?

----------


## Svet_007

> -?    ?     ,         !       ?     -  :     ?


   ,   .

----------

> ,   .


    -   ?      ?   !      !

----------


## Svet_007

> -   ?      ?   !      !


 , ,    .   .

----------

> , ,    .   .


  ,     ,                .
   , - ,               ,      .

----------


## Svet_007

> ,     ,                .
>    , - ,               ,      .


, .

----------

> ..         (    )   -? ,    ?


     "  -".     ,   !      .

----------


## dvb

. .  ()     ,         .  1.       ? 
    ,  "      **     ()  ".
  ,  "      (, ) **     ". 
 2.   ,     ,            "       "    "        "?  .

----------


## Viktor87

> "  ", ..         ?             ,    .         ,         !


     -        .           ,    .     .       .

  ,   ...

----------


## Viktor87

> "  ", ..         ?             ,    .         ,         !


 ,  ,            ,  -      -   -   .   -  . !   .   -   , ..    . , ,       ,    ,       ,  ,    ,   .

              , ,  ..   ,      .

----------

> -        .           ,    .     .       .
> 
>   ,   ...


 ?        .

----------

> . .  ()     ,         .  1.       ? 
>     ,  "      **     ()  ".
>   ,  "      (, ) **     ". 
>  2.   ,     ,            "       "    "        "?  .


    ,   !
   ,    -   !  ,     !       ?

----------


## Viktor87

> ?        .


 .   .      ,   .   ,  ,        ,   ,   -      5 .  .

----------


## Salna

, .
,     -, , ,     ?     1,   .  -     ?

----------


## Salna

.     ,         ,   ,          ,      ?

----------


## werw33

> , .
> ,     -, , ,     ?     1,   .  -     ?


   , ..   ..   ..   --

----------


## Nadinak

> ,       (, )


.   100        (       ?).
,      . :Confused:

----------

> .   100        (       ?).
> ,      .


    -     ,    ,  ,   ,  ,  ,          ,    ,    ,   2018     ,   ,        1000 ,    ,  10 ...

        ?     ,    ,    2 , 1  , 1  ,          ?
    ,   , 1  ,         (((

----------


## Nadinak

> 2018


 ,   - "".
     -  ,       ?
     ?

----------


## skypresident

,  . .  , .  .   .   .    (..      ).    ,     2017.          -  ?     ?

----------


## skypresident

-    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  .  01.07.17  ,  -.

----------

> -  ?     ?


-     01  -.    -    .
       (    ,    ,  ) -         ,    :Smilie: .      -      ...
    -   -.      .

----------


## skypresident

!   ,     .   ,             .   ,      (   ).     ,        ,     .        300 . . ,  .

----------

,   -   ?

 (  )    , ,        .
   ,   ,    .

,      
    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (  )    , ,        .


 ,        ?





> ,   -   ?


 


 6  2008 . N 359

 ()     
  - 


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/__

----------

12.01.2017  310-16-18286

       ,        ,          -            ()    ,     ,   ,           ,     ,             ,           ,   2  14.5  .         () ,     ,     .   2  14.5       .

----------

,     -    
  .   

-   ?   100        


          ,     2018
    .        ?

----------

8.    ,  ,   ,    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2018 .

.    .


     -   - 

   ,  -    ?   ?
  "   ,      "   - .

        ,     ?
     ,    ,     ,     ?

----------


## Salna

**,          .      ,   .

----------


## agmotol

,     ?

----------

> 12.01.2017  310-16-18286
> 
>        ,        ,          -            ()    ,


  , , !!!
-         ,   .
      -   "         "?
    :
 2.        ,    ,       ()        -              .
     ,    ,     ,       .
  " "? 
       -!!!
 ,  !
     !!!       ,    -  !

----------

> ,     ?
>      ,    ,     ,     ?


       . ..       ( ) -   ,   .        ,      -   .

----------


## Irina429

!
    . 
     .
 . ,  ( )
    .   .       .       .    .
       ?
      . .

----------


## Fraxine

,      - :Abuse:    ,     .       . 
    ,        !!!      ,      .
  ,           (  -  -)   .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Irina429

!    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .       .    .
>        ?


  .        .

----------


## skypresident

.   ,   .        ,     .    ,     . ,    ,   .   ,       -         .       (      ).        -  .                .  ,     ?

----------


## Fraxine

54-              ??? , ,     :Redface:

----------


## yulasha

! , ,        -,    ?

 - 

   +

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 54-              ??? , ,


.4.  .4



> 4.          30  ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ?

----------

> ?


, ,      ?

----------

> , ,      ?


      ,          54?   ?       .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ,     -  ,     .        ,       ,       10-15 .      . ,  - ,  -       .

----------

> ,     -  ,     .        ,       ,       10-15 .      . ,  - ,  -       .


    ,  ,       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 ,    ,  .

----------


## Salna

,     ,      -.    . ,   ,   - -  , -  ,         "    ",       . 
    ?

----------


## Fraxine

*Salna*,    ? ,      ,        .

----------


## agmotol

?   ....   3 ...
    ,   )) ,    ...         .

----------

,      https://infotecs.ru/product/vipnet-csp.html

----------


## agmotol

> https://infotecs.ru/product/vipnet-csp.html


,    ,   10   ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> ?   ....   3 ...


     2009   2010 ,     .        ,    ,       - ,    .      , ..   ,    .
 -    ,       ,  .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?   ....   3 ...


   . ,  -  ,         ,    ,       .




> , ..   ,    .


,      , ..     .

----------


## werw33

> ?   ....   3 ...
>     ,   )) ,    ...         .


    -         ..

----------


## Salna

*werw33*,     -   -,  .

----------


## agmotol

> -         ..


,    ,         ?))        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?)


          .    .

----------


## p

, ,      ,            , -  ?

  ,   -, ,  ?  , --  ,    ?   ?

  " "  -  11500 "-115 - -".
"-115 -  3G  WiFi ,  "
  -   ?  ?

  Grotem / Express  ,  ,     ,  900      6000 ,  ,   6          ?

     -  30-40  .   ,    ,    -  ,   ?

----------


## agmotol

> .    .


     ,    ,   ,             .

----------

> , ,      ,            , -  ?
> 
>   ,   -, ,  ?  , --  ,    ?   ?
> 
>   " "  -  11500 "-115 - -".
> "-115 -  3G  WiFi ,  "
>   -   ?  ?
> 
>   Grotem / Express  ,  ,     ,  900      6000 ,  ,   6          ?
> ...


    2016,    2017,    2018
    40

          )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


  ,      .

----------


## agmotol

> ,      .


       )     ,     10,     .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   -, ,  ?  , --  ,*    ?*   ?


   - ,  , 3000.            . /     ,   , ,   :yes:  ,   IP-  ,   RNDIS   ,         :Lol: ,     ,       -.
,  --   "   ..."-   .
   2500,         ,   -      .
, ,       ,      ,    .    ,  -2  :Wow:

----------

> - ,  , 3000.            . /     ,   , ,   ,   IP-  ,   RNDIS   ,        ,     ,       -.
> ,  --   "   ..."-   .
>    2500,         ,   -      .
> , ,       ,      ,    .    ,  -2


     ,

----------


## p

> 2016,    2017,    2018


? :Scratch One S Head:     .
 . .




> 


 -  ?      ?




> - ,  , 3000.


      6     11,5       3   ?
   ?

 :Frown: 



> , ,      ,            , -  ?

----------


## p

> 2016,    2017,    2018


, ,           .
,    ,    :Frown:

----------


## katerina371

> )     ,     10,     .


         .    


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

> ?    .
>  . .
> 
> 
>  -  ?      ?
> 
> 
>       6     11,5       3   ?
>    ?


 
   12   36,  36   ,   2  
       18 000

3000  +   +   30 000

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


          -.




> 6     11,5       3   ?
>    ?


,  , ..           , ..     "" ,    (   )     7000   9000. ,       14.
   -   .          IT- .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


,   , ..     ,      -   " "     .

----------


## __

> , ,       ,      ,    .    ,  -2


     ,   ,  ,          .

----------


## agmotol

> .


   ,       .   ViPNet CSP .




> ,   ,  ,          .


 -  )))

----------


## p

?




> 


    ?




> 3000  +   +   30 000


 *Fraxine*   .
    .        .    ,      ,  - , .
 :Smilie: 




> ,  , ..           , ..     "" ,    (   )     7000   9000. ,       14.


, ,  ,  11,5   ...

----------


## agmotol

> ?


  ,      .  !

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   ,  ,          .





> -  )))


    "" ,       , ,     ,      ,   .   , , -    .         ,   ...




> ?


.

----------


## agmotol

> , ,  ,  11,5   ...


  20      .    ,      ...       )))    ,        ,         .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      .  !


   ,          / :Wink:  .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


-      2021   ?

----------


## p

> ,          / .


,  ,    :Smile: 
,      .

----------


## Salna

> ,      ...       )))


  185.   ,  ,        -     usb ,    .
    -     ,     .
    -      ,     .

----------


## katerina371

> ,       .   ViPNet CSP .
> 
> 
>  -  )))


     .     .       .  . 


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

> 185.   ,  ,        -     usb ,    .
>     -     ,     .
>     -      ,     .


       / ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -      ,     .


  -    , ,  ,         ,    .

----------


## Salna

> / ?


   ,           .

----------


## Salna

*Fraxine*
    -   ,  -      .

----------


## Salna

-    .   email   .

----------

> -    .   email   .


   ( , , 2-3 ,    ).

,     (   )             ()   .

----------

> -,   ,  .  ,      ,          ,      .....


       -?     .    ,     ..,    ?

----------


## Salna

> ( , , 2-3 ,    ).
> 
> ,     (   )             ()   .


        ,             .     .         ,   .

----------

> ,             .     .         ,   .


      ?    -?    , ,     /  ..? ,      ?

----------


## Salna

> ?    -?    , ,     /  ..? ,      ?


         email,      -    .     .
-       ,   -   .   email    .

----------


## Fraxine

> -   ,  -      .


        ?

----------

> ,           .


,      /   ,  ,  ,  ..

----------


## Salna

*Fraxine*, 
 ,     .

----------


## Salna

**,         .       ,     ..       .

----------


## p

,       ...
  - ,             ,       .
 ,        ?    .
   .  ,     ( ),    -777,  . 1 .     .      .
    1    -    .          ,     .     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Salna

*p*, 
     .    ,    .

----------

> ( , , 2-3 ,    ).
> 
> ,     (   )             ()   .


     ,       !

----------


## p

> *p*, 
>      .    ,    .


       - , -    .
 -,  ,    -.       ,    .

----------

> - , -    .
>  -,  ,    -.       ,    .


 ,  ,      ,    .

----------

> ,  ,      ,    .


 ,  ,     3 ,   ,   6

----------


## __

> ,  ,      ,    .


   -    ,   -   .       2018-.         .

----------


## -Afina-

, ,  .   . /   .    .      ,     ?      :       -.   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     ?


     .    ?       .
,  (  :Wink: )     . ,   -  24000, 3000-   2500  .     -  :yes:  ,     , ,  . ,   6  -   1-2    :Abuse: 
    ,         .    ,      .    ,      ,   .

----------


## p

> ,  ,      ,    .


 ,  .    ,       -      .    ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> ,  .    ,       -      .    ,  ,


   ,     ,    .     ,   .    ,   -  .         2019-2020 .  .

----------

> -      .


    .   "  ",    .

----------


## Salna

**,  ,   : "...       ,      ..."
 , ,  ,        .       .

----------


## alex1sol

> . /   .    .      ,     ?      :       -.   ?


                  ,    ,       .
            .

----------


## Salna

.      "   ,     (),   ". 
    "1", "2"?    ,   .    ,       .

----------


## alex1sol

*Salna*,         ,          .

----------


## agmotol

> .      "   ,     (),   ". 
>     "1", "2"?    ,   .    ,       .


      ,  ?)))   ?))
,    ,    ?       ?

----------


## Salna

*agmotol*,      . ,       . (  ?),   .

----------


## -Afina-

> ,  ( )     .


  -    36 .   30    -, 1,5       3     ,  -    . , ,    ,     300 /   -           .     .

----------


## -Afina-

> 


.     ?      .

----------


## -Afina-

, - .   () http://wiki.evotor.ru/home/otceety/u...ceskie-otceety

----------

!
        ()   -      .   .   ,      -  ?
 !

----------


## lalahka

.     .    ?

----------


## lalahka

.              .     ?

----------

> .     .    ?


  -  , -

----------


## 777

.     :Smilie:  -  01.07.2017,  .    -,  ?       ?

----------


## werw33

> -    36 .   30    -, 1,5       3     ,  -    . , ,    ,     300 /   -           .     .


       ...    ..???        1-,       --  --   --       300\        +     -    3000\(    ) +   +         ...

       30-40 --              ..     -    ..

----------


## werw33

--    .. --       ..)

----------

> !
>         ()   -      .   .   ,      -  ?
>  !


        -   .
    ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  01.07.2017,  .


  ?

----------


## 777

> ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  01.07.18

----------


## 777

> 01.07.18


, !

----------


## Salna

:    ,      ,   -  ?   ,     ,  -     ?

----------


## -Afina-

> ,     ,  -     ?


   .        /.



> ...    ..???


 -    .          .

----------


## Salna

*-Afina-*,     /?  ,         .

----------

> --    .. --       ..)


        ,       .     ,   .    ,   :        .

----------

> ,       .     ,   .    ,   :        .


    ? 1       1500 .         .

----------

> ? 1       1500 .         .


   ?      ?      ?
1.      - 
2.        -   
3.       /  -   
4.             ?
5.   1      ?       !    ?

----------

> ? 1       1500 .         .


  ,    ,    .

----------

> ?      ?      ?
> 1.      - 
> 2.        -   
> 3.       /  -   
> 4.             ?
> 5.   1      ?       !    ?


, !

           1  -     1   -  .
  -  . -    .

----------

> ?      ?      ?
> 1.      - 
> 2.        -   
> 3.       /  -   
> 4.             ?
> 5.   1      ?       !    ?


1. 
2.    1   (   )  1      . 
2.1          -    -      ,    .    %  .
3. .2.1
4.
5.  ,         .

----------

, !

      ?

 ( 6%)   .    .

   ?

----------

> ( 6%)   .    .


   -       .

----------

> 1. 
> 2.    1   (   )  1      . 
> 2.1          -    -      ,    .    %  .
> 3. .2.1
> 4.
> 5.  ,         .


,      ,     ,        /  ,           ?

----------


## agmotol

> 30-40 --              ..     -    ..


  .      .              ,   .




> ?      ?      ?
> 1.      - 
> 2.        -   
> 3.       /  -   
> 4.             ?
> 5.   1      ?       !    ?


2.  )) 
3.       .
4.  )) 
5. ,      ,    .

----------

> .      .              ,   .


      /  -  ,  ?

----------

> ,      ,     ,        /  ,           ?


    %   -?
 :Smilie:

----------

> 5. ,      ,    .


,   .  ,      .

----------


## Salna

,        (    )    ?   , , .  ,       ,    ?    ,  ( , ,    ).

----------

> %   -?


  :  3,5 % +   3000   ..    + 40000 +       +    +       
  +  +  + ....
    ...

----------

> :  3,5 % +   3000   ..    + 40000 +       +    +       
>   +  +  + ....
>     ...


    - ,      .         .
   ,      .
         .

----------


## agmotol

> :  3,5 % +   3000   ..    + 40000 +       +    +


1)        .         .
2)    11 26 000 + 3 000.    3 000.,       . ,     .     .    .

----------


## agmotol

> /  -  ,  ?


 ,   54          /.   ,    .   ,  ,    ,                    /.

----------

> ,     .     .    .


  ,          ,       :
   (, )               ()    (, )    ,       ,         .
   ,         54.
     ,  - .

----------

> ,   54          /.   ,    .   ,  ,    ,                    /.


,    !
 ,         .
     ,    ,    !

----------


## agmotol

> ,          ,       :
>    (, )               ()    (, )    ,       ,         .
>    ,         54.
>      ,  - .


  ?     ?

----------

> ?     ?


     ,   ,    ,  .
       . 
  ,         ?
      "".
        .

----------


## agmotol

5  .           ,          .
     ,      ,  ,   ,          .      ...

----------

> 5  .           ,          .
>      ,      ,  ,   ,          .      ...


  ,   .     - ,         -.   - !
     (   ),       ().
        .    ,    ,        .
     , ,      ,            .

----------

> 1)        .         .
> 2)    11 26 000 + 3 000.    3 000.,       . ,     .     .    .


      , ,    1 ,   , ,     3,5 %          .     (((

----------

> .


 :Rotate:

----------

> , ,    1 ,   , ,     3,5 %          .     (((


  ,   !

----------

!

                           .     ?   ?  ?

----------


## Anita.L

22.06.2017  03-01-15/39039

:      .

:




 22  2017 . N 03-01-15/39039

      ,      ,     -  (  )  .
    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54-   -        ()                        ,   ,    .
*            ()         .*


..
22.06.2017

----------

> 22.06.2017  03-01-15/39039
> 
> :      .
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ?

----------


## Anita.L

> ?


 ,     ,                  ()     /.      .          ,   ,     ....

----------

,    ,     ,          .

----------


## Salna

,     .

----------


## Alex_ts

> ,        (    )    ?   , , .  ,       ,    ?


.     ,  ,     ,       .




> ,  ( , ,    ).


      2015,    * "05.08.2015	 -4-17/13706"*
_ "   06.04.2015  82-                       08.02.1998  14-          26.12.1995  208-   ,            ,     . 
           , ,  ()   ,      ()   .
                   ."_

----------


## agmotol

> ,    ,     ,          .


      -      .    -   .

----------

.    .    66697-7 ?  . http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/%...ent&RN=66697-7
  -  .    ?
   ?              . .  01.07.2018 ,    31.03.2017.

----------


## Salna

-  .  , ,      ,   ""                .

----------

> 


! ! !

----------

> .    .    66697-7 ?  . http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/%...ent&RN=66697-7
>   -  .    ?
>    ?              . .  01.07.2018 ,    31.03.2017.


.     .   ? https://profibeer.ru/law/27898/

----------


## deleon

> *            ()         .*


,     PayPal?       ,      PayPal     .

----------


## Salna

.
     ,        ,  ,   .     .      ,  - .

----------


## agmotol

?       ? 
 ?

----------


## Salna

*agmotol*, ,        .   ,    . 
 ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## agmotol

1.         .
2.    ,      )),       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

:



> ,         54-.    : http://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=21630
> 
>    :
> 
>     :
> :
>  ,    4              7  2015 .  -815                    -.
>  ,             ,    -  ,       .
>    :
> ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

:



> ,    . 
> 
> ,         
> ‎(   -) ,           ,                      (  ),        ,                       .
> 
>      1  2015 .,    ,       2,1 . ,     
> ‎99 . .  ,        .
> 
>             1,2 .       
> ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

!  .       1  1.           -.      .
    ,

----------

!
,       .
        ()   -      .     /.   ,      -  ?
 !
  ,       ...

----------


## Nadinak

> !


, !
       ,   -  ! -    .

----------

> !
> ,       .
>         ()   -      .     /.   ,      -  ?
>  !
>   ,       ...


       ,        01.07.2018.    /.
     .

----------


## Katrin_OEI

, ,       -, +  01.05.2018  30.09.2018 .    ( ),       ?      ( ,   )

----------


## Storn

......    ,      .....

----------


## Katrin_OEI



----------


## Anita.L

> !  .       1  1.           -.      .
>     ,


     , .. ,     54   ,      07.09.2015.          ,      .....

----------


## Salna

.
      ,   .  -       ,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         ?


,    30 ,       .

----------

!       ,     , , ?          ,        01.02.2021.

----------


## Salna

*ZZZhanna*, .

----------


## .

> 01.02.2021.


 .

----------

,

----------


## Salna

.

----------


## y.ponomarev

5       ?          . 
  ,       ?

----------

,   ,   185  ,        /  ,                .

   ,    /      .
   -         ,       .

 ,     ,  30 ,  1 ,  2 .
 30  -    
  2  -     
        /     ?   2  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

1  2018       ,       .

----------

,  ,   185,        /  ,                .

   ,    /      .
   -         ,       .

 ,     ,  30 ,  1 ,  2 .
 30  -    
  2  -     
        /     ?   2  ?

----------

.   -       .          .

----------

,  ,   185,        /  ,                .

   ,    /      .
   -         ,       .

 ,     ,  30 ,  1 ,  2 .
 30  -    
  2  -     
        /     ?   2  ?

   :

----------


## Salna

**,     185 .
      () ,   ,      "".          /,  .

----------


## Salna

**,       .   185        "",       -     .

----------


## Salna

**,       -: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=584041

----------

> **,       .   185        "",       -     .


     (

----------

?

----------


## Salna

:      ,    ?           .
 ,  ,   .

----------

> :      ,    ?           .
>  ,  ,   .

----------


## Salna

**, -  .
       , ..     ,          ,     .

----------

> **, -  .
>        , ..     ,          ,     .


    3000 ,    ,      :   2838  30.07.2017  

    3000   1 ,   ,      ,      

    100   1 ,   ,

----------

> .


              ?

----------

> ?


   ,

----------


## agmotol

36 ,   (   ,   ),   13 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

-36  ,    :



> -1  2.
>       2   2 .  9 ..,    80%  .
>         .
>     .
>   12       .
>   36   .
>    ,    .


 ,    = 9000 ! ,    80%  . ..    5000 .
    - 12 ))) ,    5 ,    4   .       ,   ?    5 ! 
      12     36  ,,,

----------

15 000 ,      1 ,   3      ?

----------


## Salna

.        -      !    ,     . , ,    . -    21  "   ".
  ,       .    ?   "1 " - ?

----------


## Salna

.          - ,  , 1       20   .  ?

----------

> .          - ,  , 1       20   .  ?


   ,  ,   ,   ,

----------


## Wirta

> 1       20   .  ?


     .  ,    .        .  ,    -           ,     , ,   .          ,     ...

----------


## katerina371

.     .    


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    100% .  .
: --      - 10 000 !    .
        18500!!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : --      - 10 000 !    .
>         18500!!!


  ,   8000.        .
        .

----------


## Salna

,  ,  , ..         . 
  (), ,       (      ).
         -  , ..  .

----------

> ,   8000.        .
>         .


       10000,   5000 .     .      5000 - 2 , 6100 - 2 .
..        5000 !!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

?   .
  ,            .
        ?

----------


## 2012

!   ,     . 
1.     -.  01.07.18   .         ?
2.  ,    -      -    ?

----------

1  https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....ewsletter1.pdf    7
   , 1  2018 ,     
   ,   
  ,  :    ,
     .
 ,      
   ,    
        -
 .
      ,

. *        -
  .* 

2. ,  .

----------

.

----------

.

----------


## Salna

1  -  !    ,    .   ,       .

----------

> 1  https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....ewsletter1.pdf    7
>    , 1  2018 ,     
>    ,   
>   ,  :    ,
>      .
>  ,      
>    ,    
>         -
>  .
> ...


   ,     ,     - .

----------

> ,     ,     - .


  ?

----------

:
      (Windows, 1)
 30  ,  .
1  ,    ,        -  ?
   ?

----------

> :
>       (Windows, 1)
>  30  ,  .
> 1  ,    ,        -  ?
>    ?


1   3300,  )

----------

()        .

----------

> ()        .

----------


## agmotol

> 1   3300,  )


        .  ,                    .  1     .

----------


## werw33

> .  ,                    .  1     .


  ?      ?????    ,  -- ...

----------


## 333

[QUOTE=;54872385]1  https://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www....ewsletter1.pdf    7
   , 1  2018 ,     
   ,   
  ,  :    ,
     .

,,  ,        ""  -   ,   "",  ,-     ,       ..

----------


## Salna

> -     ,       ..


  -    .    ,      ? 
, , -      .

----------


## agmotol

> ?      ?????    ,  -- ...


 ,     ? 



> ,  -- ...


  :



> :
>       (Windows, 1)
>  30  ,  .
> 1  ,    ,        -  ?
>    ?


       ? ,  ,      -  .   ?       ... 
  ,     -     .

----------


## 333

> -    .    ,      ?


  ?   ,     2013 ,      .      ,,  ,   , 10 .. ,      ,,      .  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    .      (, , /).       .  -         ,   ,    .  ,  ,   .

----------

?    ,  30 000
     10   400  ,   6 %   24 ,    ,           , ,    .

   ,   70 %    ,             ,     .



50-60            ,     ,   100 ,

----------

> ?    ,  30 000
>      10   400  ,   6 %   24 ,    ,           , ,    .


              ?
  ,       ?
              .
    !!!

----------

> ?
>   ,       ?
>               .
>     !!!


       2000      ,

----------


## AstroWorld

> ?    ,  30 000


  ?   ?
     ?       ,    ?
  ?  ,   ?
     -       600 .
         ?
        30   ,    -,    ?     , ?
        ,    ,      .
   /         -     ,   2013.     .     ...

----------

,    .     .        -.  :  -   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*AstroWorld*,  ,     ,          .     .     ?       .       !   -,    ?
      .      ,     .
,     )

----------

> ?   ?
>      ?       ,    ?
>   ?  ,   ?
>      -       600 .
>          ?
>         30   ,    -,    ?     , ?
>         ,    ,      .
>    /         -     ,   2013.     .     ...


  ,    30000 ,  115 - 185 
   ,    ,   1998

----------


## Varvara22

!     ,              01.07.2018.       ,   ,                 .   ,     ,     .
1.        ?
2.      ,     ?

----------

,     -        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?
       01.04.17

----------

> 1.        ?


  278-  29.07.2017    .   ,              01.07.2018 ,     .      (       -    )   "  "   . ,  ,  .          ,     . ,       01.07.2018 ,   ,   ,       ,     ( ..  )   01.07.2018 .
   ,      ,   .

----------


## Varvara22

,    278-  29.07.2017    ,      . ..     ,    ,      01.07.2018.?

----------


## Varvara22



----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    ?
    ?

----------


## Varvara22

,      ,     .

----------

> ,    278-  29.07.2017    ,      . ..     ,    ,      01.07.2018.?


  ,    -  !      ,      .

----------


## .

> ,     .


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Varvara22

,       .       ,      ,  ,    ,        01.07.2018.     ,   ,    ,     ,  ... 
 .....     ,  ,  .



         -             .


                        -  (     ) .  ,        -   ,                .

    -     -        01.07.2018 .,    .

     29.07.2017  278-.

----------


## Varvara22

.         ,         ,

----------

> ... ,         ,


    . https://www.nalog.ru/rn33/news/activities_fts/6954258/ 
Varvara22
, -  .

----------


## Varvara22

.! ..   ,        01.07.2018      ?   ,   ,   .

----------


## .

*Varvara22*,        ,

----------


## SEO_Mike

,       (    ,     ),            .         ,           ,                .

----------

> ,       (    ,     ),            .         ,           ,                .


       ,   ..   ,       ,       5

----------

> 


   !       ,     .

----------


## SEO_Mike

> ,   ..   ,       ,       5


, ,          ,      ,         /.              ,       .

----------


## SEO_Mike

> !       ,     .


,    .            ,      ,     .

----------


## WIDEART

-  ,      .
    11.             ,  

.
     ,       .
       ,      (   ).

----------

> ,    .            ,      ,     .


   ,   42000  ,   3.5 ,

----------


## agmotol

> -  ,      .
>     11.             ,  
> 
> .
>      ,       .
>        ,      (   ).

----------


## WIDEART

.

----------

> .

----------


## Varvara22

..   ,      ,  .

----------


## WIDEART

> 


    ?  .
    :
1   (  () :*)       .
2   (   :*)     .
3  ( )      ()   ( ,  ).

    :
1        .
2   ( )               .

        :   ?

----------

> , ,          ,      ,         /.              ,       .


  ,      "- - "?
       ,    -   ,     ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,   42000  ,   3.5 ,


  .     -      -   ?
 ,    -  ?      .

----------

> .     -      -   ?
>  ,    -  ?      .


      ,     ,      ,

----------

> ,      "- - "?
>        ,    -   ,     ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   .       .       ,     ,       .
     .      .
 ,    ,          !  ,  ,     .    .

----------


## Sven85

> -    .    ,      ? 
> , , -      .


    ,        .
 , , -    ( 200  ),       ,    -.
      3       .
         , ,  -,  ,   ,        ,    .  ,  ,       ..,         -.

           ,   .

----------


## SEO_Mike

> ,      "- - "?
>        ,    -   ,     ,


  ,          ,         .

----------

> ,          ,         .


     .   ,    ,      .
      % ,  .     .      .
     -    !

----------

> 


  ,      ,           .
 ,    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

Invoicebox?
,      cleverpayments?

----------

,    ,     ,           100

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   ..

----------

, .  ,    .
,  "",   "",  .
 " " , , ,  -      .
   ?   ?

----------


## 15

> ,        .
>  , , -    ( 200  ),       ,    -.
>       3       .
>          , ,  -,  ,   ,        ,    .  ,  ,       ..,         -.
> 
>            ,   .


    -     ,      -  ,  ,  - ,     ,               ,    ,   ,   ,  ,      ,       ,     ,     1   ,    1      ,  -     ,     ,  ,   1  ,         ,     ,         .   -.

----------

> -     ,      -  ,  ,  - ,     ,               ,    ,   ,   ,  ,      ,       ,     ,     1   ,    1      ,  -     ,     ,  ,   1  ,         ,     ,         .   -.


   ?

----------


## 15

> ?


 30 + 1C

----------

.      () ,        120 000,00 ,   ,            .       .            .

----------


## SEO_Mike

> .   ,    ,      .
>       % ,  .     .      .
>      -    !


 ,      ,        ,  - 54 best2pay ru

----------

> ,      ,        ,  - 54 best2pay ru


2

----------


## .

**,      -     ,     .       ,      .

----------


## SEO_Mike

> 2


  )           ?    ,         -  .    5  ,    best2pay     ,             ,              ,    ,       %  .

                  .

----------


## 15

,   - 2  ,   -    .
   ?
 1  3000 , 
2  2000 , 
3  - 0  ???
  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - 2  ,


   ,      .    ,       ,      , ,     ,     .
     3-  1 , .

----------


## agmotol

?    ,  - .

----------


## .

> , ,     ,     .


,   ?       ))

----------


## .

> , ,     ,     .


,   ?       ))

----------


## Salna

*   15*,  , .
     -  ,     ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ?       ))


, , ,  ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ?
> 1  3000 , 
> 2  2000 , 
> 3  - 0  ???
>   ?


             .        , , .
1  300,00
2  350,00
3  250
 250
 - .

----------


## Fraxine

.

----------


## elvirashubina

.   .    -.     .             ? .

----------

-   fiscal . robokassa . ru ( )     ?

" 

Robo       ,   ,             ;"



      ?
  3-5       ?
    ,        "" ( ),  ,   -          ?

---------------------



      -6? 

    .
       ""           .        .

 ,               ""    (   ).     .
             ""?        .

             ?
    ?       ?

----------


## ˸_

-     ?     ,    2 :   ,      ,              .    ?

----------


## zven

.    ""



> :    . 
> 
> 
>             (..        ),   .


  ?

----------


## werw33

> -     ?     ,    2 :   ,      ,              .    ?


      2020     ..(  )

----------


## ˸_

,     ,    2021.      ,            " ,   ",      2 :   .     54-,      .

----------

> ?


            .

----------

> .


    ,                 54.
  ,     .            !
        54.    -   ,    .

----------

?

----------

> ?


     54,          ,       .           .

----------


## AstroWorld

> 54,          ,       .           .


     . (https://www.invoicebox.ru/ru/about/n...ine-kassa.html) -   ,           ? (     )

----------


## 15

> -     ?     ,    2 :   ,      ,              .    ?


   .      005    005 ,      005.     ,     .    ??.     -   ,    -      .         ,

----------

> .      005    005 ,      005.


    .          .        ,        .
   ,   ,       -      ! 
   ,    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.      ,              .      ,         20 000 .
       ,   ,        .     .      .
 :



> , :         ;        . 
> 
> :           ,      .         .  ,              .

----------


## 2012

.   :
1.   .    .     ?   01.07.2018 ?   ,    ?
2.   .    , .     ?   01.07.2018 ?   ,    ?

----------


## AstroWorld

> .      ,              .      ,         20 000 .
>        ,   ,        .     .      .
>  :


   ?        ?
   ,  ,     ...         ,      ...

----------

,   ,        .
 ,            ,       .
        54.
  ,    ,   -,    .

----------


## .

,    ,       1 ,     :Wink:

----------


## y.ponomarev

*AstroWorld*,     ,         ,     .
         1,5 )))))

----------


## .

> 1.   .    .     ?   01.07.2018 ?   ,    ?
> 2.   .    , .     ?   01.07.2018 ?   ,    ?


       1  2018       .  ,  ,

----------

278- .  ,    .    :                 ?
 -     -     .   .

----------


## 2012

> 1  2018       .  ,  ,


.     ,   ,       - . , ?
  .        .    ?

----------


## Salna

> 1,5 )))))


   ? ))

----------


## Salna

( ):    1 ,    12.5 .   3  -   ,     ,   .
    -  1 .

----------


## .

> .    ?


  ,  .   -  ?

----------


## 2012

> ,  .   -  ?


,  .       . .        )))
,     ,   )))

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Salna*, 24  (,  ,    ).      .       ,    ,         .

----------


## Salna

*y.ponomarev*,   , ,       - 10  18%? 
  ,  ,   .
       ,     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     .          .

----------


## dimsoft

,  , 
    ,    ,   ,   ( )  
 1.07.2018     
,   1.02.2021  online ,      -    
1)    
2)       -         ?

   115,   :   60         ?

----------


## Salna

> 60         ?


   -       ,   .           .

----------


## dimsoft

> -       ,   .           .


   2018   -   ,      =0 + =18,5 -

----------


## Salna

*dimsoft*,       ?

----------


## dimsoft

> *dimsoft*,       ?


:         ,       50

----------


## .

> 1)


 290-,  .

----------


## dimsoft

> 290-,  .


    "" ?

----------


## msw

*dimsoft*,      ,      ?

----------


## dimsoft

> *dimsoft*,      ,      ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## msw

*dimsoft*, .     . 
     .

----------

.        ,              .    ,  .

  .

          ,              . 

       .         ,          .

     ,     ,     .   .  ,     ,    .

   ,                 ?     ?   ,     -,  . .   , --      . 

  ?  ,         ,      ""   ?     .   .

----------


## agmotol

,        ?    ....    .

----------

> -       ,   .           .


   60.      .          .

----------


## agmotol

> -       ,   .           .


  ?    - ?     . ,        ,     ,      ,     -   .

----------


## goti

!    (, , -). ,   
1.     -       -?
2.       ,   ,     ?
3.      / ,      (     )?

----------


## Salna

*agmotol*,    .      ?

----------


## Salna

,    ()    ,    , .. ingenico.   - .

    - . ,  115,  185.  ,        ,     ,    : 
***  *** ** ** ** ** *00* ** **
,     ,   .       .
, ,     ,    ,   .

  ,   ,         ,    -   .

----------


## Salna

> 60.      .          .


   ,      ? ..         ?

----------

> ,        ?    ....    .


   .         .

----------


## 61469

14.08.17,   -   .   21.08.17.        ...

----------

. 
    , ,   .    ,     (    ),       .      -?  ?  -   -?
 .

----------


## werw33

> ,   ,        .
>  ,            ,       .
>         54.
>   ,    ,   -,    .


    54-...
         ..  ..      --            ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   .

----------


## Wirta

-   -   

 1  2017        - .         ,     .            .         .  ,      .     ,           .          .

----------

!       , ,   .           54 .  21.08      96 .       .     6:25 ,     18-00 ))))

----------

> !       , ,   .           54 .  21.08      96 .       .     6:25 ,     18-00 ))))


    ,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


  .      6 : 25  96    127 .       )

----------

> 


        -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      -  .

----------


## looking

18/118,    ?     ?         18,  18/118.   ,  5- .     ,   .         18/118.     ?   -    -  18%,     18/118.
     -   ,      ,        ,    18%.       ?          18/118?

----------

****

6.       ,        ?       

         ,             01.02.2021 .

13.     -   7  9   290   03.07.2016     -   01  2018 ?    ,     .

   ,     .              (,  ,      -   ),   01.07.2018   . 

19.     -     .?

. (.)          ,    ,   .         01.07.2017,              01.07.2018.

20.     -     .    ?

, .    103-       ,   . (. 1, .2): 

       ,      : <>

4)    ;

5)          .

 ,      ,        -. 

21.               1   .     ?

      .

33.     -,      ,    -  ?           ?       

       CMS        .        ,       ().     CMS,   .

----------


## MariaVU

!     .     .  1,    .  ,    .    .     . ..   ,      ,           .     ,   ?    ,          - ((( ,   ,  .

----------

> ,   ?


  .    .       .      -   "  "   .     .   ,          .     , .         1 -      -     ,   .

----------


## Salna

**,  ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> **,  ,       ?


   -    , ..           ,       ,      -  QR-.
    (),      ,         . 
_ ,  ,    ,     ,   2  346.26  ,       ()               () ,        (, )  ,    ( .  08.03.2015),  1  2018 ._

----------


## Fraxine

> -


      ,            , .. ,        ,  .
,      :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,


       ,       .

----------


## Salna

, -    ?    ,         nalog.ru,     ?

----------

> )           ?    ,         -  .    5  ,    best2pay     ,             ,              ,    ,       %  .
> 
>                   .


  -,   .

   ,        : "    ,   "?         ?         . -      ""   ((((       (((       .

----------

> ,    ,       1 ,


  )           ?    ,         -  .    5  ,    best2pay     ,             ,              ,    ,       %  .

                  .

 !         .

----------

. -    ?

----------


## XuTPOYMHuK

,    ,      ,       ,    15 .+3%,    .    ,     ,        ,         .
          54-.
    -       .        ,   ....       =(

----------

.    ,      ,    1-   2- ? .

----------


## agmotol

1-       ?
2-          ,   .

----------

> .    ,      ,    1-   2- ? .


 ,  ,     2018      ,

----------


## Salna

?     ?
   , ..        ,   .  ?

----------

> ?     ?
>    , ..        ,   .  ?


          ,  ,           ,       2018

----------


## agmotol

> ,  ,           ,       2018


   .    ,    ,       ,   ,      .    ,   . 
    ,   ,   ,        408    ...    .     DPD ?      , DPD            ,            ""  . DPD            ,   . DPD   ,              ,     .

----------

,             ,  ,

----------


## agmotol

, ,       ,       .
 ,    ,                   .
    ,         ,       2018                 .

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

 .     ,     .           .
   .

      1  ?
,  ,    500 ,  ,   .   ?

   ,     ?             ?

----------

> 1  ?


       -  .    -       (-     )
-        .           .

----------


## Salna

*Enic*,           ,        .        ,     .

----------


## Enic

> Enic,           ,        .        ,     .


  :Smilie: 
 ,     ,    ,          ? 



> -  .    -       (-     )


   1        .
   .   .      .    ,      1   ?

----------

> ,    ,      ,       ,    15 .+3%,    .    ,     ,        ,         .
>           54-.
>     -       .        ,   ....       =(


  ?

----------


## Salna

*Enic*,  ,    ,  ,  ,     ,       ,   1,        .

----------


## Enic

> Enic,  ,    ,  ,  ,     ,       ,   1,        .


,  :Smilie: 
    ,     .

   . .
  ,  z-         z-   .

----------

-   ,            (      ).
      ( -   -   ?)??????
 ,          )))       ?

 .     , ,       z- +       ?
     ?

----------

> ( -   -   ?)


     ,     .   -  .     -        .

    .    . Z-  ,         .    -       24 .       .

 ,          ,             -    (, )         .




> ?


.

----------


## Enic

> ?
> .


    .
    .

       ?       ?

----------


## .

> .

----------


## Enic

> 



. ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> ?       ?


           ?

----------

> ?


  !    ,       ,  .    .  ,    .     .      ,      .       .         :    ,       .    ,       .    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

https://pikabu.ru/story/chek_iz_maga...itsyi__5314115
      )

----------

-  (   )           -    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,

----------


## doggy

.
 ,    -  1  2018 .  ,    .         ,     .
     .
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  1  2018 .  ,    .


            ,      01.07.18   .   - ,     .

----------

-   ,      ...  "   "  01.07.18?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,   1  2018,    .      ,

----------


## .

> ...  "   "  01.07.18?

----------


## .

, !         ( )   -?   ,      .     ,        ,           ...

----------


## 177

, ,

    ,

    -?

----------


## MariaVU

,  01.07.2018 .

----------


## werw33

> , !         ( )   -?   ,      .     ,        ,           ...


   .. :yes:             ..
   ""   ..       ..

----------

,          (   )  ..    ?
  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (   )


      ,   ,   .      () ,   ,  .

----------


## madjull

! , ,     :
    17.08     - .
   01.07  17.08   3   -   .         (/)    .
   17.08        .
     :     17.08!!!
   23     - 278!!
      ?

----------

> ?


  -  ,      .

----------


## madjull

> -


  ?    ?    ?

----------


## agmotol

> ?    ?    ?


     ?     ,     .

----------

> ?    ?    ?


 
 30

----------


## cleose

> ..            ..
>    ""   ..       ..


,   ,     ( ),    ?        ?

----------

> ,   ,     ( ),    ?        ?


   .      .        -.     ( )   (-).

----------


## cleose

> .      .        -.     ( )   (-).


,        ,   ,       ,   .....

----------

platformaofd . ,          ?  .

----------

6%   : , , , , , ,    ,  ... 
  ,      .    ,     .
,               . 
,  500 ,    200.    700.
,  .

      ?

----------

> 6%   : , , , , , ,    ,  ... 
>   ,      .    ,     .
> ,               . 
> ,  500 ,    200.    700.
> ,  .
> 
>       ?


     ?

----------

> ?





> ?


 01.07.2018

----------

> platformaofd . ,          ?  .


???
  . .

----------



----------


## Yt gjybvf.

, .  , ..    -        .   .))
     . - . 
 platformaofd. .
      ,   ?     .         ...?
  -...
    .       .   07.08 ( )  ...   10.08,    . ?    ""? ())))       ?
    ?
!

----------

*Yt gjybvf.*,      -  - 3         .
       ( - )   xlsx.       () -        ,    . 
  -    : - /      . ,      /. :yes:

----------

> !


 https://vk.com/evotor
https://vk.com/topic-119302043_36223388

----------

.          /   ?
..   (  ,  ,   )  ,  01.09,   /    02.09    ...           /?

  .  6%       ?  ,  "       ."     ...    ?     ?  ,     ?       ,       ,    ...).  ?)
         ...      ?

----------


## MariaVU

> ...      ?


           /    .      .

----------

> ,  01.09,   /    02.09    ...           /?


   (,   )     **:       -   ,       .*     (  )   .*
    (             )      .            (     ),   () -      (    -   ).                 (   )     -       (     )



> 6%       ?


  :     .. /     ...        -    ,   .



> ...      ?


 :     (,   ),    - ( ).            ( ).



> ,     ?


     ? 
    -          .   / -  ,   / /  / ,  .

----------

> :     .. /     ...        -    ,   .


    ,            ... ..  ,   .  .     " "  " "     ?  /,    ..,    ...  )))   ,    " "  " " ?
    6%    ?   ?

----------


## MariaVU

> 6%    ?   ?


,  .

----------

> ,


   :         .  -            ,  .        -     ... :Biggrin: . ,       -    ,   ...
  -   :     ... :Pardon:

----------


## .

> ,            .


 ,     .  ,  .

----------

> () -      (    -   ).


   ,    .
  02.09.17 -   / 10 000 ()         01.09.17-01.09.17 - 10 000,  .. 50.
..     02.09.17,    ,   01.09...      .    ,      .      - 01.09  02.09??

----------


## MariaVU

,   .

----------


## valeriyderyabin

,             54-?         . ,      (,  .),        .     .     .       .

   . ,      .

----------

,                      .

  Ȼ     ,    ,       ,   .            .

   ,           ,   ,    .  ,     1  -  ?   ,     , -   .              . 

 Ȼ     ,                .   ,          ,      (     ),         .

  Ȼ      ,    .    , ,      .    Ȼ    .

----------


## valeriyderyabin

> Ȼ     ,                .


  ,   -  .     ,     ?     .,            .        .      1         .   ...?      ,  ,        .     ,     ,        .    -         .     -, ,         .

----------

6 %

  2018      

   ,     
,    ,      ,          2018 ?        ?

----------


## agmotol

> 6 %
> 
>   2018      
> 
>    ,     
> ,    ,      ,          2018 ?        ?


  2018        ?))

----------


## valeriyderyabin

,    2018 .    ,       54-,  ,         .

----------


## dimko2912

,   .

----------

> *Yt gjybvf.*,      -  - 3         .
>        ( - )   xlsx.       () -        ,    . 
>   -    : - /      . ,      /.


,  -, !!!
     -   15.08-26.09 -   "  " (   )))     -   .     ?     ?

         .    ?  ? .  15.08   ""   ...
  -   ,     (  ).     ,     ?

----------

> ,    2018 .    ,       54-,  ,         .


,       .      .
    -,   .    .        .            .

----------

, :  - 6%   ,    ,   .    ?  .     - .

----------


## .

**,   ?  ?

----------

2   ,  .

----------

, .    ,   .  : -  6%(    ,  ) -   ,       01.07.2018.     (   )  18%     20  .  .   .  , .

----------

,     ,     ,       1  2018 ?

----------


## valeriyderyabin

> ,     ,     ,       1  2018 ?


 ,    ,      .             .
  ,             .

----------

,       01.07.2017  -,      ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,     ,       1  2018 ?


  -?

----------


## .

> ,       01.07.2017  -,      ?


.

----------


## valeriyderyabin

10 :

*N 03-01-15/51290*
_          ()         .
_

*N 03-01-15/51285*
_          ()         .
_

     ,           .          !

----------


## .

*valeriyderyabin*,      .  1  2018 .        . 
   ,    ""

----------

> ,  -, !!!
>      -   15.08-26.09 -   "  " (   )))     -   .     ?     ?
> 
>          .    ?  ? .  15.08   ""   ...
>   -   ,     (  ).     ,     ?


     ?(

----------

> .


,      .

----------

> ?(


https://vk.com/evotor

----------


## arin2017

!
   ,   :Smilie: .   . ,  19,    ,   : , ,  (  ),  , !  !  ,        -    . , , !        ?         !!! :Frown:        ?   .

----------

> !
>    ,  .   . ,  19,    ,   : , ,  (  ),  , !  !  ,        -    . , , !        ?         !!!       ?   .


6%

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     01.07.18   .      -  -      (   ),  ,  .

----------


## dreymedv

.
  ()      01.07.18?   .  ,  ,     ,      .   ,   .

----------

> .
>   ()      01.07.18?   .  ,  ,     ,      .   ,   .


       ,      :Smilie: 
    -   -.

----------

!

         ,                 2018 .      ,      .      ,   ,   -  . ,   ,   .   ,    ""  "".  :         ?

----------


## sashaB

,    ?      .

----------

> !
> 
>          ,                 2018 .      ,      .      ,   ,   -  . ,   ,   .   ,    ""  "".  :         ?


       (  )  .
 ,     -,   ?
  /     .
    ,   01.07.18  -  .

----------


## .

> ".  :         ?


 1  2018    .

----------


## sashaB

01.07.2018  -    ?

----------


## .

,  ,    .  ,    1  2018 .

----------

-18%  . .    ,  6%. 
19  2017 08:35
*
  ,  ,              ,   1  2017 .       ,              .
      . 148     ,        ,  1  2017 .          ,      .
*      Booking.com, -    ,      8 .       ,    . 
  ,    ,   .

----------


## .

> 8 .


   .      ,     .               ,      .
     ,   ,   .        ,      ,   .
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/465182/

----------

,    .   .

----------


## laralara

, ,              ?( .7 7 290 )

----------


## .



----------


## laralara

, .    .        (        )  ,        .   , 54.            1.07.17..

----------


## .

*laralara*,  .

----------


## laralara

.

----------


## Olga___

!  ,      - ?     ?

  180.   2  -         ,     8    ,   (   ),        (    ). 
  -      ,    ?

----------


## agmotol

> !  ,      - ?     ?
> 
>   180.   2  -         ,     8    ,   (   ),        (    ). 
>   -      ,    ?


      ,  1      -    0? ,       ,     ,     ,        .

----------


## Olga___

> ,  1      -    0? ,       ,     ,     ,        .


      ,    1 . 

 8      (   ,   8     ,   -  ,      ),         ,  8   .

     (  ) - ,    . 

   .      .

----------


## agmotol

,   ,   ...

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

   .
 .     .        1000 .     ,     .

   .     .        1000 .     ,  1000          ,  .

         2000 . 1000    1000  .

  .        .
 ,     .
 2000 .  1000 ( )  1000   .  2000.
            1000 ,   2000 .  1000      .   .
 ?        .
    .      ?

    ,   .

----------


## Enic

!!!
   . .      .   ,    .

    1.0  
1) .    ,     ,       .
2)   .     1.0 ,    ,     .  .        .     ,     ,     ?

3)    1.0   1.1     ?

----------


## p

,   ,     ,   .  -      .
  ,  ?          01.07.2018 .  ,   ?
-  ?  -       :Redface:

----------

> ,   ,     ,   .  -      .
>   ,  ?          01.07.2018 .  ,   ?
> -  ?  -


 !
 :Smilie:

----------

.    .
  .    .    .       :



 07.06.2017  173-
" 
  ,    ,       -  
 ,                "
     ,     .      ,  ,  ,       01.07.2017.      ,     ,    .
 ?  ? ,  ,        ,          ?

----------

, ,  , 01.07.2018 .   .

----------


## .

1  2018      ,       .

----------

> 1  2018      ,       .


 ,   ,      ?
 -    -1,      ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,      ?


.            . .. ,

----------

!

----------

> .
>  .     .        1000 .     ,     .
> 
>    .     .        1000 .     ,  1000          ,  .
> 
>          2000 . 1000    1000  .
> 
>   .        .
>  ,     .
> ...


 




> , ,  (         ), , ,  ,        ,      ,


   , ,   -1000. .

----------


## Olga___

> ,  1      -    0? ,       ,     ,     ,        .


 -,        :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: .      ,     . 
-  0 (  ). 
    ?

----------

> -,       .      ,     . 
> -  0 (  ). 
>     ?


!      ,          ,      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## agmotol

> -  0 (  ). 
>     ?


    " ",    .

----------


## Olga___

> !      ,          ,      ,


    (    ,      .)
    .                .

----------

> (    ,      .)
>     .                .


   ,       ,        ,  ,      (/)     ,     ,     ,    ,    .
     !    ,     .        ,    (  ).

----------


## Aleks65

> 3)    1.0   1.1     ?


   .          1.0  1.1.     1.1.    .
     1.05.         .        ,     .

----------

15.09.2017 N 03-01-15/59689
"           "



 15  2017 . N 03-01-15/59689
           -  ( - )  .
    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (     03.07.2016 N 290- "      "  -        ()     "      " ( -   N 290-)) ( -   N 54-)                  ,   ,    N 54-.
  1.1   N 54-  -    ,     ;  -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
    1  1005          ()         ()       ,           .
 ,            ,      ,                   .
 ,         .
         ,           ,       .      .
   ,                  (, ) ,   ,       03.06.2009 N 103- "      ,   ",            .
 ,             .
 ,           ,   ,      .        07.08.2007 N 03-02-07/2-138     -               ,   ,    .


.. 

   ?
1.         
2.          ,      ,  ,

----------


## oootomografia

!  ,      : 
1)        ,    ,   1.     -     1    ,    15%.   ?
2)       18-,       ,   -   .  ?

----------


## Aleks65

> !  ,      : 
> 1)        ,    ,   1.     -     1    ,    15%.   ?
> 2)       18-,       ,   -   .  ?


1.           . 2..

----------


## Salna

.
,       . 
, ,   .    .    ,    -     ,   .      /      ?

----------


## Storn

> /      ?

----------


## Salna

*Storn*, .

----------

:  54-  .


-    

     ,      ?

  ,  -         ()   .           .      ,   ,      .    ,      ,        .       ,     .



    ,         ?

      .     ,   ,   ,        .



     -       ,    ,      ,    -?

    ,     .   ,     ,    .    ,         ,       .     ,        .



         ,   ,    ,     ?

     ,        .         . ,            .       ,             .



   ,     ?

      ,    .    ,      100 .       ,       -     .   ,     1.1,         ,   .   ,    ,        .



  ,            ?

         ?      3210-       腻.    54-  ,   ,        .     .          .



        -,      ?

        .     ,        .        .        .   ,         .

 ,   ,        -,         -1  -9.      , , ,    .  ,      ,   54-   .    - ,     .



           ?

      : 1.0, 1.05,  1.1.   ,      ,     .  1.0    ,            .     80% .  2019     ,      .  1.05  ,        ,   ,    1.1.  1.05      ,        .     ,      ().   ,    1.0  1.05      .          20 .



    ,         48?

     ,   ,    . ,     .           . ,     48,   ,      .         .  , ,              .



    ,   - 

   - -?

      ,   ,  .     ,          ,                 .        ,        .     -.   ,    ,      ,     .  ,             ,   -       (       )  ,    1500  3000   .



         ?

          ,       ,            .                    18 .        .



               ?

 .         ,             .     ,             .          .



         1  2018 ,    .  ,     ?

       .                .    54-    .           ,       ,       ,   .        ,          .



  54- ,      36 .      ?

      ,       36 .      .       ,       13 . ,       ,  ,      .







       .     ,   .      ,            ?

    ,      .     ,   ,        .     ,    ,        ,    .



          .       .    .    ?

       ,   .



          ?       ?

        .   ,       2019 .  ,               .



         ,    .   ?

    .  ,     ,   .    ,    ,     .   ,                .        , , ,   ,     .    -    -    .







    ,   .    ?

     ,      .







      ,  ,     ?

   .   ,     0 .     ,         ,    .         .    ,     100 ,    ,   .  ,     -    ,   - .    :   0,   0,    100 .           .     ,     -             , , .



  ,   .       ,      ?

 ,  .            .    ,     .        ,     .      ,    ,     ,     .





      ?

       - .          (  ,      ,   ,     ,         ,   ).    ,        .     -,      . ,   ,            .

    -  . ,            .  2018           -.   ,     ,   ,       .



           -?

         ,   .    1  ,      1 .                90 .      ,       .



     ,     ?

       ,    .    ,        .               ,       .       ,         .      ,     ,        ,      ,

----------


## Enic

**, 
     ?
        .           .    ,   .     .

----------

> **, 
>      ?
>         .           .    ,   .     .


       2   ,

----------


## -Afina-

> ?
> 
>  .         ,             .     ,             .          .


    ,  -  ()    (         , ..   ),       ,       - ?

----------

> ,  -  ()    (         , ..   ),       ,       - ?


   ,   ,         2-  .     ,    .        .

----------


## Enic

**, .
   ,?

----------


## yanko306

> .
>    ,?


))))))))))))))))

----------


## Enic

*yanko306*,   ,      .
        ,  .

  .     ,       ,      .

----------


## Aleks65

> **, .
>    ,?


 .. -     (  )

----------


## Enic

> .. -     (  )


  .      .     ,              ,   2017 .

 .     2 ,       .     ,        .
 .     ,  ..   .   ,    ,   ,         ,    ,           54-.

----------


## Aleks65

> .      .     ,              ,   2017 .
> 
> 
>  .     ,  ..   .   ,    ,   ,         ,    ,           54-.


  ,        .        ,     ( ) .

----------

. 
        .
       ,    .
       ,    ,      ,        ?

----------


## Aleks65

> . 
>         .
>        ,    .
>        ,    ,      ,        ?


  ,   01.07.2018      .      .

----------


## -Afina-

> ,   ,         2-  .     ,    .        .


,   .          ,     .

----------

!

 .....     ( , ..    ).       -....         .   ,     ?     ?  ?

----------

> !
> 
>  .....     ( , ..    ).       -....         .   ,     ?     ?  ?


,      ,       .                                      .

----------

> ,   .          ,     .


 ,    ,        (     2   + )       .

----------

> ,      ,       .                                      .



, .     .....

----------


## MEME

,  -   -  " "  16 000 ?
*   :  +  +  +  +

----------


## Aleks65

?           .

----------


## MEME

> ?           .


      .    .   . 
 :Smilie:        ?

----------


## Aleks65

> .    .   . 
>        ?


  (   ).    -   :Smilie:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,     
>     -   -.


     .         -     .  " "   -,     359-  .      " --", , ,      .  - ,   , ,   , ,   ..       01.07.18.   ,     " "  .    -: "...!....".  ,  "  ",   ,      "    -,     ".

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,          359  " ".  ?

----------

*pechatnikBCO*,     8 .     .     -   .      - ,      -,    -.

----------


## Aleks65

> .         -     .  " "   -,     359-  .      " --", , ,      .  - ,   , ,   , ,   ..       01.07.18.   ,     " "  .    -: "...!....".  ,  "  ",   ,      "    -,     ".


       .  ,   .      , . ,    .     .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> .  ,   .      , . ,    .     .


  .   .        .          ,   ""        " 10"       . .     -      -.         .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> *pechatnikBCO*,     8 .     .     -   .      - ,      -,    -.


 .    ,   ,     ""  171-    07-08 .       " " ""   .  , 359-    06.05.08   ()  "". , ,  ,       ""            ""     .       54-         .    " ".....---

----------

> ,          359  " ".  ?


   ?  !  !    ,           .    ,           -     .
, ,    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ?  !  !    ,           .    ,           -     .
> , ,    .


  ?         ?           "",   .            , -,   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,     .   "" .    "  ",   " ".  " "? -...   ,         ,      "3"   .....

----------


## .

> ,   ""        " 10"       . .


       .   " "       :Wink:

----------


## .

> .


          . 




> ,  "  ",


     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,  ", ,   "          ,       359-         "", " "  ..    -        " " ( ,  )

----------

> ,  ", ,   "          ,       359-         "", " "  ..    -        " " ( ,  )


   ?   -     -.   ,      ,      .      16000  ,      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   ""         "".    ,         " ". ,  "  ".     "-    " "  4" ,   "",    .      " -" (       ,         )

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ?   -     -.   ,      ,      .      16000  ,      .


      - "" (?).      "-"  , ....

----------

> - "" (?).      "-"  , ....


       ,    ,   .   -      .
    ,    -  "  "  "   ".
    "",      "  ".    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,    ,   .   -      .
>     ,    -  "  "  "   ".
>     "",      "  ".    .


 "",                .  -              "",    ,         "" ( ""  26 ).

----------

> "",                .  -              "",    ,         "" ( ""  26 ).


  (   ):
1.  01.07.2018       -  -.
2.              ..        .
3.     .   01.07.18    ,  ,  . 
 ,        , !!!
PS , ,    ,        54.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> (   ):
> 1.  01.07.2018       -  -.
> 2.              ..        .
> 3.     .   01.07.18    ,  ,  . 
>  ,        , !!!
> PS , ,    ,        54.


, ,  .      ,    ""     .   ,           .        ,     --   "   ",         " "    ,   ,        " ".   .       .    ,       07-08    ,        ,  "" ,      .

----------

> , ,  .      ,    ""     .   ,           .        ,     --   "   ",         " "    ,   ,        " ".   .       .    ,       07-08    ,        ,  "" ,      .


   !    .
    ?    ,      ,      .   ?     !  , ,        25%.     -  .     -    .
   ?    ,        (,  ),       -    ! ,     ,   ,      ,   , !           ,   50  50.     !      ,       ?
     "" :Smilie: 
 -  !     -   ? ? !
     ,  07.18     !

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> !    .
>     ?    ,      ,      .   ?     !  , ,        25%.     -  .     -    .
>    ?    ,        (,  ),       -    ! ,     ,   ,      ,   , !           ,   50  50.     !      ,       ?
>      ""
>  -  !     -   ? ? !
>      ,  07.18     !


   .         (???) "  ",         54- ,    " "", """"  """"""  ""  "  ".   ,      ,        ,  . ,     (   )  .       -   -!     "-",      .  !                  50- . .      (),       -     ""  ""   .

----------

> (   ):
> 1.  01.07.2018       -  -.
> 2.              ..        .
> 3.     .   01.07.18    ,  ,  . 
>  ,        , !!!
> PS , ,    ,        54.


    ? 
  ,   .   .        .
  ,             .
   ,           10,      .

----------


## .

> ,           10,      .


  -  .   .  .       ?         ,        :Wink:

----------

> -  .   .  .       ?         ,


         .       ,      .
   ,             .
             ,       ,  .       ,      ,              .

         ,          100

----------

- ( :Wink:             -  )     ,  ,  ,  ,  .   -  ,    .
            .

----------


## MariaVU

.    6% (  ).    .      :
1.    01.07.2018   ?    . .
2.      ,    ?
3.      (  )   -   (   )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . .


   ...      .,       ...




> ,    ?


,    -  





> )?


  ,   ..   .   .

----------


## .

> ,             .


          ?     ? 




> ,          100


 ..      ?   - ,    ? 




> ,      ,              .


                .         .               .     ,       .

----------


## __

,    ,  .  ,     .       ,   .    .     ,      .                   .

----------


## MariaVU

, :
1.    01.07.2018   .
2.      .
3.   , ..     ,             .
 ,      " ", -  .         . ,  ...

----------


## MariaVU

, :
1.    01.07.2018   .
2.      .
3.   , ..     ,             .
 ,      " ", -  .         . ,  ...

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> , :
> 1.    01.07.2018   .
> 2.      .
> 3.   , ..     ,             .
>  ,      " ", -  .         . ,  ...


  , .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> , :
> 1.    01.07.2018   .
> 2.      .
> 3.   , ..     ,             .
>  ,      " ", -  .         . ,  ...


  , .

----------

290- ,        (        01.07.2019)      



> 2)   8        (     ,  ,     ,    ),   1  2018     1  2019 ;

----------


## Storn

- *     -    FIFA   , ,  FIFA*

----------


## Dietcola

> 290- ,        (        01.07.2019)


 ?           . 
    :

1.         ,   , .

2.   ,   :

1)         ;

2)       ,   ;

3)     , , ,  , ,  ;

4)       .

3.     ,   :

1)  ,             50       ;

2)  ,      ,    ,       ;

3)   ,              50        ;

4)   ,      ,     ;

----------


## spmash

*        54 .*

        ,    .
    .     b2cpl()ru, best2pay()net...  -  
    ,    "   ".
    ,            
        ,             
   .               
     . 
            .
          .  .

----------

*Dietcola*,          .8  


> 2)   8        (     ,  ,     ,    ),   1  2018     1  2019 ;


  .    ,       , **       01.07.2019   ?

----------


## MariaVU

,     "   FIFA,  , , 
FIFA"...  ?

----------

> - *     -    FIFA   , ,  FIFA*


   ,

----------


## Dietcola

> *Dietcola*,          .8    .    ,       , **       01.07.2019   ?


       ,   .     , : "71.    7          -        1  2019    : 1)      ,    ,   1 - 5, 10 - 14  2  346.26    ;". , . 6-9    ,      : "1.         ,   , ."      ,     .

----------

> ?           . 
>     :
> 
> 1.         ,   , .
> 
> 2.   ,   :
> 
> 1)         ;
> 
> ...


  30.06.2018      ,   01.07.2018  ,    ?          1       .   ?        1   ,     ?        ?

----------


## .

> 01.07.2018  ,    ?

----------


## .

> :
> 2.   ,   :
> 
>  1)         ;
> 
>  2)       ,   ;
> 
>  3)     , , ,  , ,  ;
> 
>  4)       .


   .       .  ,   1  2018 .

----------


## Dietcola

> .       .  ,   1  2018 .


  .

----------

> ,   .     , : "71.    7          -        1  2019    : 1)      ,    ,   1 - 5, 10 - 14  2  346.26    ;". , . 6-9    ,      : "1.         ,   , ."      ,     .


*Dietcola*,           8 ?                         .     8 (       ""?)            

8.    ,  ,    *(     ,  ,     ,    )*,    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  201*9* .

----------


## MariaVU

!      :
  ,  .      .        01.07.2019  ,     01.07.2018  .  ?

----------


## .

> 01.07.2019  ,


   ,   .




> 01.07.2018  .  ?

----------


## irisca11

! :Smilie: 
  . :    ,       -.    ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## Storn

*irisca11*, ..    ....     ?

----------


## irisca11

> *irisca11*, ..    ....     ?


 110   ((

----------


## Storn

> 110   ((


   ?

----------


## irisca11

> ?


  :Smilie:    ,    -54.     .      . (495) 640-15-22 . 877

----------

> ,    -54.     .      . (495) 640-15-22 . 877


   ,    -  .(   .  ). ,       ""       "", "", "","","    "  ..

----------


## irisca11

> ,    -  .(   .  ). ,       ""       "", "", "","","    "  ..


      ,       ,   .          ,  1

----------

> ,       ,   .          ,  1


             ?

----------


## irisca11

> ?


   :
* 22*
*1*

----------


## Aleks65

> :
> * 22*
> *1*


     22         /?   24/7    ?

----------


## irisca11

> 22         /?   24/7    ?


          ,

----------


## Salna

,      .  ,        ,   2019        . ,      .

----------


## Salna

,              1.05.  -   .
 ,    ,      ,     1.05,   ,        .    ,       - "         ".

----------


## y.ponomarev

.         , WB:
      2   .      .
 WB            ,      .
     5 ,       .             .

----------

> 110   ((


,     .       ,     .   _( )_

----------

> ,    .   .


     -   ,     .
     6%.
        .

----------


## 5183

.  .     .    01.07.2018   !      ...    ,     !   ,           ....        , !   ...     ,     ....

----------


## Storn

* 5183*,        ,      ,    .....   :Frown:

----------


## 5183

*Storn*,      .... 2 . 2 290-....

----------


## agmotol

> .  .     .    01.07.2018   !      ...    ,     !   ,           ....        , !   ...     ,     ....


-,  -!

----------


## 5183

*agmotol*,   . - . -     .   .

----------


## agmotol

> *agmotol*,   . - . -     .   .


            ,  ,      ,     ,     ...

----------


## irisca11

> .  .     .   01.07.2018   !     ...    ,     !   ,           ....        , !   ...     ,    ....


    2    ,      90  60.  90  19500  60 35000(  )

----------


## 5183

*irisca11*, .       19500      ?

----------


## irisca11

> .     19500      ?


:   3000 .  11000  36 .
 ,     .  9600  .
   .

----------


## 5183

*irisca11*,   )      )

----------


## irisca11

> irisca11,   )      )


-           
- ,          .
 -

----------


## 5183

*irisca11*, ...3000-  ,    ?     ,   19500,            11 000?    ,    .  ?   ?   , ,  ()?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        .
  1500    + 3000  + 11 000 (   5 , )+ 20 000.     ,  .
    35 000  .

----------


## irisca11

> 3000-  ,    ?


 




> 11 000?


, 11 000      ..   




> ,    .  ?


 




> , ,  ()?


   1    2000 .        .
           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


      .

----------


## 5183

*irisca11*, !     ?    Wi Fi ...
     ,     ....       2000 ?   ?

----------


## irisca11

> ?


  Wi-Fi   -. 




> 2000 ?   ?


     ,

----------

> 2000 ?   ?


      900   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleks65

> *irisca11* 
>      ,     ....       2000 ?   ?


               . 2000

----------


## Sogdiec

-..     2006  -          /,    ,       -   ""  ..
, ,   ..
      ..
     -    --  ?         ?

----------

11 000 

    ?
      6800

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 6800


, ,  6200    13 ...      ...

----------

> , ,  6200    13 ...      ...


          3112

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


-...

----------


## Aleks65

> 11 000 
> 
>     ?
>       6800


  6800      .          9000 .

----------

, ,      (, )     ,   01.07.2018

----------


## Aleks65

> , ,      (, )     ,   01.07.2018

----------

> 


      .  01.07.2018     .      .

----------


## Aleks65

> .  01.07.2018     .      .


   290 , .7, .7

----------

> 290 , .7, .7


     "". . ,      ...   .

----------


## .

**,    .     , ,     ,    ,  .

----------

, .
   ?
     13   ?   36 ?
        -,       -?

----------


## id12540596

36      ,  ,      .         13 , :

  ,
     ,
    .

----------

?    ?

----------

,  .       -  ,  ,     ,    .      ,      ,  .   ,   ?

----------


## id12540596

> ?    ?


        .   .

----------

*id12540596*, 
. ,    ,        36 ?

----------


## id12540596

> ?


    36 .

----------

> 36 .


   13,  ?

----------


## id12540596

> 13,  ?


    13      ( ,       36 )   ,        . 4 . 14.5  .        -        1500 .  3000 .,     -  5000 .  10000 .

----------

*id12540596*, 
.

----------


## Salna

,       13 , -      36 ,   ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ,       13 , -      36 ,   ?


        23  2017 .  -4-20/9679@.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 13


       ,    13  ? 
     ,       ?

----------


## Salna

*Aleks65*, .

----------


## Salna

*ZZZhanna*,       .    -   .
 .

----------

> 2    ,      90  60.  90  19500  60 35000(  )


      .       ( )   .     90    13   - 17900,   60    13  35490

----------

> , .
>    ?
>      13   ?   36 ?
>         -,       -?


 ,     (, ,      ,    ,    36 .        36,           13 ,   .        -,    ,      ,       .        ,     z    .       ,  ,       -,       ,   ,     .

----------

.        1.07.2019
 .   95.29  2.        .      ;
  .

      ?

----------


## .

1  2019 .

----------

,      -      
  ,    2019  ( ,   1,     2018    ) 
     1  2018
 !

----------


## .

,   .      ,    ,

----------


## werw33

> ,   .      ,    ,


,    -- --      - ..  ..
    ..  -.. .. 
     3     ----  :-) :-)

----------

> ,


   ,    ,    ,     -  ,   ,    ,    ,  1500-3000 .

----------

> ----  :-) :-)


 30            -,     ,        ,   .     ,     .

----------


## 86

,  - ,         ?   ,                ,     ?... ...     ...    ,      ?      ,           ,   ?        ,   ?

----------

> ,      -      
>   ,    2019  ( ,   1,     2018    ) 
>      1  2018
>  !


     1  2018     . 
            2019,   -

----------

> *irisca11*, ...3000-  ,    ?     ,   19500,            11 000?    ,    .  ?   ?   , ,  ()?


        19900       -   .
3000     (    ).      ,   
   2500,      1800.         1900.
        ( ),     ,  
  ,          .
     -    .   600 .  .       .

----------


## Venja

!   ,  .  ,     .      .      .     --  01.07.2018?  .2 54-      ,      .         .

----------

> !   ,  .  ,     .      .      .     --  01.07.2018?  .2 54-      ,      .         .


       ,

----------


## Venja

> ,


!     .

----------


## Chi Cerca Trova

,       -     ?

----------


## id12540596

> ,       -     ?


    ,    ( 01.07.18),    ,  ,   ,   .

----------

> 


  ?      ,      01.07.2019     .  -,       ,   -  01.07.2018,  01.07.2018   .
  ,  -  ,   01.07.2017    ,       01.07.2018,       .

----------


## id12540596

> ,  -  ,   01.07.2017    .


 -,   . 9 . 7 290-     ? 
9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .

----------


## .

> 01.07.2018   .


, ?       ? ))



> -,   . 9 . 7 290-     ?


 .              -.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

https://news.mail.ru/economics/32020609/?frommail=1

    "" "" "".        .             .

----------


## Storn

> .


      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> !



.     . .        .  , !!!   -!!!    .
                  ()      :Wink: .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . .        . , !!!   -!!!


          ,     ...





> ()


     1,5

----------

> 


  ...       -    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ...       -    .


     .      - .  90-  .
  -   ""     .    . , .....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   -  ,  ,   , ,        .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,     ...
> 
> 
> 
>      1,5



  ...   . ., ,   . ,  .....         .....   , ....

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> -  ,  ,   , ,        .


,    ". " ,  .                 .  2002    ,     .       .
-  "",    "".

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ". " ,  .                .


..   ,   2   3     ,     ?

----------


## .

> .


   ,     .         .      )

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ..   ,   2   3     ,     ?


 .      "",   , -.

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,    ,  .      .   359     -    .   54-   
,      ,      ,

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,     .         .      )


     . .        ,    . ,     ,       ,              " ".  "",      ,   ....

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> *pechatnikBCO*,    ,  .      .   359     -    .   54-   
> ,      ,      ,


     ( 80-,  90-)  359-,    171-.  54-   .       -.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

, -     " ",      ,  .....

----------


## .

> .


  ""?   ?     ,

----------


## .

> , -     " ",      ,  ....

----------

> ? ))


   ,  ?

----------

> -,   . 9 . 7 290-     ?


,     ,  .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> 


 .      ( ..  "" . ) ,  , ,  ,   ,   ,      , ,  ,    .....  .

 ,    ""           .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

-. , ,       .   ? 
,  .        ,     ,   .
   -  .

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*,      .

----------

> -. , ,       .   ? 
> ,  .        ,     ,   .
>    -  .


,  ,     . 
   -  . 
      ,        " ,   ",   ,   .
  ,    ,    !

----------


## Salna

-     (, ,  ,  ,       ).    -  404.
-   1 ?     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> *pechatnikBCO*,      .


    ""   16 .  . 
 ,  "". 
  ? 
....
 ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,  ,     . 
>    -  . 
>       ,        " ,   ",   ,   .
>   ,    ,    !


.    ,  ...     .... ,   .
""     ,   .       .
    "   ",   ,       "   "....
 ,  ......

----------


## .

> ,  ,     .


  .         :Wink:

----------


## .

> ? 
> ....


    ,       54-,   359

----------

54-      ,         359 .      .

----------


## .

> 359 .


 ,     54-     ?        .

----------

> ,     54-     ?        .


   ,   .    "       ()        - ".

----------


## .

> 


   . 




> 


    .   54-  ,   .        .

----------

> . 
> 
>     .   54-  ,   .        .


  . 06.07.2017 04-5786/2017     .

    :




> . 
> 
> 18.06.14
> ,    -   .     ,    .     ,    ?
>    ?     .


       ,    .

----------


## .

**,       ?           ? ,      ,         .        .           -   




> ,    .


    ,   ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> **,       ?           ? ,      ,         .        .           -   
> 
>     ,   ?


   ,      ()     ().     ,       ,    ,   "".

   ?

----------


## .

> ()     ().


     ,     ))




> ,       ,    ,   "".


   .          . ,     ?  ,     .




> 


 .        :Smilie:

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.
      .           .
,      ,          .
,       .

----------


## svolga

> . ,     ?


    .              .   , ,       ,   .                  .        .          ,    .
 ,         . ,        .              ,       ,       ,          .  ,      - 0,5%,    - 3%.
  ( )   -    ..  .  ,           .       .
       .

----------


## svolga

.  .2 .2 54-:

2.                   -           :
     ()  ,       .

          ?    "    ".   ,            .     ?             .
 ,    ,        ,    .
  ,     ,        .    .            ,    ? (     ).      .

----------


## .

> ,        .


   ,      .    . 




> .


         -   .

----------


## Salna

*svolga*,    -   ,     .    -,   " ",    ,  .  (  )   ,    .    ""  ,    "" .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,    4    -13,      ,      .   .     ,  ,            .
     , ,            ,    .

      10    ....    .

----------


## 72

,   ,      01.07.2019 . (  - ,   ,    .).    .      . ,         2017,     ?      ,    .         ,  -,   -?  ?

----------


## Storn

> 


 ,

----------


## 72

> ,   ,      01.07.2019 . (  - ,   ,    .).    .      . ,         2017,     ?      ,    .         ,  -,   -?  ?



       ?

----------


## .

> ,         2017


 ,   .

----------


## svolga

> svolga,    -   ,     .    -,   " ",    ,  .


,  ,   .  -,    , ..   ,       6  ,   .




> -   .


   .    . ,    ( ) - 500 .    .   - "  ,  ... ...      ,    ". .        .   , , ,  20,     , ..    .   :   - 500 .
       .    ,    -  ,     .     ,     ,      .          ,      -               .
, . ,  ,  ,    ,         .            /.
    ,  . ,   ,   30..,     ,         .




> 10    ....    .


 ** ,      .       .       . ,    .2 .2 54- :
   , ,   ...
     ...
..            .    ?

----------


## svolga

> ,         2017,     ?      ,    .


     .   .    -  .     .   ,   1   1  ( ).  - ,   - .     .   -      ...
       .       -.         .   5        .
  , ..    .

----------


## .

> .    .


      .        .




> .


    .       (    ),   10  ,   ** .    .
 -   .   -   ,     ))

----------


## .

> -  .     .


    .

----------


## 72

> .


., !

1)   ? ,   -    ,            3 . 

2)            ?

3)     ,     ?     -   ... 
      ,     ,        ,   -...(

----------


## Salna

*72*,       ,    ,       ?

----------


## 72

> *72*,       ,    ,       ?


  ,   ,      .    - 74.83.  ,      ,   ,     2  1 -  74.30      , . 82.19               .     47.62.2         ,     . 

  ,   ,  ?     8      .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

.    (  )       ", ",      ,    ( -).
     ,       .........

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,   ,      .    - 74.83.  ,      ,   ,     2  1 -  74.30      , . 82.19               .     47.62.2         ,     . 
> 
>   ,   ,  ?     8      .


       ,    -   .   .      .        "",       -   " ".

----------


## .

*72*,    . ,       . 




> ,     ?


    .

----------


## 72

> *72*,    . ,       . 
> 
>     .


 ,      ,     ,    ?    8     ,   .           ,   -      ?  ,    (  )   ...     ,    ,   ....

    ,   ?             .,   82.19.     ,   .

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 




> ,   -      ?


    .        -    .     . 




> ,   ?


  .        ,     ,

----------


## 72

> .        -    .     . 
> 
>   .        ,     ,


, ,  !

----------


## tomsk1990

(    ): 

1.       .                ?

2.  -: ,   , -      2018-?

     , , .

----------


## Storn

1. 
2.

----------


## pechatnikBCO

1.   ()  359-          ,   ,            ,     1-  2019  (   ,  ).
2.  01.07.2019       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 




> ,    ...     1-  2019


 -   ?       54-     .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> -   ?       54-     .



     -        359-  .    .        ,       ,               ?  ,         .


    . ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      .     359  ,    ..   .     -  - . 
   359     . 



> ?


     359 ,  -  ..  - ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> .     359  ,    ..   .     -  - . 
>    359     . 
> 
>      359 ,  -  ..  - ?



 .   ,   . 
 359-   "" ,    171-    !!!  !!!   14 .     !     ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   -     .

----------


## tomsk1990

!!

     .

----------


## tomsk1990

> 


   ,  ,     ,     ,   ,   .       ,         -  2019 .

----------


## .

> ,  ,     ,


.            




> ,         -  2019 .

----------


## Salna

> -        359-  .    .        ,       ,               ?  ,         .


      ,    .   ,     ,  .     ,     .
 ,        .         .
      ? 
   :    ,     ?    ,  . ,     ,           .

----------


## .

> :    ,     ?

----------


## pechatnikBCO

[QUOTE=Salna;54918069]      ,    .   ,     ,  .     ,     .
 ,        .         .
      ? 


     .     11-,   100 .    000001  100000       .   2000    092001  094000  ""  . !          , , , !!!  !!!     !!! . 
   11-      100 .,   2 .   .
   .       . . 
     ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 11-      100 .,   2 .   .


  ,        .   .

----------


## .

> .


   ,     :Wink:

----------


## Salna

*.*, !

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,        .   .


 - ,    .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,


.  , .           .    .
   -,    .

----------


## .

> .


  :Wink:  
 ,     .    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ,

----------


## pechatnikBCO

,   359-         , 6-       .       ,      (,   ),  -    . ,      ,          .      ,           .....

----------


## .

*pechatnikBCO*, ,    .       ,     .     ,        .

----------

> .    .


     .  :Scratch One S Head: 
   .  ,       .   -   .
 -        (   )-      ,  -  .

----------

> ,      ,     ,    ?    8     ,   .           ,   -      ?  ,    (  )   ...     ,    ,   ....
> 
>     ,   ?             .,   82.19.     ,   .


 (),    (   ,    ),   01.07.2019           ()  ,     22.05.2003  54- ( .,   15.07.2016), . . 8 . 7    03.07.2016  290-.

 01.01.2017     ()   .

     (   24.11.2016  2496-). :

     (2)
       (2)

       2 (2) *  .      ,     ,     ,  .*

,           .

(.     20.09.2013  03-01-15/39118,    07.03.2014  -4-2/4329@).

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> ,     .    ,


 ,    -                 ,       .   ,    ,  ,  -      .  ,    ,          .       .  ----   54- .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> . 
>    .  ,       .   -   .
>  -        (   )-      ,  -  .


"...   ....",             . 
   ""   " "  .  " "         .   .

----------


## pechatnikBCO

> *pechatnikBCO*, ,    .       ,     .     ,        .


 .   ....
 1.       22.22          (.. " ") 
 2.   
   .

       ,  ,     .

----------


## .

> ,    -


  -        .          




> ,    ,          .


     .     . 




> .


          ,      ,    . 




> 1.       22.22          (.. " ") 
>  2.


   ,  ,   .

----------


## id12540596

> (),    (** ,    ),   01.07.2019           ()  ,     22.05.2003  54- ( .,   15.07.2016), . . 8 . 7    03.07.2016  290-.


?             . ..    (  ),       01.07.19 (       ).

----------


## id12540596

, 2   ,    .

----------

, , ,                 ? , .  ?    ?           ?

----------

,         ?

----------

> ?


 :   01.07.18. 



> ?


  :    .          -    .



> ?


  -  . :Big Grin:       -      ,      .

----------

> 


       ,,  ,-    .
:      .     -.           ()      .             -   ?


  11.07.2017:

 01.07.2017           (. 1 . 1.2    22.05.2003  54-,   54-).

            ()      ,  ,   (. 1.1   54-).

  ,    ,                ()  ,    54- ( ,   15.07.2016).     1  2018  (. 8 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).

       -,            (. 4 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).

,     -,       .         , ,     15.07.2016    54-.

----------

> ?             . ..    (  ),       01.07.19 (       ).


, .
,, (.
.8 290-
8.    ,  ,   * (     ,  ,     ,    )*,    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2019 .

----------

> :   01.07.18.


 .....      ?    ?

----------

> -


       .     .

----------

> .....      ?    ?


    ?    -  ,          ,    (  ,   ,  -) -.

----------

> .     .


 :Wow:     ?       ?

----------

> ,    (  ,  , -) -.


,  .    ,   , , .




> -  ,


   ,   ,   ,    .

----------

> ?


,       ,          .

----------

,           1  ,  - ,    ,    ,     .   ,    ...,    01.01.2018     ?     ,       .

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

 .      ECY,      ( )     .
    ?      ,     01.07.2018 ?

----------


## .

> ( )     .


  ,      ?

----------


## Enic

> ,      ?



  ,                 .

      .          .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  "". , ,     ,       ,    3474.

----------


## Enic

> "". , ,     ,       ,    3474.


  :Smilie: 

    ,       ?     , 01.07.2018 ?

----------

[quote="Enic;54918672"]    , 01.07.2018 ?[/quote
 01.07.2019,  .

----------


## Salna

> ?    -  ,          ,    (  ,   ,  -) -.


 " "             ?        / .

----------

*Salna*, 
    29.09.2017   ,     (     -),       ,          ,         ,    .    ,      , -,   ,     ,   , ,   ,        54-   ,      .     01.07.2018.   ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## Enic

[quote=" ;54918863"]


> , 01.07.2018 ?[/quote
>  01.07.2019,  .


 19  ?
  ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

> -


       (    ).    -      ,     290-
*Enic*,     ,    ?

----------

> 54-   ,      .


-      -    ,  = .     .      ,   .    .



> -      ,     290-


 .  :yes: 

   -  ,         ,     .   -         ,    .     ,   . ,          .   -     9   10,    ..

----------


## Enic

> Enic,     ,    ?


    .  .

   .   .          .
      2 .    . 
   2    ,    2 .
,        2   01.07.2018     , .
    2 ,           .

 01.07.2018.      ,     ,   ,   . 

  ,          ,       ,   01.07.2018     ,     ,     .    ,

----------

> :   01.07.18. 
> 
>   :    .          -    .
> 
>   -  .      -      ,      .


 !
   6% ().   .  .      ,   ,,  ,  /  .
        01,07,2018?         ?

----------


## .

> .          .


       .      




> 2


 
         ,    .   .      ,   -,  -  .              




> 01.07.2018     ,     ,     .


   1  2019

----------


## .

> 01,07,2018?


 .         ,   ,

----------

> .         ,   ,


)

----------


## Enic

> ,    .


        . ? 



> 


     .
      .



> 1  2019



.
"  ,           15.11.2017     N 186057-7 "     7   "      "  -        ()     "      ",       ,      ,     01.07.2019."

----------


## Salna

> *Salna*, 
>         ,         ,    .    ,      , -,   ,     ,   , ,   ,        54-   ,      .     01.07.2018.   ,  ,  ,   .


  ,                  /   - ?

----------


## .

> .


  ,

----------


## Enic

> ,


   ,      (,    )         () **    ,           .

 ,       .      .       .
 ,              ,                      .      ,     .

  ,   ,      ,   .

      ,              ,     .

----------

,  ! , :  ,   ,         (   ,     ),         ,       ?  !

----------

, , ,    ,   ,     ,      ,      ?   ,    ,       ?  ,     ,  .       ,       .   ,    ,     ,      1-500  -    ?

----------


## MariaVU

?      1000  , , ,          ,   1000       -.   ??

----------

> ,      ?


.



> ,       ?


        .



> ,       .


    -   /    /  / .  - ,   .     :    (  ).         pos-    .
  , , / /

----------

> ?      1000  , , ,          ,   1000       -.   ??


.    :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Enic*,     ,    .       ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> (   ,     ),         ,       ?


   1  2018

----------


## Enic

> Enic,     ,    .       ?


    .          :Smilie: 
 .         .              .   .        :Smilie: 

    .   :Smilie:

----------

> :    (  ).


    ?    ?        ?




> pos-    .


  , - ?




> .


  ? , .




> , , / /


   , ,  .




> .


      .  ,       ,      ,  ,     .

----------

> ?


    ,     :Wink: 



> , - ?


   -   .    : , ,     / ).



> ,       ,


    ,     .

----------

> ,


 :,   ,
        .



> -   .


            .      , -,  ,  ,  ,   .:-)

----------

> ,     .


   .    ,    ,       ,   ,    .

----------

> .


,     .
,       .        .

----------

> ,


       ?    ?

----------

> .    ,    ,       ,   ,    .


,    ( ) -  ,  ...  :Pardon: 
       ,          ?  :Secret:         - .    . 
     -   .         - ,    ,   ,     .... .
     ,     -

----------

> ?    ?


  ? :Shok:             ?       -   . ...   ,         -       , .
        -           ,         .          ,  . ,   (   )  .
,        ,    ?
:    .   ,           (          ). :Bye:

----------

> ,         ?


       ,  ,   ,        ,    ,     .      ,        ,        .




> ,   ,    .... .


       ,     ,   ,      ,          ,        .




> -       , .


   ,   ,      ,    ,       ,     .

----------

> 


,    ?  :Girl Wink:   -  ,  ?




> .


 -      .         ?
    ,     -   ,       .  ,         -      ,      __    .    . 
         ,      .

----------

>>>  1  2019  -  

     .
 -  
 ?

----------


## .

> .


   ?

----------

.
      ,    
   "  /  "

----------

> -  ,  ?


,       -.




> ,    ?


.





> -      .


       ,  ,         ?   .





> ,      .


   ,    .

----------

54-   -

-       
   ,           ()   ,      ,           .  ,  .
            .          .    ,     ,              .

        .   5  1.2  54-,              ,           .

 , -    , ,      ,    .   :                  .

,            .

    ,        . ,   9  2  54- ,                   ()  .      .  ,         ,            , ,   .  ,          9  2.

----------

> ,       -.


 :Cool:  , ...



> .


,    :Biggrin:  ...  ...



> ,  ,         ?   .


   -       :Wink:   -     .  -   :Biggrin:              . ,       :Wink:

----------

> ,    ...  ...


 - ?     ,  .  ,    ,   .



> .


  ,      ,  ,  ,    ,   .

----------

> .
>       ,    
>    "  /  "


-              ,   ,    54- (. 1 . 1.2    22.05.2003  54-,   54-).

            ()      ,  ,   (. 1.1   54-).

   -    () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,      (. 19 . 3    27.06.2011  161-).

    -                  ()   (. 9 . 2   54-).

 ,                  (,  ),      .

    ( )  .

          54- ( ,   15.07.2016)    - ,       1  2018  (. 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).

   54-,   15.07.2016,           - ( ).

,          -   ,        01.07.2018 (   . 9 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).

  ,              ,          .

       23.08.2017  03-01-15/54154,      .

      (  28.04.2017  03-01-15/26324) ,    54-        ,        .

  ,    , ,    ()    (  )  ,       01.07.2018 (   . 9 . 7   290-).

----------

> - ?


  -          .  :Biggrin:     -  ,    .

----------

,      (),    ,    ?

----------

> 


   ?




> .


.   ,    2--  2         ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  ,    .          ,        .      1 ,  .     ,     ,  -    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


iiko -

----------

> ?


.    :Biggrin:

----------

> iiko -


,     ?  ?

----------

,           (    )        - ?          ?

----------

-        -

"   -   ,        ,       ,       ", -  ..

     -

----------

> -        -
> 
> "   -   ,        ,       ,       ", -  ..
> 
>      -


     ,         . 

           ,    100   ,   ?         100  ?       10  ?        ?

----------

> ,           (    )        - ?          ?


.  14.5  .   ,       ,            ,  ,   , ,    ,    ,      ,       .2, 4  ,     .         1   ,     ,             1  ,      3  ,          .      1  ,  ,        .

----------

> 100  ?


    -,       ,            ,        ,      ,     .

----------

> -,       ,            ,        ,      ,     .


     5    - 
        .

  6-   - -           10-11

----------

> -,       ,            ,        ,      ,     .


   ,    .          .

----------

> .  14.5  .   ,       ,            ,  ,   , ,    ,    ,      ,       .2, 4  ,     .         1   ,     ,             1  ,      3  ,          .      1  ,  ,        .


- -   ,          .                     - .

----------

> ,    .          .


   ,     .
   ,          . 
 ,    ,  -       -  .

----------

> ,     .
>    ,          . 
>  ,    ,  -       -  .


1.                  ,      (            ).
2.        ,          .
3.             .
4.                 .

      "             ,     . 
     ,    .
     ,           ,    .
     ,         ,    .

     ,  .     ,  ,   ,   .       ,         .

----------

>>>>1.                  ,      (            ).

   3?   7 ?     ,    10           .
    ,      .           ,         .       ? 

>>>>2.       ,         .

      .     - - .    .    .   ,    .     .        ,         . 

>>>>        .

       . 
       . ,   ,  +4-5      . 

>>>>     

   ,            .  -       ,     ,   .            ?    .        .          ,     .    ,      10     ,    . 

      -           ,   .

----------

> .  14.5  .   ,       ,            ,  ,   , ,    ,    ,      ,       .2, 4  ,     .         1   ,     ,             1  ,      3  ,          .      1  ,  ,        .


         ,     ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


-,   ,       
-,   -        (    ),    ( ).
-, 


> 


   .

        .

----------

> -,   ,       
> -,   -        (    ),    ( ).
> -, 
>    .
> 
>         .


   . 
   ,          .      .               .
 ,    ,       .         ,              .   :          ,      "".

   ,              .

  : 
      QR      
       SRM   

   ( )    

               ,           .                    (-           ). 

                        .    ,   (     ),   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .    ,   (     ),   .


 ,        ,   ?      ,     .
    - .




> 


     14%,     ,   - 90%   .     ?       .

----------


## .

> ,          .


           ,    ,    -     .    :Wink: 
   ,  ,  ,     .     . 

       ,    .        .            .    ,       .

----------

> ,        ,   ?      ,     .
>     - .
> 
> 
>      14%,     ,   - 90%   .     ?       .


         ,  



> 2.   - 
> 2.                  *  -*            :
> *******************************************************
>    ;



      ,       ..    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------

> ,    ,    -     .   
>    ,  ,  ,     .     . 
> 
>        ,    .        .            .    ,       .


                      .

     ,       .         ,   ,  .
   ,       .            .

----------

- ,   ,   .
  ,     .
  ,      -  -.

----------

>>>   ,          

              ?

----------

2006- ,      ,        ,       .           ,     .    . ,  .  -     . -   6     .        ,       -     .  ,       .

----------


## .

> .


      ,    .    (      )  .              .  ..  .
       .         :Wink: 




> 


     ,   "  ,  "  :Frown: 




> ,   ,  .


   ,  ?  ,       ,    ,   ,    ?  :Wink: 
          ?   ? ,   -  ,      - ,   -

----------


## .

> - ,   ,   .


,     .     ,      .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,             ,       ,       ...

----------


## .

,     
1. 
2. ,  ,  (- )
3.  (     )
4.   
5.   (  ,    )

 ,   .     ,    .     ,  .
    ,     ,       ,   ..  ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      .     .


 ,   ,  ,       , -   , ,  ,    .

----------

.        200 ..
      (- +  )     120      .
    .

      . 
    ? 5000            ?     ? , -.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,  2500,   3000  .
  5000 -    ,   7500-8000  13 .

----------

43000       +? 
 ,   ,  , ,   -    )
+  .

    .

----------

>>>,  2500,   3000  .

, -         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -         ?


 ,  , , .

----------

> ,     
> 1. 
> 2. ,  ,  (- )
> 3.  (     )
> 4.   
> 5.   (  ,    )
> 
>  ,   .     ,    .     ,  .
>     ,     ,       ,   ..  ..


            ,  , , ,  ...              , , ,     ,        ,        ,             ,        ,  .         . 
   / -     ,           /.
    ,      ,     .
   ,            , ,         ,

----------

,   ,   



-----

      ,   ,    5  ,      ()      ,     ()          :
           ()   ,      ;
          ;
          ( )       .
  ,    ,   (  )       ,          ,      ,       .;

----------


## svolga

?  ..   .       .

----------

> ,   ,   
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
>       ,   ,    5  ,      ()      ,     ()          :
>            ()   ,      ;
>           ;
> ...


        95% ,        .

----------

.
            .

----------


## svolga

> 95% ,        .


 .
1.      ,    .
2.     -  -       .   ,   -   ,      -   , -        .
3.         (/) -    .

         /    ,  .2  .    .
       .

----------

,     25  12.01.2018   3800 
  20  ,   ? 

3800    
3800    :    25  12.01.2018
3800   20  

         ?               ?

          ,     ?

----------

> ,    ,    -     .   
>    ,  ,  ,     .     . 
> 
>        ,    .        .            .    ,       .


 .

----------

> 3800   20


  1-2 ,  .

----------

> .
>             .


        :
1.       ,        .
        ,                  ;
         ()    ;
        ;
                /email   .2.         15.1 .2          (       ).
 
  3210-  11.03.2014 (_  ,     _ )
         :
1.  ,    ()    ,      ,    (), *    0310004*.
2.    .

  :
   03.06.2009 N 103- (.  03.07.2016) "      ,   "
15.                           ().
( .    27.06.2011 N 162-)
16.          :
1)        ;
2)   ,        ;
3)           ;
4)      .
( 16     27.06.2011 N 162-)
17.           .
( 17     27.06.2011 N 162-)
18.          ** .      ,      ,   ,     .

        ,       .
          ,        .    -       21  2017 . N -7-20/229@ "         ,   "              :
1.        ,          .
2.         103 .

  ,      



> *
> 
>  15  2017 . N 03-01-15/59689
> *
> 	           -  ( - )  .
> 	    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (     03.07.2016 N 290- "      "  -        ()     "      " ( -   N 290-)) ( -   N 54-)                  ,   ,    N 54-.
> 	  1.1   N 54-  -    ,     ;  -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
> 	    1  1005          ()         ()       ,           .
> 	 ,            ,      ,                   .
> ...

----------

> ,     25  12.01.2018   3800 
>   20  ,   ? 
> 
> 3800    
> 3800    :    25  12.01.2018
> 3800   20  
> 
>          ?               ?
> 
>           ,     ?


  4.7    , , ,      .      20,      1      20.     . ,       .

      ,        ,     .

----------


## .

> 15.1 .2


        ,  ,    ,   ,        :Wink:

----------

> ?     ? , -.


 .  ,  ,      ,  ,          .  .      3000  .

----------

> ,  ,    ,   ,


  103        .     , , , ?
  :



> 2.        ,      :
> 
> 1)          ( ,  )    ,   ,        ,    ;


 :



> -  ,    ,   ,        ( ,  )      ,       ,                ,         , ,    ,         ,    ;
> ( .    08.05.2010 N 83-)
> (.    )
> 
> 2)  -  ,               ;
> 
> 3)   -  ,    ,   ,       .          ;


       ?        103      ,               .   ,        .

            ,            .            .     ,   -     .

----------


## .

> 


 



> 03.06.2009 N 103- "      ,   "   ,      *  -      *        (, ).


,   ,      .           ,           ,        .

 16 https://www.klerk.ru/doc/464978/

----------

,   " ",          .   .
,   , , ,   -      .   -       ?
    ? ,   ,  1  2018  ?

----------

> ,   " ",          .   .
> ,   , , ,   -      .   -       ?
>     ? ,   ,  1  2018  ?


  ,

----------

.      .   ,    .

----------

> .      .


       ,      ,     .    ,    ,     6       .

----------

,   -      . 
1.     ,           "-".           54-       -?       ,    .          ? ,   .             01.07.2017,          01.07.2018.

-----

          "   ",      2017

----------

> ,      ,     .    ,    ,     6       .


     2-    20 ,  1-   .
 -   )

----------

> ,      ,     .    ,    ,     6       .

----------

-,   ,                  ?

----------

> -   )





> 


   ,        ?  ,  ,  .    , -     .    .       .

----------

> 01.07.2017


 -,   01.07.2017    ,             ,    , .   15.07.2016         2 ,      ,         ,   ,     ,    1    ,   .

----------


## svolga

,            .       3      .       , ,  2-3,           ()     .  ,     3000 .   .
 ,      ,    ,     .
      .

 ,    .
-,   ,   .   .
-,       .
-,         ,      (   )  .

   .            .

      .  .1.1 54-    .   ,              .         .       .    .     ?              .

----------


## .

> ,    .


    ?     .       ? ?




> .


       .

----------

> ,        ?  ,  ,  .    , -     .    .       .


     ,   




> ,    .
> -,   ,   .


        1000    ,        ,       60         ,      2 ,       2 .              30 000 +  50 000 + .   ,         ,        ,   50-60 %  ,      ,     ?

----------

> ,   ,      .           ,           ,        .
> 
>  16 https://www.klerk.ru/doc/464978/


     ,    .         ,        .                     . 4.1.1.
         .

            ,         .

          ,          ,      . 14.5 .4,     :   ,     ,   ,   ,         .    ...

       ,          ,      .

        ,    ....

         :



> 16.1.        ( ,  )
> (    05.05.2014 N 112-)
> 
> 
> 1.  ()      (, )     ,       .
> 
> *     (, )               (),       (, )        .
> *    (, )   ,           ()     -  "",  ()           (, )     .
>                ,               .
> ...


        ,       .

----------

> ,


     ,       ,  .

----------

> 3


   ,      ,   1.0   01.01.2019,    ,   1.0 .

----------

> ,       ,  .


     ? 
       ,          
   ,

----------


## svolga

> ?     .       ? ?


        -   ,         .           . , , , , , ,   .      .       .



> .


..             .

----------


## .

> ,


        ,      .     ,         .





> 


   ,                .      .

----------


## .

> , , , , , ,   .


          ?   - ? ))         .        - - ,   -  , , .

----------


## svolga

> ?


          , ..     .
   ,     ,   ,        .    ,         .           (     )  .

----------


## .

> 


 .     ,       ,      :Wink:

----------

,  .      (  ),  (   ),   .             ,     .             .

----------


## svolga

> ?   - ? ))


  ? , ,     ,  ,  ,   (,      ),  ,          -,  .    .        ,                          - .      -      ?  -  ...



> .        - - ,   -  , , .


,   .   ,   .   ,  ,     .
    .    ,       ,    -    .     -   .  .
  -        ,              (  - - ,     -    / ,          ), ,          .     .    -,     .            .           .          ,     ,     ,    /    .     ... ,  ,    ,       -         ,    .
  -   -    . ,  ,    .        .
 ,       -   ,    ,    .              .

                .     ...
 ,    ,      .  -, -   ,   .   .. -  .

----------

, , -,     .

         .
-   ?      ?     ?  - ?
 ,       ,    ?

----------


## .

,                     . ,   .       .

----------

> , , -,     .
> 
>          .
> -   ?      ?     ?  - ?
>  ,       ,    ?


  6%     +           1  
  15 %     +  1

----------

> 6%     +           1  
>   15 %     +  1


  ,   
    ,  .

, ,     .
           .
 - .    10     ,    .

----------

> , , -,     .
> 
>          .
> -   ?      ?     ?  - ?
>  ,       ,    ?


  ? ?       ,   ,     ,       .     ,     .       .

----------

> .


       ,     ,     .

----------

> ? ?       ,   ,     ,       .     ,     .       .


  .              )

----------

> ? 
>        ,          
>    ,


  - ,  .    1917         .

----------

> ,     ,     .


       ,            . 
   .          ,   -6       .

   ,     ,            ,          .             .

       5          .

----------

> ,            . 
>    .          ,   -6       .
> 
>    ,     ,            ,          .             .
> 
>        5          .


      ,  ,    ..

  6%   


   -    900  -    
     - 1000  -   


   -    2000  (     ) -   
      - 2000  -    

   ,    , +

----------

> ,            .
>    .          ,   -6       .


        ,             .   6%           .        ,    ,           ,   .

----------


## svolga

> ,                     . ,   .       .


  ,   ,     .  ,       .        /          .    :
1.    .    , , , .
2.    -    .   -    .       .
, ,      ,             .

 "   ",              ,     ,      .             . , -       ,             .                .    - 3000,    -  ,    - .       .
       ,       .
, ,   3   12000,   - 3000  ,   7000       .       3000   - 1000,  2000   -       .        10000       .     .

      ?   - ?

----------

> 6%


  6%         .

----------

> .


                 ?

----------

> ?


    ,               .

----------

> ,  ,    ..
> 
>   6%   
> 
> 
>    -    900  -    
>      - 1000  -   
> 
> 
> ...


 



  -   1,    .

,   ,       
"     -",    

   , 10  ,     




         .

----------

.



                ,   ,

----------

-  .   -    ,   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  .   -    ,   ,


 ,   ,         . . .

----------


## .

> .    , , , .


        ? ,    ,        ,    .       -    ,  .   ,   , , , ,    .     ,       .     ,

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 ,      ,  ,   10 .,      ...

----------


## svolga

> ,               .


       .     .    -  ,        .     .                ,      - Windows XP  Windows 7/8/10, ..     2  .    WinXP   ,          .    -  ,      , , , .
 .         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     .


        ,       .
           ?    ?

----------


## svolga

> ?


   .      ,    ,       . ..        .      . ,        .            .




> -    ,  .


        ,  ,   .    mail       . ,        ,       .                      .

----------


## svolga

> ,       .


 ?  ?        Win7/8/8.1  Win10       .    .     Win10  (,  ).       Win10,           ,     . , !

  ?    .    .      ,   .           ,         , ..  .



> ?    ?


,       ,    ,      .

----------

,

----------


## .

> .      ,    ,       .


    .         .    , ? 




> ,  ,   .


        ,  ,   . 




> ,        ,       .


 ,     ,          :Smilie: 




> 


       .     . 

   ,     -   ,     -  ? ))

----------


## .

> .


          -   .  90    Windows    .     .               .   ,   90- .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  ?        Win7/8/8.1  Win10


, ,  ,      . 

        - .



> ,      .


 ,   ,            .




> ,   .   ,   .   ,  ,     .
>     .    ,       ,    -    .     -   .  .
>   -        ,              (  - - ,     -    / ,          ), ,          .     .    -,     .            .           .          ,     ,     ,    /    .     ... ,  ,    ,       -         ,    .
>   -   -    . ,  ,    .        .
>  ,       -   ,    ,    .              .


   ,   .  , ,       5 ,     ,      .            .      , , ?      ,        .




> (  - - ,     -    / ,          ), ,


,   -           ,   ,     .

----------

> , 10  ,


     ?     .

----------

,        ,    ,      .   ,      .     ?          ,  ,      , ,  -   ,  ,   "-  ",   ?  ,        ,    ,     .       .

----------

-  ,     .
   !   !
   .
   !    !      1000  .
        .      -! 
  ,     ?!
        !
    ,         .
 ?     ,            ?
        ,     . 
    -    ,  -   !
    !
   !

----------

-  ,   ,       ,    ,    ,    .      .

----------


## svolga

> .         .    , ?


.    .    ,     ,    .  -, , -   . ,        ,    ,    54-.      . (,  ).   -    .




> ,  ,   .


 .  , ,  ,      - .




> ,     ,


     .      ,    .    -   ,     .  -   -  -    .




> .     .


    ,  ,     ,         ,     .




> 90    Windows    .     .


     90%,     90%,     90%,     90%.    DirectX12,       ,  -    ,      ,   -       ,      .




> - .


   .          -        ,       .    ,         .     , ..     .

----------

> - .


   ,         ,        .

----------


## svolga

> .


   ,  ,      .




> .      -!


         .   .




> ,     .


  ,          .  . ..    ,       .  ,        /   .         .

----------

,           .

   ,    ,            .                ,       07.02.1992 N 2300-1    .          .       ,     ,  25 .          3   (                ).   ,      ,  .     10       ,    ,       .    (     )       ,  .

              ,     .               .  _[censored]_ (  )       ,    .

      ,    ,     "    " (       ,    )

----------

> .


     ,    -
 ,      ,           .
   ,      -     ,      -! 
     !
   ,        ,   !
      -                -    -      .
   ,   -  ,     - ,     .

----------


## .

> -   -  -    .





> 90%,     90%,     90%,     90%.


   .    .      ,    ,   .

    ,            . .      ,    ,    .    .

----------


## .

> 


 ,      . 




> 25 .


      ?       ?




> 


   ?  ?   ? 




> .


    90-     .    -.         . 




> 


           .          ?

----------


## svolga

> ,            . .      ,    ,    .    .


.        5199 ( ).     .
   - OpenOffice. ,     ,     .

   - .   ,   ,  6% -   (   -   -,        ).              .

----------


## .

> 5199 ( ).     .


   ,   ,  .        .    .

----------


## svolga

54-.  .1.1, "      - *-* ,         ,       ;"

  .2 .2, "                *  -*           :"

..      ,     ,    , ..   .

     :
"   , **   . 2 . 2,       **   01.07.2018,         01.01.2019 (  03.07.2016 N 290-)."

  ,                 ?  ? ?

----------


## .

*svolga*,       . 



> .2 .2, "                  -           :"


  ,  




> ,    . 2 . 2,


      ,      1  2019  (  )

      .2 .2   ,        ,  ,   -     .

----------


## svolga

.  .3  .4 .2         .   .2    "".

----------


## svolga

> .2 .2   ,        ,  ,   -     .


     - "     ()  ,       ."
,   ,         (   .3   ),    /      .
,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .3  .4 .2         .


        2.   




> .2 .2   ,        ,  ,   -     .


 ,           :Smilie:

----------


## svolga

> ,


 .  :Smilie:       .      ,   .
       , ..         ,    .
  .

----------


## Vladimir12222

,          .    ,    -.
  ,     (       )   .           .

             -  QR-,     .       , .
    ,       -,   .             .

   ,     ,   ,      .

----------

(    )       ,        10             ?

----------

(    )       ,        10             ?

----------


## 2012

!  .       .     ,   .    .      -?    ( )?

----------


## 2012

.    .           .  1  2018 .   .     18 000   ?   ?

----------

> ,





> .


    ,   .

----------

> 18 000   ?   ?


. 
 ,                ,          1  2017   1  2019 .

 ,           ,     .          ,      1  2017   1  2018 .

----------

2017   ,        2017 ,  2018.

----------

2018  2019 ,     ,       - .
                   2018 ,     ,       - .
   -       ,      ,        .;

----------

> 1  2018 .   .     18 000   ?


,    ,   2018-     .  2017     -      ,     ,    2017        -     ,         .       2017    ?

----------

1  
2018 ,                 1-       .

----------

27  2017,      01.01.2018

----------


## 2012

> . 
>  ,                ,          1  2017   1  2019 .
> 
>  ,           ,     .          ,      1  2017   1  2018 .


,   ,  ,         1  2018 .      1  - .

----------

*2012*, 
   ,  ,     ,      01.01.2018. ,    -    2017 ,             .

----------


## 2012

> ,   .


.           ,    ?        01.07.18.

----------


## 2012

> ,    ,   2018-     .  2017     -      ,     ,    2017        -     ,         .       2017    ?


,    .  -  .         .

----------


## 2012

-, .    ,  ,     ,   .

----------

> ,


  .      ,       .     -,    .  ,            ,      ,   ,   ,     ,      .

----------


## 2012

> .      ,       .     -,    .  ,            ,      ,   ,   ,     ,      .


 .     .  ,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


 ,       ,  3-   30.04.2018

----------

,      .      .           2017    ,    2018     .

----------


## 2012

,      01.01.18.   3-?           (  )?

----------


## 2012

,   .          .    ,       .

----------

> 3-?


         .    01.01.2018.

 ()   2017       ,   ,   .        (. 2 . 80  ):

    -,   () ,       ()  ,    ;
    -,            ,      .

----------


## 2012

33.          ,    ?        01.07.18.

----------


## 2012

> .    01.01.2018.
> 
>  ()   2017       ,   ,   .        (. 2 . 80  ):
> 
>     -,   () ,       ()  ,    ;
>     -,            ,      .


,   ,   .

----------

> ,       .


  ,  ,   .   .  1%     ,      .   .

----------

> ,   ,   .


    +

----------


## 2012

> ,  ,   .   .  1%     ,      .   .


.   -    ?    ?

----------

> ,    ?        01.07.18.


  ,      .

----------

> -    ?    ?


.  ,

----------


## 2012

.

----------


## 2012

. 346.43  . 
10.             : 1)      (  ,      ,       ); 11.  ,    ,       ,      ,       : 1)     ,        ; 

-  .

----------

.          ,    .           ,      .     .

----------


## 2012

,      ?   ,     -    .

----------

> ,      ?


.




> ,     -    .


          .        ,  3-.

----------

,       ,      01.07.2018.

----------


## 2012

,    .       ,    , , .

----------


## 2012

,   ,        . 2 . 2   54-,   1  2018   -  .             ,     .
  ,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


.      ,       .

----------


## 2012

.   .           ,   ,       .    ,  .

----------


## .

/   2017 ,         .   ,        
      ,    2018         .

----------


## 2012

> /   2017 ,         .   ,        
>       ,    2018         .


,      ,     ,    -   .
,     .          -  01.07.18?

----------


## 2012

.    .  ...

----------

> 


  .

----------

> .    .


      ?

----------


## 2012

> .


, )).   ,  .

----------


## 2012

> ?


 .

----------

> .


  ,      .         -  01.07.2017,     01.07.2017.            ,         01.07.2018.     ,  ,   . , -     -            .  -         2017 ,   .       ,     .

----------

,   ,     1      .     1/4  1/2    .

----------


## .

> 01.07.2018.


 1  2019

----------

> 1  2019


, .

----------


## 2012

> 1  2019


 ,  9   .

----------

> ,  9   .


   , , , -.  ,         , ,  ,         ,   ,  ,    USB ,   ,        ,      .

----------


## 2012

.

----------

> , , , -.  ,         , ,  ,         ,   ,  ,    USB ,   ,        ,      .


  2021     ,  

       1.05,    ,    1.1

      1.05?

           ,   ,       ,    .

        1.05?

   1.05   ,    .       ,         1.05    , :

         ,    1.05
,        ,      1.05.

     1       +    
     +    11     2021   185
           ,    ,

----------


## agmotol

, 11    .    ,   USB .   ,  1        , 11  ,  1                .  ,  ,   -  ,    .

----------

> 2021     ,


           ?  ,  ?   2021     ,    .




> 1.05,


  1.0      1.0,  1.05   .

----------

> 2021     ,    
>   1.0      1.0


           ? 

 1.05

----------

> ? 
> 
>  1.05


, -  .
17.   ,  ,        ,    ,      ,                  ,   2  346.26    ,    ,    ,    1  4.7    22  2003   54-   -        ()       (    )             (, )      1  2021 .

----------


## 2012

.       , -   .

----------

> , -   .


  ,       ,    .     .

----------


## 2012

1  .      .

----------

> .


     .       ?

----------


## 2012

.  -,      (, ). -,    .  , -,   -    -  .    ... , .

----------

> , 11    .    ,   USB .   ,  1        , 11  ,  1                .  ,  ,   -  ,    .


 1       Excel ?
  1  ,    ,      
     1    1    ?   ? 
   11  15      ,     ,

----------

> ... , .


 .

----------


## T@nya

.          ,     1 18- ,  .    .
     ,   ,  .
     ,     15  .        ,   .     ,            .       .       ?
   ,    ,   .
  1?     . 
  -      ?     ,      ?  - ?     ?  ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?    , ,  ,      ,          .

----------


## T@nya

> ?    , ,  ,      ,          .


 ,  , ,  ,     ,    .         .       ,    ,        ,   .
,    .   ,   - .
,     . ,       ?   ,  - ? 
   EXEL , ,     .  ,      .
     -    ?    ? 
      .

----------

> ,  , ,  ,     ,    .         .       ,    ,        ,   .
> ,    .   ,   - .
> ,     . ,       ?   ,  - ? 
>    EXEL , ,     .  ,      .
>      -    ?    ? 
>       .


    ,       -   !
    ,  ?
      ,     (,  ).
     ()  ,       ""           - (   -)      -     .           ..,        .
   -     -   ,      ,    -,   ,          .
, ,     -,        .
      - ,    ,   -    .
,  !
  ,      ,    ,     ! 
   ,         .

----------


## T@nya

> ,       -   !
>     ,  ?


 - ,   ,       )))
   ,       ,      , ,     ,  ,        ,    .   -    ,     -   ,   -  .     ,  . 
   ,        - . ,     - , , -. 
       .      :    - ,    "  ",        .
        - .
     -  -,  -  . ,            (   ).      .
    .       ?    ?    -?
  ,   .

----------

> - ,   ,       )))
>    ,       ,      , ,     ,  ,        ,    .   -    ,     -   ,   -  .     ,  . 
>    ,        - . ,     - , , -. 
>        .      :    - ,    "  ",        .
>         - .
>      -  -,  -  . ,            (   ).      .
>     .       ?    ?    -?
>   ,   .


1C  +  
 +  
   +  
         ,     5 , 1C     

     ,   ,    ,    ,   ..
     185       3    
        3 ,          1   

      ,       ,       )

----------


## T@nya

> ,   ,    ,    ,   ..


- , ,      .
     ,     .  -    -     ,      . 
1 ,  -   ,     .       ,        . 
   ,    -   ,  --.

----------

> - , ,      .
>      ,     .  -    -     ,      . 
> 1 ,  -   ,     .       ,        . 
>    ,    -   ,  --.


       ?


1 , ,           ,     
 ,   ,    )        ,

----------

,  500       ,        5  1000 ,   ,     11 .   1 

1    ,       ,

----------

> .      :    - ,    "  ",        .
>         - .
>      -  -,  -  . ,            (   ).      .
>     .       ?    ?    -?
>   ,   .


  ,    "    54 "          .
      - .

----------

> ,    "    54 "          .
>       - .


     ?

----------

> ?


          ,        !
        - -.

----------

1   ,      7-  10- ,         ,       .      11 ,   ,    ,  . 1-      ,           1 ,   .   1      -      2-   .

----------

> 


.        ,     ,     .       " " ,     ,        ,        .    ,        .   ,       ,   ,              ,   ,       , , -   ,      .

----------

> ,        !
>         - -.


  1, ,    ,     ,         ?       ,

----------

> 1   ,      7-  10- ,         ,       .      11 ,   ,    ,  . 1-      ,           1 ,   .   1      -      2-   .


    1   ),       ,        ?
   .

----------


## T@nya

> ,    "    54 "          .
>       - .


,  .



> 1, ,    ,


     -  ,    .     ,   1 -  ,     1. 
,    ?         ,    1     ?

----------


## T@nya

> 1   ,      7-  10- ,         ,       .


    ,   .      .

----------

,   5-6      .
      .     .    .
,  ? - - , , .
,  -?    .    3  .

----------

T@nya 






> ,   5-6      .
>       .     .    .
> ,  ? - - , , .
> ,  -?    .    3  .


 185    6000  +  +  ...

----------


## Salna

185 **,   .
      -       , ..    9,  8 .       . 
           .

----------

> 185 **,   .
>       -       , ..    9,  8 .       . 
>            .


    40     ,    4000     4  

   ,    ?

----------


## Salna

**,      4    185?      .
 -       ,      . 
-     ,     ,     .     ,    .

----------


## Salna

185,    18500 .   ,  .   , ,    .

----------

185    5550   
 7.3      23500   
   ?     ? 


         ,      2021      
     :         120 000
     120    ?

----------

> **,      4    185?      .
>  -       ,      . 
> -     ,     ,     .     ,    .


     ?

, -,     ?
    - ?

    .
 1 - 1000 
 2 - 800 
 3 - 500 

        ?
  .     ?   -    ,     ?

----------

,  ,    ,           ?
-,         ?

----------

,     - ,    ...

"!  -    -  !     !"



 :Smilie:

----------


## Salna

> ?
> 
> , -,     ?
>     - ?
> 
>     .
>  1 - 1000 
>  2 - 800 
>  3 - 500 
> ...


     ?   -?
 :    USB        . .      .  , ,    : 1, 2  3. 
        , - .   ,       . ,         2,     *2*  2    
    ,    .
    ,    .

----------

,  .    .
   .

   .
    .

      SMS,      .

  .     ?           3000   .

----------

> 1   ),       ,        ?
>    .


,       3.0...      ,     ,     .
    ,  -  .

----------

10          .
,      . C  .
 ,    .

----------


## Salna

**,  185     .     .         ,    email    .
   ,          ,  ,    ,          .  "1-ofd"   ,    100 ,   ,   138 . ,    "".  ,     100 .
            .

----------

> ?
> 
> , -,     ?
>     - ?
> 
>     .
>  1 - 1000 
>  2 - 800 
>  3 - 500 
> ...


 ,        ,      ,             ,      ,         2021

----------


## id12540596

!     03-01-15/80821  05.12.2017:
 ,           (   ),        N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    ,     01.07.2018.

..      -,        01.07.18?
     ,          01.07.17.

----------

-      .
   .

   ,     -,     .
    ,     ,     .

   ,            ?

 - . 

  ,   -   .      .    2017.

  .     .   ,  .    .          . ,    2018.   (    )     ( ,  ,    -) ,   .

     .    ,  ,       2018.

----------

,   ,   ,          ,    ?         ?   .      ,         ,      ,    ?

----------

, ..,       ,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   -    , 99%      .

----------


## .

> ,         ?


  ,  .

----------

> 


, .     .

----------


## id12540596

. ,    .  .   ,    . :  .
 ,           :     -     ? :  ,  .

----------

> :  ,  .


     ,  .

----------


## .

> .


 ?       ?        ?  :Wink:

----------

> . ,    .  .   ,    . :  .
>  ,           :     -     ? :  ,  .


    ?    ,     ?

----------


## id12540596

> ?       ?        ?


   . ,      .        ,      .  ,      ,   .

----------


## id12540596

> ?    ,     ?


,  .     :    /   29.12.17.     09.01.18.   ,         , ..        . ,   .             ,      ..    ?   ?             ?

----------

> ?


       .      ,         ,  ,      ,    ,     ,   ,  ,   .




> ?   ?


  .   ,             ,   , , .

----------

> . ,      .        ,


       ,        ,        05.12.2017,            01.07.2018    .7 .9 290-,    .       ,      ,  ,      ,  ,    ,       1      1 ,    .3 . 14.5    90      .  ,    .3    .      .14.5   ,    ,      ,   .

----------

*.*, 
       ,  ,     ?     ?

----------


## 2009

> ?    ,     ?


  3-   .    .     01.07.18 .        ,     ,   .

----------

> ,


 .    ,  ,  .




> 3-   .    .


    .    .     .

----------


## id12540596

> .      ,         ,  ,      ,    ,     ,   ,  ,   .
> 
> 
>   .   ,             ,   , , .


!

----------


## Vladimir12222

01.07.2018 .    .        ,        .     -  .          ,    18 .             (       ).           .   -.   .     -  .             -  ,         .    .
http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...nt&RN=344028-7

----------

> 


      ,  ,   ?

----------


## id12540596

> ,  ,   ?


  ,      :    03-01-15/80821  05.12.2017:
 ,           (   ),        N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    ,     01.07.2018.

           ,    ,             ,   .

----------

,   ,  .
   ?
  6%   2021 
   1  2017

     100 ,    ,     123  1000 
  1000         123
   1000      ?
  1 
   2 
 2 
 4 
  1 
  1 
   2 
 18  1 
 48  1 
  1 
 10    90 ...
     8------ )

----------


## Vladimir12222

.     -      -  .       ,        -   .
   -   -         . .              .     ,       .      .

----------

> ,       .


    ,           .   ,  ,       -   , ,  .




> ,      :    03-01-15/80821  05.12.2017:


,  .
  ,   ,   ,    .

----------

> 1000      ?


   ,  ,  ,        , ,  ,        ,     ,    ,      ,       ,           . 
   01.02.2021     .

----------

> ,        ,        05.12.2017,            01.07.2018    .7 .9 290-,    .


   ? 
        " " -      "  "  
  17  18

----------

> .     -      -  .       ,        -   .
>    -   -         . .              .     ,       .      .


 ,

----------

> ?





> 03-01-15/80821  05.12.2017


1

----------

> " "


-  ,   ,   ,    ..,   ,   ,      ,       .  ,      ,    .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

:
.  .     .  .   ,  .    PayPal.  .        ,        / .    .    PayPal : PayPal     ,         ,    PayPal  .  PayPal         ,  ,        .       ayPal,      ,    PayPal.     (  ),        PayPal    . 
    :
1)    54-  ,      ,      (  .2. . 1 54-)? 
2)    ,      ,    ,     01.07.2018 (        ).
3)  01.07.2018        ,    ?
4)    ,     ?          ?

----------

> 1


    -   ,   (

>>>> ,           (   ),        N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    ,     01.07.2018.

-    .

-                 ;
-    ;
-  -  ?

    -  "  "   "  ".

----------


## Vladimir12222

,             -.    ,     -    .               .               .....   -    -.       .          POS          ,         (      ).   -    ,    ,    .     ,          .       ,        01.07.2018 .   http://online-kassa.pro/zakon/priem-...-platezha.html

----------

*Vladimir12222*, 
     ?       ,     ?

----------


## Vladimir12222

** ,  ,   ,    .   .    ,  -       .   2018     ,       ,

----------

.
         6%       

1.      ?     ? 
   1      ,   ..            ?

2.    ?      ?    ?        ?          ?
   100 000   ,   200 000   ,    196 000 (  )     ?

3.       ?    ,    9000

----------

, ,    .  ,  6%.     ,   ,  /     .     .     -?

----------


## .



----------

!

----------

> ** ,  ,   ,    .   .    ,  -       .   2018     ,       ,


   .

----------


## Sveta glavbuh

.   ,     ,   ()   .      1.07.2018   -?

----------

*Sveta glavbuh*, 
   ,      .     1  01.07.2018,    ,    01.07.2018   1,   30    -.

----------


## Sveta glavbuh

,  .
  ,        ?

----------

, ,      -.   -,            -   .          . ,      ((.    ,    ,        .      ,   ,      ?

----------

,   54-    .           ,   .

----------

> , ,      -.   -,            -   .          . ,      ((.    ,    ,        .      ,   ,      ?


C 1  2018  .
  ,     1  2017.    .   .

    (  ,    )      ,       .     ,      ,      .

        ,     ,      .
,    "  "  .

----------

> ,   54-    .           ,   .


     ,        ,    
  , ,

----------

!

----------


## .

> , ,


   ?     ?     ,

----------

> ?     ?     ,


  .    "".      .

----------


## .

> ""


?   ,     ?         .

----------


## Jimmy

nalog. ru 29.01.2018 .  :

 9                 .      -        .

  :

         :     ;
               ;
      344028-7      :     ;
      . 

  : 10.00  11.30.   ,   - .      http://www.nalogkodeks.ru

----------

?



"  1000 "

"  2000 "

----------

> ,        ,    
>   , ,


  ???      /? ?????

----------

> ???      /? ?????


     ,     .
  ,       .

-,        .
      .

----------

> ?
> 
> 
> 
> "  1000 "
> 
> "  2000 "

----------

> 


 01.02.2021

----------


## _N

,     .    "-",       .   .     ,    .        ?       ,        01.07.2019 ?

----------

> ,        01.07.2019 ?


,             .    1 ,  30      -.    .
              .     01.07.2019,      .
       ,   01.07.2018    ,     -,       .
       ,   1  2018 .         - - ,         ,       .

----------


## _N

> ,   1  2018 .         - - ,         ,       .


,    ,      ?

    .   ?
   6%       (  ),   ,         (). ..  01.07.2019      - , ?
    ,      ( , ,  ,         )?        ,      -   01.07.2018?

----------


## .

> ..  01.07.2019      - , ?







> ,      -   01.07.2018?

----------


## _N

*.*,   ! ..       -      ?       ...   ,   !

----------


## .

*_N*,              .

----------


## Kunija

> 


 -    .           ?           ?

----------

> ,    ,      ?


,     .




> ?           ?


        ,          .   ,   ,  -.      .

----------

290- 8.    ,  ,    (     ,  ,     ,    ),    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2019 .

----------


## Kunija

> 


  , ))

----------

> *.*,   ! ..       -      ?       ...   ,   !


      (     )   ,   .
       ,         ,   -   .

----------


## _N

-  . ,        -   /,  -     01.07 2018,   ,   ,          . ,   ,       01.07.2018.  ,     .

----------

> -     01.07 2018,


 01.07.2017,           ,       .     .




> .


 ,   .




> ,   ,       01.07.2018.


   ,    ,    . ,      1.5,  1.0   31.12.2018,       36 .

----------


## _N

> 01.07.2017,           ,       .     .


,   .       01.07.2018, ?     ,   ,    ,   .

----------

> 01.07.2018, ?


.

----------


## 2009

,  . 
    .    .         -             .      (     ???).

----------

> 


.  .




> ???


   ,     ,   ,    .

----------

>>>.  .

   . 
  .
       .
   ,    (   ).

----------


## .

> .


  -,   ?

----------


## juska

( , )    /.        ,  ,    
    (   ) :      :   , ..., .1

  ?

----------

.
1) ,        
2)  ( ,  ),   ,                   .

----------

> ( , )    /.        ,  ,    
>     (   ) :      :   , ..., .1
> 
>   ?


, ,     ,     ,        ,            ,      .     ,     ,    -,   ,   .

----------


## werw33

> -,   ?


    --    ??,    
         ..       ...
 ?

----------


## juska

> , ,     ,     ,        ,            ,      .     ,     ,    -,   ,   .


 
, ,   ,    .  2-5   .             :Frown:

----------


## Lomik

,         2021 ..   ?      .

----------


## .

.         (

----------

2018,               2018            ,         ,      ,  1    6%      ,       ,   ,   .         1

----------

> 2018,               2018            ,         ,      ,  1    6%      ,       ,   ,   .         1


    ?

its. 1c. ru /video/lector20180208-1

----------

...

----------

.

,           .
   ,  2017   2018    "    ,    2018.

           .

----------

.,    ,      .

    .

  .
   4 .

https :// consumer. 1-ofd. ru/#/ticket/dc4eeebf-593d-44d7-9c52-301a26754abc

  ?
qr- .   ?    ?
    ?

       .

----------

qr-      

     -   qr-

     qr-  

,      .

----------

,    . ,  .      "  .    "       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      "  .    "       ?


      ,    . "  . "    .

----------

1         02.2021   ,     ,   ?
2           10-100    ?  :  20000

----------

> 1         02.2021   ,     ,   ?
> 2           10-100    ?  :  20000


          , ,   ,      .         (, )        01.02.2021

----------

1.      ?   ?   2600     2600  
2.      ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2600


 ,    ? 



> 2600


... 1500-1900, ..

----------

> 1.      ?   ?   2600     2600  
> 2.      ,      ?


1. ,       ,     . 2600 ,   1500  .
2.  , ,          .

----------


## agmotol

1)  ,      .   ,       ,     .     .

----------

> 1. ,       ,     . 2600 ,   1500  .
> 2.  , ,          .


1.   ?     ,    .     -     ,   -...       ,       ...
2.   ()   (  ) -     .       nalog.ru -  !

     -  ,  -   .

----------


## __

,    ( ), 5  - 5  ?

----------

> ,       ...


        ? --.     ,    ,  -.       ,         -.  ,       .

----------

> ,       ,


,   .

----------

,           -,  -   ,    ,      .         ,          . ,          ,        .

----------


## Slur

,  2       ,     ,     .   -  01  2018?
      ,          ?

----------

> ,          ?


 , 30        .   ,      01.07.2019

----------

5    ,

----------


## 5

(      )    -17 (   2013   50 )   ?      -   ?    ,  .

----------


## 5

2 54- -   - . "                  -           " : "     ()  ,       ."

----------


## .

*5*,       .       ,     ,

----------


## 5

> *5*,       .       ,     ,


    ?(  ?)       6% (   13%)                  ,      .    -             ,  .

----------

> ?(  ?)       6% (   13%)                  ,      .    -             ,  .


      -       54.
  !

----------


## 5

> -       54.
>   !


       ,        (     (  ))     ?.

----------


## .

*5*,   -     .  ,  ,    .       .    ,

----------


## 5

> *5*,   -     .  ,  ,    .       .    ,


    ,             ?      13%     "" .
     ...              70.20  ,                   .   5   ,    . -    .

----------


## .

> ,


  :Smilie:  




> ?


    ? 




> 


  ,    ?   ,  .       




> 5


     ,    ,   ,

----------


## 5

> ? 
> 
>   ,    ?   ,  .       
> 
>      ,    ,   ,


      ,      ,         .      .
      ,         .
                     .

----------


## .

> ,


        ?

----------


## 5

> ?


      .
        .

----------


## .

> .


 " ",    ,     ?   ,          ,

----------


## 5

> " ",    ,     ?   ,          ,


   ,       ,      ,     ,  ,      .        .     1%.
  .

----------

> 2 54- -   - . "                  -           " : "     ()  ,       ."


        ,     .      ,   ,  ,  ,  (       ),          .

----------

,    .

  N 2300-1  07.02.1992,      ,        .

----------


## .

> N 2300-1  07.02.1992

----------

, !     .         .       -  1  2018   1  2019 ?

----------


## .

> 1  2019 ?

----------

!

----------

> , ,   ,      .         (, )        01.02.2021


  10     ? 
   10000 

 ,       ?

----------

> 10     ? 
>    10000


,   - 
   54-,   ,

----------

> ,   - 
>    54-,   ,


          , ,   ,      .         (, )        01.02.2021

         ? 
  ,            01.02.2021

----------



----------


## Lomik

,    ,   -   2018,           18000 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 2009

,       (     ,  ,     ,    )      1  2019.


,  **   ,  ** ( ,  **) **  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## svolga

> ,       ,      ,     ,  ,      .        .     1%.
>   .


  .   .        .      .   54-         .

 .1.1 : "      - *-* ,         ,       ;"
..     -   !

 .2. .2 : "                *  -*           :
     ()  ,       ."

..     ,      (..   ).
 .3 .2   ",           "       .       .3,    .2   , ..     !      - .         (..     -  ).

    ,        .          (    ,        ,      ),     /.              .3 .2.     ,              (        )        .
                .   .      / (   ).           .
     ,           .

     ,    ,      .
  .          ,          ,          (       ).        ,   ,     .   -   ,             .        (  ,       )     (   ).     .    ,   .     ,      .2 .2 54-   .
   ,          .        .
        ,    ,   ,     ,        .       .                     -   (      !     !),     .

----------

..      .    54-              ...               :Frown:

----------


## .

*svolga*,         -  ?    - ,        .    ,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## _N

,            - ?

----------


## Storn

> ,            - ?


 ? :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Storn*,  -   :Wink:     .

----------

.

"     ,   ,         ?  ""                (   ).    ,    ,    ,      .    ,           ( ...),          (           ).        - ,    ,      ."

----------


## .

**, -    .    ,  ,        



> (       )         ,     , *       , ,*  (                 )       ,   ( )


            ,   .       .  ,     ,      ,       .       ,        .     ,  . 
 :Wink:

----------

.     ,              (1, 2, 3, ...   ).            .

                     .                ,        . (        )

 ,     ,        http://new.gramota.ru/spravka/rules (    )

----------


## .

> .


     .    ,    .         .     .  
    ,    :Wink:       ,     .    .   .
      54-  -  .   ,    .        .        ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     ,              (1, 2, 3, ...   ).            .
> 
>                      .                ,        . (        )
> 
>  ,     ,        http://new.gramota.ru/spravka/rules (    )


    ,        ?        .
  - ,         .

----------


## Olya_

(   . ),          ( -  .   ) - -   01.07.2017  01.07.2018?
      !

----------


## .

1  2018

----------

,   .  . c -   . -   ,    2019. ?    2018?      ? !

----------


## .

1  2019     .

----------


## __

> **      ,        .


      ,   .     ,      .      .

----------

,                             .              " ;  ". 
    ,      -     .        ,          ,              . -       .    ,               ,           .

----------


## .

> 


   ,    ,    ,     .




> " ;  ".


    ,      -   :Smilie:  




> ,


    . ,  ,        ,   ? -...
  -       .    ,       .  ,           .      :Wink:

----------


## ntnt

-  .     01.07.18?
 .

----------

,  !
, ,   15%,  .      ,   -.
    .

----------


## ntnt

> -  .     01.07.18?
>  .


,    .  .

----------

> -  .     01.07.18?


 ,   ,   (  1.  2.  /)

----------

> , ,   15%,  .      ,   -.
>     .


 ? - ,       ,    01.07.18

----------

> ,    .  .


      290   ,     (  ),    ,      ,          .

     2019;  ,      1  2018  1  2019    30   ;      2019   2019;     2018   .

----------


## ntnt

> ,   ,   (  1.  2.  /)


   .   .  .     . 
!

----------


## .

1  2019      (    ).   ,

----------

, ,    ,    ,      .      ,   ,     ,   ,  ,        .              0%   , -,   ,     1,     ,   ,    ,     , -           ,   ,     ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## ntnt

> 1  2019      (    ).   ,


!
     ?

----------


## .

.      .    ,          ( ),

----------


## ntnt

> .      .    ,          ( ),


.

----------

,     ,    ,    - ,      ,        .

----------

> ,     ,    ,    - ,      ,        .


 2021              
        ?

----------

> 2021


.




> ?


   ,  ,  ,      ,     ,    .   ,      1.1     ,    .           ,     ,      ,  , .

----------

> .
> 
>    ,  ,  ,      ,     ,    .   ,      1.1     ,    .           ,     ,      ,  , .


 1000 
 1000    

         ? 
             -,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,      ( -  ),   ,    ,         .

----------

> ,      ( -  ),   ,    ,         .


 100    20    ,      5           , 5 000 000 000 000 !!!

----------

> 


   ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


        / (,    )

----------

> ,  .


    , , ,    ,      ?           ?

----------

,     ,  ,    ,   - ,  ,    ,        .

----------

,     

    ,      ,  
   31 

     9 , 

            ?

----------

-      54-

  -   ,     54-.   -,    .

   -   ,        ,       ,      , -   .

28  2018

---

    .
 ,   )

----------

> **,  185     .     .         ,    email    .
>    ,          ,  ,    ,          .  "1-ofd"   ,    100 ,   ,   138 . ,    "".  ,     100 .
>             .


         ? 
            ?

        ,       ?

---

-         ?
  ,    
         -

----------

> ?


   1  2018,  31.12.2017      ,       09.01.2018 ,     .

----------

> 1  2018,  31.12.2017      ,       09.01.2018 ,     .


,    .         -?
       ?
       .
 ?

  31 , 1     .
    ,  1  .
        2 .
?

----------

> ,    .         -?
>        ?
>        .
>  ?
> 
>   31 , 1     .
>     ,  1  .
>         2 .
> ?


   ,   ""   , ..        /. 
        .        /.

----------

> -         ?
>   ,    
>          -


  ,        :Smilie: 
  .

----------

> 100    20    ,      5           , 5 000 000 000 000 !!!


  .            .

----------

> ,   ""   , ..        /. 
>         .        /.


     ?

           ?

 -  ,       

 ,          
     ,
  ,      
  ( )       
 ?

----


     ,   ,     -    ,  ?
     ?

----------

,   - - ?
      ?

----------

> ?
> 
>            ?
> 
>  -  ,       
> 
>  ,          
>      ,
>   ,      
> ...


         (   )    :Smilie: ,             -      /.
     .    "  ".    ,     :
1.   ,     
2.   ,    ,     .
3.    ,   ,    (  , ,  ).      :Smilie: 
           .   !          .
     ,      1000  2000  3000.      -      ,       .

----------

5    11    15       1  

       , ,  ...      ?  ?       ?

----------


## _N

,    ...   ,   ,              ()      ,     .        - ?   " "          ...

----------

)     ,           (        (   )),   2, 4  6     2, 2.1, 4, 6  16  ,                   (   );
    14.5,    ,      .

----------

)     3                       ;
      ....     1  ,    .      1 .

----------

:
 1.7.       
1. ,   ,     ,      .
2. ,              ,   ,   ,      ,                     . ,              ,    .

 :
 54
1. ,    ,    .
2.       ,        .          ,   .

----------

> ,    ...   ,   ,              ()      ,     .        - ?   " "          ...


     .  01.07.18     .

----------


## _N

> .  01.07.18     .


 ,   ,   ?  ?

----------


## .

*_N*,  1  ,  .       54-,        .

----------

> ? - ,       ,    01.07.18


      2017      ?

----------


## _N

*.*,  1-   .    ,          ,     , ?     ,      . :-((

----------


## .

> ,          ,     , ?







> 


     ,          ))

----------


## _N

*.*,    ? 2  6   ...

----------

> 2  6   ...


  ,    ,  -. -,    ,             ,           . -,      -,   .

----------


## .

> .,    ? 2  6   ...


,    ,

----------

,    1834        ,     ....

----------


## _N

** , 
*.*,   !

----------

! , ,   (,  6%)    .  .   5 ,     .        -  01  2019 ?

----------


## .

> 01  2019 ?

----------

> 


!   01  2018             -?       ,  ....?      ?

----------

, .
     ?
    ,         ?

----------

**, 
  ,   ,  3   6300  ,   3000 .         ,      .   ,      .

----------

> **, 
>   ,   ,  3   6300  ,   3000 .         ,      .   ,      .


       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.   ,    -  ,     , ,    .
      ,  ,  .  . .

----------

> **, 
>   ,   ,  3   6300  ,   3000 .         ,      .   ,      .


   ?

 ,      -? 5-6   .

-  5     180.
   . 

,  ,           . 
, ,  1   100.  10 ,     .

----------

> ?
> 
>  ,      -? 5-6   .
> 
> -  5     180.
>    . 
> 
> ,  ,           . 
> , ,  1   100.  10 ,     .





> ?
> 
>  ,      -? 5-6   .
> 
> -  5     180.
>    . 
> 
> ,  ,           . 
> , ,  1   100.  10 ,     .


 180   ,          ,    5 ,          ,      1.05   1.1        .        ,    1  10000

    :

----------

> . .


 , ,    .

----------

> , ,    .


      ,   ...    ,        10 +- 
   1    ,        ...
       1      )    ...

            ?  ?
   ,

----------

> ?  ?


           ,       1          .   .
     ,   , 50 62.1,       ,     62.1  90.1     ,  62  ,              .
      ,       ,          .   ,    ,  ,     .        +  .

----------

> ,       1          .   .
>      ,   , 50 62.1,       ,     62.1  90.1     ,  62  ,              .
>       ,       ,          .   ,    ,  ,     .        +  .


 6 %      ,    ,   
100     
97        ,      
 )   ,

----------


## Salna

> ?
> 
>  ,      -? 5-6   .
> 
> -  5     180.
>    . 
> 
> ,  ,           . 
> , ,  1   100.  10 ,     .


      ?      ,   ,      .   ?
             .   ,   ,  ,     ,          .
      ,   .

----------

,  ,   14.5.

    2.1        ,       .             5  10  ,    20  40 .

      . ,   (  )         .       800   1  .

  4  14.5     ,    ,         , ,     ,     .      ",        ".

 ,   ,      . :

        ,       ,        :       50  ;    100 
         ,          ,    .

----------


## __

.

----------


## buhvostok74

!   ,      .   1   -?

----------


## .



----------

!  ,   ,  .    -   - .  : ,  (, ), ,  ,  .  - ?

----------

, , -,   ?
  - 3000 ?
       ....
    3000  -  ?

 -  ?

        ,     ,    .
        ,   ?

----------

**, 
, 3000  ,  50 -  ,    .
     .

----------

> !  ,   ,  .    -   - .  : ,  (, ), ,  ,  .  - ?


, .    .    ,     1  2019 .      ,   -,  ,       .      .  -, ,    - .

----------

**, 
     ,    ,    ,        01.07.2019   1  ,       ,     01.07.2019,    30    - ,   ,  ,   ,     ,       ,   01.07.2018   .       ,             ,       01.07.2019

----------


## alexVRN

,    /.
   : .   . +. ( -   + ).   - ,     /. 
    01.07.2018.    2021  -     ,    .

----------

*alexVRN*, 
.

----------

> 6 %      ,    ,   
> 100     
> 97        ,      
>  )   ,


         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 





> 100


/

----------

,    :         .

  ,          ,     .      .          ,         .   ,   ,    ,        .

   ,     .

   ,   ,  )

----------


## Fantas

> 6 %      ,


,      ?   ,     , ..       -   ,    .  ,       .   ?         /    . ,   (

----------


## Fraxine

. , ,    ,           -?

----------

,   ,  ,    ,   ( ).        1  2019 .      .         .. ?      ,        :Smilie:      ?    ,   1  2018         ,     ..    ?   -             .

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,  http://www.klerk.ru/doc/463265/

----------

> *_N*,  1  ,  .       54-,        .


.,   ,      54-,    ( ),       (,   )  /   (   ,     )    -    ?
    ?  ,     /?

----------


## Fraxine

> *Fraxine*,  http://www.klerk.ru/doc/463265/


, .     ()     - ?     ,          .
            ,     ,        01.07.2019?

  -      :Frown: .   , ....

----------


## .

> ()


 ,      ?  ?
,     2  2,    ,      ( 8   )

----------


## .

> .,   ,      54-,    ( ),       (,   )  /   (   ,     )    -    ?


.  ,   ,

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      ?  ?


 -,  -  .   3  4   .   - . ,   - : "    ". 
  , .
 - . 2 . 2  "        ".  -        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


.
 .1.1 54-



> -       ()      -         ;

----------


## Fraxine

*ZZZhanna*, .

----------

> ,           -?


   ,     ?

----------

?       ?
    1000

----------


## .

> ?


,  -? 0   ?

----------

> ,  -? 0   ?


     ? 

                 .     ,           .      ? ,     ,            .       35%.  ,    4.000 .,      0%,        .    (4.000)        (.  ).     ,     ,             .        65%   .   ,          , , .   -      ,        .      ,     .   ,        ( ,   ..),       .         ,           .           .              . ,           (,   ..),            .              ,  .

----------


## Olya09



----------


## .

> 


 .

----------

> .


        4000,           ?

----------


## .

.    .     ,

----------

-,  " "    ,         .
   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,     36   ,         (     )      ,      36        ,                 ,                    ,        ,

----------

*kuznechov119m*,      13  (    )?
**  -13 -  ** ** -13.  .
: ,   -        :Nea: 



> ,      ,   ()       ,      ,       - ,            ,     ,    ,*    ,*     13  .


    -       ...  , ,     -36 - .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ( ..  ,          )     13

----------

> 


   ?   , 



> [   13


       .
    ,   -    54-.

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .
>     ,   -    54-.


         ,                2017    ,    2018  ,            ,       36    ,      36        ,           ,      -       ,                        ,      ,

----------

*kuznechov119m*, 54-     4.1  .6.      *    -36   -*  -    ..     :Biggrin:

----------


## kuznechov119m

> *kuznechov119m*, 54-     4.1  .6.      *    -36   -*  -    ..


        36     ,

----------


## .

**,          :Frown:

----------

:Pardon:  .

----------

-      + .    ,  ?

----------

**, 
           -?    .

----------


## Fantas

13,     36:



> ,  ,   ,     ,        13      . 6 . 4.1 54-,         . 4 . 14.5 :
> 
>               1500  3000 ,
>            5000  10 000 .

----------

*Fantas*,     01.07 2018 .  -    .

----------


## Fantas

)

----------

> 13,     36:


    54-.  -36      2017 .

----------


## Nixi

!

  , .  :Redface: 

   ,  ,             /.       .

 :Hmm:   !!!  3      ,     .

    - ?   :Blush: 

      ,      : "        ?"

----------


## Storn

> ,      : "        ?"


      -    19  1991  :Lol:

----------


## kuznechov119m

36     -   -

----------


## __

:   , 4       ,  2-   1- ,  2-     . 
    2019 .           ?  3    4 ? , , ,

----------


## Storn

4  - 4

----------

> 36     -   -


   ?
,     -    .     .
      -     .

----------

> :   , 4       ,  2-   1- ,  2-     . 
>     2019 .           ?  3    4 ? , , ,


     (, ,      ) -  4 .     2019 
       -    3 (  ).

----------


## __

> (, ,      ) -  4 .     2019 
>        -    3 (  ).


 ,    ,    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ?
> ,     -    .     .
>       -     .


      ,          -        ,

----------

> -


 . ,     .

 - -   ,     .      -     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

3000  -      ))  ,

----------

> 3000  -      ))  ,


3  -     .
    :  -;   15   36.
   :    (  ),    (  -   ).
     :   ,      .
    -   :     .    .

----------

,          ?        ? 
  ?

        .

----------

> -      + .    ,  ?


 
      ,     

5.         ,      ()      ,   ,    ""       ()           ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .              .

"    " 
   .
    ,  

               - , "  ,  "
 99   ,     .

----------

> ,          ?        ? 
>   ?
> 
>         .


      .
 ,         

   - ?          ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     2    .      , ..  -   .




> 


, .

----------

> , ..  -


   -+     ( , ,      )       (--).
       ,       .    ( , )       -**       .
 ,       -  ,  



> .


       ,    ,   ,         (, ,  ,    ),         ,         ( , -   ),  __   :Pardon:  -    . ,   - -  (    ) -    ...      ...
   -                .

----------

> , .


...     :Wink:

----------


## y.ponomarev

- e-ofd.   1000 . 
     1 - 1 .   
     - 1400  1500 . 
    - 900 . 
     ,      ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,    ,      :Wink:

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,        -  ,    36              ,        ,      ,       36    ,  13

----------


## p

:Smilie: 
               (   )    ,       ?

    -.     ,    ...
 1  -       ,   ?

----------

> (   )    ,       ?
> 
>     -.     ,    ...
>  1  -       ,   ?


 
, ,      

 1  2018

----------


## kuznechov119m

,               ,         -       ,       ,      ,   -     ?

----------


## .

*kuznechov119m*,   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> *kuznechov119m*,   .


            ,     ,    36         ,         
               ,         30  ,          ,             ,          (90)             ,              ,             ,

----------


## .

> 36         ,


  " ",     ?



> 14.    -             - ,    ,                ,        ,    ,              -     -           - .             - .

----------


## .

> 


  ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,             ,                  ,

----------


## .

> 


    .       .    http://www.klerk.ru/doc/472941/

----------


## kuznechov119m

..      ,   36 ,

----------


## .

> ..


    ,   .            ))

----------


## alex1sol

> ,    ,


          ,             .      ,     .

----------

, -.
--

1.          -.
   . 

2.    .

3.         .

4.       (    )   (            ).

   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . 
> 
> 2.    .


      .       ..

----------

>>         -.
   . 

.     .

----------

,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


          -      "1: 08.02.2018  54-" (    ).
     ,            -   ,   .
   "   100% ,   / ,    ,      ,    ". -   ,   ,     .

----------


## .

> .


 1    ,     .  290-

----------

> 1    ,     .  290-


,   ,       01.07.18,    .    4  )))     ,        .           54.

----------

.
  ,    (, )  ,   -   .
        .    ,       .

 1:    -    ( )   1  2018 (,  )?

 2:    ,   3 ?

----------

> ,            -   ,   .


  .      .   ,     .     ,      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .
>   ,    (, )  ,   -   .
>         .    ,       .
> 
>  1:    -    ( )   1  2018 (,  )?
> 
>  2:    ,   3 ?


      ,          ,       ,      ?    36       ,                 36  ,       ,               36  ,   19400  ,        /                ,

----------

> .      .   ,     .     ,      .


*54   1.1.  .*
" -          ()   ...". 

   /       ,    ,    ,   .     .

----------

.         .      .

----------


## .

> .


    ,    .

----------

,   .      .

----------

> .         .      .


     ?
          :
    -      !
 -  ,  -               .   -  ,     !!!
,      ,   c     -    ,       -   !
   -   -

----------

,   ,   .

----------

. 

             .          ?

----------

.

----------


## .

> ,   .      .


  :Smilie:  



> ?


        .       .



> .


 ...

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,      ,     /      30

----------

> .       .


     "  ".        .

----------


## .

> .


  .        ,       .       . 
                   ,       ?

----------

,           .

----------

,       .

----------


## .

> 


    ,   



> .


      ,   -

----------

> ,        ,      ,     /      30


         -      (   ,    )  ,     .          ,     .       ,        -  ,      ...
    ,     ?      ,  ...

----------

7

----------


## .

,        ,   ?

----------

,      .

----------

**,  ?     ... :Bad:

----------


## .

- ,      :Smilie: 
      .            ,    . , ,     .   ,      , .

----------

.      ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -      (   ,    )  ,     .          ,     .       ,        -  ,      ...
>     ,     ?      ,  ...


         ,    ,                ,             ,                      - 02           ,

----------

> .       ..


  ,   ,     .

  ,      ,   .
 ?      ? 


, -.
--

1.          -.
   . 

2.    .

3.         .

4.       (    )   (            ).

   ?

---

  1  2018 .
   .

  5, 36.
      .

       .      . 

       .
-        :Smilie:

----------

,              ...

               . 90      . 5           .  5       ,     .

,    .     -  .      .
   ,     ,     "   " (c)     .
 .   ,   ,    . 

          -     " ",    ,      .

, , ,        ,    .
   .          .

----------


## o-

> ,              ...
> 
>                . 90      . 5           .  5       ,     .


   ?       .     ? 




> ,    .     -  .      .
>    ,     ,     "   " (c)     .
>  .   ,   ,    .


       -    ? 




> -     " ",    ,      .


        -  ! 




> , , ,        ,    .
>    .          .


?       ,      .           .
   ,    ,   %     .

----------


## 404

,    ,   %     
3.5 %   + 42 000   =       ?

    ,

----------


## -

> ,    ,   %     
> 3.5 %   + 42 000   =       ?
> 
>     ,


   -    ,     .       ,  " " .
    ,        .      %        -.
    !

----------

> -    ,     .       ,  " " .
>     ,        .      %        -.
>     !


    ?
    . 

,        -  ,    ,      1000    .
        .       .      ,  . 
       "".

             100-120.

     5.  ,    .  5     -     .        500  .




> ?       ,      .           .


          .   .
 ,    .         .

----------


## -

> 5.  ,    .  5     -     .        500  .


   ,             .        ,    ,    .



> .   .
>  ,    .         .


, , !     :Smilie:

----------


## Olaf

,    :Smilie: 
  :
1.       .       ,     .  ,  ,  -    .
2.     .   -   .   -?

----------


## _N

,        -   ?

----------


## A



----------


## A

.    -   ,   .    ,    .

----------

> -   ,


   ,    ?    ,   .

----------


## A

?     /,   .    ?   ,    ?

----------


## .

> ?     /,   .


!        ,  ? ))



> .


       , ?    ,    ?
          2000-   .



> N 54-         -           (, )    .


      21.03.2006 N 13854/05   N 40-68563/04-149-181

----------


## A

,  ,  .      .   .

----------


## A

.

----------


## A

"    06.12.2005      -            5000 .          ."

  ?     ,   .    . 

     ,  ,  ,   .   .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


          ,   ,            - ?

----------


## A

,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 - ,   .    .    ,             . ,         /   .

----------


## A

,

----------


## A

?  ,           ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  ? .        ,  ,   ?

----------


## .

> ?     ,   .    .


    ,    ?     ?     ?

----------


## A

"  ", "   ", "  ", " - "

----------


## .

*A*,     ,  ?

----------


## A

?   .     "  ,   "

----------


## .

*A*,  ..  ,       . .. .    ,  ?

----------


## Olaf

, - ?        . ,           ,   .       ,  ,  ,  .         .

----------


## 233

> , - ?        . ,           ,   .       ,  ,  ,  .         .


 
     ,   ..

 ,           ?

----------


## -

> , - ?        . ,           ,   .       ,  ,  ,  .         .


  !   ""      . ( , ,     -   ).      -         .
       .

----------


## -

> ,           ?


     -       !
 -      .         .

----------


## 33

> -       !
>  -      .         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      -      ( ,       )   ,   .

----------


## 33

> -      ( ,       )   ,   .


     .          ,   ,   ,           ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

( - ),   .      ,      .

----------


## 33

> ( - ),   .      ,      .


 
     .          ,   ,   ,           ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

.
    . ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## 33

> .
>     . ,  ,    ,    .


        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*33*, ,   ,   ?      ,  ,     ?
    -  ,      .

----------


## A

? 


ZZZhanna,     ?

----------


## -

> ?


     :

 54:
" -          ()      ,  ,  "

  ,          ?

----------


## A

,   .       ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


     ?      ,          -    ,   - .       ?

----------


## A

-

----------


## A

-     ""...

----------


## -

> -     ""...


 :
 ,           ,       .
,   ,      .

----------


## A

.     .      (    ).

----------


## 33

b   ,       ,

----------


## -

> ,       ,


 ?  !

----------


## 33

> ?  !


 ,    10   10    ?

     .          ,   ,   ,           ,

----------


## A

.        ,    .     .

----------


## A

,  ,    .

----------


## A

.     ,      .

----------


## 33

> .     ,      .


      ,    ,   ,        ,       ,      ,           , ,  ...

----------


## -

> ,    10   10    ?
> 
>      .          ,   ,   ,           ,


  ,       .   -      ,     -  ! ,   ,               .      .      -    - ?

    !      ,  -        .

   -   ,    ,    ,   .    ?
     , , , .

----------


## A

,     .     ,  !

----------


## A

-    ,    -      .

----------


## A

-

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


   ?    ?

----------


## A

,       ,     , .. .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ..


..        ? 
           250 .,         ?

----------


## A



----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## A

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  , , .

----------


## A

? ?

----------


## .

,  .       -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ? ?





> -


?

----------


## -

> ,       ,     , .. .


       ,      ,       .
" 475, 480, 482     ,             , , ,      ,                  -.      ,       - .             ,           ,        () ".

    ,       :Smilie:  

   .
,     ,         .
,   ,         , ..    .
      ,  ?          .   ,      ...

----------


## A

> ?


 

 "    " -

----------


## A

,     ,

----------


## A

"    "   . 

 ,   ?

----------


## .

*A*,    ,     - .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,      .     ()  ,       .               ,          .

----------


## A

?

----------


## A

,      ,       .   .    :  -    (   ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :  -    (   )


        -  .

----------


## .

> ,


      ?   ))

----------


## Fraxine

.  :               6% (  ).    01.07.2018  ,      -              ?

----------


## A

!   .      99%  .     .

----------

> ,      .     ()  ,       .               ,          .


   , ,

----------


## -

> ,      ,       .   .    :  -    (   ).


 -    .
   .  ,    ,     -          .     .  - ,   ,     -     . 
  :      -    !       .
B         .

----------


## .

> !   .      99%  .


.     ,       :Wink:

----------


## A

,      ,    "- ".     " ",     ,       .

----------

> .  :               6% (  ).    01.07.2018  ,      -              ?


 ,  (   / / /      /   , ,   ..)      2019,     .

----------


## .

> -


  1  2019

----------

> .  :               6% (  ).    01.07.2018  ,      -              ?


 ,  (   / / /      /   , ,   ..)      2019,     .

----------


## -

:

  ,        - ,    ,  , ;        ,      .

!     99% ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "- "


    "- ",       , -- ,    .      ,   99%         ,     ?

----------


## .

,     ?
      ,     ,         ()  .       :Smilie:

----------


## A

,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## A

?

----------


## .

> ,    .


   ?       ?

----------


## -

> ?


     ,        .
 ,      !
scaramouche  ? -   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> scaramouche  ?


   ...    ?

----------


## 33

,  ,   ,  10 000 ,     10 000   ,        ,         ?            (      (

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

!    , .   ,   ,  .     -?

----------


## .

1  2019         ( )

----------


## Fraxine

*.*, **, .




> 


    .2 . 2 54-    -  ,          -    "          "   ",     ".      .

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

.,     .

----------

> 1  2019         ( )


 
   -  .     ?
     01.07.2019    ?

----------



----------


## .

> -  .     ?

----------

> -  .


    ?       ?   ,   .

----------

.  -   ,        .

----------


## juska

> 


      /    ,       ?

----------


## Waadiim

,

                  ?....... ?    ?)

----------


## .

> /    ,       ?


,        



> ?.


    ?

----------


## juska

> ,


  :Frown:

----------


## A

,    ,    ?

----------


## .

*A*,     ,     .     ,     ?

----------


## A

?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## A

""

      ?   ?  ? ,    .  ,   ,   ,   .   ?

----------


## .

-      .      ** . 
  ,    . 



> 20.         ()        -     :
> )          ( ):
>   ,       (   );
>     ;
>             ;
>   (     );
>          ,         ;
> )           ( ):
>     ;
> ...


 ,         ?

----------


## ayri

,  ,   (,  )    -        01.07.18.?

----------


## .

-?  1     .

----------


## ayri

)),   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*.*,  ,    " "      ?

----------

54-      ...   22 ... 




> 4.      
>    ,    
> ,    (   
>    ),   
>      ,   
>     , , ,    -
>    1  2019 .

----------


## juska

> 54-      ...   22 ...


 , ,     ,

----------

,   ,    ,     .
  -  ...

----------

> ,    ,     .


  :Smilie: ?  


> "    "
>   "  ",

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> 54-      ...   22 ...


  ,    .      ,              .   .     , ...

----------

> ?


   :
" ?" 
"!"
:
" ?"
"!"

    -      ....?

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

> 1  2019         ( )


.,       :  1  2018      ,              λ. ,     :Dezl:

----------


## Storn



----------


## A

,

----------


## .

> 


    . -    2017.       ,   1  2018     ,    .

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

> . -    2017.       ,   1  2018     ,    .


    ....   -   .       :Big Grin:

----------


## room111

15% +  -      ,        ?  01.07.18?
..  140   ...

----------


## .

1  2018 .

----------


## juska

> 54-      ...   22 ...


   ?
  :
   -    01.07.2019

     -  ,    ?

----------


## Lita-BHG

!    6%      .          , ..     .    -    ?

----------


## .

> ?







> -    ?


 .

----------


## Lita-BHG

)

----------


## werw33

> .


        ??? 
       ..              ...--   -    \            ..     ?

----------


## A

-

----------


## 77

> -


!    ,             , ..         .
               /.

----------

-

----------


## .

> ???


 -    .     .   .      .

----------


## werw33

> !    ,             , ..         .
>                /.


          \          \    ..      ..      .....
   ????

----------


## .

> \          \    ..


 -      .   ?

----------

,            ,        .  99%     ,     ,      ,            (          ,    )

----------


## A

,    .   .     -.   ,    .

----------

,      / (  ,         )   01  18     ?         ?

----------


## A

.

----------


## Oks_m

!    - ,      .   ,        ,  ,      /     (F1 -  , F2 -  ).     .                -  .         7300,       - 7600. ..  300 .    F1  F2,    .  .    , ..           ,   1      .            2 ,      .   ?          ?    ,    ,      .     ?  ?

----------

> .


  ?

----------


## A

.      .

----------


## werw33

> -      .   ?


   -12,  ..         --    ..     ..

----------


## .

> --    ..


 .

----------


## werw33

> .


   ..          ...

----------


## .

> ...


     .

----------

> ,      /


    ,       ,     ,    ,    .              .     ,   , .            .              .

----------

> 7300,       - 7600. ..  300 .    F1  F2,    .


      + 300  +    .     .          -.  ,     ,  ,    ,   ,  .

----------


## Oks_m

> ,       ,


   .      :   ,        ...        /.           .               ...

----------

> .      :   ,        ...        /.           .               ...


        ,   "  ".
    .
  4.7. "       "  ,     .
 :Smilie: 
    -    ,   !

----------


## .

> .


      .

----------

> ,   "  ".


      ,  ,        , ,    .

----------

> /.           .


  ,   ,      4           . -.  -,            /, ,  01.01  03.11  2%,   04.11.  31.12.  1,8%.          .   ,   ,   ,   , -,   .
        ,    ,      -        -   ,        .   ,      ,        -?     1 .        .

----------

,     1.0,  ,  01.01.2019        ,     .    ,      -.

----------

> ,  ,        , ,    .


, ! ..      10 ,      :Smilie: 
      ,    ?

----------

> , ! ..      10 ,


 .   ,  ,   ,    ,    10 ,   30 .    ,     ,    .




> ,    ?


    ,        ?      ,  , 1,5-3       , 5000-10000   .      4.1     .

----------

> 


,   .      , , ?

----------

**, 
.

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,     1.0,  ,  01.01.2019        ,     .    ,      -.


    ,        36  1.1
      ,    1.0

----------


## .

> 


 http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/473761/

----------

> ,   ,      4           . -.  -,            /, ,  01.01  03.11  2%,   04.11.  31.12.  1,8%.          .   ,   ,   ,   , -,   .
>         ,    ,      -        -   ,        .   ,      ,        -?     1 .        .


    ""..       -      .

----------


## zhelen

,      .  ,          ( ).   ,  .       1  2018?     ,     1  2019    ?      ,      ,     .?

----------


## A

,  .    .

----------


## zhelen

?  ?

----------


## A

.    .    -   .    . 

 .  ,   .   .

----------


## zhelen

. 
   -

----------


## A

.    ,  ,  -       .      .

----------


## zhelen



----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


                 ,            2019  ,

----------


## A

.

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .


      ,                     ,        2019

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  01.07.18    -    ,       .     ,    ,          .  , ,     ,       , .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,          ,    .  :
1.   
2.     
3.      50%  .
 ,  80%      .   .
   .  ,    .
, .   ,    2   .      . ,       .
   15    ,    - 1%     300 000?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,          ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          ,    .  :
> 1.   
> 2.     
> 3.      50%  .
>  ,  80%      .   .
>    .  ,    .
> , .   ,    2   .      . ,       .
>    15    ,    - 1%     300 000?


   .     .

----------


## A

,    ,              .

----------


## y.ponomarev

)        )   )     ,       .       .        . 
      .    18 000   ,    ,       . 12 000 - 14 000  ,     800 . 

,     , )

----------


## kuznechov119m

,            ,        ,             ,                      ,     ,                ,            ,

----------


## A

,   ,           ,    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------


## A

.  . 

   ,    .                 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   !!!)      ,       .  .    ,  .
 !      - 57%   (  , ),    .     !
 20 000   11 400 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 20 000   11 400 .


   ?   57%?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  20 000 ,      ~15 300,     ~13  300.  66,5%  .

----------

> ""..      -      .


      ..   ,  "     ,            -.   ,    .     ,    ,  .      1.1   (/)    ".

----------

> ,  .


   ?     ?       01.07.2019 .  , ,    ,           30    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .  20 000 ,      ~15 300,     ~13  300.  66,5%  .


 20000   17400    (    )       ,

----------


## Olaf

> 20000   17400    (    )       ,


      .     ,    ,    .    ,    .    .            ( )   ,    .

----------


## A

-,       , ,   ,   ,     ,    ,           -   .       .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      ,            .  ,       . ,  .. ,      2018       ,

----------


## Olaf

,         .     ,  ,  ...      .  ,       .
 ,        .             .     .

----------


## A

,      ,        .         . 

,    ,        ,   ,          ""  .  "",   ,       .   *    ,   -  .

----------


## __

,      .        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*__*, .   ,      ,   0,87%  .      .
     !

----------

.
    ,   .
       . 
      01  18   -?

----------


## 77

> ,         .     ,  ,  ...      .


   :
   54    ()   ( ),        .     ,     1%  .
       .

----------


## .

> 01  18   -?


        1  2019

----------


## .

> ,         .     ,  ,  ...


       .          .

----------


## tysh

,   01.07.2018   -     (  )  .
  01.07.2019  ?

----------


## 1

delete

----------


## 1

,             7 ?
     1     ?
      +?

       ,    ?
+   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1     ?


.




> +?


.




> 


      -    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,             7 ?


      ,         -      ,               ,          ,         ,       ,        ,                   ...

----------


## 1

,     ? 

 -     ,      ,         ()

            ?
   ,   .  , ,      .

   ?   ,  .
          (          )?

----------


## 1

-     ,   .

   ,    .

----------

> ,    ?
> +   ?


.        54,   ,        ,    .

----------

> ?   ,  .


   ,       ,    ,     ,    .

----------

> -   .


      30 ,  10    ,        .        ,    .      -.

----------


## 1

> ,       ,    ,     ,    .


   ? 
      ?  :Smilie: 
       ?  .

   ,  1  -    .
     ,     .

,  ?      .   ,  .
        .               ,  . .    ,  ,    .    ,     .

  ,           -      5 ,         . ?

  - ,             ?

----------


## 1

> 30 ,  10    ,        .        ,    .      -.


, ,    .
, .    10  .

  . 
   .

          . 
     ,    .

----------

> ,           -      5 ,         . ?


  .         .       ,      ,     ,    .





> ?


     ,       -.





> ,     .


   ,   .

----------

> .
>      ,    .


-  ,    - .     .

----------


## Vakira

.    ,    ,       .      ( - )     . ,   1     -,       .
         ,    ,    .   ,         -   - ?

----------

> ,


 . -,         ,   100% . -,     ,  ,  ,     ,  ,    ,         -,  ,  ,  .  ,    ,     .       ,    .

----------


## 1

> ,      ,     ,    .


   ?

 - -       1  2018.
  ,    1  2017    .

----------

> ?


  , -         ,                ,     -.  , -     ,          1  2018 ,  ,  -    ,         .            , -      ,   ?  1  2018   ,    ,   ,   ,     ,   , -      .     ? ,        ,      .     ,          ,      .

----------

229   ,     .  ,     ,     .       .

        ,      .

  ,         ,      ,      .          .

----------

> 229   ,     .


, .                 .



> 


   .      .        ,     .




> ,         ,      ,      .


.  ,     .

----------


## _

,  6%   , ,   .
     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 6% ** , , **  .


   " "   ...   -   ,    ...

----------

> -   ,    ...


30    -    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


-...        , .

----------

> -...        , .


    ? ?   ,   30- .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ? ?   ,   30- .


 
 ,             30      ,          2019

----------

1

----------


## .

.   , .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .   , .


 ,             ,             ,     ,          ,

----------

> , .


   /       200 ,   2017 ,    .

----------


## .

> ,             ,


        ?      ?  :Wink: 



> /       200 ,   2017 ,    .


    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> /       200 ,   2017 ,    .


      ,         ,      ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,     ...   ,           ,              ,        ...

----------

> ?


      ,         .

----------


## juska

,   :Smilie: 
        ,     ?

----------


## .

> 


 - ?   198    ? ))

----------

> 198    ? ))


, .    200 ,  600 ,   ,   ,   .    2017 , ,    ,   ,     ,    .      ,     ,   ,    2018 .

----------


## __

.      ,   .      .        ,       ,  - .         .   ,   .      .        .    ,  ,    .    ,   ?  -.

----------


## .

> , .    200 ,  600 ,


  200 .,  )))     ?



> 2.       ** , ,  ,          ** ,


 . 900 .    . ,       ?       ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 200 .,  )))     ?


    ?    ,          ,   .
     ,       ,    .

----------

> ?


     ,   ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,  200 . ,        900  .    ,   .

----------


## .

> ?


   ,        ? 




> ,


      ,     .     ? 
    ,    .       ((

----------


## kuznechov119m

https://www.rbc.ru/economics/03/05/2...794781c32b6916
   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       .      . ?
          ?       10    !         .

----------


## .

*y.ponomarev*,    ,       ?      
 ,      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*.*, :



> -       ** ,   ,   .


  ,            .

----------


## .

*y.ponomarev*,        .       ,     .         .    ,   .
      ,   .

----------

> ,     .     ?


,   . . 



> 


 ,     ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> *y.ponomarev*,    ,       ?      
>  ,      .


      ,   1996       .                  ,         ,                     ,

----------


## __

.    ,    .     .    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   )

----------


## _

> .   , .


  -  "" - ",  ...." -   .    .    , 6% , .        -?

----------


## .

*_*,         1  2019 ,        ( )
            .      ,  ...

----------


## _

. , .       ,    -  ""    ?        ,   "" ?  -             .

----------


## y.ponomarev

+   . ,  90% . 
   ,         .

----------


## .

> -             .


     ,    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> +   . ,  90% . 
>    ,         .


         ,               , ..   8000        24000     50%  ,             ,   50 %

----------


## y.ponomarev

*kuznechov119m*,     ,   100%  .        ,             . 

  ,    2019   ,    ,           ,     .  ,          2019 .    /-,   40 000    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------

> 50 %


      50%,         .

----------

> /-,   40 000    .


   , 10    ,    .  ,          ,    3%  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  ,      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 50%,         .


..                           ?        24000

----------


## .

> ,             ,   50 %


-           .    .      50%   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -           .    .      50%   .


              50 %  ,          ,                4000  (   ), 24000+4000 =28000     02         ,       18000              ,                2000  (     ) ,     -                  ,       ,       2  2019  ,

----------


## .

> -

----------


## kuznechov119m

18000     ,       ?     ,               ,         36  ,     18000

----------


## .

*kuznechov119m*,      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> *kuznechov119m*,      .


 ,      ,

----------

> ?


.     http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/472310/

----------


## AlexJo

.  ,             -   .     ,        ,            .    2 ,    - .  -  ? 
1.   .                      ,       . 
2.        .                 .
3.  .   , ..                 .

----------


## AlexJo

,        - (  -),          .  -         ,        ?   ?

----------

> ,        - (  -),          .  -         ,        ?   ?


           ,    (         ),           (              (    )    ).          ,        .
            ,        (      ),             .   ,          .

----------

*AlexJo*, 
   ,      .  1-2,    .    ,      36 ,    ,         ,    ,       .                .    1      ,     ,    ++ ,    -,         ,      ,     ,   ,    ,    2 ,        .

----------


## AlexJo

1-3    .   -           , .          .   .

----------

> .   .


 30   36    18 ,  .  ,     ,       " ",          ,    1       .      /  ,         ,          ,  5 ,            ,     ,    36       .

----------

1.05  ,    ,1.0        01.01.2019

----------


## AlexJo

,   )

----------


## werw33

> 1.05  ,    ,1.0        01.01.2019


  ---    ...

----------

> ...


    ,  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

https://www.ss-20.ru/index.php?topic=1204.0
       - -     ,

----------


## MariaVU

.        36 ?

----------


## e-sm

.    6%, -.    ,    .          ,     .   (, ) .     -,        -        ?   !

----------


## Salna

.         . 
,   15000 ,  10000 ,   5000 .
    ,    10000 ,       10000 ,
  ,     5000 ,       15000 .    ?   25 .   ?

----------

> ?


    ,       1.05,      1.0+(   ),    .

----------


## Salna

** ,   1.0,  1.05

----------


## Salna

** ,    .   1.05      - ,   ?

----------

> 1.05      - ,


  ,    .
 ,  "" ,    1.0+

----------


## Salna

** ,    1.0+
 1.0   1.05,   1.1.     1.0+?

----------

> 1.0+?


   ,     .

----------


## 33

1.        ?    ?
2.               ?      ?
3.              ,      ?     ?    ?

----------

,     11 +  + 1     5

      ,     ,   36     ?      ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,            ,         ,       ,         ,

----------

> 1.        ?    ?
> 2.               ?      ?
> 3.              ,      ?     ?    ?


1)       ,        ,    .
2)  - 
3)  ,   ,         . ,   ,     -,         -,      ,            ?

----------


## 33

> 30   36    18 ,


      ? 1 , 1 , 1  ,  ...

  ?     ?         ?   ...

----------

> .    6%, -.    ,    .          ,     .   (, ) .     -,        -        ?   !


   ,    ,   ,      ,         ,  ,       ,      ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

-    .
      .

----------

> ?


  1.      ,   .




> ?


  . 




> ?


       ,  1-.




> ?


  ,     .




> ...


  .

----------


## 33

,

----------


## e-sm

.    ,    .     ,            .     .

----------

> .    ,    .     ,            .     .


      ? 
     ? 
   ? 
      ? 
     ? 
  ?
          ?

----------


## e-sm

> ? 
>      ? 
>    ? 
>       ? 
>      ? 
>   ?
>           ?


1.     .
2. ,     .
3.      ,      .
4.   3 . .
5. 2%    50 .  .
6.   40-50-    .
7.   ,       .        ,   .   -      .

----------


## Salna

> 1) ,   ,     -,         -,      ,            ?


          ,    -?     . 
   - ,      .  /    .

----------

> ,    -?     . 
>    - ,      .  /    .


 :Big Grin:  ,     ,   ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## Lomik

,     ,   ,   :

1.          ,        ,     .

2.         -   , , ,      ( ),      .

3.      .

4.   .       ,    2,    ?

----------

> ,     ,   ,   :
> 
> 1.          ,        ,     .


  (-)  +. 
   .




> 2.         -   , , ,      ( ),      .


     ,      .
 :Smilie: ,    ,   -    .        .




> 3.      .


 




> 4.   .       ,    2,    ?


       .

----------


## Lomik

> (-)  +.


   ,      /           .       .

----------

> ,      /           .       .


       -,       , ,     ,   .
-  3500    ,      ,  3000  ,      .
             ,     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,      /           .       .


    ,   -           2017 ,                ,             ,                10      ,   (     ,    )  17     ,           ,       ,     ,                (       )           ,                     ,

----------

> ,      /           .       .


     ,  -,    ,   "" ,           .
    -          (-).  
          ( )    ,        .
  ,    -     ,                    .
  -        -   ,             (     ,   ).

----------

*kuznechov119m*, 
   ,   ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> *kuznechov119m*, 
>    ,   ?


   ,               36      ,         13 ,                   ,            ,             ,          ,                     ,              ,

----------



----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


    ,  1-       ,                   ,               ,      ,

----------

> ,  1-       ,                   ,               ,      ,


 1  1000       ,       ,

----------


## 333

> *AlexJo*, 
>    ,      .  1-2,    .    ,      36 ,    ,         ,    ,       .                .    1      ,     ,    ++ ,    -,         ,      ,     ,   ,    ,    2 ,        .


       -  01.07.19.,     54-             .    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 1  1000       ,       ,


    ,                ,          ,      -       ,              ,           ,                    ,              ,     ( P ,)                       ,

----------


## Lomik

> ,    -     ,                    .


          ?    ?   ,            ,      ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*kuznechov119m*,      1    ,     ,   ,     .   Memo Fora   .   (6%)   .      ,  ,     . - ,     .   1      2   50 (!!!)   .

----------


## glbuh7

?
     .         .       ,   01.07.2018 .   :
1.          .?
2.       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Lomik*,      .    ,     .  ,  ,          .   .                .        ?     . 
,    10 -,   1  (  .).   10     10-20    (   , ),  1    ,   10 -
         .    . http://webkassa.kz/ , http://online-kassa.kz/ - 5600   !!!     .

----------

> ?    ?   ,            ,      ?


!        :Smilie: 
  - -    ,     .         ,      .    ,  ,       (          ,  ).
    ,  - -  .
     -,      .     ,     -.
     , , ,    ()   .
   .   ,   ,       ,  !
        ,       -,     ,  , ,   .

----------

> ?


.            ,   , ,  01.07.2018    ,    ,     ,  01.07.2019           .

----------


## Lomik

> - -    ,


  ,  ( )   30 -        (  - ),       / - /.      //.   ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,  ( )   30 -        (  - ),       / - /.      //.   ?


     ..       ,     -30  (     ) ,    2021             ..        ,     ,            ,      
https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/price
     ,     ,      30

----------

> ,  ( )   30 -        (  - ),       / - /.      //.   ?


!    -,    ,     ,      .        .             -   USB,    -, .      ,      ,     - 58 ,       - 30  ,     -    .  .. 
      .    .

----------


## Lomik

> !    -,    ,     ,      .


 , . 

        ,   ,  ,      ,     +  .       - "      ?"   - "  ,   ".        .

----------


## kuznechov119m



----------

> , . 
> 
>         ,   ,  ,      ,     +  .       - "      ?"   - "  ,   ".        .


  -  " "     " ".
    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 333

,. ,  ,      .         .

----------

,     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   .   .     .             .    . 
 -   ,        .

----------

,     ,      ,   ,  ,   ,         ,      ,       ?   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

-.          Wildberries      .     ? 
    "".   ""        54-  .    ,    .
        .  ""   .   -,    -   .

----------

,          ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

. ,    ,   ,    .



> - ( ).





> 54-,      .        ,            /       -.                .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  Wildberries         !    .
    ,   ,  ,  ,  , . 
 :          ,     /   .       :



> ,             www.wild*****.ru.

----------


## ALSU16

!   ,   .  （-2 ）.      /,           ,    . ,     .    2021          ,   /.    6000 .       ,       ,      （    1000）.        ,         1? （,      ）

----------

,   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

, .    "  ".   " 30      5 "

----------

> !   ,   .  （-2 ）.      /,           ,    . ,     .    2021          ,   /.    6000 .       ,       ,      （    1000）.        ,         1? （,      ）


     ?
1   1

----------

ponomarev
        ,

----------


## ALSU16

1            .     7-.   18.,         1  40.        .      .     ,   /.    ？

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,

----------

> 1            .     7-.   18.,         1  40.        .      .     ,   /.    ？


 185 -  , ,     
 5 -  ,    ,       
 11  + 1      ,  ,    1   

        , , ,

----------


## ALSU16

..         ,       21.  , 15123,   600,   1,    （）.    ,   / ？

----------


## ALSU16

..         ,       21.  , 15123,   600,   1,    （）.    ,   / ？

----------

> ..         ,       21.  , 15123,   600,   1,    （）.    ,   / ？


       2535 - 1000 
  - 1000 

     ,  ,         )

----------

! , .   - (   ).      .      .        (   ).     ,     .   2018   ?  ,   .   . 
.. ,      ,       :Frown:

----------

> ! , .   - (   ).      .      .        (   ).     ,     .   2018   ?  ,   .   . 
> .. ,      ,


 ,  1         ,       /

----------


## 77

> 1            .     7-.   18.,         1  40.        .      .     ,   /.    ？


     1  8,     1 7        . 
,         .
    40,  30 ,     1.

----------

> ! , .   - (   ).      .      .        (   ).     ,     .   2018   ?  ,   .   .


   ,  ,       3-4% ,        .

----------


## 77

> ! , .   - (   ).      .      .        (   ).     ,     .   2018   ?  ,   .   .


      ,      ,     .       .
** ,            !

----------


## ALSU16

.

----------

> 1  8,     1 7        . 
> ,         .
>     40,  30 ,     1.


    1      ?
        ?

----------

> 1      ?
>         ?


     .        ,      .

----------

> -30


 30   ,   usb,   usb,     ,   usb,    ,  ,         ,     ,       30,   ,  ,       , -         ,      ,     ,   ,       .  ,     ,         ,       ,    ,   ,   ,  .    ,       ,      .

----------

> ,  Wildberries         !    .
>     ,   ,  ,  ,  , .


     .        ,    ,   .        , 14-   ,   ,    ,   50       .   .     -.           .       ,     ,            .    ,  ,   ,    ,    14-   ,      ,   ,  ,    ,   ,     .       ,       ,        ,    .

----------

> 


        ,     ,      ,    .   ,     ,    .

----------


## ALSU16

,      .   .

----------

> .


,  01.07.2019                         .

----------

> Wildberries      .     ?


,         ,      "" .

----------

> 30   ,   usb,   usb,     ,   usb,    ,  ,         ,     ,       30,   ,  ,       , -         ,      ,     ,   ,       .  ,     ,         ,       ,    ,   ,   ,  .    ,       ,      .


 11    15    -

----------

> .        ,    ,   .        , 14-   ,   ,    ,   50       .   .     -.           .       ,     ,            .    ,  ,   ,    ,    14-   ,      ,   ,  ,    ,   ,     .       ,       ,        ,    .


     ,   (

----------

> ,   (


     ,   .   ,   .        .

----------

> 11    15


      .   .

----------

> .   .


      ?

----------

> ?


  1.    ,  ,   ,     .

----------

> ! , .   - (   ).      .      .        (   ).     ,     .   2018   ?  ,   .   . 
> .. ,      ,


 ,     ,         . ?    ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 77

> ,      .   .


     ?

----------


## ALSU16

.         （ ）,         ,       .

----------

> .         （ ）,         ,       .


  .  - ,           .

----------


## ALSU16

,       ,        .      .              ,      ,       .           ,      /.

----------

.           . ,        .   , .  ,   -   .    .  !

----------

,   ,        ,   100 000,      ,   100 ,    ?

----------

-  .  ,     .         ,  ,   ,       ,         .

----------


## 33

> -  .  ,     .         ,  ,   ,       ,         .


  ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,        ,   100 000,      ,   100


+1




> ,


    .
.    1 ,     ,     100 ,    .



> ,       .


     .      .

----------


## ALSU16

）             .    ,   ,   ,   ,          ..   .                 .-       ？     《  ... ...》?

----------


## .

> 100 ,    .


    .     ,   . 
      ,      .         ,

----------

,  .      ,   .   ,  .       ,   .         .

----------


## ALSU16

30-      3000      /     .         .        ,      .

----------

> ,  ,       3-4% ,        .


    .  -  ,   .      ,      :Frown:       . , ,       "  " ?   ?     .

----------

> .     ,   .


    ?

       500   1

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,        .     .

----------

> 30-      3000      /     .         .        ,      .


  ?  ? .  ? .  ,   ,   . ,    ....

----------


## ALSU16

?                   ,   .    ,    .            ,                （ ）    ）   ,    .            》    ,      ,    .

----------

,   .    ,    ,    ,     .     ...

----------


## ALSU16

）     ,       ）  ,         ...

----------


## .

> ?


   -    . ..        




> ,   .    ,    .


    ))       . ,   ?       .      " ".

----------


## y.ponomarev

** ,   WB          .        ,   . 
 100    ,          " ".        ,    .        e-mail.

----------


## kuznechov119m

https://vse-kassi.ru/kupit/online-ka...55277850970731
      30  ,        100    ,    1.0  1.05  ,  1.1    ,       1.0     ,   1.05

----------


## __

.     .

----------

> ）     ,       ）  ,         ...


!     .           ,      ,           :Smilie:         .
      -    !       !   ?     -    300 .  300  -   .  ,      -      -   ,          :Smilie: 
 ,      ,       . .. ,        .  ,          .
    1 8     (     -   ) -      .

----------


## 44

> 1 8     (     -   ) -      .


  1  ?

----------


## juska

,     ,       ,    ,             ,  ,     50-60  ,     30+  :Abuse: 
 -     ,           ?
 :Frown: (

----------

> 1  ?


     IT ?
     1 ,    .

----------

> ,     ,       ,    ,             ,  ,     50-60  ,     30+ 
>  -     ,           ?
> (


   .

----------

> -     ,           ?


     ,  ,

----------

> IT ?
>      1 ,    .


 : "    1 8    " ,

----------

> -    . ..


    ,    500  ,          100   ?

----------

> ** ,   WB          .        ,   . 
>  100    ,          " ".        ,    .        e-mail.


      ,    ,     ,         ,       ?

----------


## 77

> : "    1 8    " ,


! !      !    1      !

----------


## 77

> ,    ,     ,         ,       ?


!          !!!
      ,                      .      .

----------


## 77

> ,    500  ,          100   ?


   ?  ,       ,   ,                -   !

----------


## .

> ,


   .       :Wink:      ,      (   ),     -,   -  .

----------

100        ,      ,        ,           

          ,    1500  

    8.3    

    500  ,     ?
    500 ,        ?
           500    ?

----------


## 77

> ,    1500


 ?   ?



> 500  ,     ?


  1  500  -    .
      ,    ,   . 



> 500 ,        ?
>            500    ?


       ()      .    ,        ,    10  .
     ,     .

----------


## 33

500  ?

----------


## 77

> 500  ?


     .            ,      ?         ()!
       -     .      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

77,          (.  ..)?        .    .

----------

> e-mail.


     ,    ,  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

** ,   ?  ,       ,           . 
      ,    .         .             ,    .  54-      " " .    . , ,        .        .   ,   " ".

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       .

----------

> ,       .


,               ,   .      ,     ,    ,    .      , , , .       .      ,    ,    .    ,         ,    ,  .
 6  14.5  
6.        -   ()                  ()     ,       - , -
             ;    -          .

----------

,         ,    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,         ,    ?


        (      ) ,                    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

** ,         .    .                 . 
  . 6 14.5        5 ,    10 .    .   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*kuznechov119m*,   . 
   .    ,     ,          .   .   .    100%  .         30  .         .

----------

> 


,         ,      -.

----------

> .    ,     ,


     ,          .

----------

> 30  .         .


    ,    2-3     ,     ,   2-3 ,    , ,    ,      30    ,     . ,      ,   ,    .    ,     .

----------

> . 6 14.5        5 ,    10 .    .   ?


    ,      .      , ,       ,     , .     ,    .

----------

,     ?       ?
   ,     )
   ,      .. ?

----------

,      .      ,     ,     ,    ,    ,       (   ,   ),       .   .

----------


## -25

! , ,    -   2018      , +  + ? 
    (  -     ...),      (  )      (       -).

----------

> ,      .      ,     ,     ,    ,    ,       (   ,   ),       .   .


      ,        ?

----------


## ALSU16

! :   -30.             1., ,      (  ),  .        / (  2021      ).      8-      1. -    ?  ?

----------

> ! :   -30.             1., ,      (  ),  .        / (  2021      ).      8-      1. -    ?  ?


    ?

----------


## ALSU16

7 -.       .        . 2-3

----------

> 7 -.       .        . 2-3


      (
       ,       ?      ?

----------


## ALSU16

,         1,     ,     .   ,    .           ,   /         1.07.2018   .     ,    1

----------

> ,         1,     ,     .   ,    .           ,   /         1.07.2018   .     ,    1


      ,    

   11   1   + 1500     ,       1     ,   30  1  ,

----------

> ,        ?


,     .    1  2018     .

----------

> 1


      ,     ""  ""  ,   1  ,   "" .
   .

----------

> ,     ""  ""  ,   1  ,   "" .
>    .


    30    ) 

    1000  (     100  )

----------


## ALSU16

6000 )

----------


## sashaB

,     . 1 -   ,  -  01.07.18,  2 -  (,  )  01.07.19 -    .
 ,   2  ()      ?  ,   1    ,      ,      ?

----------


## __

.

----------


## sashaB

,    .         ?

----------


## 61

().     1  2018?    -     -.    - .     :
"8.    ,  ,    (     ,  ,     ,    ),    -           ,     22  2003   54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2019 .
(  ,       27  2017   337-.)

 1  2019   -    ,     (. 8 . 7    03.07.2016  290-).
      .
,        ?    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*61*,        2019  :
 2. .3 54-:



> 2.                   -           :
> -     ()  ,       .



** ,       .    )

----------


## y.ponomarev

" "     ,      :



> ?    ?
> 
>         ,        -, - ,      ,        .  -     ,  -      ,  -      .
> 
>   54-       -    ,      .        ,  -           .           ,        .       .


 ,          -.         ,      .

----------


## .

*sashaB*,          1  2019 .

----------


## .

*61*,    ?

----------

> " "     ,      :
> 
>  ,          -.         ,      .

----------


## sashaB

> *sashaB*,          1  2019 .


,  .
   ,    2  -,      -,    - ,  ,   1 ,            ,     " "  -? 
   .

----------


## .

> ,  ,   1 ,

----------

> 30    )


   , 91 , 92 ,           ,  15 000 -.

----------


## ALSU16

1  ?

----------

.
 2017   1 700 000 -, 500   , -  .    1  2018    ,     ,       ,    .     ,     ,      2,   20 ,     ,    ,     .

    1.0,    1.05,    31.12.2018   ,       .

    ,   ,      ,   ,    .
            54-,    ,    ,    .
 3        2  ,   1  2018    ,  ,     ,  ,    ,  ,     , .
    .     .
   ,  ,  300    ,    ,   ,       200 ,    ,      ,  ,   ,   ,     .   -  .  ,     1 ,   ,    .         .      ,      .

----------

*ALSU16*, 
, ,      ,        .    .

----------

11       1  ,   30  1   ,      ,                 91 ,   5      300   ,     ,     ,      ,       ,      ?

----------


## ALSU16



----------


## ViviaMa

!
    -
 !
   ,  ,   , ,   ,  01.02.2021         ** , ,     (. 17 . 7    03.07.2016  290-,    17.03.2017  03-01-15/15607)
  ?
      ,  , ..       .

----------

*ViviaMa*, 

 ,    .

----------

> 91


     ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

, ,      :     ,        01.07.2018 .  ,   . 6 . 2 . 2    ,     "              ",   ,    !!!  ?

----------


## werw33

> ,     ""  ""  ,   1  ,   "" .
>    .


    ""..  01.02.21 ......

----------


## 61

> *61*,    ?


.,     !-     -    !   " " ,       1  2019 . .   - .     -18.?

----------

> ""..  01.02.21


    ,       .   ,    .

----------


## .

*61*,     - (  ).      .            ,

----------


## 77

> ,         1,     ,     .   ,    .           ,   /         1.07.2018   .     ,    1


 ()!    ,       .     -  1  8 -   ,     -.   ,   , , "  "       -. 
        -,                  1  :Smilie: 
      !

----------


## y.ponomarev

30          .   1 8   2021 .

----------


## 77

> ,    2-3     ,     ,   2-3 ,    , ,    ,      30    ,     . ,      ,   ,    .    ,     .


   - ..                -     .
    54       :     ,       -    .
      .
              -     ?
    30  !         (       !!!)

----------


## y.ponomarev

77,         .   . 
 ,       .

----------

> -     ?


  30 ,    ,    ,     20  ,     (   ).

----------

> (       !!!)


      ,      - ,   ,   ,    .    ,    .       ,   ,        ,      ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -     ?
>     30  !


54-        .       -    ,   ,   -  .    -        ,       (, ,  -  ,    ).

----------


## Fraxine

-  :        ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

aqsi           . ,      !  20  , , 1 .        .   5   5 ,   20    1 .      ,          . ,        54-

----------

> (, ,  -  ,    ).


   , .  ,   ,    ,   , , ,   ,   8  ,       ,    ,      8      .

----------

*y.ponomarev*, 
  ,      ,    ,      ,    .

----------

> ?


     ,   .

----------


## ALSU16

.

----------


## ALSU16

?

----------


## Tyapa

,     (((        6%,    , .     .      ,   .   /  ,     ..  1 ,        .     ?   ,       ?

----------

*ALSU16*, 
     ,   ,    .        ,                 ,  ,  ,      .

----------

*Tyapa*, 
   ,     ?   -, -?

----------


## 1

,  ?

         1  ()?

   ? -

----------


## Tyapa

** ,        ,    ...  ,

----------

> 


   , ,     ,         ,       1  2018     .

----------

:
   : +   (         ).       ,   .      .   .   -    .           . 
      .        (- ) ?

----------


## MariaVU

.   ,     .     -          (, ,  )?   -    ?

----------

> .   ,     .     -          (, ,  )?   -    ?


 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    ?


 .




> 


  :Smilie:

----------

,     . 

      -     .   ""   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     . 
> 
>       -     .   ""   .


?

----------


## .

> -


 .       .  -         ,     ,

----------


## ˸_

,   : 
   ,      . .  .       ,     -  1  2018,   " "    ?

----------


## .

*˸_*,        ,   ( ).      1  2019

----------


## T@nya

> ! :   -30.             1., ,      (  ),  .        / (  2021      ).      8-      1. -    ?  ?


  -55,       ,    .        ,  .  30-,    - .      ,         ,  ,      , ,      .
    -   ,  ,        .          .   , ,  -  ,   .
   .

----------


## 77

> ,    .        ,  .  30-,    - .      ,         ,  ,      , ,      .


 ,   ,  -          .       .    ,      ,     ,    .
       ,     ,   "  "  .

----------



----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
,  ,       - .

 ,    -    1  ?
       -     ,        1 .       ?

----------


## ALSU16

.      .     ,   .   .   ）

----------


## odinnatalya

c   ,       ,      ,       ,     ,      :Wow:      ,    ,          :Wink:  :Abuse:

----------


## 77

> c   ,       ,      ,       ,     ,          ,    ,


        .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ! :   -30.             1., ,      (  ),  .        / (  2021      ).      8-      1. -    ?  ?


 !
       ,       ,     ..   .    Android,    Windows      30.
 ,    ...

----------


## odinnatalya

[quote="77;54963431"]        .[/quote                               
               ,              .    ""       ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> .


.  .
    ,    .        .

----------


## 77

> .  .
>     ,    .        .


           -    ,     .  ,     -    - , !!! 
  ? 
 -  ?  -? 
               -,       ?   ?

----------


## odinnatalya

,            ,                 .

----------

40000     ,   ,      15000,     ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       30  ,    )         .  !

----------

> ,       30  ,    )         .  !


     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ?





> ,       30  ,


 .   ,   30   ,    -   ,       ,     30 .     .      ,  - , ,    ,   ,   .
  -    ,       ,    ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  .
>     ,    .


        .            .

----------

> ?


   .        ,    ,           .  -  ,       .

----------

> .


       ,        ,   ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  ,       ,          ,     .   ,      ,      -,        ,     ,    - .        -  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,   2018     , ..      ,

----------

> 


    ,         .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,         .


                 ,     ,      ,               (   )

----------

> 


    ,  c? :Smilie:

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,  c?


      ,     ,

----------


## GH2

> 


  " "?
.

----------


## kuznechov119m

> " "?
> .


        ,      ,      ,          ,

----------


## Fraxine

,      :        , **      ,   01.07.2018    :Wow:     - ???

----------

> - ???


   , ,     .

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,    ?   .

----------


## Fraxine

*.*, ,    - ,    . ,  "//",     ,     , ,               .
!         .  ,  /    ,  -    -   01.07.2018.
   ,         .
,    ,           .

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,      .  



> 2.                   -           :
> ...
>    , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ,    ,    ,    ;

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


,   ,   /            . ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .


    -  ,    .     ,    . ,        ,        ,     .
    -    ,    . ""     "  "-     .
    4- ""  1!!!  ,     , ..    .  :   ,    .

----------


## Marie

!
  ,  - ,       1    3 ,       ,    .    3  ,   ?         . , ,     ?

----------

> !
>   ,  - ,       1    3 ,       ,    .    3  ,   ?         . , ,     ?


 - 36 ,  - 13

----------


## Marie

> - 36 ,  - 13


  :Dezl:

----------


## Wirta

(  ,  ,   ) -         .        ,    ? ,    ,   ,            -      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


  ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## werw33

> *Fraxine*,      .


          3-    -??      ??   ---- )))) .....
   --     .. 
     ???
       ?
    -6%.. ???

----------


## .

> 3-    -??


   .   54-      
   ,

----------


## saigak

> /           . ?


    ,  , .   01.07.18

----------


## Nastix

,   .      ,    ,   , ,   .       . ,         01.07.2019     -?

----------


## y.ponomarev

1  2017           ,       .      2019       .

----------


## Nastix

> 1  2017           ,       .      2019       .





> 1  2017           ,       .      2019       .


 1  2018    :



> 9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 .


-      .   ,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

100   ,         5  (    ). 
 ,    ,         ,    )

----------


## .

> -      .


 ?     .      359



> 20.         ()        -     :
> )          ( ):
>   ,       (   );
>     ;
>             ;
>   (     );
>          ,         ;
> )           ( ):
>     ;
> ...


       .          ,    -

----------

,   -   ..
    .,  ,
  ,     ?
     ,           .

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

     ,     ,             .
      ?  2  9 54-    ,     ,     01.07.2018      ?

----------

?   ? 

         -.      .  -    ,       ,       .   .    -   .

----------


## Varvara22

(      ),      ,    .    .
1.     , ?
2.           ,    .       ?
3.      01.07.2019 , ?

----------


## ntnt

.
 -     (),         Dealfin Systems.              - ?            . 
.

----------

!    ( )   2017   ,   ,      , ,          .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


,       01.07.2018,             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 01.07.2018


   ,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


   ,   ,     .      ,     ,               , ,       ,   .

----------


## Enic

> ?   ? 
> 
>          -.      .  -    ,       ,       .   .   -   .


      ,       , ?
      ,    .   ,      ,   ,       ,  ,   
   ?

----------

,   .

   /

----------


## .

> ,       , ?







> ,  ,


     ,

----------


## Enic

> 


  :Smilie: 

  ,     ?



> 2  9 54-


9. -                  ()  .

----------


## .



----------


## Enic

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## IrinaShipilova

?    .      .      ?          .     ?
   ,      .  .   ...

----------

> ?    .      .      ?          .     ?
>    ,      .  .   ...


   ,  ,     .     ,   .                .

----------

!  , :   01.07.2019 .  -   .8. 290-    ,  ,   .     (  )   ,    - ,  , ,        .     .      2019    -   ? .

----------

> .
>  -     (),         Dealfin Systems.              - ?            . 
> .


       ?
   .   .   .
      ,           .       -    .

----------

> !  , :   01.07.2019 .  -   .8. 290-    ,  ,   .     (  )   ,    - ,  , ,        .     .      2019    -   ? .


      .
    ,      .

----------

-       pay54?   ?

----------

> .
>     ,      .


,    ,      "  " ,   /   ,  "" , ..     ?      .8 290-..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""


   "".               ,       -     .     .

----------

> "".               ,       -     .     .


!

----------


## Vakira

.     ,  ,       ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,            ,         ,          ,    ,  36          15     ,         3000         36    ,      ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,          36        ,      2019

----------


## kuznechov119m

,    1.1 4   36        560           410 ,       ,   36     ,

----------

!
,       1  2018   ,   ""        .
,    .   .. ,  ""   (..         )    (   ),     . ..         . ..  .

  ,       ,      .
   ,   ,           5%.
, -    ,  -       , ..     .            ,    ,              .
      ..         -    ,    ,      3%  ,       ,    ,        .
           ,    .        .
    .
    -        .. . ..         .

  -    ,       ,       ,              .

----------


## .

> ,    .   .. ,  ""   (..         )    (   ),     .


 -    .             ,    .        .  ,       ()        . 




> 


  :Frown:    ,   ?  ,      ?      ( -     )

----------

> -    .


   ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,                      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.  -    ,    .

----------

> -    ,       ,       ,              .


      ,   ,  ,    ,        ,          ?

        ,  ,     ? 
          ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,  ,


   ,          ,         ,

----------



----------

> -    .             ,    .        .  ,       ()        .


       ,       .

----------

500     ,      2 -5   .

----------


## .

> 500


.     .  ,      ,       .      . 
 ,       -  ,    ..         .  ,  -   .

----------


## ulan

:
   -  25.05.2018.pdf

  ,   .     -  01.07.2019 ?

----------


## .

,       .

----------


## ulan

> ,       .


          . .       : .    ,    ,          . .

----------


## ulan

.

----------

*kuznechov119m*, 
 ,  36       ,        ,   1  21   ,     15   ,     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,       -  ,    ..         .  ,  -   .


           ,  2019 -2020           ,    -

----------


## kuznechov119m

> *kuznechov119m*, 
>  ,  36       ,        ,   1  21   ,     15   ,     .


       ,   36  1.1  4 -            ,       ,

----------


## titova-tlt

> ,  ,     .     ,   .                .


  .      .,         .     .  3      ,   .  ...

----------


## Fraxine

-- :      ,     ?   ,  290-  54-, ,  ???       :Frown: .
    ,  .

   . ,    -  ( - )      ,  .
    1  1.2    22.05.2003 . 54-   -        ()       (    54-),                 ,   ,     54-.
*  6  2  2   54-*,              ** , ,   ,     ,    , **     , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ,    ,    ,    .
*       7  7    03.07.2016 . 290-*         -        ()           , * ,  ,     ( - )*,      ,            ( - ), *    ,   2  346.26   ,*       ()      *         ()*  ( ,    ,        (, )) * ,    54- ( ,          290-),  01.07.2018 .*
* ,              01.07.2018 .*
           290- ( .    27.11.2017 . 337-      7           -        ()           ),            ,     ,      ,       ,     ,       01.07.2019 .
  , ,   ,   ,     ,    ,     ,    ,     ,     01.07.2018 .

----------


## nadi-s

.    ,   ,     ,   -,    2019 ??

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,   36  1.1  4 -            ,       ,


    ,       36      ,              ,

----------


## MariaVU

.  ,          -: / ,  , ?   ?

----------

,

 ,    ,           13-15,   54- ,      ,   13.   ,      36?    ,            13-15 .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,
> 
>  ,    ,           13-15,   54- ,      ,   13.   ,      36?    ,            13-15 .


 4651  ()                    ,

----------


## ALSU16

（）     ,       01.07.2019  ".     .            ,         ,     ,    .   ,     （    ）         1 % .      .       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,               .  -  .    .     ,        ,   .

----------


## 420

> ...    ,    .   ,     .


   .  ,    ,     ;     ,    -     .

----------


## Olya09

*nadi-s*, 



> .    ,   ,     ,   -,    2019 ??


   01.07.19      .

----------

> 4651  ()                    ,

----------


## -25

> （）     ,       01.07.2019  ".     .            ,         ,     ,    .   ,     （    ）         1 % .      .       .


  ,     ...     ,     .
 -  ..    ,   + ( ),     ?     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .


       ,     ,            ,               ,

----------

> ,     ,            ,               ,


      ,     ,  60 ,   ,   ,       ,

----------

, ,   ( 6%)     .   (  , )   -  ,      ,        ,  ,        (  ,      ,    ,      ).       (  ).             6% (  ).       -     .....        (   ). -,        ,       .        .       ?           .....

----------


## ALSU16

.     300,  ,   .   ）

----------

> , ,   ( 6%)     .   (  , )   -  ,      ,        ,  ,        (  ,      ,    ,      ).       (  ).             6% (  ).       -     .....        (   ). -,        ,       .        .       ?           .....




,    )

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ）


           ,

----------

> ）


. "  " 1964 

    ?   .
 !     .   , ! -,       ,       .  -     .

-    ,  ,   .  , , ,        ?    !

    - !   .             , ?

    ,     :  ,  ,  ,   !   .     ,   ,         .   .  !   ,  -   .  , ,    !

----------


## Fraxine

> 


   ,      */*        .  -  ?

----------

> ,      */*        .  -  ?


      .     .  !

----------


## Fraxine

> .


,       ,         .
  -    /        /-   ?        .

----------

?   ?

----------


## __

.      .      ,         -  . .

----------


## -25

> ,     ,            ,               ,


          . -.
      .    .     ,       300%.   , ,

----------


## nadi-s



----------


## nadi-s

*Olya09*,

----------


## y.ponomarev

*-25*,      ?      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?      ...


 ,       ...  :Frown:

----------


## 444

,     -,    .  -     , .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    ,   ?       .

----------

444

----------

2121 ?    ,  ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       .   :2201398380   ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      ,         ,      410  
     ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------

,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,


      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.      ,    .

----------


## mira752

!  ,      .    . 
         ,    .             ?     ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


..     -  ,   ?        ,     ?   ,       .

----------


## mira752

,              ..       .     .        ,   .     ,    .   ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   ,   -    ,    ? 



> ,


-   ,           . 
    ,    __,    (..  , =>  )  ...  :Wink:

----------


## mira752

? .    .     . 
    .            .    ,      5 ,   4,     .  3   .              .      ,       .   . 
       ,      ? 
      .  ,   , ,  .   ,       .     .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  ,   , ,  .


              .       ,      -   ,    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ? .    .     . 
>     .            .    ,      5 ,   4,     .  3   .              .      ,       .   . 
>        ,      ? 
>       .  ,   , ,  .   ,       .     .      .


      ,                      ,           5800   (       )      8000   ,       18000  ,       ,              ,                   800    9600    ,    3000

----------


## mira752

.            .    .       ,   , .   ,  -   .         , .   ,    .           )))    ,     -    .   ,     .. -  .     ,  .        .         ,    .     . )))    ,          . 
        ,    .      ,    - ))))

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .            .    .


         ,            ,           ,     -

----------

> .       ,      -   ,    .

----------

,  ,       .     ,     -    .             .

----------

,      ?

----------

, ,    ,          ,        ,            ?     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ?

----------

,  . .. .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,      ?


       ,            ,        ,

----------


## 333

> .      .


       90-   2000-.   ,    ..

----------

?   ,     .

----------


## mira752

> ,            ,        ,


     ,  ,   , .   150 .. ,   .       -    ,    5 .., 08  .    .      ,    ,    ,   .        ,      ,   .   ,   ,   - . 
,   ,   ,        ,     ? 

   .           ,    ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    5 .., 08  .


     ,      ,  , ,  ...

----------


## mira752

> ,      ,  , ,  ...


, .   , .     ,    ,    ,      ,     ,    ,  ,    ,     .    : ,   ,    ,   - ,   ,        .

----------

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ?     ,   . ,    .

----------

> ?     ,   . ,    .


      ,            .    :Embarrassment:

----------

-

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


...     ,            -   ?  ? ?  ?

----------



----------

.  ?   -  ? , .   ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  ?


 ?      ""?    .

----------


## id12540596

! , ,    ,     /  ,              - "   .."?

----------



----------


## IrinaShipilova

> ...     ,            -   ?  ? ?  ?


 ,     ,  .

----------


## IrinaShipilova

> 


     .     ,        ?     .        ...

----------

"   "?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,   .  -  .

----------

!      ! ? ,  .

----------


## IrinaShipilova

> ,   .  -  .


 ,     ,   .    ,    .       01.07.18

----------

,  ,   .

----------

!
   ,   ,   ,   -   .
        -  01.07.2019.
    .

----------

! , ,   ,   ,         -? , " "    ?  !

----------

> ! , ,   ,   ,         -? , " "    ?  !


  1  2021     ,

----------

> 1  2021     ,


,

----------


## 77

> ,


     !

----------


## 5

01,06,2018       ( )          (     )   -     ,  ,      ?              ,  ,   ?       ,   - ?

----------


## 5

,     ,    .  (   )        ?       ,    03-11-11/14657            ?      ,  ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,   -   .
>         -  01.07.2019.


,

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 .  -     ,    ?      ,   ?     




> .  (   )

----------

.

----------


## 5

> .  -     ,    ?      ,   ?


      ,(     )        .     ?      ?    ?          ?          ?  01,07,18?      ? (      12   )    100 .

----------


## 5

> .


     .  . .     26,04,2013  03-11-11/14657            6%       .

----------


## 5

,      .

----------


## saigak

> .

----------


## 5

> 


    ?      18-19-20?   ,  ,     ?

----------


## 5

> 


     2019         ?

----------


## 5

,    :       15  2017          186057-7,     . 7   290-   ,        -   . 
     -  1  2019 
      ,       (     ,  ,     ,    )
    ()  ,   54-   
    .

----------

> .  . .     26,04,2013  03-11-11/14657            6%       .


  ,    .

----------


## saigak

> .

----------


## 5

> ,    .


     ,      .          ,

----------

,  -     .

----------


## 5

> ,  -     .


         26,04,2013  03-11-11/14657   ,           ?         (        13       .),             ,        ,   ,     ,    .. (         )             ,     ,     ,        (       ,      )    ,         ,    . (     ) .

----------


## saigak

,

----------


## saigak

> ,      .          ,





> 26,04,2013  03-11-11/14657            6%       .


   ....       ,   .      .






> ,  -     .



         ,         ...

----------

-  ,     .      .  -  ,   -   .

----------


## 5

> ....       ,   .      .
> 
> 
>          ,         ...


     ,   ,      (       ...   ) (   ),     5   , (     ?    ,   ,   ,     .)     ,     ,      ,     ,    ,       ,      ,       .     .   . (   ,    6%      ).
         19   ,      .

----------

,     ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,      (       ...   )


        ,   ,   ?          ...



> ?


 ,  .     ,   .  ,       (       ).     .




> 5


   ,           .




> ,     ,      ,     ,    ,       ,      ,


   ....    ....

----------


## 5

> ,   ,   ?          ...
> 
>  ,  .     ,   .  ,       (       ).     .
> 
> 
>    ,           .
> 
> 
>    ....    ....


           ,          .            ,    (     ).           . ?           ,   ,       ?   ?     ?

----------

,

----------


## 5

> ,


     ,     ,       ,     ,      ,    ,    ,       0   .       ,   ,        ?   ?     ? 
       ?
 ,        0     6% ,         ,   (    )     13%  ,     .

----------

.     .       ,  .   .

       ,        ,        .


    - .   -,   ...

----------


## 5

> .     .       ,  .   .
> 
>        ,        ,        .
> 
> 
>     - .   -,   ...


    ,         ,         ,             ,        0.        .....
?
     ? ,   3     ?      (            1...  )

----------


## saigak

.
    ,   . ..

----------


## 5

> .
>     ,   . ..


 
     ? ,   3     ?     

       0    ,       .

----------


## saigak

.      .      ,         ,     .

----------


## 5

> .      .      ,         ,     .


 ,      ,      ,     ,   20       ,  ,  ,  .  20      ..............           .      .
 ,     ,     ,          (     ,        ,        .?    ?

----------


## 5

?

----------


## saigak

> ?


     ,    :Wow: 

     ...    ...
    ?    ?     ?    20 ?

----------


## .

,   -.      :Smilie:

----------


## 5

> ,   -.


    .

----------


## mg_umax

, , .
    .,    .     .
    ( )     ( )? :Dezl:

----------

> ( )


.

----------


## .

,

----------

,        .         ?

----------

.

----------


## .

**,       .     .     ,   (        )?
    .

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

?     ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   ,         . 
,    :    ,   54-      **  ,      ,        **   .        ,       , ..         "",     -    " ".

----------


## .

> ,      ,


   ,  ))         .  .

----------


## saigak

> , , .
>     .,    .     .
>     ( )     ( )?


        ?  :Wink: 
   ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.... ,     )))
   ,           .

----------


## .

> .... ,     ))


      ?  :Smilie:  




> ,


       ,  .   .    ,       ))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ))


  ))




> ?


  ,      .

----------


## .

> ,      .


      , .. ?   .          :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

.   - ,  "//"   ,    "",       ,    .
    ,    ( , ,   )   . 
!!!!   ,   :Wow:     54-    ,       .

----------

> ,           .


+100500.   ,       ,     ,      .

----------

> ,


  ,  .        .

----------


## .

> !!!!   ,


    ,     .      .

----------


## 1

,    ?  ?
       1 ?

----------



----------


## y.ponomarev

,     ,  " " -    .       .

----------

,   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  1  2018       .

----------

? 
          ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

1  2018      -,        .
-      .   ,  ,      . 
,        " ".

----------



----------

,   ?

----------

> ,  ,      .


       , , ,   .
    ,     .

----------

?

----------

.  ?

----------

> .  ?


.      .        ,     .       ,     ,         ,      .

----------

> ?


  ,    ,        ,             .     ,      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    ( )    ,     .    .
         ,  -  100   3.

----------

,     -   ? 

      ,       .          ,       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

) ,         ,
,  -    ,     .. 
      , ,      ,      .

----------

-.  -  .  99%        .       .       !    -    .    :     .    ,       .      ,  ,     ,     ,     . !     !    ! !

----------


## y.ponomarev

,           ,    , ,       .

----------

.          .

----------


## .

> .  99%        .


,      -   ? 




> .


    ?       -,      ,

----------


## 1

,   ,         ,     ...

----------


## 1

?
  .      .   ..

----------


## 1

,                     ,  "" ?

----------


## .



----------

" "    ,       "  "

----------


## 1

> 


   .. ?



> ?


    ? )

----------

> -  100   3.


 ,  -     ,     ,    -   ,     ,   ,     .       , 40-50      ,      .     ,    ( )   ,          -,   ,   ,     (   ),     ,       ,    .

----------

...

----------


## .

> " "    ,       "  "


  ,   .          .      ,

----------

, ...       ))))))

----------


## saigak

> ))))))


  .       ....

----------

.   .

----------


## .

**,    ?  ,   - -         ?  :Wink:

----------

-    ,        .   .

----------


## .

**,  .         :Wink:  ,       ,  ,       
 -      ,     .
:  ,    - ,     ?     ,     .

----------



----------


## .

**,  . 
  ,    -   ?  :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

))

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,

----------


## saigak

> - -


    ....  ...  -    :Wow:

----------


## MariaVU

,   ,         , ,  ?          ??

----------


## .

*MariaVU*,        .   .      ,

----------


## MariaVU

,      ?   ,   ,   ?

----------


## 77

> ,      ?   ,   ,   ?


       ,    .

----------


## MariaVU

-...

----------


## MariaVU

()   .       /.       .     01.07.2018       ?    -:   ,   /.

----------

, .   -   (  ),        .    - .
   -  1 ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


!           ?

----------


## .

. .

----------


## juska

> , .   -   (  ),        .    - .
>    -  1 ?


     -  01.07.2019  
      01.07.2018 - 

,

----------

!         . 
  .          . 
.                    -. 
     ,   . 
,    1  2018 .   ,      ?

----------

(6%)

----------


## Fraxine

. ,            01.07.*2018*.   . 7 290-.
    -     :Abuse: 
 :    ?  :          "   ""    ", ..       ,   .  (   )  .

----------

!     ,    (6%),    - .           \      /  .              ?

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,    ,       .   ?
    .         ,

----------


## .

> 


      ?   ?
       ,

----------


## Fraxine

*.*,   -       ,    ,        "          "?     . ..    ,        - .    -  /,      -  ?     ?

----------


## .

> ,        "

----------

. 
      ?
      , , ,   , ,  (    ).    ,   .
     ?   (         )?

    ?

74.8.     
74.81.    


   ,    :

      ;
 : , , ,  ,    ;
 , ,     ;
       ;
     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   2019 .    .    .

----------


## 1

, ...
       ,  ,   ? 
   ?

----------

> !     ,    (6%),    - .           \      /  .              ?


  )))))      .   .
      ...

----------

> 


   ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


   .         .

  .   ,    01.07.2019   .

----------

> 01.07.2019   .


      (, ,   ..)?

----------

> (, ,   ..)?


           .           .   , ,   .       (   ).

----------

> , ,

----------


## .

> 


       . 




> .   ,    01.07.2019   .


  ,    .          ,

----------


## Natalia M

. 
   -,    :
     ( 4 ).  2018     .         (  -  )
  /  /    / 
       01.07.2018   ?   ? __

----------

> . 
>    -,    :
>      ( 4 ).  2018     .         (  -  )
>   /  /    / 
>        01.07.2018   ?   ? __


       !    .
,         .
 ,  !

----------


## Natalia M

> [/I]


   .     .

----------


## Natalia M

> !    .
> ,         .


  3%    *  3000-5000* .

----------


## smisenyr

...        -   ,  ..  -  ...       ,             .

----------

.
          ?     .....  .
      .
       01.07.2018   ?

----------

.
         ( )      .  -   ?   ?  -       ?
       ,     (       )    ???

----------


## .

> -   ?

----------

> 


   ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Dimonich8

()      ?  ,       ?   ?        ,   20.00,   19.00,   21.00,    (    )

----------

> ()      ?  ,       ?   ?        ,   20.00,   19.00,   21.00,    (    )


             .
  .    ,      24 .

----------


## Dimonich8

> .
>   .    ,      24 .


       ,       .     ,      .     1  2  3,    ,     ,         ?

----------


## ewam

!  ,     -.  - ?   ? ,    .

----------


## _N

-     .   . ,      . ,   01.07.2018    ,         , ..    ,   -  _"  ,    ,      ()                   ,    ,             - "_.
 -,        1  2018,     -       ?   ,   - ...

----------


## tysh

> ,   - ...


 




> -


 

  ? , ?

----------


## Fraxine

-  /   ,   01.07.2018     ,        18000  ?

----------


## tysh

> 18000  ?


 - ,  ,          ,   ,

----------


## Dimonich8

> -  /   ,   01.07.2018     ,        18000  ?


       01.07.2018       .        ,     .

----------


## .

> 01.07.2018     ,        18000  ?


   , .       (

----------


## _N

*tysh*, , .      . ,  -   337-  ?

----------

,     01.07.18  ,          01.07.18  18000 ?

----------


## smisenyr

!          -   ?

----------

> !  ,     -.  - ?   ? ,    .


   ,   ,    .
    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .


   ,            -     .

----------


## .

> !          -   ?


     ,         1  2017 .

----------


## Svetlana-SV

, ,  + ,     +  (),  -  . -  01.07.2018   01.07.2019?

----------


## .

1  2019

----------


## Svetlana-SV

> 1  2019


 337-  27.11.2017 .?

----------


## .

> 8.    ,  , ** (     ,  ,     ,    ),    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ), * 1  2019 .*


   03.07.2016 N 290-
337-       ))

----------

> !  ,     -.  - ?   ? ,    .


MSPOS-K         500 ,           , MSPOS-K   5

----------


## kuznechov119m

> MSPOS-K         500 ,           , MSPOS-K   5


         21        (      https://www.digitalserv.ru/kassovyi-...iABEgLe3fD_BwE )

----------


## tysh

,  , .    .  ?

----------


## topalov

> 8.    ,  ,    (     ,  ,     ,    ),    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2019 .


,  ,   .
, , ,     .
   - .       (),    ?

----------


## topalov

> ,  ,     ,


  "   "   ,     ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## tysh

""   -

 -  ?
,   ,    ?  ?
   ?  - ,     ?  1%

----------


## tysh

- -   ?
   -   ?
    -   ?

----------


## 333

> ,  , .    .  ?


  4444

----------


## board625

.     , ,   (   ).     ?   2018   2019 ?

----------


## tysh

*board625*,  ?

----------


## board625

,     .    ))

----------


## board625

6% , .   2018  2019 ?

----------


## .

> - .       ()


. ,         ))

----------


## .

> 6% , .   2018  2019 ?


         -         1  2019 .  -

----------


## topalov

*.*, 
*Storn*, !

----------


## ASIDASID

!
 ,  :         ,   ,        ( -,  ,   ,         ,    /     -   - ).      ,    ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> -   ?


         )

----------

,            :
   ( ) +        ().

----------


## Y.

.   ,     -        ,      ,       .  ,       .       .  -        .       1       ?

----------

.,  !  ,   .    6%.  .  . .        /.     01,08,2018 ?        01,07,19    ?

----------


## tysh

> 1       ?


 
           -      ?
         -    .

----------


## tysh

> /.


   ?  - -  ,   -

----------

> ?  - -  ,   -


     .   ,    )   ,         ,    .    .   ,            (

----------

!

  +6%
  /  /

  1  2019    ?         ?

----------


## tysh

> 





> /  /


..  ,     ?   ?
    01.07.2018,   01.07.2019 -

----------

- ,    ,     -      ???    -             ??       ,     !

----------


## Dietcola

> - ,    ,     -      ???    -             ??       ,     !


      ,   .   , , ,        ,    ,   ,     (,     /,    ).

----------

> ..  ,     ?   ?
>     01.07.2018,   01.07.2019 -


,  ,  ,  , 
 !

----------

> ,   .


    ?

----------


## Waadiim

!

    \...

    / ....

 ,   ?

----------


## 1

> !
> 
>     \...
> 
>     / ....
> 
>  ,   ?


 .

        +   .

----------


## Dietcola

> ?


. 
  .

----------

-


       .  :
     ,   , ,      ;

             1  2019 ;

----------


## 1

> . 
>   .


      .
  ,

----------


## 1

>>>>             1  2019 ;

  ,        .
  -.      . 
       -.

----------

, ,      (  ),    ,    ,        (   ,  -) 
     ,      ( )
 .

----------


## Dietcola

> .
>   ,


          ?       .

----------

> .
>   ,


      ().          ,     - ...     (    )

----------

> -;

----------


## mg_umax

,   . :Dezl: 
       -,     -,    ,         .          - ?

----------

> ,        .
>   -.      . 
>        -.


   ?     ,    -? 
                .

----------

> .   ,     -        ,      ,       .  ,       .       .  -        .       1       ?





> 


 ?

----------


## tysh

> ?


    100%   -,    

      .    -  ,  -  ,  .

----------


## Waadiim

> >>>>             1  2019 ;
> 
>   ,        .
>   -.      . 
>        -.


   -      ......

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -      01072017


 (   ) -        .     .   01.07.17  .

----------


## id12540596

54-: " ,     ,           .     ,       .           ".

     ,       01.07.19    , ?

----------


## e-sm

> ,   .
>        -,     -,    ,         .          - ?


       ,     .         , ..      .

----------

, , . 
   6%       ( 66.22).       ().       -7,             .  ,       .     ,        .    .      -  01.07.2018   01.07.2019?

----------

,      .     .     ?

----------


## .

> -  01.07.2018   01.07.2019?


 1  2019

----------


## .

> .     .     ?


,

----------

> ,


 .     ( ,  )   
15       ,        
          (   ,    ,     ) ?
      ,  (  - ,    - )
  ,      1  2018?

----------


## 1

> (   ) -        .     .   01.07.17  .


  "   "
    -     -  .
   .      2018.

----------

> 1  2019


,   !  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "   "


"" -   ?
,    .

----------


## irixa2

> 54-: " ,     ,           .     ,       .           ".
> 
>      ,       01.07.19    , ?


  .    ( )     -  01.07.19, ?

----------


## .

> ,       01.07.19    , ?

----------

,   ,   ,      ,   -,    ,          , , ?        ?                 ?

----------


## ip el

:    ,  ,        ?

  ,           ?

,         ?      .  ,        ,   ?

----------


## Old Human

: https://fiscal.robokassa.ru/ 
-    ?  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Old Human*,    ?       .

----------


## Old Human

-   :     .

----------


## 1

> ,           ?

----------


## 1

> ,           ?

----------

. 
1.           .          .       .
2.                    .
        54-    ,              .
  ,          1   .   -    ?
         .     -     .

----------

> . 
> 1.           .          .       .
> 2.                    .
>         54-    ,              .
>   ,          1   .   -    ?
>          .     -     .


          .    .      .

----------

> .    .      .


  !

----------


## Olya09

344028-7


  344028-7 ( - ),       - (  54-)      21  2018 .

  , -       -, - ,    .

     ,     -  , -,   ,     :

   ,    ,       , ,     ;
, ,    ;
 ,    ;
    , ,  ,  ;
 ;
 , -  ;
    ;
   , , -   ;
     ,    ,   ;
        ;
        ;
      ,   ;
   ()    , ,  ,      ;
    ;
    (       ,      ,  ,  ,    ,  ,       ,   ,  ,   ,        ,  ,        ;   ;      ;    , , , , ;     ;  ;     ;       ;       ;           ; , , ,  ;     ,         );
      ;
  , ;
    ;
    , ,      , -,        , -;
        ;
         ;
    , , ,  , ,  ;
  ;
      ;
,      (, , , , ,   );
,      (, , ,  );
      ;
    ,  ;
 ;
 ;
 ;
  , ,   ;
   , , ,  ;
     ;
     ,      ;
,      ;
 -  ,       ;
     ;
    ;
     ;
      ;
,    ,     ;
,      ;
  ( )         (      ),    .
-,   -          .

-,          ,  ,            ().

-,   (  ),      (    ).

-,   ,   ,       .

 ,        ,  ,   1  2020        QR-,  .

    ,    .            ,   ,   . 1 . 140  ,             .

,   ,          () ,    ,        , , .     ,        1  2019 .

      -       ,      .

      ,        ,     .

 ,               ,     ,        ,     .

      ,                  .

,    ,   ,        .

        ,     ,     .

----------


## usersha

!      -.                         ,         .    -,   ,       .  1  2018      .     .                       (  )     
1)               ?            .                          .  ?
2)                     ? ?
3)            ?                  .       .           ? ?
4)        ,       . ?
5)                 ?

                          !        ,   ,                      .     .        .       - .

    ,    
       1      .       10 .                  01,07,2018     10        100 000 ?                   ,    ,                       ,        .   ?

----------

> !      -.                         ,         .    -,   ,       .  1  2018      .     .                       (  )     
> 1)               ?            .                          .  ?
> 2)                     ? ?
> 3)            ?                  .       .           ? ?
> 4)        ,       . ?
> 5)                 ?
> 
>                           !        ,   ,                      .     .        .       - .
> 
> ...


 
     ,   


 2

  185  20 000

    ,        ..

----------


## IrinaShipilova

!
    :
1)    -,     
2)          /   (  ,    ..)
     . :
1) -             
2) -      .

----------

> ! 
> 1)               ?            .                          .  ?


 ,       .   ""



> 2)              ,       ? ?


,   ,    



> 3)            ?                  .       .           ? ?


 !  , ,     .    .   : 
- "  !"
- " ? -    !"
- "   -    54"
- ""!  , ..." (  ) 



> 4)        ,       . ?


 ,  !       .



> 5)                 ?


   ,    .

      .

----------

> !
>     :
> 1)    -,     
> 2)          /   (  ,    ..)
>      . :
> 1) -             
> 2) -      .


   ?
     .2,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   1    ,      (    ..),    (    )  .
  .  3,9%  ...  (

----------


## 2012

> -         1  2019 .  -


, ,       ?   ?      -   .

----------


## 1

>>>>2) -      .       

c      ?
            ?
      ,      ?

----------


## 1

, 
  -   - ?
          ,         

      ?      ?

----------


## 333

" "   .  ,       01.07.19.  ,      (,,,,  ..  ..)      , ,   01.07.18.          -.   ?

----------


## 777

-. ,    ,    -  1.
-    ,   ,   1     .    ,      . 
.       ?       1 ,  .  ?

----------


## olvladkob

!     .  .   ..
1- .    ()-  ?
2- .        ???

----------


## board625

,  -   20 ...   6%  ,  ,     2019   ?

----------


## tysh

> ,  -   20 ...   6%  ,  ,     2019   ?


    ,    -   -

----------


## katerina371

> -. ,    ,    -  1.
> -    ,   ,   1     .    ,      . 
> .       ?       1 ,  .  ?


 1       .   8.3 .     . 
       ?  ...


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

-   / .    01.01.18?       .      ?

----------


## .

**,       
    ,   ,  .        1  2019.  .

----------


## IrinaShipilova

> >>>>2) -      .       
> 
> c      ?
>             ?
>       ,      ?


 :
       ,         ()       , -              01.07.2018

----------


## .

*IrinaShipilova*,    .

----------

> -
> 
> 
>        .  :
>      ,   , ,      ;
> 
>              1  2019 ;


    ?

----------


## 1

> :
>        ,         ()       , -              01.07.2018


        ,     ...
   .

,    .
**  -   .    ,    -  "         "?

      .

       -     ()    .

----------


## .

> .


        .

----------


## 1

> .


 ,   ,    ?

----------


## 1

.,    .       -   ?

----------


## 1

:

    -             ,             ,   ,         ,   ?

       ,       . ,       ,        . ,        -,      .  -        ,  -          .        ,      ,                 .
                   .              .   ,      ,         .          ,            .

.: http://www.garant.ru/interview/966699/#ixzz5JkGiO3qx

----------


## .

> ,      ,                 .


    .      ,   .         .     .

----------


## 777

,      ,  30%,     ,    . ,    ,      ,       .         .  , ?           .

----------


## 1

> .      ,   .         .     .


-   .
    ,  .

        "        ,   3         "
   .

----------


## 1

> ,      ,  30%,     ,    . ,    ,      ,       .         .  , ?           .


     ,     .   .      .
           ... ?
    .

----------


## .

> -   .
>     ,  .


   .           .  ,         ?




> "        ,   3         "


  , ?    ,     .   ,      .   ,     . 
     ,           



> *()*

----------


## 1



----------


## 1

,     ?




> .       -   ?

----------


## .

.




> 


    .    .       -  -.

----------


## _77

((
   ,  ,    ,     / ( ,   , ,   )....     -     ?????        ?

----------


## Puzik

> *      -,   , ,     .*
> ,      .      .        .
>  ,          .     ,                .


    .
   ?

----------

> -     ?????


 ,     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 ,        ...         ,    ,   ,     -      ,   -      ...

----------


## ip el

?      .        ,       ,   .   -  .      ?     - (   )?      ( ,    ),        .      ?    "  "?        ,   .    -      ,        .        ,   -       (      ).    -   ,   ,    - ,    .  ,   .  29 ,     ,    ,   ,      -   ?        .  ,      ,   -  ,       .      -          ,   (, )       .      (     ?).    ,  ,   .   -  ?   -   ?      .

----------


## Lomik

-                ? . .      ,     .    ,   .

----------


## 1

? 
        -.
   ,  .

----------


## ip el

1, ,  .       ,      -   .  ,   -       ,  -     . , ,        -       ?      , ?    ?      4  (   5 )?

  ?

----------


## 81

!

    . . .         .     - ? 
      ,     .     ,      ,  . -        ,      .

----------

,  , .       ,        .

----------


## tysh

> ((
>    ,  ,    ,     / ( ,   , ,   )....     -     ?????        ?


 -...

----------


## tysh

> . . .         .     - ?


 ,    -   -  




> ,     .     ,      ,  .


    -   




> -        ,      .

----------


## ip el

,      .   ,  -    change org (    ):

1)   -   ,     
2)       
3)   (    ) -       , ,               .      ,      .    ?
4)        .            (  ).      .  ,  ,    ,   .
5)   ,           -.        ,   ,       (   ).
6)       :
-   ( 18.000    )
-  , 
-        ( ,    ).       ,          .     
-   -       ( 4 ?)
7)              .      ,         ,      .  ,     - ,    ,  , ,   ,    .         .     ,       ,   ,      .     4       .
8)   -   .

 ,               - "    ,   ,       ,         ."   /     ,    ,     (  ,   ),      (    ). 
             ,     .        .          .

----------

> !
> 
>     . . .         .     - ? 
>       ,     .     ,      ,  . -        ,      .


     ,    .  .    (((

----------

> ,    .  .    (((


   ?

----------

! ,    ().    ,        .     ?  ...((( )

----------

:Smilie: 
 ,      .

----------

> ?


   .   185  180 .    ,    10     . 185       (

----------


## 81

> ,    -   -


      -?    ,      .




> -


             ,    ,          ,      ? 




> 


    " ",       ,    -

----------


## 81

> ,    .  .    (((


   ,  ,  ))     ,   ,   ((     ,      .        .        .

----------


## .

> ,      .


 -

----------


## .

,  ?      .     ,         (    ).      .
       .     ""    ,       
   ,  .     ,     ((

----------

,             ,            ...

----------

> ,  ?      .     ,         (    ).      .
>        .     ""    ,       
>    ,  .     ,     ((


.     ,        :



> 4 .4 .          ,     ,*    (       )*,          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 .


             . *!!!*           .          01.06.2019 .

----------


## ip el

..,     ,      ?   ,      ?

----------


## ip el

> ,


,       ?    50 ,   ?

 -       .  ,           .    ,  .

----------

> ,  ?      .     ,         (    ).      .
>        .     ""    ,       
>    ,  .     ,     ((


  ,   .          .    - 500 ..      ,      . 
    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   -  ...  :Sad:

----------

> -  ...


 .           .     ,  .  ,  .    30-35 .  +  .   -   , .           +   . 
    ,       ,    .  ..,   ,      .     , 500 .     . 
    ,       .   .

----------


## .

> ,   .


       .     ,    .    ,          
  ,      :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       .   .


  ,  


  :
https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5b365a409a7947c21815cd04

----------

> .     ,    .    ,          
>   ,


   , ,   .         . 
     . ,   1  (   100    )  /  ,    .  ,    ? ,    .              .    ,        ,    .     .     -    .       ,         -    .
    . - ,    ,       .   .

----------


## ip el

> ,    .    ,


  /      ?

 2014        .          .   -    ?

      ,  , ,  -  ,   .     ,          .    .     .

----------


## .

> .    ,        ,


   .    ?       .     ,   ,          ? 




> .


    -?     ,          . 




> .


      ,        . -     ,    ?     ,  .

----------


## .

> /      ?


 




> 2014        .


                .     ,     .  ,        ,        .      




> .     ,          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 ,

----------


## 1

> ,


      10         .
  .

----------


## 1

> .


       ?
     ,  .

            ,     .
        ?    ()      .

----------


## __

-      ""          .   ,       .     -      3 .,      .         ,    .

----------


## .

> ?


   ,    . 




> ,     .


 ** .    . 




> ()      .


 ?       ,       ?  :Smilie: 

       .  ,       ,  .             .        ,

----------

,      5-10  !!!    (

   ,       ,   ?

----------

> .           .     ,  .  ,  .    30-35 .  +  .   -   , .           +   . 
>     ,       ,    .  ..,   ,      .     , 500 .     . 
>     ,       .   .


       :
       :
_



			
				2.                   -           :


_


 7.           06.01.1999 N 7- (.  29.07.2017) "   "

    15.04.2009 N 274 (.  28.10.2009) "          ,            " (    19.05.2009 N 13952)
        ,       ,        (          ,      ).

----------

?

----------

> ?


   .

----------


## Aiki Natali

> .     .


 .




> 


   ,  :
1 -    ,
2 -  -,       +    -  .
    -  ,          ?

----------

> .
> 
>    ,  :
> 1 -    ,
> 2 -  -,       +    -  .
>     -  ,          ?


         ,    ,       ,   ,      ,           .

    ,     ,    ,     ,    40 000,   ,  ,       , , ,

----------


## -



----------

> ,     ,    ,     ,    40 000,   ,  ,       , , ,


  !
    " ".
 ,   ,        (),   ,     (  21      ).
    " "    ,       (    )    .
 ,  -   ,   -   .   !   ?   ,       !

----------


## ip el

., -    -   .     - .    ,       ,       Big data.  .     -     .

    : .,     .         ,   .       ,         :  , , ,      ..    (,      )     -   .  .               .            .  .

-:    4  ,  .  (  )      -  ,  , .        :      -,     ,        ().

     .    ,  ,     2014  ,       ,      -  -     .  ? -   .        -   -  .  ?  , , ,                ? -    .

            ,    , .,     ,          .    -       ,       !   , .   -           ,  ,          (  -  - 4      ,   )?     -    .

 -             .   ,      ,        .   .

----------



----------


## 1

> :
>        :
> 
> 
> 
>  7.           06.01.1999 N 7- (.  29.07.2017) "   "
> 
>     15.04.2009 N 274 (.  28.10.2009) "          ,            " (    19.05.2009 N 13952)
>         ,       ,        (          ,      ).


  :Smilie: 

, ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,  :
> 1 -    ,


      ??? -  ,    -    .         




> -


 ,       .      .

----------


## .

> ,  ,     2014  ,       ,      -  -     .


 -   ,       .      ? , ,    .      .   .     ,       



> ,    , .,     ,


   -   ,  . ,    .   , .

----------

> , ,        ?


      ,                 .
P.S.:        ,       .
     2016            ,           . 

        ,  /.   -  ,  ,     .    .     .          .

----------

344028-7     .

----------

:




> "6.1.      ,        ()         ()     ,   ,    1  ,**    :
> 1)     ( , , ,  ( )  );
> 2)        ;
> 3)     ;
> 4)   ( );
> 5)     ( ).
> 6.2.      ,            ,   ,    1  ,    :
> 1)     ( , , ,  ( )     );
> 2)         (        -       ).";


  :



> ,        ()        ()     ,   ,    1  , **   :
> 1)   () ( , , ,  ( )  );
> 2)     ();
> 3)      (    );
> 4)   ( );
> 5)     (    ) ( ).
> 62.      ,                  ,        ,   ,    1  ,    :
> 1)     ( , , ,  ( )     ); 
> 2)       (        -       ).;

----------

,       * ,  , *               .      ,     .           100        100.           .


                            .
      .

P.S.    .

----------


## tysh

> .     ,  .


   -

  6%       

   ,    ..

----------


## .

> 


?

----------


## 1

> ,                 .
> P.S.:        ,       .
>      2016            ,           . 
> 
>         ,  /.   -  ,  ,     .    .     .          .


     ,  - ,

----------

> ,  - ,


      .

----------


## saigak

> .


, ...           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


    .

----------


## _N

,        ?  ,   , ..       01.07.2019,      .    ,          -  . ?

----------


## saigak

> ,        ?  ,   , ..       01.07.2019,      .    ,          -  . ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          -  . ?


    .   ,          ,          .  ,        ,    ,          .
,  ""       ,     ,  ,         ,      ,      ,      .

----------


## saigak

*ZZZhanna*, ..    (   ) ,    /      ? :Abuse:

----------


## 777

> .   ,          ,          .  ,        ,    ,          .
> ,  ""       ,     ,  ,         ,      ,      ,      .


               .  . ?        ,        😭

----------


## _N

*777*, , ,    ...   ,      ? ..   ,    .   ,   .  , , ,   .

----------


## 777

> *777*, , ,    ...   ,      ? ..   ,    .   ,   .  , , ,   .


 ,        ,   ,     -           .      .

----------


## _N

,        .

----------


## _N

.   ,      -,      ,      -   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      -   ?


,   .

----------


## 777

- !!!!   ,  ,   /  ,     .   -,  ?   ?  )))   ,   ,  ....  ,  ,       , ,    ....  ,      -     !!!           ...

----------


## .

> - !!!!


 ?     .   -

----------


## Welcometo

()     ,     . 
    ? 
  ?

----------


## .

1  2019

----------


## 1

,      ,   ?
 ...     ,  ?

----------


## 1

.
 3  ""       .
  , ?

----------


## 1

,        ?
      ?
         ,           .

----------


## 777

> ?     .   -


,     -.

----------

> ,        ?
>       ?
>          ,           .


  ,   100       96.50    100    6%     100

----------


## _N

> ?     .   -


 , ,   ,   .       (        )  ,  ,      ,    ?

----------


## 1

> ,   100       96.50    100    6%     100


  .
     . 
   .

----------


## .

> ,  ,

----------


## _N

*.*, !!!

----------


## 1

.

----------


## Waadiim

,   .....

  ? :Love:      020718  ?)))

     54?

? ?

----------


## .

.   , 
,    ?

----------


## saigak

!!!!             ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## evabroun

(  /  )     (  /   ) ?

----------

30  2018 ,    ,     ,         (    ).           ?

----------


## saigak

> (  /  )     (  /   ) ?


, . ..     ,   .

----------


## tv06

> .   , 
> ,    ?


  -    (, )      -   ?

----------


## 1

,     .       .       .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,     .       .       .


            ,

----------


## 1

> ,      ,   ?
>  ...     ,  ?


,      ?
   ?

       ?
    .     ?

----------


## Waadiim

> .   , 
> ,    ?


     ,       .....

----------


## 333

,         ,         1  2019 . : Audit-it.ru

----------


## 1

6   . 
10   .

----------


## 1

,

----------


## 1

.



" "   ,     ,      .

    .   .   "".    - 0.
      ?

 ,     ,        2    "  ".
    ""?               ?
      "   500 ",   ,       ,        ?

 -  ?     ,   ?

----------

> 6   . 
> 10   .


     ?  5      ?      ,         ((

----------


## 777

> 6   . 
> 10   .


    .     .   .    ,   :Wink:    /   . 3-5    . ?

----------


## 777

> 5      ?


 :Wow:      -  00:46 -   .   ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?  5      ?      ,         ((


      "5 "

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .     .   .    ,     /   . 3-5    . ?


   ?      ,          .          . , 9 ()

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -  00:46 -   .   ?


    .   ,  - .    ,  ..   , ,      PayPal (    ,    ).      .        . ,    ,  ,  ,    ? , ,      ?        ?)))  .
         .      ,   .

----------


## 77

!      ,            .       ( 10   ),    ,        ?   -?    ,       ,       (   ,  ,  1     ,    ?)
?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !      ,            .       ( 10   ),    ,        ?   -?    ,       ,       (   ,  ,  1     ,    ?)
> ?


        ,    .    -     ,     ,  ,   ,    , -  ,      .      , , ,  . 
    ,    ,     .    ,           ,         .   https://e-kontur.ru/journal/kassy/?u...t=postforusers
     ,   ,        ?        .        . 
    ,     .

----------

> *ZZZhanna*, ..    (   ) ,    /      ?


  -        2  ?

----------


## 77

> -        2  ?


       ,    .,            ,        .    ,    ,      ?    ?

----------

> -        2  ?


    .

    ,        . 

       ,      .          - . , .     ,  ,     -    .  .      ,     ,    ,    ,   .   ,  ,   .    .   .   ?   -   ,      .    ? 
  ,         .      . 
    ,     ,       .     -        ,   ,          -     .

----------


## .

> -


     .     . 




> ,    ,    ,


   ,    54-    . ,    ,

----------

> ,    ,      ?    ?


   ,   ,      .
  ,   ,  .        ,     ,    .

----------

> .     .



  .     ,  .         ?       .     ,    .      ,    .  ,    -  , ,       ,     ?

----------


## .

**,    .         .     .    . , ,       :Wink: 
 ,      ,   .
    -      .   .    




> ,    -  , ,       ,


   ,    .     ,    . 
   ,     ,     .

----------


## 1

? )  ,      ,    :Smilie: 

    .               ,     .     .    .    ?       .  

-         ?    ?

----------


## 1

> -        ,   ,          -     .


        .
   .

,   .
     ,    ,    ,           .

----------


## 1

> .
> 
> 
> 
> " "   ,     ,      .
> 
>     .   .   "".    - 0.
>       ?
> 
> ...


  -    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 777

> ,     .     .    .    ?       .
> 
> -         ?    ?


  ,       .  ,   .     =    .


  .

       - ,    ?           ?    ?   ,   ,   ( ) ...

----------


## 1

> ,       .  ,   .     =    .


     ,   .      . 

          " ",     7       .   . 




> - ,    ?           ?    ?   ,   ,   ( ) ...


      ?          .

----------

,     +  .   .   "",     ?      2-   .

----------


## 777

> ?


  -   ,       
 ....  (   )

----------


## .

> 2-   .


   ,      ?  ,  ,

----------


## 1

> -   ,       
>  ....  (   )


     ?
    "   " ? 
    " "    .
  -, 

        .

    ,    ,

----------


## 1

()  




> ,
>                     . 
> 
>   ,  2 , ,     . 
>  -            .


- ,   ?
      ?

-             ?

----------

> .
> 
> 
> 
> " "   ,     ,      .
> 
>     .   .   "".    - 0.
>       ?
> 
> ...


  :Cool: 

            . ( N2  35  30).
   :



> 35.    ( )  ,      30



    N2  .         :




> ( )  ,     (),   ,    30


      ,     .

            .           ,              .                   .

            ,         .          .

       ,         .

.

----------


## 1

,   . 
     .

          .   ,   .
     -  .  ?            ?      .

  .. ,   )    -    .

" "   ,     ,      .

    .   .   "".    - 0.
      ?

 ,     ,        2    "  ".
    ""?               ?
      "   500 ",   ,       ,        ?"

----------


## 1

?     ?

      -     .     ,    .
 , ,    ?   ?      ?

----------

> ,      ?  ,  ,


      ?

----------

> ,   . 
>      .
> 
>           .   ,   .
>      -  .  ?            ?      .
> 
>   .. ,   )    -    .
> 
> " "   ,     ,      .
> ...


        ,         .          .  ,     .        ,          ,     ,     14.5     ,   4.1.1.             .      ,         ,   .

----------

> ?


    ,            .           .     Excel       .

----------

> .     Excel       .


    ?           .           ?

----------

> ?           .           ?


     ,     .

----------


## .

> ,            .


 - ?         .



> ,     .


  ?           ?  :Wink:     .

----------

> - ?         .
>   ?           ?     .


 ,            .                 (     "  ***",       (    + ,    )).        ,          . 
                .                 ,       .

----------


## 1

,    .
 1  -   .     - ...
     .

      .
,     .        .

               .
         -,   .

,       -   .
        .    .

  .

----------

> ,    .
>  1  -   .     - ...
>      .
> 
>       .
> ,     .        .
> 
>                .
>          -,   .
> ...


         ?   ,         ?

----------


## 1

.
      .
   .    .
   ,      .       .

----------

> .
>       .
>    .    .
>    ,      .       .


   ,       !!!

----------

.
*1*,   ,                   .     ,    .

----------


## 1

> .


   ?     ,   .
   "     ".
  .  

     ,      .
     . 

, , ,      ,    .

----------

1. ,    ,    . 
2.           ,      . 

   ,        .

----------


## 1

,           ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

.   -,     -.        ,   -  .  ,     -,       ,          .     .    ,     .          ,        .  -  ,        .      .      .

----------


## 1

> .   -,     -.        ,   -  .  ,     -,       ,          .     .    ,     .          ,        .  -  ,        .      .      .


.   .

         -      1 .
 ,   .

----------

!      ,    ,   01.07.2019      ,  ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !      ,    ,   01.07.2019      ,  ?


.    ,   . ..          ,    .    ,       /,        ,   ,  ,      .

----------

*ksyuha-ufa*, !

----------

,  ,       ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

.  ,   .      .

----------


## 1

> .  ,   .      .


, -,       
 .



  ,      3

----------


## Waadiim

> **,    .         .     .


 , -  -  :yes:

----------

,       ,            .  ,        " ,    ".
  ,   ?))

----------

> **,    .         .     .    . , ,      
>  ,      ,   .
>     -      .   .    
> 
>    ,    .     ,    . 
>    ,     ,     .


    .         .    .    .  ,        ,    ,       ?      ? 
     ,   ,     " "   .
   ,     .      .     .  
  ,   ,       ,    ,    .  ,    ,     ,          .    ,     ,          ,    ,    . 
      ,    , ,      .
 .          .  ,     ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  ,   - ?




> 


  -...




> ,     " "   .


   ,      .




> 


, ,       ,    )))

   , ? 
    ,   ,   .

----------


## 1

> ,       ,            .  ,        " ,    ".
>   ,   ?))


     ,  ,  5      .

----------

,        ,  ,  ,

----------

!          54-,           ,      /      ?   - ,         ,    100.    ,           ,    .      -,   .         ?    ?                54-?

----------


## 1

> ,           ,    .      -,   .         ?


 ,   .
         .

----------


## juska

,        
  ?
,     -  ?

----------


## juska

, , .,   , ,    -      (  ),    ,       ,       ,   ,      ?
 :Smilie: )

----------


## Booker888

?        1  2018 .       -  ?        ?       -  ?

----------

> , , .,   , ,    -      (  ),    ,       ,       ,   ,      ?
> )


    ,       .    .

----------

> , -,       
>  .
> 
> 
> 
>   ,      3






            .  ,   ,      .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !          54-,           ,      /      ?   - ,         ,    100.    ,           ,    .      -,   .         ?    ?                54-?


   .   ,  ,    .       ,      ,      .         .        .      ,      -,        ,        ?  ?      .

----------

,    .         192-

----------

> .                 (     "  ***",       (    + ,    )).


 ,     ))     




> .
>         ,          .


 




> .
>                 .                 ,       .


[QUOTE=;54976768].
,   ...,        "")))

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  ,     ,           .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> , -,       
>  .
> 
> 
> 
>   ,      3


           .        (    -),   .

----------


## 81

> ,           ,    .      -,   .         ?
>  ,   .
>         .


  - . 
    : ",     ?  ,  ."   ))
   .           54   1 ,   ,      .

----------


## O_Lena

,             ,        ,      ?

----------


## __

.  .

----------

> ,             ,        ,      ?


.  /  -     // (      )
    % -   %

----------


## O_Lena

> %


,   ((     ....

----------

> - ?         .


,  ,

----------


## 1

> .        (    -),   .


,    .
    2  ( ,  )     3- .

 ,   ,    .
   3-  ,   ,  .

----------


## 1

.

     .
  ,     .
  .

----------

> , , .,   , ,    -      (  ),    ,       ,       ,   ,      ?
> )


    ?      ,    

   ,       ,    ,    ,

----------


## 1

> ?      ,    
> 
>    ,       ,    ,    ,


 -

----------


## katerina371

,  . .     .                ?   ,  ?       ,       5 .


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------

,            ? , 6%.

----------


## y.ponomarev

*1*,  -   .      .     .       .

----------


## 1

-   .
     .    .    .

----------


## 1

...

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     .

----------

,    ,   ?
..      ,       .

----------


## 777

> ,    ,   ?
> ..      ,       .


.

----------


## Sharlynn

, ,           ,  .      01.07.18? .

----------

> .


      -

----------


## Genya2

.  ,          /    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Genya2

*.*, !! !  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexJo

,          .

1.      .      :

=   
1x100=100
,  
    .
 ?       (      ) -   - ?
2.    ?   30     .  , ,   .     -       ( ,    )        ( ,     ).

----------

> ,          .
> 
> 1.      .      :
> 
> =   
> 1x100=100
> ,  
>     .
>  ?       (      ) -   - ?
> 2.    ?   30     .  , ,   .     -       ( ,    )        ( ,     ).


   ,       .

----------


## AlexJo

-         ?

----------


## AlexJo

> ,       .


 ,       .        . http://prntscr.com/k2tvzh   2  "   ".

----------

> ,       .        . http://prntscr.com/k2tvzh   2  "   ".


  ,      
, (),  ,  ,        ,      (" ") ?

----------


## AlexJo

.   .                .
 "     04.07.18"  "  "  "  04.07.18".

   -    z-     -    .       2  "       N0001"  "   ".

----------


## katerina371

> ,          .
> 
> 1.      .      :
> 
> =   
> 1x100=100
> ,  
>     .
>  ?       (      ) -   - ?
> 2.    ?   30     .  , ,   .     -       ( ,    )        ( ,     ).


   30.    1.   .      .


   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## 1

> ,     .


          .
    .   .        .

----------


## 1

> ,      
> , (),  ,  ,        ,      (" ") ?


 
  -      




> ,     (),          ()   () (  ,       ,             "");


 




> (    ()   ),        ()   ;


        ""  ""

     "",
    2019 
   "mns@nalog.ru"
   ,      




> ()         ;


   ,  





> (      ,         );


 




> QR-.

----------


## 1

> .   .                .
>  "     04.07.18"  "  "  "  04.07.18".
> 
>    -    z-     -    .       2  "       N0001"  "   ".


    ?     ,      2021 .
  "   "  

   ,  

    ,      ,      -.
    .






> , ,

----------

> ,


   ,         ?

----------


## 1

> ,         ?


,   .

        .
  ,        .

, "   "
 "    - ".

             .
    .

----------


## 1

> -    z-     -    .       2  "       N0001"  "   ".


   .
 ,    ,    .

----------

> , "   "


      (, )     ,

----------

> , "   "


      (, )     ,

----------


## AlexJo

.   "   ".       .    ,     .      )        "       ",   .

----------


## AlexJo

,    ,          .     ,           .

----------


## Wirta

> .


     , ,   ,    .           .  ?      ? 
,           ? ?         ...

----------

. (     ),     .        .    .      ,       (    ,   ,              ).

----------


## 1

,   ?


====




> 5
> 
>       ,      ()      ,     ,   ,    ""       ()       ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .


  .
     5 ?
 ,       .
      .
  .  .   .

,           .

  ,    ,   .

   5.3  5.4   ....  ...  .

   "       5  "
 .   5.3  5.4         .




> 1.2
>  5.3
>       ,      ()       *       5*  51  ,     ()   (  )    :
> 1)          ,   () ,   ,    54  ;
> 2)                  (  )   ;
> 3)                            (  )   .
> 
>  5.4
>   ,    53  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .


         ""     -.    5 ?  .
,  5.3  5.4  ?    ? 

     ?   ? 
      ?

----------


## 1

,   ...   .
-, ,   - .

----------

> ,   ...   .
> -, ,   - .


    (       )  2019   192 .

          ,        ,        (     ).

     2019.

    ,   ,       ,   -4-20  .              .

     ,     ,   ,        .

  ,                .
   .         (  ).
   .     . 

       .

----------

> (       )  2019   192 .



 ?

    .

    ,    - .

 2019  -   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?
> 
>  2019  -   ?


  192 )))

----------


## Wirta

> 192 )))


        -  ? 
  ,     ? (      )
 .

----------

> 192 )))


 



        .

           ,     -   ,           ,       .     -   ,   01.07.18      .     ,    . 
,       ,      .  ?

----------


## 77

> 192 )))


         ?

----------


## 1

> (       )  2019   192 .


,  ,    .
   ,   2019  " "    .
  .       , ,    ..   ,        ,      .

    ,        .

     .
 ,   ,  "   ,  "     "     .   ".
      ,         ,    .
   .

----------


## .

> ,       ,      .


 .              1  2019 
       (  )    - ( )?

----------

> ,  ,    .
>    ,   2019  " "    .
>   .       , ,    ..   ,        ,      .
> 
>     ,        .
> 
>      .
>  ,   ,  "   ,  "     "     .   ".
>       ,         ,    .
>    .


      ,         (, , )  .   .    -   /.

       ,             .
(          ,              ).

       . ,        ,     ,     .               (,   )
.

----------


## .

> ,


..   ,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## __

> . ,        ,     ,     .               (,   )
> .


  ,          ? .

----------


## __

.

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------

> .              1  2019 
>        (  )    - ( )?


     .    .

     -    . 
      ,    ,    ,            .           ,      .
     ,       ,   ,  ,    .
     ,     ,         -    . 
,     1,           . 
     ..       ,  ?
  ,         ,       .

----------


## .

., ,  !
     ,     ...))
 ,    .
    /    ,       .
       ,       - , .
      .
 ,          .
     .
   -  ,    .

----------

> ., ,  !
>      ,     ...))
>  ,    .
>     /    ,       .
>        ,       - , .
>       .
>  ,          .
>      .
>    -  ,    .


      ( -  ()        ()     , , ,.......)
   ,    .
    -  ,      "".

----------


## 1

> 


          "    "     5, 




> 5
> 
>       ,      ()      ,     ,   ,    ""       ()       ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .

----------


## .

*.*,           ,   .    ,

----------

? 
        ?

----------


## __

,   .      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,   .      .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54978113   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ? 
>         ?


, ,        .

----------

> , ,        .


    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 





> ?


  ,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


       ...
  ,    53  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .

     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 53


, ,   53

----------

> ..   ,       ?


    ?  ,    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

..  ?     ))

----------

> ,     ?


 ,  .
   06.07,  (  ,  )   \  06.07,         09.07
    07.07.    ?

----------

> ,          ? .


     ,            ,     .        . (       ).


 :





> 4.1.1.        
> (    03.07.2016 N 316-)
> 
> 
> 1. __  ,       ,   ,     __ ,       (),  ,  ,             II          ,  **    ,   2  3.4  ,   ,   2  .
> 2.                ,   14.31 - 14.33, 19.3, 19.5, 19.5.1, 19.6, 19.8 - 19.8.2, 19.23,  2  3  19.27,  19.28, 19.29, 19.30, 19.33  .
> 3.              ,     II          ,  .



 :Wink:     ,              ( ,      ,     ),    -           . (       ,          ,          ,         ,        ,         :yes: ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  .


   ,        , ..        ()



> ? 
> **  ?





> ?


        " ", " ", "    " +   "  54-   ".

----------

> ,        , ..        ()
> 
>         " ", " ", "    " +   "  54-   ".


 :    ,       ,       

   :
 ,  .
   06.07,  (  ,  )   \  06.07,         09.07
    07.07.    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ,


 , ,    ,      .

----------

> .


    ,       (   )   ,   .
 , :



> " ", " ", "    " +   "  54-   ".

----------


## usersha

!                 ?         .               . 

  .    .           .                  !                 .     2    .           ......         .

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 
 ,       . :  ,  . 
        .
..    ,   .   ( " "),

----------


## .

> *.*,           ,   .    ,


.,  - !
 ,     ,       ,    -       ,   -  .  ,   ,    - -,     .  ,     3 ....)))

----------

> ,        , ..        ()
> 
> 
> 
>         " ", " ", "    " +   "  54-   ".


     (       ,      ,        )

 .      ,   /.     .       ,    .     ,   - . 
     ,      ,       ,       ,  ,   .      30     .    .      ?  ,    .
   -  ,   ,       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,         .   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      ?


   ,    ,   ?  ,  ?

----------

> ,         .   ?


    ?          ?

----------

> ,    ,   ?  ,  ?


   - .         ,   .     ,  .
   ,    . ,       .   , ,                .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


      .

----------


## ViviaMa

!
, , .
 (     ,   3, 6, 911, 18, 28, 32, 33, 37, 38, 40, 4548, 53, 56, 63 . 2 . 346.43  )        (. 2.1 . 2   54-).  ,     ,   ,  ,  ,  . 412 . 1 . 4.7   54-.

          :
72.        
73.       ,         .

         ,      ?

----------


## Wirta

-      .  ""     4  - , , , .       , .. ,     ?      ""  ""       ? 
   -  ""  -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Storn

:
    (    ),   .
1.	      01.07.2019?
2.	 01.07.2019           ( )    ?

----------


## Puzik

,        ?




> ,    ,      ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,      -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )  ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2019   :


 54-    




> 2.1.  ,    ,    ,    ,   3, 6, 9 - 11, 18, 28, 32, 33, 37, 38, 40, 45 - 48, 53, 56, 63  2  346.43    ,      -     ()  () ,          (),   ,   , ,    -   1  4.7   .


  . 4.7
,     ,  ..    QR. ,   ,      ?
     QR-   ,     ?

----------


## Puzik

> :
>     (    ),   .
> 1.	      01.07.2019?
> 2.	 01.07.2019           ( )    ?


     . 4.7?

----------


## .

> . 4.7?


-  ,      1  2019 ,     359.      54-





> 54-


      2018 ?        





> ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " *( ,        * ),  1  2019   :

----------


## .

> 01.07.2019           ( )    ?


          ,      .

----------


## .

> ,      ?


.    1  2019 ,        ,     -   1  4.7  54-

----------


## Puzik

, !

         200      ,   ???

----------


## Storn

> ,      .


     8000    ,  -.....

----------


## juska

,           ?

----------

> ,           ?


    ,       -....          ,      , ,  ,         ,   ,      ...

----------


## saigak

> ,           ?


     ,      ....          2     ...   ...

----------

! ,    15%,        ,     ,    ,     -    ?   .  ,          ,         ?

----------


## .

** ,   ,      .        ?     ?

----------

(),  /        .    ,   ( )     .       .    .    - ,      ?

----------

> ** ,   ,      .        ?     ?


 ,  ,    ,     ,     .   ,      ,     -?

----------

,   .

----------


## Wirta

> -      .  ""     4  - , , , .       , .. ,     ?      ""  ""       ? 
>    -  ""  -


  ))  -      ?

----------


## Puzik

> ))  -      ?


     .      ,

----------

> -      ?


   ?

----------


## Wirta

> ?


       ? 





> .


    ...   ...

----------


## 333

> ,   .


100%   .

----------


## Wirta

,    .  ,    03.07 ""    01.07.2019.      .5.

    -  ,       - ,    -    ...
   -        .

----------


## Natalia M

_4.     ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 ._    192-   03.07.2018
!      ,       /

----------

> - .


            ?

----------


## Wirta

> ?


 - .  .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> _4.     ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 ._    192-   03.07.2018
> !      ,       /


  ,           .               ,     . ..      ,    ,        .

----------


## rnb09

> ,     ,    (


            ,




> -     ()     1  2019 .


    ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,
> 
>     ?


  ,   .         .         ?     . ""  ,    .

,   ,     -  ,       ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,   ,     -  ,       ?


       ,     .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,     .


,              .        .

----------


## Waadiim

> ?


-

----------


## lara_59

-  -? ,  . ,    .       :  -,  -.     , ,      ,         . ,     -, ,    ?

----------

> -


 .  -  .

----------

> ,     -, ,    ?


 ,   -    .
   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ().     ,  -,  ,     ..      .  ,           .
>            1 ,           (. 4 . 4    03.07.2018  192-).
>  ,  / , ,  ,      ,             1  2019 .


    01.06.2019?

----------

> ,   -    .


           .               .


> ?


???

----------

> .


      )))

----------


## Sharlynn

> -  ,       - ,    -    ...





> - .  .


  !
   ,      ,  )).     ,   ,        -          ,  ?   ,        ,         ? 
   :     . -   ,     .   ,           01.07.2019.,   ,   01.07.2018.  ?      !

----------


## 777

> 01.07.2018.


 




> -


   .   .

----------

> ,        ,         ?


         ,        "".

----------


## Gala 123

! ,    ,    ,           .              .!

----------

> ! ,    ,    ,           .              .!


  07.19!    ,      -    .           ,       .

----------


## Gala 123

!    ,      ))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


      ,  -   ?

----------


## Gala 123

.        ?

----------


## 1

,         
   .

    ,     .

----------

> ,        "".


       ?      ?

----------

> ,


 ,       ?

----------


## Gala 123

> ,         
>    .
> 
>     ,     .


      . .    .   (     )   .      .

----------


## 1

> ,       ?


       .
 ,    . ,  .        ,       ()

----------


## Sdoba

,      .         (    )     .       ..   .            ,       ( )    .           . (           ).
   .     ,       ,         , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ?


.

----------


## _N

*Gala 123*,  ?    .

----------


## lara_59

*ZZZhanna*,         ?  -   ?

----------

> *ZZZhanna*,         ?


.

----------


## 1

-   ?
       " - " ?
   ,      .
      .

   ?

----------


## 1

,  50    ,   .

       ?

----------


## Wirta

> ?

----------

!   ,    .     .           .   ?   :    -?

----------


## 1

> !   ,    .     .           .   ?   :    -?


     ,    ,   .
     ,      ,   .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  50    ,   .
> 
>        ?


 ,      ,   ,      ( , ,    )...

----------


## 1

,  .
 .     .  .
        .

----------


## 1

.  ,   1 .
21.00...  12 .
    ,  ,        .
 . -.

----------


## 1

> ,      ,   ,      ( , ,    )...


   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.  ,        ,       ,    .
  77.

----------


## 1

,   .
        " "  ,      .
 ,    .    ,   -   .

----------


## 1

.
 ,  - , .
   ,      .



   .
   .

      " - ".
              .
    ,           .

   ,  ,   2       .
                 .

   ,          ...

----------


## 1

-   ,         ""?



,    11.49  12.09

     .
  ,  "     ".

  ,          ,  ,    .

    "     " ? 
     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .
>    .


  , .     1 .,   - 6 .,   -  -    2 .    ))
,      .




> .
>   ,  "     ".


,   . -,    ...    . ,       ,    ,         -      , ,  ...
   ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## 1

> , .     1 .,   - 6 .,   -  -    2 .    ))
> ,      .


 .       ?   ,     .
        .    3   ,   1  .

 ,   -    . 
  ,  "  "   .
    .  . 




> ,


          ?
   -  . .
       , ,      .

----------


## 1

,    54  ?

https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/476012/



1.            
2.    
3.

----------


## __

,   , . 1 ,  ,  .  -      Z-      . .        .       ?

----------

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.

----------


## 1

> .


          .

----------


## Wirta

...     ,         ...   ,   ,      - ... ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   ,      - ... ?

----------


## 1

> ...     ,         ...   ,   ,      - ... ?


   ?

     ,  

"  ,     ,  , .
   ""?  ".

----------

> ...     ,


 .     , ..           :
1.   .
2.    .
  ,   ,       ,   ,     .

----------


## 1

> .     , ..           :
> 1.   .
> 2.    .
>   ,   ,       ,   ,     .


  :Smilie:   ,

----------


## Wirta

> ?


 .     - ,  (), , .  (  /)   .

----------

> (  /)   .


,  : "  " ()....

----------

> .


  ?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


  .

----------


## 1

> .     - ,  (), , .  (  /)   .


 
"",  

    " ".  ""

     "",  "" -   .
  ""    ""  ,   .
  ""  ""

,      ,      .
   ""         .

----------


## Wirta

> "",


    ,   ? ?

----------


## 1

> ,   ? ?


 ,       .
     .    .

     ,  "".
     " ".    ,     "".

----------


## Wirta

> ,       .


    .     .




> ,  "".


  ,           -    ,     , ..    ...
,   ...

----------


## -

1 ( ):      .             "-".     ?
  10.07.2018:
           "-",    .
      ,       ()        ()     , ,  (. 1.1, . 1 . 1.2    22.05.2003  54-,   54-).           ,   .       ,     ,     -  ( )       ,   .
         .
       () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,      (. 19 . 3    27.06.2011  161- "   "). ,  "-"     . ,                  . ,    .

           ,       01.07.2019 (. 4 . 4    03.07.2018  192-).              ().

           ,      ,          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ZZZhanna  
> .
> 			
> 		
> 
>   ?   ?


.        ,    .        , , ,   .




> .


 ?

----------

,   ,  !
    . ,     ,      .

----------


## 1



----------


## 1

.
    ,   ..
 ?    ? 
.JPG

  -    ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,  !
>     . ,     ,      .


    .  -  . ,  ?

----------

> ,   ,  !
>     . ,     ,      .


    .  -  . ,  ?

----------


## 1

,         -   .
,   . ...

----------


## 1

> , .     1 .,   - 6 .,   -  -    2 .    ))
> ,      .
> 
> 
> ,   . -,    ...    . ,       ,    ,         -      , ,  ...
>    ,  ,  ,   .


  .    .

----------

!    ,   -,   ,   ,   ,      ,  ,    , ..     ,  ,     ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## 1

.       15.00
   .        .

      .   ?

 .
  ,  "   ".

           ..

.JPG

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..


     ?  -    ,   -         ,   .

----------

> 


        ?

----------


## -

30 .,     .  -     ,    -    .   ?       , ,     ,       -     . 
 -    -    -.

----------

> 30 .,     .  -     ,    -    .   ?       , ,     ,       -     . 
>  -    -    -.


     ,             30 .

----------

> .       15.00
>    .        .
> 
>       .   ?
> 
>  .
>   ,  "   ".
> 
>            ..
> ...


  ,      ,     -   .

----------


## 1

> ,      ,     -   .


 .       .    ,    .    .
    .  ,         - ,

----------

> .    ,    .


     ....

----------

> ,        ?
>       ?
>          ,           .


  ,    ,        . .

----------

> ,    ,


 ,           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


,   .

----------

> ,           ?


   .        ,    / .

----------

> ,.


  ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


WTF ?????????????
   ...

----------

30 ,   ..
  ,   ,    ,     .       ,   ,   ,     .     ,        ?         ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 30 ,   ..


 ,  30      . ,    ,    .




> ,   ,


    丸...      丸...

----------

> ,  30      . ,    ,    .
>    ?         ?      ?    ))))
>            ?  ?
> 
>     丸...      丸...


   ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?         ?      ?    ))))


   -    .

----------

30        .   ,    .


       .    .   ,           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .    .   ,           .


  )))

----------


## Salna

,  .   :       ,      ( ).       ,     . 
     ,      , ,   .    ,    .     ?        ?

----------


## Wirta

> ?        ?


           .

----------


## Wirta

:Embarrassment:   -           .       ,  ,   51 .   -      ?        ?     51, 50 -   -   ? 
      ?  :Abuse:

----------

> ?


 + +   



> -      ?

----------


## Salna

> .


   ,    . ,     . 
        .     ,     ?

----------


## Wirta

> ?


     .        ,    ,             .

----------


## 777

> 


 :Wow:      ?   ...    ?

----------


## Wirta

> ...    ?


   "  ",    .                ,    "  ".

----------

> "  ",    .                ,    "  ".


 ,         ?

----------

> "  ", *   .*                ,    "  ".

----------


## Wirta

> ,         ?


 ?      -      . (   1 7.7)

 ,      ?

----------

> ?      -      . (   1 7.7)


 1 -   8-,         \
 2 -     . 
    /

----------


## Wirta

**, . 
 1 -   .
 2 -  ,      .

----------


## 777

> -


           ?
   ?    /,           -      ????

----------


## Wirta

> ?


   ""?     4  - , , , ,     ,  . 
        -       .  -       - ,       ,   +.         :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

,             (     )     ( )            ,    ,  ,    ,            01.07.2019.    290-?

----------

> ,             (     )     ( )            ,    ,  ,    ,            01.07.2019.    290-?

----------

,  ,    (     ,  ,     ,    ),    -           ,     22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         ),  1  2019 . ( .    27.11.2017 N 337-)

,         .        ?     ?

----------

> ?


 :




> 


          /?

----------

> ?


 :




> 


          /?

----------


## 1

> /?


 ,              ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


      .   ,  ,          ?

----------

,   . 
  ,   -     "   (  ) - "           ?

----------

> ,   -     "   (  ) - "           ?


    "" ?  :EEK!:

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

.       .            . .    ?))      ,  -  .

----------

> "" ?


           -

----------

**,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -

----------

!   :   -,   !!!   ?   (-)    ( ),     (, . !),   ,   , !!!         :     !      (     ),      ,  ,  ,     (     ) !!!!

----------

> .       .            . .    ?))      ,  -  .


      .

----------


## 777

> ?


 ,   .         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .


     ,    .




> :     !


    ,       ,  ?    ,   .    ,     .
     ,     ,      ,   .         .

----------


## 777

> 


     ,     .     ?? :Wow: 
  ,   ,  /     ....  .....
   -           , ?

----------

> ,     .     ??
>   ,   ,  /     ....  .....
>    -           , ?


  !     (      )      ()..    ?  ,    ,    300 ?

----------

> !     (      )      ()..    ?  ,    ,    300 ?


 -        .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ??


 -        .





> (      )      ()..    ?


        -     5    .

----------

. ,  -     . ,  ,  .     19 .   .     ,   ,        .       ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ( ),   ,      .

----------

> -        .
> 
> 
> 
>         -     5    .


,       ,  ,  , 220   .

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ,  ,  , 220   .


 ,  ,     -    -  ?    ?
  ,           -  ,    ,           ...,      -  ...
 ,    .

----------

> ,  ,     -    -  ?    ?
>   ,           -  ,    ,           ...,      -  ...
>  ,    .


,           ,      ,   ,  ,           .
   ,   .      - ,      .  ,   ,  .

----------


## Waadiim

(  )?

----------

> (  )?


  ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,           ,      ,   ,  ,           .
>    ,   .      - ,      .  ,   ,  .


    54-  .     ,   ,   ...       ,      .     .        ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

Wb.ru,    ,      .     ,   wb.ru?

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## y.ponomarev

?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   WB   ,            ,      ,      . ,    ,  54-  . , ,      .

----------


## 1

,              ?
       ,    .
      ,     .

   -   ,      ,     ...
        ?

----------


## .

.      .   ,     ,              -  .           .   ,       .    ?        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,              ?
>        ,    .
>       ,     .
> 
>    -   ,      ,     ...
>         ?


 ,      ? .      ,     ,    ,      .

----------


## T@nya

!      .
            3 -    .
     ?    ,       ,      ?

----------


## Wirta

> ,       ,      ?

----------


## 1

> !      .
>             3 -    .
>      ?    ,       ,      ?


-     
" "   "0"

----------


## T@nya

> 


    ?

           :

1       ;

2       ;

3      ;

4       ;

5         ;

6      ;

7      .

----------


## T@nya

> -     
> " "   "0"


      28.04.2017 N 03-01-15/26352.



> ,   4.7   N 54-,       ()      , ,            ,        .


      ,        ,   " "
   ?      ?
    ?

----------


## T@nya

,        ,    0.      .

----------


## Wirta

> ?


  "  "        ,          

 	     "  " ( 1214)   	 
1	       	" 100%"  "1"    
2	       	""  "2"    
3		""  "3"    
4	* ,       ( )    * 	" "  "4"    
5	            	"   "  "5"    
6	              	"  "  "7"    
7	          ( )	" "  "9"    
       21.03.2017 N -7-20/229@

    ,           :Smilie:

----------


## T@nya

> 4	 ,       ( )      " "  "4"


..    4   0?    4-   . ,  " "   .



> 


 ,   .         (      :Smilie: )

----------


## Wirta

> ..    4   0?


 ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 1

,     ,   1  2019        ( )?
    ,     
   ,     ,     "",           
     ,      " "

-

----------


## p

,   , ,      ?
        (   ),     .
     ,      ,      ,    ,       ? :Wow:

----------


## 1

.
  " "

,  -  ?

----------


## 1

- ( .ru)  ""

----------


## T@nya

> ,     ,   1  2019        ( )?


?  -   .

----------


## T@nya

Buh.ru:



> ,  , ,  , , ,  .      -          .    (      ),      .


   54- . 1.2  2.1
:



> 2.1.            () ,         - ,   , ,   ,  ,    ,   174.2    ,     ,    ,        (  ),      ,        ,          (     ,      ),   ()   (  ) .
>      5  5.3            () ,       ,      (  )  ()         (  ).


     ,    ,  ! 
  ,        ?
    .   ,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## T@nya

192-
.4 .4. :



> () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 .


,       . 
    !

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,   , ,      ?
>         (   ),     .
>      ,      ,      ,    ,       ?


   .   54-   1.2 :
- ,    - , ** **    ,   ,    .

      ,      .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> 192-
> .4 .4. :
> 
> ,       . 
>     !


 **  .         (         //)

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> (  )?


   ?
    ,          ,   .

----------


## T@nya

> **  .         (         //)


,     )

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?
>     ,          ,   .


 ,   .     ,       :Frown:

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?
>     ,          ,   .


 ,   .     ,    ,    . ,    .   :Frown:       .  https://biznesanalitika.ru/novosti/c...iznakom-rashod 

    :

"    , «  1.1    54-             ()      ,  ,  ».
  ,              .     « ».
      ,        , ,    ."

----------


## MASOL81

,         ,   :     ,   *    . ,    *  (   )      (  ( ) ( ).      /  01  2016 .   2018.)

----------

> ,         ,   :     ,   *    . ,    *  (   )      (  ( ) ( ).      /  01  2016 .   2018.)


.

----------


## MASOL81

> .


 8800   ,

----------

> 


   ,     ,    ()        4.3 %;-.

----------


## Sher_

-          .       .
  -  .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,     ,    ()        4.3 %;-.


,       https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=594260&page=5  ,    .. 1 . 4.3.

. -               ()     *  ,      ()*,   ,       "", ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,             (),          27  2011  N 161- "   ".

  ,         " "   "".       ,    .      ,  )))

----------

> ,         " "   "".


       (   ) -  ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> (   ) -  ?


  ,   " ", ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

. -      . 
  4.7 1.
      ,   ,    ,   :
...

(    () - , 
  () ,   , -  , 
   () - , 
    (),  , -  )
      () !

----------

> ,   " ", ?


      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " "   "".


  -    ,  ..   
 "" ,   "" -      ,  ,     ..






> ...


  -  ,    ( )     .    ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -    ,  ..   
>  "" ,   "" -      ,  ,     ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   -  ,    ( )     .    ?


   54-,    .

----------

> "" -      ,  ,     ..


      ,  ?

----------


## 1

> ,     )


  1  2019 ,

----------


## Waadiim

!

             .
           .
         -?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !
> 
>              .
>            .
>          -?


.      .

----------


## Waadiim



----------


## Waadiim

> .   54-   1.2 :
> - ,    - , ** **    ,   ,    .
> 
>       ,      .


,          .   (       ) ,  .           ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,          .   (       ) ,  .           ?


      ().      .   4.7 54-

----------


## Waadiim

> ().      .   4.7 54-


    ? 
  :?

  (    () - ,   () ,   , -  ,    () - *,     ()*,  , -  );

----------

> ?


  4.3

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ? 
>   :?
> 
>   (    () - ,   () ,   , -  ,    () - *,     ()*,  , -  );


.     4.3      .

----------


## Waadiim

, , ,     4.7  4.3  ))

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> , , ,     4.7  4.3  ))


 4.3.     - 

1. *-*  **       ()     ** **, *  (),*  

 4.7.        
(    03.07.2016 N 290-)

1.       ,   ,    ,   :
...
  (*  ()* - , *  ()* ,   , -  , *  ()* - , *   ()*,  , -  );

 ,          ,     . 
       "",  ,      ()   , , .   ,     .  ,      .  4.3.  4.7.   ,      ().   4.7      :   ,       "  ",   ,      . 
    () -     ,     .

----------

, ,      .   , ,  .       01.07.19?

----------


## .



----------

!

----------


## Waadiim

> ,   .     ,    ,    . ,    .        .  https://biznesanalitika.ru/novosti/c...iznakom-rashod 
> 
>     :
> 
> "    ,   1.1    54-             ()      ,  ,  腻.
>   ,              .      .
>       ,        , ,    ."


 -  ()        ()    ** , , , ...

----------


## Waadiim

> 4.3.     - 
> 
> 1. *-*  **       ()     ** **, *  (),*  
> 
>  4.7.        
> (    03.07.2016 N 290-)
> 
> 1.       ,   ,    ,   :
> ...
> ...


-,   ,   ,   -   ? 
 .4.3.   " "...

----------


## Waadiim

:
 1.2.     - 
 1.* -* ,    - , ** ** 

...      , , ,   ...

----------

> .4.3.   " "...


  ?  4.3      .       ,  ?

----------

> :


,    4.3.        ....

----------

> -  ()        ()    ** , , , ...


  - ...

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -,   ,   ,   -   ? 
>  .4.3.   " "...


   -   .     ,   ,   -   ?      ,     ,  .  " 1) ,   , , . 2) ,  ; , ".  - ,   -  ?    ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -  ()        ()    ** , , , ...


,  ,   .  ,      ,     .             ,     , ..       .   ,         ,     "".        .  ,  ""

----------


## juska

> , ,      .   , ,  .       01.07.19?

----------


## NinaV

!
, ,     .     .    . 
      ?

----------

.

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !
> , ,     .     .    . 
>       ?


 .    .   ,  ,   ,    .        . ,      .

----------

> .


     ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?


,        .      ,  -   ,   .     .

----------

> ,        .


     54-?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> 54-?


 ,       .   -      ))))

----------


## Waadiim

> !
> , ,     .     .    . 
>       ?


   )

----------

> )


?       ,    ,        01  2019   .

----------


## Waadiim

> -   .     ,   ,   -   ?      ,     ,  .  " 1) ,   , , . 2) ,  ; , ".  - ,   -  ?    ?


  ))   .
 ,        )))
  ,      ... ,   ,

----------


## Waadiim

> ?       ,    ,        01  2019   .


     .     ,        (    , , ),   , ....     .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ))   .
>  ,        )))
>   ,      ... ,   ,


      ,   -   ?    -   ?      ?    , , , 54-   )))       .   -  ,     -  .

----------

, ,
     ,   ,
           .          .
        ?

----------


## juska

> , ,
>      ,   ,
>            .          .
>         ?


     ,   1.07.19    .      .    ,

----------

> ,      ...


.   54-     ()  ,   .

----------


## juska

.    ,       
  ?

----------

> ,


  ?

----------


## juska

> ?


    ,     ...

----------


## p

> ?       ,    ,        01  2019   .


        .
1.jpg
2.jpg
"...   ...         "
    - !  , , ,      .

   .     .

----------


## saigak

> .
> 1.jpg
> 2.jpg
> "...   ...         "
>     - !  , , ,      .
> 
>    .     .


,       ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .
>  61756
>  61757
> "...   ...         "
>     - !  , , ,      .
> 
>    .     .


  .       .  ,   ,    01.07.2019

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,     ...


,    ?     2-3  .   ,       .

----------


## p

> .       .  ,   ,    01.07.2019


 
      ?
           ,        ,    . ,  .
-        :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ?
>            ,        ,    . ,  .
> -


   ?         ?

----------


## p

> ?         ?


    .
 .  .
   .  ,  ,   ,   ,    -          .
       .
   ,     .   .
   ?     .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .
>  .  .
>    .  ,  ,   ,   ,    -          .
>        .
>    ,     .   .
>    ?     .


  ,     .  ,        .  :    ,        .         ,   ,       ,       .      .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?     .


http://www.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/on...56909198523069
 4 . 4

----------

> ,     ...


     ,   ,  ,     4.3 54-?

----------

> ,    ?     2-3  .   ,       .


       - ,      .    ,  ?  ,   ""? -  ? 2  ,     ,   ,  ,     )))).          -   . -  ,    ,     ?          .....

----------

> - ,      .


 .   ,            54-    ?

----------

> 


,          ,        .  ,   ,    ....

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,          ,        .  ,   ,    ....


  .  ,  ,       ?  ,    ,     ,    .     ,    .

----------

> 


    .    ,     .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .    ,     .


 -  ?)))   ,  ,  ,   .     ,        ,  -   ,       .    ,    .

----------


## p

,     .
    .              .
         - .

----------


## p

.
     - . ,   ,      .       .      .        ?

----------

,      .      -4-20  03-01-15.

----------


## tv06

> .    ,    .


,    "" -   ?

----------

> ,    "" -   ?


     ?

----------


## tv06

> .      -4-20  03-01-15.


 ?   ?

----------


## tv06

> http://www.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/on...56909198523069
>  4 . 4


 4.4.

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> 4.4.


  ,   .      4.    . 4.    54-,  ,      54-

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?


    ,   . .      ,  ,  ,   ,  ,     .      ,     ,     .       -       .             - !     ,           ,    .        .      .

----------


## 1

,     -  ...  ?
 - ?  - ?
    ,             ( )? 

,        ?    ?  ,   ...  - ?

----------

> .      .


, .        .

----------

> , .        .


 4.3,      .       ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,     -  ...  ?
>  - ?  - ?
>     ,             ( )? 
> 
> ,        ?    ?  ,   ...  - ?


 .   .       ,     -        -   .  4.3.  4.7  54-    ,    ** , , ,     ""    ,    **.

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> , .        .


 4.3.  4.7 54-.      .   -,       ,       .

----------

> 4.3.  4.7 54-.      .   -,       ,       .


      "".

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> "".


  ""  ""    .   .

----------

,             .       ,             ,    .         .

----------


## p

> ,        ?    ?  ,   ...  - ?





> .   .


 ,  ...
      (   )  " "   "" .

----------

> ,             .       ,             ,    .         .


    ?!!!     ,   ,     .              ,      ?         ,       "   !"???      ...     !!!              54-!!           ...     ,   ,  ...

----------


## saigak

> ,  ...
>       (   )  " "   "" .


   )))   , ,

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,  ...


...      ... :Wow:

----------


## .

> ?!!!


   ,       15       :Wow: 




> ...


       ))




> 54-!


       ?        ?  ?     ,   .

     , .   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ...      ...


.        ,     .

----------

> ?


.      ....

----------

> 


  54-.    :Biggrin: 
    ,    ,    ,        ,   ,    .

----------


## .

> .


       )

----------


## saigak

> .      ....


     ....      




> ,     .


  ? :Wow:

----------


## tv06

1.jpg .jpg



    344028-7       01.07.2019      ,    ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , , .

        -   -     -       ?  500    1    ....

----------

> )


 :          54-...

----------

> ....


    ,  ... 


> ?


  ,   ,      "".    ,       .   -   ,    ...

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,  ...
>       (   )  " "   "" .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> 1.jpg .jpg
> 
>         -   -     -       ?  500    1    ....


 ?  ,   ,    .     ,   .

----------

> ?  ,   ,    .     ,   .


,    115-   "":  -    ,      ,    ,        .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,    115-   "":  -    ,      ,    ,        .


  -   .       ,   ,    ,  - .       ,    - , ?         "  ".   , ,  .

----------

> **      .


    ...

----------

> ,    115-   "":


        54-?

----------

,   "  "    161-,      ""  115-,  ,      .

----------

> ,   "  "    161-,


     "   ",     ,     .  


> ""  115-,  ,      .


,       .  ,     ...

----------

> "   ",     ,     .  ,       .  ,     ...


54-      ,   .

----------

> 54-      ,   .


        ?

----------

> ?


   .

             .

----------

> .


.     .

----------


## Waadiim

,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

,

    .         .       ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,
> 
>     .         .       ?

----------


## saigak

> 


  ?  :Wink:

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?


   ( 183 )

----------


## saigak

> ( 183 )


  .

----------

> ?


  54-.

----------

> .


 .

----------


## Waadiim

,

   ()          .       ?

----------


## Waadiim

> .


   01.07.2019     ?

----------

> ,
> 
>    ()          .       ?


.

----------


## Waadiim

> .


-   01.07.2019?

----------

*Waadiim*,    -,   -     , ,

----------


## Waadiim

> *Waadiim*,    -,   -     , ,


 

 -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .      **     ()          () ,       () , ** , ,  (              )         , , ;
( .    03.07.2018 N 192-)

----------

*Waadiim*,    ,          ?

----------

> -   01.07.2019?


.

----------

> 


,         4.3 ,       .

----------

> *Waadiim*,    ,          ?


              ,     .

----------


## Waadiim

> ,         4.3 ,       .


  ,    ?

----------


## Waadiim

> *Waadiim*,    ,          ?


,     - ...

----------


## .

> ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (


   "  , , ".      ,     . 
     ,

----------


## Waadiim

> "  , , ".      ,     . 
>      ,


   ,

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .


   ,   ,   54-?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

?  ,   ,  ,   .

   ,     . ,   , ,        ,  .

----------

> ,    ?


    .     .

----------

> ?  ,   ,


,    54-.

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,    54-.


,  ,   .   ,    , ,    .

----------

> , ,    .


           ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ?


    ,   ))) ,      .

----------

> ,   ))) ,      .


    .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .


.   ,         .

----------

> .   ,         .


 :          ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,   54-?


 ,

----------


## p

,    1  2019  -     -  .

       ,             ,        .       -.     ,          ,      ,   -.       ,  ,  - ,        .

      , , ,     .  ,    ...    -       .

    , .     27   -.    .
      ,    .      ,  ,  .

  ,  ,  .

----------

> ,   ))) ,      .


    -  -     ,  ,     (    ,    ),    (    ,    ).         .

----------

> ,    1  2019  -     -  .
> 
>        ,             ,        .       -.     ,          ,      ,   -.       ,  ,  - ,        .
> 
>       , , ,     .  ,    ...    -       .
> 
>     , .     27   -.    .
>       ,    .      ,  ,  .
> 
>   ,  ,  .


      ,     ,   ,     ..        , 

        ,     ,       ,           ,    ,       ,   ,

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -  -     ,  ,     (    ,    ),    (    ,    ).         .


  .     .     ,        (     ,   ),        ,         ,      ,      /  ?   , , , .. -         .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> ,


    ,   ,    . 

   .  -    ,      .     ,    .     ,         .  :      ,        , .            ""             (       ,  ).      ,    ,   .        (  ),       ,     ?     .  . 

: -    ,        ,     .  - , ))))

----------

> (     ,   ),        ,


 


> 


 . 


> ,      ,    ..  ?


,   ,      .

----------


## 77

> ,   ,    . 
> 
>    .  -    ,      .     ,    .     ,         .  :      ,        , .            ""             (       ,  ).      ,    ,   .        (  ),       ,     ?     .  . 
> 
> : -    ,        ,     .  - , ))))


    !
              .       .   ,  ,   ** ,     ,     .   ,         .
 ,      -      .
     :           .  , ,   ""            -      .

----------

> !


 . 


> ,  ,   ** ,     ,     .


,    ,       .        ,      ,        . 


> ,         .


    . 


> :           .


    .    (    )          ,    ,    ,   .      ,          ,   


> , ,   ""            -      .


  ,    ,  .       -  .

----------

.            .               ,     .             ,            .         . ,             .           .        ( ).

----------

> .            .               ,     .


 ..     ?      ?    -?


> ,


   ,    ,   .

----------


## 77

> ,    ,       .        ,      ,        .


         -   !



> .


    , !



> .    (    )          ,    ,    ,   .      ,          ,     ,    ,  .       -  .


    !     :Smilie:  .    !
        !      ,    .
 -    ,   ,       .
   -!!!        :Smilie:

----------


## 77

> .            .               ,     .             ,            .         . ,             .           .        ( ).


  ,      .
 ,       , ,    -    ?

----------

> -   !


    . 


> !     .    !


    ?


> !      ,    .
>  -    ,   ,       .
>    -!!!


 " "       .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> . ,   ,      .


,    .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !
>               .       .   ,  ,   ** ,     ,     .   ,         .
>  ,      -      .
>      :           .  , ,   ""            -      .


     ""   ,     ?       **  ?       ?  ,             .      .

----------


## 77

> .     ? " "       .


 !           ,     ,    ,       !

----------

- )
          ,    ,

----------


## 77

> ""   ,     ?       **  ?       ?  ,             .      .


      54        ?

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> 54        ?


 1.2, 4.3.  4.7 54-.

----------

> 54        ?


           .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> - )
>           ,    ,


   ,   ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## 77

> 1.2, 4.3.  4.7 54-.


       -    !

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> -    !


     -  . ,  ,       .

----------


## 77

> -  . ,  ,       .


         .  ""   .

----------

> -    !


..,      -  ,   " "  -    -   ?    ?

----------

> .


 .      54-  ,       4.3  . -  .

----------

> ,    ,


               .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .  ""   .


  .     .

----------

(          ),          (        ).   1  2019   ,         4.7        .      .            ,    .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .


 -  ?   ,   54- ,   .  - -  ...

----------

> -  ?   ,   54- ,   .  - -  ...


  ,

----------


## .

> ,


       ?

----------


## 77

> -  ?   ,   54- ,   .  - -  ...


   ?  7.19       !
 ,   ,      !        !

 :              .      , , 100   . 
            " "?
   ,          -   ?

----------


## .

> 7.19       !


     .       




> !


    ?

----------


## 77

> 


     ,    -   ? 



> ?


  "  "     :Smilie: 
   !

-   ,   ,    ?
      "  "   54?

----------

> ,    -   ? 
> 
>   "  "    
>    !
> 
> -   ,   ,    ?
>       "  "   54?


      .          ,     .         ,         .

----------

> -  ?   ,   54- ,   .


  :              ,   ,     .       ,   .

----------

> ?


 ,     -     ?

----------

> ,


    ,   " ".     54-.   -  . - ?

----------

> ,   " "?


     : ,   ,             . ,    " "    .

----------


## .

> "  "


.        (    ),    .   .    ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  "


.

----------


## id12540596

, , ,      /    -  ,     ?                     01.07.19?

----------

> , , ,      /    -  ,     ?


.

----------

!
   ,  /  .   ,   03.07.18  54-  ,    /       .
 -     .     (      ),         ?      ,     ?
       ?       ,      ,       ?

----------

> ,   03.07.18  54-  ,    /       .


   .     ,       01.07.19

----------

> .     ,       01.07.19


  2019    ,    03.07.18
       +:

 -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;
( .    03.07.2018 N 192-)

----------

,  +:


   ,    , , ,    ,    :

-  -   ;
-     "-".

         .

        1  2019 .

----------

> .     ,       01.07.19


  .   01.01.19 .

----------


## .

> , *   , , ,*


   ,          ?

----------

> ,          ?


 
           ..

----------


## saigak

> ..


    .... :     ....  ..  ,   ,      .

----------


## .

> 


, ?          .  ,

----------


## .

> 


, ?          .  ,

----------

> , ?          .  ,


,   -    / 300 .     /  100         -        100    "  ".    /  300 . 
 -     ,          , , ???

----------


## saigak

> ,   -    / 300 .     /  100         -        100    "  ".    /  300 . 
>  -     ,          , , ???


       -   .

----------


## .

> -     ,          , , ??


  :Wink:     ?

----------


## tv06

> ,  +:
> 
> 
>    ,    , , ,    ,    :
> 
> -  -   ;
> -     "-".
> 
>          .
> ...


    -     -    (    )

----------


## tv06

- ..



      - ,    10.0.82018  -4-20/15566@
 1.                     - 
       1.1    22.05.2003  54- «  -       » (     54-)   «»   ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
  2  1.2    54-                 ()     ()                      ()         (        ()       ),        54-.
      54-  ,  , ,   ,      ()   .
   ( )  -            ( )              ( ).       , ,    1  1.2    54-,       .
         (,       ,      .)         (,   ,     ,  ,       .)        .  ,     ,        ,      ( ).
 ,    ( )           -         .
2.             
     1  1.2    54- ,    ,                 ,   ,     54-.   9  2    54-             ()  ,             .
 ,                   .
  ()              .        .         ,             .     ,    ( ,  ),   ()  .
 ,          (,        ),       ,        .
 ,       03.07.2018  192- «        »    ,        ()        ()     ,   ,    1  4.7    54-,  ,  ,  :   () ( , , ,  ( )  )      ().       01.07.2019.
                 .
 01.07.2019                         () .

3.                      
       1.1  
 54-   «»   ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
    1  1.2    54- ,    - ,                 ,   ,    .
 ,     ,     ,               ,    ,        
 54- , ,    .

----------


## tv06

> ,  +:
> 
> 
>    ,    , , ,    ,    :
> 
> -  -   ;
> -     "-".
> 
>          .
> ...





        -
       .  :
-      ,   , ,      ;
-      QR-;
-              1  2019 ;
-      , ,     (      1  2019 );
-      ,    ,          ;
-       ,      ,    ;
-             .
:    N 344028-7 (     19  2018 )

----------

> 


       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## 77

..             ?

----------


## tv06

> /    -  ,     ? -.


     ..             

     -   ,   -     ..

----------


## saigak

> ..             ?


.

----------

> .


        .

----------

> - ..
> 
> 
> 
>       - ,    10.0.82018  -4-20/15566@
>  1.                     - 
>        1.1    22.05.2003  54-   -        (     54-)      ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
>   2  1.2    54-                 ()     ()                      ()         (        ()       ),        54-.
>       54-  ,  , ,   ,      ()   .
> ...


         ,   ,      ,     .          .   ,      .

----------

> ,      .


 "  "     ?

----------


## .

> ,     .


  54-    .
       .




> .


      .

----------

> .


     ,          ...

----------


## tv06

> ,          ...


    -    ,    ,      -       1,5   ,     ,  !!!

     ,      -   -    !!

----------

,   ,       ,        . 
       ?

----------

> -    ,


  ,  .    ,          - .  ,    ...


> ,


     ?


> -    !!


, ,  , ...

----------


## 1

- ,       ?

----------


## tv06

> ,  .    ,          - .  ,    ...     ?, ,  , ...


    ?))))

----------

> - ,       ?

----------


## saigak

> ,          ...


     ,      :Smilie:

----------

! . , , .          .  ,   ,       ,     ?         ?

----------


## Iren

> ! . , , .          .  ,   ,       ,     ?         ?


    ,        .   ,     .

----------


## Iren

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.

----------

> ! . , , .          .  ,   ,       ,     ?         ?


     ,     ,      
     ,       ,

----------

> ,     ,      
>      ,       ,


, .  .

----------

> ,        .   ,     .


. ,   , ,           ,        .  ?   .(((

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,           ,        .  ?


.   -  .

----------

> , .  .


 
 185   ..  

         36  ,  15  

        ..

----------

> , .  .


 
 185   ..  

         36  ,  15  

        ..

----------

> . ,   , ,           ,        .  ?   .(((


   -   .

----------


## __

.   .   :   ,    ,    ,    ,    .  .      .   .   .  ,   .

----------


## 2009

! ,            (  )   ?

----------


## 2009

> ! ,            (  )   ?


.  .

----------


## saigak

> ! ,            (  )   ?


.     ?

----------


## 1

> .


,

----------


## 2009

> .     ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

.    ,   01.01.18   -.    ?

----------


## saigak

> .    ,   01.01.18   -.    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   01.01.18   -.    ?


, ,     01.01.18      -

----------


## **

,  ,        .        ? 

  ,           ,   ?  ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 





> .        ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 


   ,          ,     . 



> .        ?


     .          .    8  10    .

----------


## **

*.*,  ,     ,     ?     ,    ,      ?    -

----------

> *.*,  ,     ,     ?     ,    ,      ?    -


     , ,       "" .

----------

> , ,       "" .


         ?

----------


## 777

,  ,    ,     -.        .  /   ,     .         /.   ,   ,       ,     .       .  -   ?    ?           ,   ?       ,   , ?

----------

> ,  ,    ,     -.        .  /   ,     .         /.   ,   ,       ,     .       .  -   ?    ?           ,   ?       ,   , ?


          + 3.5% +   42000

----------


## 777

,        .     ?    ?     ,     .       ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     54-    ,         .
  . 3,9% ,      .    .

----------


## 777

,       .  .

----------

> ,        .     ?    ?     ,     .       ,     .


       , 
            (  ) ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 5.       ,      ()           ,   ,    ""       ()            ( -       ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .


 5.3. - 



> 5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :
> 
> 1)          ,   () ,   ,    5.4  ;
> 
> 2)                  (  )   ;
> 
> 3)                            (  )   . 5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .


  :
https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/476136/

  -  , ,      ,     ,    - 3-6%  .     .

----------


## .

> :


   .    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        ,     . ,     .

----------

> ,


 .


> 


 


> 


 .. 54-              ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## 777

.             ?   /      ,       .         . ,  .        .         .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  ,        1    ,              . 



> 


 ,   ,  ,   . 50  50   .

 ,  ,          (5 ).     ,      (   ).     ?

*777*,   .  ,     +/- 30000   -   .

----------

> .  ,        1    ,              . 
> 
>  ,   ,  ,   . 50  50   .
> 
>  ,  ,          (5 ).     ,      (   ).     ?
> 
> *777*,   .  ,     +/- 30000   -   .


,
    ,         ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

*777*,   ,   . Invoicebox  Robokassa.            .  3,5% - 3,9%  , 5-6%  . 

 2 -   .      .
 ,        -        .     .
  500 .  .

----------


## 777

,   ,           .     . .             .      ,   .     ?    / .   .          ,       .   ,           ,      .

----------


## 77

> ,   ,           .     . .             .      ,   .     ?    / .   .          ,       .   ,           ,      .


 , , ,     .      ,        ,       -        .   -         -. 
    ,  %        -      .

----------


## 777

? ,       ..

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,   ,           .     . .             .      ,   .     ?    / .   .          ,       .   ,           ,      .


    ,           . 
+4000      . (++ ) +    ,     .

----------

> ? ,       ..


     !!!     + 3.5% +   42000 
    ,           ,           ,   ,              ,        

    ,     ?

----------


## 77

> !!!     + 3.5% +   42000


  ,   !
 ,            -    42000      .

----------


## 777

.      .       ?      ?

----------

> ,   !
>  ,            -    42000      .


       ?    100 000 ?  ,     ?  ,  ,       ..       ,       ?




> .      .       ?      ?😞😞


  1        ,   ,   10

----------

> 1


    54-    \    .

----------


## 77

> ?    100 000 ?  ,     ?  ,  ,       ..       ,       ?


     ,        :Smilie: 
-     .     .
   !

----------

> ,       
> -     .     .
>    !


      ? 
   ,      ,

----------


## 77

> ?


!



> ,      ,


 -!
,  ( !)      10    .... ,     !
        -   ! 
  ,     :Smilie: 
       .
*77*.        ,           !
 77   (        ),      ,    " "     . .     (  ) ,   ,     .   ,    , ,        .
      ,   -,   ,          (      ).

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,    " "     . .     (  ) ,   ,     .   ,    , ,        .


     ,  Invoicebox  Robokassa   .  ,        .       . 
  ..

----------


## 777

-            ?    .     ?     ,      .   .     . ,  ,     ,    . ,  ,      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -            ?    .     ?     ,      .   .     . ,  ,     ,    . ,  ,      .


  :



> 5.       ,      ()           ,   ,    ""       ()            ( -       ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .


 :



> 5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :
> 
> 1)          ,   () ,   ,    5.4  ;
> 
> 2)                  (  )   ;
> 
> 3)                            (  )   . 5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .
> 5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .


        :
https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/476136/

----------


## 777

*y.ponomarev*,   - !! :Smilie:   ,    ,    .  :Frown:

----------

> *yponomarev*,   - !!  ,    ,    .


    5 ,

----------

> 


    54-?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 54-?


    ,        "   ,     ,      " .      ,   ,     .



> 5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :
> 
> 1)          ,   () ,   ,    5.4  ;
> 
> 2)                  (  )   ;
> 
> 3)                            (  )   .
>  5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .

----------


## 77

5:



> 5.       ,      ()           ,   ,    ""       ()            ( -       ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .


,     .5
*1:* 


> ,      ()


*2:* 


> ,   ,    ""       ()


*3:* 


> 


     " (      "")"
*1:*.         .
 - -   .
       .
    ,  -     .
    ,   (!)     ,     (  ) ,     !
 :Smilie: 
*3:*,     *2:*?

----------


## y.ponomarev

3-   ,

----------


## zhns

> 3-   ,


  .

----------


## 77

!
    .5 :
*1.* 


> ,      ()


*2.* 


> ,      ()     ,   ,    ""       ()


*3.* 


> ,      ()     ,   ,    ""


 :Smilie:

----------


## 777

. 
   .
 ,     .     7    ,         5    .     ?

----------

> !
>     .5


 ,    4.3  .   ?

----------


## 77

> . 
>    .
>  ,     .     7    ,         5    .     ?


 ,        - 54,   ,        .
     -?
    -      -     -!
- 5 ,               .
-      !  
           5    ,           -    ,   .. .
        ,      .
         ,              !

----------


## y.ponomarev

1:
   ,      -  -  .
      -   :



> 54-,      .        ,            /       -.
>                .            ,    .


  :          ,        .   .
 2:



> .     5  (   10.07.2013  -4-2/12406@,    30.12.2015,     24.11.2015  308-15-10504).

----------


## 777

*y.ponomarev*,  -    .       . .      .       .....
        (      ),  -  .           -  9    .     . , ,       -   -  .       / .  .       ?     ?    ?          .    ?  ?     ? ,     .      - .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*777*,      ,      ,    ,  10  .     .
    .5            /   .

----------


## 1

5  5.3   "-,   "...
 -   .

5.       ,      ()           , *  ,    ""       ()          *  ( -       ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .

5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :

---

   -,   ?
   - -,      -.

    "  "   "-,   "?
  .    ...

----------

!  , , 
1.     . 
2.  ,      .
3.     
4.           .
.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     .


   /.    ?




> ,      .


   -.




> 


 ,    +   " "




> .


   ,    ,      .

----------

> ?

----------

> -.


   ?

----------

> 5  5.3   "-,   "...
>  -   .
> 
> 5.       ,      ()           , *  ,    ""       ()          *  ( -       ""),     ()                ,   ()   .


 ,      ?





> !  , , 
> 1.     . 
> 2.  ,      .
> 3.     
> 4.           .
> .


 


     ( , ,    )

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,      ?


  .        ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      .          .

----------

> .          .


,  ))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ?


"  "     ,    .

----------


## 77

> 


 !    .      .

----------

, !
, ,             ?
   ?  ,   .

----------


## srkvirina

-     ...      .       ,   ..      /            .  -       . .    /,   ,

----------

> -     ...      .       ,   ..      /            .  -       . .    /,   ,


   .

----------

> -     ...      .       ,   ..      /            .  -       . .    /,   ,

----------

> 


    54-, ?

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------


## 1

> -     ...      .       ,   ..      /            .  -       . .    /,   ,


 
     ,     

  -,     
  ,        ,    -,           1  2019 .

   .
    , ,      ,     .

----------

> ,     
> 
>   -,     
>   ,        ,    -,           1  2019 .
> 
>    .
>     , ,      ,     .


,         ,       54-?
   ,     . 4. 192-.

----------


## Varvara22

!  .
       ( 24.3),         /    ( 6%).
        ,  .2, .2 54-,      698-      .    -  ?     -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,    ,     .
-,     



> 


      ,     ?

----------


## Varvara22

.2 .2 54- ,    :
   , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ,    ,    ,    ;
      ,     .

----------


## .

*Varvara22*, ,    ,   ,  



> , ,   ,     ,    *,        , , , , , , ,              *  (   ,      ), [         ,    ,    ,


  -      ,    -  .    .

----------

. . ,  6%.     .     . ,   ,   , ( ).      ?

----------

> . . ,  6%.     .     . ,   ,   , ( ).      ?


.

----------

> -      ,    -  .    .


    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,       (?)   ? ,   - ,    ,   .
   ,       ?

----------


## .

> ?


.       . 

*ZZZhanna*,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    -,       .  -  -,   .

----------


## 77

,   , .    ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .    ?


  ?     .

----------


## 77

> ?     .


         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## 77

> .


        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 






> .


  .
  -, ,   ,    .

----------


## 77

> .
>   -, ,   ,    .

----------

> -, ,   ,    .


 - ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,     (    ),    ,   ..     -    ,        , ,         ,    ///   //  ..   .
   , , ,   ,      , ,  .




> - ?


,      .

----------

> ,     (    ),    ,   .


   ,    . 
..   ,         ** ,  ,      ,   ?  :Embarrassment:  (   ,   ,      )

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 
     .        (.).   !!!
      ,    !      .
   ,   -    ,  5 .1.2 54-??!!! 

              !  ,         2-3     . 
    !    ,         . 
 ....

----------

> . 
>      .        (.).   !!!
>       ,    !      .
>    ,   -    ,  5 .1.2 54-??!!! 
> 
>               !  ,         2-3     . 
>     !    ,         . 
>  ....

----------

,    .       ,           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,   ?


   z-        .
          .          ,      , ,     .      ,  ,    .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,   ,     :Embarrassment:    ,        .        ,   :    -  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 


 )          ? ..  ,       ?    ?  54-    - " ".

----------


## .

> .


     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.,       ,   , .       ,    ..



> " "
> 109316,  77, ,  ,  42,  9
>  7710668349
>  : https://www.avito.ru
>   407
> 
> 31.08.2018 17:59
> 
> 28
> ...


  :      3      ,            5 ? 2    -      .       .

----------


## .

> " "


      -  ?    ?    ,     ,     




> ,   , .


        )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 :Smilie: 
  ,    ))   ))

----------


## y.ponomarev

*.*,          .    ,    3    .



> -


         .    .  " "  .
,   Ebay.
https://support.avito.ru/articles/200026938 - 
       .

----------

> *.*,          .    ,    3    .
>          .    .  " "  .
> ,   Ebay.
>        .


      ,    .       ,           . 
   ,     ,     ...  ,

----------

> ,  ...    .


    54-?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,    .       ,           . 
>    ,     ,     ...  ,


 ,       3(!!!)   .  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 54-?


5.3-5.4 .2 54-
      ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 5.3-5.4 .2 54-
>       ,

----------

5.3-5.4 .2 54-     (,   ,   )

----------


## y.ponomarev

5.3-5.4 .1.2 54-

----------

.

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 54-?





> 5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .





> .


  ,     .

----------

> 


     ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,


          ?

----------


## __

> ?


        ,   .

----------

"  ,     ." - 

     4.3  54-.      .

----------

"          ?" 


.      .

----------


## 34

> "          ?" 
> 
> 
> .      .


 )
          ,        ,    ,           , ,    ,       )    ,

----------

> , ,    ,


   - ?  ,       ....

----------


## 77

> 


   ,  - -    ?
  - !!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    , ,

----------


## 77

> , ,


    ?            - ,        !        .
       "  ".

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  ,        .     ,     ,       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?            - ,        !        .
>        "  ".


 ,   4  ,           (..   ),     .

----------

> ,  - -    ?


    ,     .

----------

" ,   4  ,           (..   ),     ."


      ?

----------


## 34

003    ,          ,   

    ,    ,         ,              ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,    ,    ,  ,   .

----------

> ,   .


"     !" ()

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,   ))

----------

(),    ,   .
           ( -  ,   ,    /)      ( ) ?
.
   .

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,          :Smilie:

----------


## 77

> 003    ,          ,


   :
"   -   "
   -    !  ! --.
           !
  -      ,   ,         ,          !
?
        .     .      .     .     ,    .
  !   . 
     ?  -,      .        ,   . "   "     :Smilie:       .
 ,        ,     !

----------


## .

> , ,    ,


    .     ...             :Smilie:

----------

.
  :        (   ),         ?
     ?    ?

----------

> 


  ,        ...

----------


## .

> ,        ..


    .      ))    ,     . ,    .




> ?    ?


 .    ,     .

----------

> .


   .


> ))


.  .        . 


> ,     .


    -  .  -  , ..  ,   -   - ,   .


> ,    .


  -  .

----------


## .

> .  .


-,       :Smilie: 



> -  .


      .  ,  . 




> -  .


   ,    .

----------

> -,


  ,       ,      ... 


> .


      ,     -    - .      


> ,  .


. 


> ,    .


.         :     ,     ...

----------


## .

> ,       ,


  :Smilie:      , ,      )) 




> 


 ,     (    ).       .  -  ()

----------

> ...    ))


 , -,   "",    . -,         ""     .


> ,     (    ).


..,  ,  ,  ,     ,   ?      -  ... 


> .


    ,   ,    .... 


> -  ()


,  ...

----------


## .

> ..,  ,  ,  ,     ,   ?


    -        .       .



> ,  ...


  :Smilie:   ,         .  ()

----------

> -        .


..,         ,  ?

----------


## 77

**,
     .
  :
: -,     .     . .
1.   
2.   , 
3.          ( )
4    ,       5  ( )
5.            
6.             .      . 
7.  !

----------

> ...
> 2.   , 
> ...
> 4    ,       5  ( )


 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> .


    Wildberries.           ,     "    ". 
   .2 .1.2 54- 



> 2.                 ()     ()                      ()         (        ()       ),       .


 " ()" !!!  /

----------

"    Wildberries."-

   .

"   .2 .1.2 54- "

  4.3 ,   :
1.   
2.   
3. ,  .

  - .

----------


## y.ponomarev

wildberries,   ))
    ?        (),           )

----------

"    ?"

 ,   ,   5.1  1.2. 


> (),           )


           QR-,           (  )            ,    ,  ,  ,    ,    ( - QR-).

----------


## 77

> "   .2 .1.2 54- "
> 
>   4.3 ,   :
> 1.   
> 2.   
> 3. ,  .
> 
>   - .


 
1.  .
2.     
     ,   ,       .     !
3.    ,     
  ?    ,       132,  ?
              .

*()*    !
    ,    ,   ,     ?
      ,  "   "     !

----------

> 2.     
>      ,   ,       .


      .   . 


> 3.    ,     
>   ?


   ,   ,   .    ,      . 


> ,


 .     . 


> 132,  ?


   ,        -  ... 


> .


.

----------


## Wirta

> ,    ,   ,     ?


  ...  ,  ...

----------


## 77

> .


   - , , .
     .
 :
  () ,        .
         ,  !   !
 ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 1.   
> 2.   
> 3. ,  .


1.        ,   ,   .
2.     ?    5  ,     ?    ,     .     ,      " "  -           ?        ?      ?        ?          ?
 54-    ,     . 
3.    ,   ,      ) 
   ,   ,       .



> ...  ,  ...


  2017  ,       . 




> ,   ,   .    ,      .


 ?             ,      .    " ". 
    54-    ?                 ?
   54- -        .        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> - , , .
>      .
>  :
>   () ,        .
>          ,  !   !
>  ?


  -  .  :Clapping:     )

----------

"1.        ,   ,   ."

     -     .      

"2.     ?"



 "   5  , "

     ? 

"   ,"

   5-   ?

"3.    ,   ,      )"

    ?       .


"   ,   ,       ."

     ?

"    54-    ?                 ?"

 ,  ,       ,    ,  . 

"   54- -        . "

       ?    ?

----------

> .


   -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?       .


   .      ,    )))  ...    
       ,    ,         ?)))




> -   .


      )          . ,     - . 
       ?

----------

> .      ,    )))  ...


 .   ,         ? 


> )          . ,     - .


 ..,        ?


> ?


    ,   ....

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,   ....


       ,        ,       .

     10  ,   40 .  1     .
  ...

    ,  wildberries   ,        .    .

----------

> ,


      . ,   ,   . 


> ,  wildberries   ,


 ,         54-.       ,   ,    .


> .


    ,  ,   ?        ,    .          ,  "  ",     ""...

----------


## 34

=     ,        15 ,          5 ,               20,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,  "  ",     ""...


          ,   wildberries.     -,  " ".
          ....
   ,                 ))) 




> 


34,    ,     .  . 




> =     ,        15 ,          5 ,               20,


    ?      ?
   ,      /  )

----------

> ,   wildberries.


   54-. ,   ,   . 


> ,


.  , .. 


> 


      ,   .  

PS   ,             54-. ,   ,      ,     .  ,     wildberries?

----------

!
  ,                     . ?
  ?
!

----------


## 77

> =     ,        15 ,          5 ,               20,


    54.      !
   -    ,      !
*yponomarev*  ()        .
**    ,  ,  .            -     -   (  ).
       !
     ,      -     !
   ?
          !
  ,     .
     -               ..  ..
   -        (     ),        -         !
     -   !
PS.   - !       .

----------


## 77

> ,   .


 !
           ..   .
 :Smilie: 
"     " -        .
    ,      ,       ,   .  !
   :    **         !
      ,          !
   ,        ,    ** -     !!!
      ,    !

----------

> "     " -        .


       ,    ? , ...  -  . 


> ,   .  !


      - .  


> :    **         !


            ...


> ,        ,    ** -     !!!


      -     ,        ,      .   (         ,  ) .

----------


## 77

> ,    ? , ...


     -       !



> - .              ...


, !  ""      !
 !        ?



> -     ,        ,      .   (         ,  ) .


     ?          ?
      ,      11?          !
     :       ,        ,     ?

----------

> -       !


      . 


> ?


.     . 


> ?          ?


  -    .   ,  -  .


> 11?          !


      .


> ,        ,     ?


,             ,  .

----------


## 77

> -    .   ,  -  .


  !      ? 
**         !!!
     (   ),  ,       34,      (    ) ! 
!!!  !!!

----------


## 77

> !
>   ,                     . ?
>   ?
> !


   .
       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*77*,     , !       - "") 



> 


  ,         ,     )
 ,       54-   . 
 ,            .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> !
>   ,                     . ?
>   ?
> !
>    .
>        .


,                  . 
 ,         (     ,      )  .    , .
..  .    ,  "" (    )     .   ,         .

----------

> 


   .

----------

> ?


 54-


> **         !!!


 ,  - .


> !!!


.    .

----------


## 77

> .


,       ,      ?
     ,   !

----------

> ,       ,      ?
>      ,   !


:

 5.     ,  , 
...

2.  :

  -    -         ,       - ;

 -       ,        - ;

 ()  ()        (, )        ,    ;

PS  -      1- ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -       ,        - ;


   ,        ? ,      ,         .
,         ,        ?



> ()


  ,   ,    )

,      54-,     ,              .

----------

> ,        ?


   ,       -    .


> ,        ?


       ,  ,    ,           .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        ?     , ,   ,  ,    ?

----------

> ...?


  ,    ,  .

----------


## 77

> ,       -    .


  !
            (   )    **?
     !

   -          (  )       .      , ..      100500 !           . 
           54?  

  "      "       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,               .       .

,            .               ,            .     .   .                 .

        , , ,   ( ), .
       ,  ,     )

----------

> (   )    **?


 ,  ,           ,  ,  .     - -,    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       .   .

----------

> ,       .   .


      ,      ,    ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   ,    . 
,   . 
     .

----------

> ,   ,    .


,          ,              . 


> ,   .


  ,         ,   . 


> .


     ,  (  )  ,       ,    .         ,    
    ,      ?   ""  "    "       , ..     PDF-      ,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ..     PDF-      ,   .


 ?     ?        . 
    ,      . 
        IT .

      QR   .        .            99,99% . 



> . ,   ,      .   ,       .  ,           ,      5000  10 000 . (. 4 . 14.5  ).


   ?        ,    ?

         .            ,           .
      ,    .

----------

> ?     ?


   ?     ,   PDF-.     ,  . 


> ,      .


, ,    ,     .     ,  ,    ?


> IT .


       .      . 


> QR   .


   PDF-  "",     . 


> .


    ,    ,   4.3  54-. 


> ,    ?


   ,       .


> .


        ,  :


> ,           .


.

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?     ,   PDF-.     ,  .


 ?        .     PDF       ,      . 



> , ,    ,     .     ,  ,    ?


   ,       54-.    . 



> PDF-  "",     .


        ,        .      .



> ,    ,   4.3  54-.


  ,     .       ,  



> ,       .


   .  ,  . 



> 


    .     ,              .

----------

,  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

?       ?

----------

> ?


  -         .    . -   . 


> .     PDF       ,      .


     "   "?    -... 


> .


   : ?


> ,        .


     ,         ?


> .


 . ..,      ,           ?


> ,     .


,      ,          ,      ?  ? 


> .


.  .  


> ,


      54-,       "  "  "  "   "     ",  


> 


  . 

PS    , ..      01.07.17   ,        ,      .  !

----------


## tv06

> -,  " ".



   ,      -           -  .   ? .    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -         .    . -   .


              .         ,    - .



> ,      ,          ,      ?  ?


     .            ?         ! 
              .  -?                 .       -?
             .    ? ,       ?
               .  
     " / ".   .



> "   "?    -...


    QR       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,      -           - .   ? .    ?


 .     :



> 977657110441496576
>  : 
>  : 2312218415
>  :
>  	 	 (.)
> 1	[259477] [ru] ------------------------------------
>  : 0001250110020609
> : Azimuth
>  : 977657110441496576
> ...


    54-  .

----------

> .


  ,            .                - ,       .     -   , ..    . 


> ,    - .


 :                 ,     . 


> .


 


> QR       .


      ,    ?

----------

> ,      -           -  .   ?


 .

----------


## juska

> .

----------

> 


      /   ,     ,      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


       ,     .
     ,    54-.

----------

> ,    54-.


 ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> .


, .   -       .       . 





> .               - ,       .     -   , ..    .
>  :                 ,     .


    .  ,    . 
  ?         ,          ?
     .         , ,         ?
 ,        . ,       ,  .    ,   99%       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?


 ,     ,       .




> (- )      (  ).     :
> 
>           (    ).    ,   ,   ,     .    ,     ,     (       );
>                   (      ,    05.05.2014  03-01-15/20962). ,       ,         (.     06.05.2008  359).
> 
>  !     290-   359  !        2  ,        :
> 
>        54- (    290-)     ;
>           (.   359)      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,          ,   -,  -        ?
> 
>          .    ,    ,    QR-.       QR-,    ,    .   ,            ,  , , ,    ,  .       .      ,     ,  ,       .
> 
>   ,     ,   .      ,    ,           ,      .     ,     .  -    ,    ,          .           24      .  ,       ,       .

----------

:


> -       .


    ,  IT-?!!! 


> .


     ,   -  .... 


> .  ,    .


    ... 


> ?


         ,  .


> , ,         ?


      ? 
, 


> . ,       ,  .


 ,        ,  


> ,   99%       .


.

----------

> 


       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> .
>     ,   -  ....


..            ?    ?




> ?


       54-,      ?  ,  .

----------

> ..            ?


 .


> ?


         54-? 


> 54-,      ?


      ,  ,  ,      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?
>          54-?


               ?

----------

> ?


    ,  ,           ? ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,  ,           ? ?


 ,        .    +      .

----------

> ,        .


  -  .  !

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -  .  !


 ,       .,            "   "  ?
 ,     .             .  , -,                API.

----------

> ,       .,            "   "  ?


     54-:

 4.3.     - 
...
*
- ,       ,       "",   ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,     .* 


> ,     .


 ,  .  - ...


> .


 -      ?

----------


## 333

""  .. -  :
    ,    ,      ,  ,  .
: http://korki.lol/faina-ranevskaya-tsitatyi-aforizmyi/     KORKI.LOL!!!/
   !
,.  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -      ?


,    !         "     "   ,     .  .,    .
       ,        .    "  " (  30 ),  ,   serverkkm,    . 
             ,         .




> 20.07.17  03-01-15/46230   ,       ,     .    ,            .
> 
>   .   1  1.2    22.05.03  54-, -          ,   ,    . ,                 (    1  4.3   54-)  . ,            -    .

----------

> "     "   ,


  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

54-.        .

----------

> 54-.


      ?

----------


## .

> -  .  !


      ,  .     



> - , ** **   ,       ""


    .              
 .   137 ,  ,          -   1   .    ,         .

----------

!      .  ( ),  ,   - .       ?   ,  .   ,    .   (((   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    .

----------


## _N

, .   ,  ..     . - ,     (..    ,      ).          01.07.2019?    ,     ? 
 . .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     ,   .

----------


## _N

*y.ponomarev*,  ...      ? - ,      .    -    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

?

----------


## _N

*y.ponomarev*,      ,   .  ,     ,     (  ),           .      ?       -  ,    ?

----------


## .

> -  ,    ?


 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,          (  ).       1  2019 . 
    ,    "-+ "  .

----------


## 77

!        .  ,   , ,      ( ),    !
     :        - !
     .
          ,    .
 -       ,                  ,     .
     -       !
    ,       ,          . 
  ,  "    ".

    .
          ,       "  ".  , ,   "".
    ? ..      ?
   ,    ,       " ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  "


  ?  :Smilie:       ,    ))
,   .

----------


## 77

> ?       ,    ))
> ,   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## 34

,         ,  

       ,    ,

----------


## 77

> ,         ,  
> 
>        ,    ,


     - ?   ,    " ()"?

----------

> - ?   ,    " ()"?


                              .

----------


## 77

> .


  ! !
  ,      ,                .  54  ,  "    ,    2  ,    ()       ........."
   -        ?
, , ,         ,         .
, ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> "  ".  , ,   "".


      .   . 
   ,       )     ,     .        .



> -  
> 20.04.2017 21:46 448
> 
>      -   ,    .  ,   «»,       - «»    « ».
> 
> «         () «» (  -.  . «»). « »             »,    .

----------

> .


.                .    "     "           .


> 54  ,


           ,    


> "    ,    2  ,    ()       ........."


       :            .

----------


## 77

> "     "           .


  ?   ,   .
  ,        "".   ,  !   -      :Smilie:

----------

> "".


      -  .

----------


## 77

> -  .


            !

----------

> !


               .  -  ....

----------


## y.ponomarev

.JPG
   , , .     .   -.            . 26  2017 .

----------

> .


...         ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ...         ...


  ,   ,  434   1  2017      ,   . 
              .    100% ,      ,     .

, 77,    -       ,     .

----------

> .


   .

----------


## 34

,  .

          ,          ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

34,       - wildberries    .
        . https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post54996894 
     ,      ""  ""
   ,      . 




> ,          ?


  ,          ,     ?

----------

> ,          ,     ?


,          .

----------


## 77

> ,          .


       ,     ,   !
  " "!    ,   !
  ,   " "   ,   !
      -           !!!
     -   ,  .
          ,   -   .
   -  -    .
  .    ,   . !

----------


## 34

> ,          ,     ?


   ()  ,    (   )   .

----------


## 77

> ()  ,    (   )   .


   ?
  ?  -  !
   -       ?  ,   ?
    -      3 ,      .

----------

> ?


       ,

----------


## 77

> ,


   ""  ,             .
  :
-     :
 ;
  ,   ;

        ,                 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,              .          .
,     ,        .           ,  !      ,   (   )    (). 
   ,        ,     ,    ,  -    ,        .    ,   ,         ,      .
   -   .        .  ,        ,   .       ?

----------

> ,     ,


   - !         .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ()  ,    (   )   .


     ?
        ...  ,    )    ,    .  

,       (    )         ,       .    ,   10 .     .

----------

> (   )   .


   54-.

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 
   3-   54- -EET. 
  :
1.   .
2.  
3.  
4.         (,  , -),        API. 
,  ,        EET,   .
5.            ,   .           (  ). 

  :
1.


> -, ,    ,         ,       PayPal,  ,  ,           .  ,  ,    EET,        (DIČ) .


  , EET       .
2.  , ,    (.,   ..).   ,       21 000 .
3.  EET    ,     ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

exist.ru.  . 
  23:52.
     08:54     .  ?   ,      5  ?         ,  



> 20.09.18 08:54 	1 596.00
> 
> 1596.00 x 1.00 	1596.00
> 	1 596.00
>   	1 596.00
>     " "
>   42 
>  88
> 
> ...

----------

> . 
>    3-   54- -EET. 
>   :
> 1.   .
> 2.  
> 3.  
> 4.         (,  , -),        API. 
> ,  ,        EET,   .
> 5.            ,   .           (  ). 
> ...


    ,     ,           " ..."

----------


## Iren

> ,     ,           " ..."


   ,    .

----------


## 1

1,2  
    -      7  
_[censored]_

----------


## .

*1*,   !       .      https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/478709/

----------


## kuzmina.g

!  .    , , ,  ,  ?

----------

> !  .    , , ,  ,  ?


  07.19.

----------


## kuzmina.g

,   -   54,        ,      ?

----------


## 2009

. ,     ,       ?        ,   ?            ? 
   ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ?


.
 +  .
  .



> ,   ?


     +     .

----------


## xvostik

:
, , 6%,  .
 .    /  (      ,     ) 
     1,07,2019

----------


## 2009

*ZZZhanna*,   ,    ""  Z   .      ,         Z         ...

----------


## 2009

:    Z    ,      ,     ?

----------


## 2009

*ZZZhanna*,    ?

,    ,     ,   !!!   ,      !?
2018-10-30 11-00-47_2942.jpg

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


        .       ,      . 




> Z    ,      ,     ?


 ,    





> ,    ,     ,   !!!   ,      !?

----------


## 2009

> ,


   29.10.2018,    30.10.18,    29.10.2018 ???   Z   30.10.2018.     29.10.2018 ...

    29.10.2018,  30.10.18  ,    30.10.18,     ,  Z  (30.10.2018).    ,    Z    29.10   30.10 ???     29.10.2018  .....

----------


## 2009

> .       ,      .


     Z ?    "   "?
   Z       .

----------


## 2009

> 


       ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 29.10.2018,  30.10.18  ,    30.10.18,     ,  Z  (30.10.2018).    ,    Z    29.10   30.10 ???     29.10.2018 .....


    29.10,   29.10.




> Z       .


   ,     (  ).
 -     ,  .. .




> ...


       ...

----------


## Wirta

> ...


 ,    .            ,      .

----------


## 2009

1     ( )  (  , ),    ,       ?   ?    ?  ,  .

----------


## Wirta

*2009*,   "  " (  -    (  )) -  ...    - "" (      ") -   ""  " " -  . 
    -,      ...

----------


## 77

> :
> , , 6%,  .
>  .    /  (      ,     ) 
>      1,07,2019


   (     ), !
    ,   -,  -  .
   -  !

PS.     ,      ,     !
   ,      .
      ,    .        .

----------


## xvostik

5    01072019

----------


## 2009

> -    (  ))


    "  "   " " ,..  "  ".  " "      " ",    .    1 7.7
  "  ",              "  " .   . ..  62 ....

----------


## 2009

*Wirta*,



> ""  " " -  .


 ???        ???

----------


## Wirta

> 1 7.7


  . 



> ???


...    - ?  :Smilie:  ,    " ".

----------

!       ,     ) 

    6%,    ,   ,     /. 

:   ,         /?  ,   2019    .  !

 ,          (,   .),    ? !

----------


## .

> /?


.     ,     .         




> (,   .),    ?

----------


## MariaVU

.   .   7.2  6  -     .     .    .          06.10.           .   ? , .

----------


## MariaVU

,     ?
:                  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 7.2  6  -     .     .


      .

----------


## MariaVU

- ,  ,

----------


## Wirta

*MariaVU*,           (    ).

----------


## 1

> .   .   7.2  6  -     .     .    .          06.10.           .   ? , .


   " "  "" ?

----------


## 1

-      



     30 
    ?

----------


## MariaVU

,     .  -     .     .   !

----------


## tillsammans

! , .  .    6% .  .   -       .     ?   ?  -    ,     ?    ,   - ,    ,     .   ,  .     ,  ,       ? ?
.

----------


## 1

> ,     .  -     .     .   !

----------

> 


 ,            ""?

----------


## Wirta

> ,            ""?


     ""       ))

----------


## MariaVU

> 


,  ,    .    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Wirta

-            , ..  .        ,           .    ,          -       ?     ? 
           -    .

----------


## 777

> ,          -


  .   .  ,       .

----------


## Wirta

> .   .  ,       .


  -   ,            .     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

2   .   .   ,      .    .      .


*Wirta*,       ,    ,     ,    .    1   ,         ,   .

----------


## 2009

> -   ,            .     ?


   ...   ?

----------


## 2009

> *2009*,   "  " (  -    (  )) -  ...    - "" (      ") -   ""  " " -  . 
>     -,      ...


         " ".  Z       (  ().    .    ()
 ?       Z ??? ?

----------


## Wirta

> .    ()


  ,   
u8nIyGB7bmc.jpg
ijpMe-eytDY.jpg

----------


## 2009

*Wirta*,   ,     Z ,      .     ,             (((.

      ?

----------


## 2009

*Wirta*,    !    .  !

----------


## Wirta

> !


  ,       (     )  :Smilie:  , -   .

----------


## 1

,  -      ""  "" ?

----------


## 1

-     

   (      ,         );


   ! 

  ,    ,      
    ? 

      ,   ,    ,   :

 ????

----------


## 2009

. ,        01.01.2019.       ?
    .      (.)?

----------

.        ,        .       .  1  2019       ,        ?   ,   ?   :   6%,  ,  ,    ,        . 
,      .     .
   .

----------


## 77

> .        ,        .       .  1  2019       ,        ?   ,   ?   :   6%,  ,  ,    ,        . 
> ,      .     .
>    .


 **  **  ,      !

----------

> **  **  ,      !


    ! 
  ,    ,           1  2019.     - ,  ,    . 
     ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,


 "  "   .      ,       ,   1  2019

----------

> "  "   .      ,       ,   1  2019


,  .  ,     ,      1 ,      .     ?  .   2        ,   .    ,  . 

 ,    ,           -       ? 
,      .

----------


## .

**,   




> ,       ,   1  2019  **

----------

> **,


     )   ?    1 . 
  .

----------


## Julianeo

,            )))

----------


## .

**,            ,   ,   .   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> **,            ,   ,   .   ?


  ?  :Smilie:

----------

!         .   ,        ,      -   01.07.17 .    -  ,      /, -  .     -  ..   :   -  ,        /  01.01.2019.?

----------

> -  ,      /, -  .     -  ..   :   -  ,        /  01.01.2019.?


     .  .      ,    -,    2018   ,   ,    2019 ( ,     ,       )

----------

"     .  .      ,    -,    2018   ,   ,    2019 ( ,     ,       )" 
  .             ? ,  /  ,       ,   /    3023,   .

----------

> ?


      .

----------

> .


 -  .
 ..      ,   ,     ?         .
    .

----------

> ..      ,   ,     ?


 ,     ,

----------


## yanski

,     .    .   .      .    ?    ,    . - 1    ?

----------


## .



----------


## yanski

!            ?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## yanski

> 


!   ...

----------


## yanski

.

----------

,      ,     ,  :
12.11  5000,       ,  z-          .
14.11 ,    6020 ,      1020   5000 ,         6020 ( z-   ,   )            .
   ,   .

   ,  ?  , ,  ,               .
  ,  1.05

----------

> 14.11 ,    6020 ,


     ?

----------

> ?


1020,    6020,  1020,   () 5000

----------

> 1020


     6020?

----------

> 6020?


 ,   ,         ,       .

----------

> ,   ,...       .


" ?"

----------

> " ?"


     ,     ,    6020  ,     6020,     5000  ,     1020,    1020     6020     ?          6020,   1020.    ,            .

----------


## Wirta

> 1020,    6020,  1020,   () 5000


     ,    . ..  Z-   ,      2   -   .      - , , .

----------

> ,    . ..  Z-   ,      2   -   .      - , , .


    ,      ,         ,   5000   ,     .   ?      ?    ,          ?              .

----------


## Wirta

,  ,   .          ,     .

----------

> ,  ,   .          ,     .


  - ,    .    (   )    z-      ,     ()   ,           :


 1 020,00 ₽
 300,00 ₽
 5 000,00 ₽
 0,00 ₽
  0,00 ₽
 1 320,00 ₽


 -  2
 - .11
 1 020,00 ₽
 300,00 ₽
 5 000,00 ₽
  0,00 ₽
 0,00 ₽
 6 320,00 ₽

  ,       ))

----------


## y.ponomarev

,      .   ...

----------

,   1  2019        .   ? , ,     ?

----------

> ! 
>   ,    ,           1  2019.     - ,  ,    . 
>      ,   ?


  ,  -             .

----------

.      .     ,   .       ,   .    " ",      .      .    
  54-? 
   - - ? 
  - 
    !

----------


## y.ponomarev

,

----------

,     ,        . 
  )
 -     ,         ,      ,     ,         ?))))

----------


## Storn

> -     ,         ,      ,     ,         ?))))

----------

,  ,  -  ,    ?
 ,   ?

----------

,  ,  -  ,    ?
 ,   ?

----------


## 2009

> ,      .


  ....   ,    .    62 .  "  "  62 ...  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  "  62 ...


     .,   .

----------


## Wirta

> .    62 .  "  "  62 ...  ?


 62 , ,  " "     .

----------


## 2009

*Wirta*,   ? :
:
  1000 . 
"    " . 62  90   -1000 . (  ?    62  ) (  ,         ...
    .62  50    1000 . 
(62  )

----------


## 2009

*ZZZhanna*,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

, .
 -     .

----------


## Wirta

*2009*,       ,     .      ""    ,         " " (  ,  ),       ,        . ""     ,    -  .    ,       .    ,       .

----------


## 77

!    ,        ,    ,    .        .        (   ),            ,           (     ,                 ?),         - ,      ,        ?

----------

.

----------


## 77

> .


  ,        ?       ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    , .

----------


## 77

> , .


      .           ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,      :Smilie: 13783261729951.jpg

----------


## ViviaMa

!

, ,               01  2019 ?

----------


## ˸_

""  ""? 
   ,   22.10.2018  -7-20/605@       ,  . 
   ,  - 1,05, -       01.01.2019.       ,  ? 
   , -    ,   ...

----------


## ˸_

""  ""? 
   ,   22.10.2018  -7-20/605@       ,  . 
   ,  - 1,05, -       01.01.2019.       ,  ? 
   , -    ,   ...

----------


## Wirta

> , -    ,   ...


    ,           20.10.2018 -7-20/609 -      ""  ""  01.01.2019.

----------


## Julianeo

,        ,     "",   ??  ,    ""  .    ,     /       ( " "     ""),

----------

> ,  ,   .          ,     .


 ,        z-,          (      ),     : z-         ,         " ; ;  ; . "     ,           ,       ,          , - .         ..       .

     ,       ,         .       ,   ,     ))

    ,          ))

----------


## Varvara22

!  ,     .
  ,   2019    6%       ( ),         ,  . 
 . 2 . 2 54- ,    .      50%     50%  ,      :
1.      ?
2.   ,      ?

----------


## 77

> !  ,     .
>   ,   2019    6%       ( ),         ,  . 
>  . 2 . 2 54- ,    .      50%     50%  ,      :
> 1.      ?
> 2.   ,      ?


    ,  ,       .   -   -    .        .    -     -         -      .      ,     , ..           . 
    ,   ...

----------


## Varvara22

.      6%           ,   ?     .

----------


## 77

> .      6%           ,   ?     .      , ?   ,         ?   ,     ?


        .       !
     07.19.
    /       ,        .
**,   -  .

----------


## Varvara22

77,    ,      
1.   .   .    /    ,       ?

----------


## 77

> 77,    ,      
> 1.   .   .    /    ,       ?


 ,     / .

----------


## Varvara22

> /       ,        .
> **,   -  .


 .9 .2 54- 
             ,           .
               ?     ?

----------


## 77

> .9 .2 54- 
>              ,           .
>                ?     ?


    " ",    .         ,   !
 :       /    .
         -      .
     ,            ,      .    -  **,         .

----------


## Wirta

-    1        ,       ?        , ? ?       ?

----------


## 77

> -    1        ,       ?        , ? ?       ?


            ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         .


    ?

----------


## 77

> ?


  ,   -  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, ,   , ,    ( ,   ),   1 .

----------


## Varvara22

77,    ,    , ,    ...
 , ..         ,     - .     .     01.07.2019 ? ,         ( 01.07.2019),     ,     ,   ?     ?

----------


## Varvara22

> " ",    .         ,   !
>  :       /    .
>          -      .
>      ,            ,      .    -  **,         .


77,    ,    , ,    ...
 , ..         ,     - .     .     01.07.2019 ? ,         ( 01.07.2019),     ,     ,   ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   -  !


      , .     ,     .  ,         -   .

----------


## 77

> 77,    ,    , ,    ...
>  , ..         ,     - .     .     01.07.2019 ? ,         ( 01.07.2019),     ,     ,   ?     ?


 .

----------


## 77

> , .     ,     .  ,         -   .


   ,     .   , , .      -    ,    -     ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Wirta

> ?


    : 
       20.10.2018  -7-20/609,      ,           01.01.2019  (     «»   «    () »  01.12.2018) -    - 
-    18/118   20/120;
-   «    ()   »   «    () »;
-   : «  »   « »;
-  : « »   «»  01.12.2018.;
-  «  »    01.01.2019 .    « ».
   ,      ,        .

----------


## Varvara22

))

----------


## Julianeo

> -  «  »    01.01.2019 .    « ».


      2021       ,     ?  ?

----------

,   .

----------

-     ?

    ()   ( ,  ) 

   ?

      ?       "" ?
        (, ) -     ?

     ,     ....  

  ,       .
      .

    ()  ,  ,  .

      .



    ()   ( ,  ) 

   "  "...     ,     ....
   ?

----------

,    
  1109


"   "

       (),     ....

    ?

----------

-  !
   , ,   .
     "   "  ?

----------

,   .
    ,  ,   ,     .


( .     09.04.2018 N -7-20/207@)

1109

"  "


 ,  ,  .

   ,       

"    ()   ( ,  )".

     "  " ?

,     ...            ?

 . ,    ,   .

----------

"  "  

         - ,   .

 ,       ,       .

      "  " ?  ...

----------


## 77

! :
1.      ?    ?           .
2.        2019.,       ?

----------

.    ....

1.     (,   )     , 
           "    ()   ( ,  )"  , 
     ,               . 

2.       (,   )     ,  1109 "  "     , 
    ,          ,  -     . 

       "    ()   ( ,  )   1109 "  "    .

----------

    .  . 
  ,        ,   ?
  .    " ".          -  ,   .    1109 ?

----------


## msw42

,      ,  .          ?

: 62.09   6%. 

  -,           ?

----------

> ""  ""? 
>    ,   22.10.2018  -7-20/605@       ,  . 
>    ,  - 1,05, -       01.01.2019.       ,  ? 
>    , -    ,   ...


 ?  ?

----------


## matreshka-80

> ""  ""? 
>    ,   22.10.2018  -7-20/605@       ,  . 
>    ,  - 1,05, -       01.01.2019.       ,  ? 
>    , -    ,   ...


  -  ?
  01.07.18    ,   . 
        " ". 
      6800.  " -       1 "  " ". 

     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?


       ,  ,   ,  .




> -,           ?


   1  .     - .              ,    .

----------


## matreshka-80

[QUOTE=y.ponomarev;55026573]      ,  ,   ,  .
/QUOTE]

    ,  ,  -1.05,   . 

   ?

----------


## Wirta

> -       1


 ,       .  - .

----------


## domingo SPb

1

----------


## domingo SPb

, .
        (-).   .   ,      . ,     ,            .        .     -?  ,     1  2018-...  :Frown:

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  1  2018   ,

----------


## domingo SPb

.  .   .    ,    . ...
     ,   ?  ?         .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      103         .

----------

> ,       .  - .


   ,       ))))
  ,      2000 ,

----------


## domingo SPb

!     .

----------


## Wirta

> ,      ))))
>   ,     2000 ,


      -  - ,  - 2000.
 ,       ?

----------


## katerina371

.       (    1.05,    )   (       ),      .     ,        .            .    2000    .      10..              .       :Abuse:

----------


## y.ponomarev

3000     . 2000 , 1000 .           !

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,           ,                  2021  ,              ?

----------


## katerina371

01.01.19. (   )
     ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 01.01.19. (   )
>      ,


   100 %          ,       ,          ( )        ,

----------


## katerina371



----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


        ,             ,         

        ,        ,         ,

----------


## Vadelma

, ,     :
  ,   ,     ( / +   ,  , ) -  () +  (  ,   ).  1.07.19 ?     ?

----------


## katerina371

...   ,     .  :yes: 
  :       ,  ,

----------

-  ,   ?     -   ,  .    -  , , ....        .     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,     2017

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    ,  .      ,     .        , .  ,    !
 ,    1  2019,     .  
    ,      !    ,    .

----------

,     01  .   ,  2019     4..

----------

.
   ,  15, .
   2018   ,      .   2019     .    -    ?    -   ,    ,    .      ?      ( ,    ,    )    ?
 ? 
!!!

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,      !    ,    .


         ,     60     ,       ,

----------


## wikki7771

! -6%      , ..    .   ?

----------

> ...   ,     . 
>   :       ,  ,


       54-   -7-20/229@.               ,   .

----------


## harriet

, , .

 ,   -  (, ).    (   -   .).   -  1  2019?

----------


## 72

,  (-) -   (,   .),  ,     01.07.19?   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

!  .

----------


## xvostik

/,   .
  ?
         (  ),  ,         .
      ,    ???

----------


## _

.    -

----------


## marina200677

!     ,     /   /         /,     ?? ,       .

----------

*marina200677*, ,       .

----------


## marina200677

!   ,   ()         (,  )       ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   .

----------


## marina200677

.   .

----------

> .


.

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .


     -       1  2019     ,                 ,

----------

> 


 :      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> :      .


                   ?

----------

.  .

----------


## akspb

,    .   ?   -     ?   .      ,   :   ? !

----------


## ˸_

. .         . ,     -.
   ?

----------


## ˸_

. .         . ,     -.
   ?

----------


## -

*:* 
      ?       "" ?
     ,     ....  

  ,   ,   ,  ,        .     -5.       "  "?  ,     ? 
  -? 
 .

----------


## MariaVU

> 


      -

----------


## y.ponomarev

?      ?

----------


## -

> ?      ?


     4     . . 10 .       .17 .,     .     . 
 -           .   .    .     ,    1   -  2  .   -   .       ..

----------

> 1   -  2  .


  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1   -  2


  2 ?

----------


## -

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;55036098]  2 ?[/QUOTE
  ,   ,  1   . 
:
,       . ,  -,      -            « 100 %».      .        ,      .          .              « »?

    .     ,          .       01.07.2019.

   ,   .    .

     ,             .       .      :        ?   ,   .   -  , , , .

-,     .    ,      .      -  ((         .

----------


## -

,     .

----------

> ,     .


.       ....

----------


## -

> .       ....


  .   .       -   )) 
  ,       ? ))

----------

> ,       ? ))


.  .

----------


## Fraxine

.            ?

----------


## Storn

1.07.19

----------


## y.ponomarev

10 ,  .    ,        ,        (   ,   ,    ,  20-   ,     ..)     .  .      ,       ,             (   ,     ),     .

----------


## -

.       " ",  : 1) 2   -       , 2)   1  19 .      . 
   ,         .    100%  .

----------


## -

,   ,     ( 1214   ).

----------


## Julianeo

?
  ,     ... " 01.02.2021      «  »      , , , .   ,   . ,           :
    «  »;
    «  »;
    «  »;
    «    »."

----------


## -

,        ,     18     19 .         ,      .   . .   .,     - . 
        (    )          .

----------


## Julianeo

...       .     :EEK!:     ,   ???    ,

----------


## -

> ...       .        ,   ???    ,


  , 1.05 ( .), 1.1    .         .      .    .. 
   .     ,     - .    .

----------


## Natalia M

.     :
  .    /.    - 2018   (.)   800  ,  200  ,   ,     -.   2019  .
    , ..  ,     -  .       .
         -? 
1.  ""            .       .
2.   .     . .   ,     .1 (.),

----------

> , ..  ,     -  .


   ... 


> .


 -...   ,    ...

----------


## Maria20141

!

,   ,   .       .  ( ,     , ,     )

"    ,    ( )         (    ),    1  2019 .   "

 ??    ,             /,       1/07/19?  
     .     ?        . 
Clip.jpg

----------

> ??    ,             /,       1/07/19?


,  .

- 40817  40820 -    (    ):  ,    ,     
- 30233 -    :   
- 40911 -      :   

 ( 01.07.19) - .

----------


## akspb

,  ,   ?  - .   (, )?     (   ),     ?

----------

> - 40817  40820 -    (    ):  ,


.     54-    


> ,


   . 


> 


 .

----------


## Maria20141



----------


## Julianeo

[QUOTE=-;55036102]


> 2 ?[/QUOTE
>   ,   ,  1   . 
> :
> ,       . ,  -,      -             100 %.      .        ,      .          .               ?
> 
>     .     ,          .       01.07.2019.
> 
>    ,   .    .
> 
> ...


,       ?             (     ).     , ..    .           ,   .. 
  ,  .  .      .    ??      ?? 
     ?

----------

> ??


       :       ( ) -     ( ,       )

----------

> :


" , ?!!!!" ()   54-        ?!!!!

----------


## Julianeo

> :       ( ) -     ( ,       )


            .    ...     ??     ,           ,    .        ? 
        .     ?     ? ?... 
,  ...

----------

> 


         ?!!! , ,     ,   ...

----------


## Julianeo

1          54 .         - ,        .   2   (

----------

> ?


,    1      (         ).   ,    ,      :Abuse: 




> ,  ...


       ,        ...     -  ...

----------


## Julianeo

> ,    1      (         ).   ,    ,     
> 
> 
>        ,        ...     -  ...


 ...     .   ?        ....  :Asthanos: 
    1    ,      ?..        ?...(

----------


## -

> ...     .   ?        .... 
>     1    ,      ?..        ?...(


       .             (      ),     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

(    )         1.05,            ,       ,

----------


## harriet

, , .   .   .        ( .).   -  01.07.2019?

----------


## MASOL81

> , , .   .   .        ( .).   -  01.07.2019?

----------

> , , .   .   .        ( .).   -  01.07.2019?


54
 2.   - 
...
2.1.  ,    ,    ,    ,   3, 6, 9 - 11, 18, 28, 32, 33, 37, 38, 40, 45 - 48, 53, 56, 63  2  346.43    ,      -     ()  () ,          (),   ,   , ,    -   1  4.7   .
(. 2.1     03.07.2018 N 192-)

 !   01.07.19 ** .

----------


## .

> -  01.07.2019?


 ,

----------


## harriet

> ,


  ,    "  "?

----------


## harriet

> (),   ,   ,


,        ,       ?   ?   ?

----------

> ,        ,       ?   ?   ?


 !

----------

, , .
    () -     ?
   -    ,  ....

        (), ?

----------


## MariaVU

, ,         .  .    1 ?

----------


## xvostik

- ( )   .
  -   .  /

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


     .

----------

2.1.  ,    ,    ,    ,   3, 6, 9 - 11, 18, 28, 32, 33, 37, 38, 40, 45 - 48, 53, 56, 63  2  346.43    , *     -     ()  () ,          (),   ,   , ,    -   1  4.7*   .
(. 2.1     03.07.2018 N 192-)


    ,         ,             1  4.7    ?  ,  ?

----------

> 2.1.  ,    ,    ,    ,   3, 6, 9 - 11, 18, 28, 32, 33, 37, 38, 40, 45 - 48, 53, 56, 63  2  346.43    , *     -     ()  () ,          (),   ,   , ,    -   1  4.7*   .
> (. 2.1     03.07.2018 N 192-)
> 
> 
>     ,         ,             1  4.7    ?  ,  ?


    ,  ! 
   ?

----------

!
   -      "    ".   " 01"?   ?        ,  ?

----------

> !
>    -      "    ".   " 01"?   ?        ,  ?


   ,       ,        " "...

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------


## Julianeo

?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ?


             ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

1   ,      
     ,     1  2019           .     I .   1     18   ,      .

      ?

----------


## Julianeo

: https://dmitry-robionek.ru/zakon/pro...ulya-2021.html 
          ,      . -. !!        ??     -    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  ,       ,

----------


## Julianeo

/?

----------

> /?


      ,   .
      .

----------


## Julianeo

> ,   .
>       .


   , - )     )) ...        ,     ...

----------


## _N

,       -        ?     ,  , ..        .    01.07.2019 ,   ?

----------

()     ?

----------


## _N



----------


## .

> -        ?


 1

----------


## _N

*.*, !      ...

----------


## sovetov

"         - (  682709-7).

  ?

 1  2021          ,   ,       .      "

   1 . 15

----------

> "         - (  682709-7).
> 
>   ?
> 
>  1  2021          ,   ,       .      "
> 
>    1 . 15


  ...   .
   .      ?

----------

()    ( )
  1   2 ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> .      ?


      .

----------


## -

> ()    ( )
>   1   2 ?


,      2 . ,          . 
   -       - "   .  ,       ".  .      -   2 , ..     .  ,    .     ( )  20-22  ,       "--",      .  , ,      -   -  .  
       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

-. , , , ..      2   .         2- .   2   )    . .

----------

"      "

     ?            .   ?

----------

-. , , , ..      2   .         2- .   2   )    . ."

    "",  ...
      "0"   ?

----------

! ,      ,      01.07.2019?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      01.07.2019?


        ?    01.07.18     .

----------

> ?    01.07.18     .


.

----------


## .

> ,      01.07.2019?


.   ,

----------

!             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------


## 61

> 


          ?    -     (  )    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,     .




> 


     ( ).

----------


## 333

,*,   ,   .*
https://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/485878/

----------

,      ,  . 

   . ,  ,   .
  ,    ?   1  2018 ?

 ""             ?
    ,   ....

 ?

----------

> ,      ,  . 
> 
>    . ,  ,   .
>   ,    ?   1  2018 ?
> 
>  ""             ?
>     ,   ....
> 
>  ?


 ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,


  ?   ?
     54-,             1  2021 .        .
      ,

----------


## Julianeo

.... 

1.     ,      ,          -      ?

2.        "    1  2021        ,  ,  .   ,    .  , ,   ,   ."  ,         .         

3.   -                   1  2018 ??

----------

> .... 
> 
> 1.     ,      ,          -      ?


   -      " ".          ,    "". 




> 2.        "    1  2021        ,  ,  .   ,    .  , ,   ,   ."  ,         .


    ?         - " ".
,   ,   ,   ,          -     ,        .




> 3.   -                   1  2018 ??


  :Smilie:      - .     - .

----------


## 333

> .... 
> 
> 2.       *"    1  2021        ,  ,  .   ,    .  , ,   ,   ."*   ,         .


     ,        ?    ,       1.07.2018     30 ,    ,   . -** .

----------


## borisgor871234

,   ,     -,  , ,  , ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## Marincha

,   ,     , ,    ,    /.   , ?    , /  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    /

----------


## Julianeo

,    .   ,      1 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1WW...ccFSylxjqSlvi8          ...
0:30     ??    ??
1:58        ??? 
     ,     ....

----------


## -

-  ....      ...  1  2   -       . 
   100%  ,      (       )  2    " "   0.   .
        -       ,  .,      ,  .    ,     .

----------


## xvostik

?

----------


## _N

?  ,           .     .       ?

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

",   ,     ,     ,  ,      -      , ,   1  2021 ." 

    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

. ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


   ,     ,

----------


## .

> ?


 ,    .     - .   
     .     .

----------

> 100%  ,      (       )  2    " "   0.   .


       0 -  ?       0?

----------

,           ,    6%   ?         ?

----------


## -

> 0 -  ?       0?


,         -     -     .       (*  -    3   11  ),  -    2 . 
          , 4    -     ,  -  "  " - ,     .

----------


## .

> ,           ,    6%   ?


     .         )     
           .     .     -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*-*,         .

----------


## xvostik



----------


## ViviaMa

!
, ,  15%  ,  /  /.
      (  ).
     01       ?

----------


## _N

,  ,  .    :   ,   (  ).    ,         ?    ?    ,       .       ,    ,    .   -?
 . .

----------

.    .      ,    .     (  )     0.      ,  ,         .

----------


## _N

**,  -...   ,  -  ,             ...       ?    ,    ?

----------

?      ,   .          . 1)      ,   -   .   -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


,       ,    ,    .




> 


  15      -     ?       ?       ?
   ,      ,      ,         ?

  ,  ,     .

----------


## _N

*ZZZhanna*, -... ,   ,      .   -   .       ,       . .  -   ,  -  ...

----------

.       6%,       .     .   .
        , ..  6%,   13,   .   -    ,        -,     01.07.2019??

----------

> .       6%,       .     .   .
>         , ..  6%,   13,   .   -    ,        -,     01.07.2019??


   ,  "  "!      -         . ,    ,    !

----------


## _N

.     ,         ,     ?     (  6%),  ,     . ,         ?

----------


## Julianeo

/ ( -).       -        (        ).               -       ..
       ,   .    100 ,      .      . !00 .   ??   ?)) .   ? ,    (   54).     ?? ))  ,  1

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .  .      . ,    2  . 
,   ,   54-   2 ?

----------


## _N

*y.ponomarev*,   -?  ?     ,   .

----------

> ,  "  "!      -         . ,    ,    !


        -   ,      .4  .14.5
" ,     ,              , ,     ,      -
                " ??

     .2 .14.5 ?
"           -
         1/4  1/2   ,    ,

----------


## ViviaMa

> !
> , ,  15%  ,  /  /.
>       (  ).
>      01       ?


, !

----------

> !
> , ,  15%  ,  /  /.
>       (  ).
>      01       ?


   : , , ,         -  1  2021 .
             .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*_N*,     ?     ,  ,    ,   ,    .   .     2 .

----------


## _N

*y.ponomarev*,  ,   . ,   ,    ,       .      -        ,        ?

----------


## _N

,    :
" . 2.1 . 1.2    22.05.2003  54-,       « »:

    - ;
  ;
  ;
   ,   . 174.2   (   :  ,   ,  ,    , , -,   ..);
    ,   ."

.. ,   ,      .    - .

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

. ?       ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


        .




> ,     ?


         .

----------


## id92829747

!  ,   , ,   ,    ,         ?)

----------


## AndreyNNNNN

.
. 
      ,       " "   .
:    - ?
.

----------


## y.ponomarev

*id92829747*, ,

----------


## id92829747

? ,        ,   ?)     ,  ? ?   ,    ?   (.      ,     ,    , ?  ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

.      .       ,        . 
      .  ,           ,        .
 ,          .  1800    .

----------


## id92829747

😞.. , .

----------


## .

> ,       " "   .


     .

----------

- , 
    -(     )-    21

----------


## rasmus

!  , ,  .
  -         ,   5 .       ,         -  01 .
       ,     -            (           ).       75     (    ).    ,   . 
 ,      -    ,          .
    .     ,  - ""      (),       .         ,     ,         .
, ,     ?

----------

,  ,            (   )

----------

> .     ,  - ""      (),       .         ,     ,         .
> , ,     ?


         .       ,                    ,    .

----------

)

----------

> ,  .  .      . ,    2  . 
> ,   ,   54-   2 ?


54-:   -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , 


 , -  /.       (, 100%).        ? ,       -       54-    ,    .  ,  -   ,              :Hmm: .

----------


## rasmus

> 


 - ,   ,   54-       -?       .   .       .,      .

----------


## _N

> 54-:   -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , 
> 
> 
>  , -  /.       (, 100%).        ? ,       -       54-    ,    .  ,  -   ,             .


!   . , -           -  /?        ,  -        ?

----------

> !   . , -           -  /?        ,  -        ?


       54.
  54 :
 ()          () 
 :
      ()  

**   ,
        .

         -     ,      ,        ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Imelnila

.         1?  .      ,  .    -  1 ?
Screenshot_32.jpg

----------

> .         1?  .      ,  .    -  1 ?
> Screenshot_32.jpg


 !      07.21.

----------

> ,
>         .


 ,            (    -            -   ...)?       ?   . , .

----------


## Imelnila

> !      07.21.


   .

----------

> ,            (    -            -   ...)?       ?   . , .


           ,    ( )   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        , ,        .

----------

> ,        , ,        .


  ,          ,    !

----------


## olvladkob

!    ,  . 
   ,         ..   :
1.           ?
2.      ?
3.      (18000)    ?

----------


## olvladkob

,    () .  .  1         ?     !!!

----------

21

----------

010119
1.
2.
3.

----------

.              - . ,       )))

----------


## .

> ,    () .  .


    .

----------


## .

> .


    ,   ,         ?

----------



----------


## olvladkob

> .


    .     21 ?   ?

----------

> .     21 ?   ?


       ,       07.21.
      ,    :    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   .

----------

01.07.2019.    (.)    - c 01  2019.     ?

----------

.       .     .  .   ,     .

----------


## xvostik

1.07  1.08     ,        ,      (   ).
  ?   ,            ?
  ,  ?

----------

*xvostik*,    -     1 ,   .         ,         .
        -         //?

----------


## xvostik

!
     , . 
    (  , )  .    ?
(   )

----------


## y.ponomarev

,

----------


## xvostik

!

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------


## xvostik



----------


## y.ponomarev

)

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         . ,     ,       .

----------

,    ?
          ?

----------

**, ,        ()    .        .
,         ,        .

----------


## Wirta

-    . 
    -      

-  +      ?      - 

17.      ( 1230)     ( 1231)      ()        ()  ,    ,   3  169    .

(. 17      09.04.2018 N -7-20/207@)

----------


## _N

.   ,         ,      05    -    ?   ?

----------

> .   ,         ,      05    -    ?   ?


       ?     ,    .

----------

> ?     .


,        .

----------

,       ,         .      !

----------

> 17.      ( 1230)     ( 1231)


  :Smilie:  -     .

13.  "   " ( 1230)  "  " ( 1231)      ()  ,        .       (, ),        ()  .       ,   (,    )   ,         ,  ,      .          ,       ,        ()  .
(. 13      09.04.2018 N -7-20/207@)
17.  "   " ( 1230)  "  " ( 1231)      ()        ()  ,    ,   3  169    .
(. 17      09.04.2018 N -7-20/207@)


 1230   1231   -7, -6.

- , -
  1.05:
6 -        ,   ,  ,   .            ,   ;
7 -       .            ,   

  1.1:
2, 4, 6 -        ,   ,  ,      .          ;
7 -       .            ,

----------


## _N

> ?     ,    .


,     .     .          ( ,    -   ).  , ,     .    ,  ,    ,   . :Abuse:

----------

> ,     .     .          ( ,    -   ).  , ,     .    ,  ,    ,   .


      ,          **  .
      ,       .

----------


## _N

**,  ...  ,               ,     .   -   ,  ,  ,      (  )  ,      -         .  ?

----------


## sidyakin

!  ,  , .    21   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !  ,  , .    21   ?


129-  06.06.2019  2 
1. ,  * ,  * ,     ,     ,  , **     -      , ,   1  2021 .

----------

> !  ,  , .    21   ?


 ,      .

----------

. .   ,   .   ,      .      .           .         ,    .    ,   -    100        .      
   ,     ,   .        .   .          .    .   ,     ,       .     .  .      .    .             . .

----------


## Betty1986

.

, ,   .

      ( )         18000 .

  1       .     9000  18000  .        .

      .

        , ,           .

----------


## srkvirina

!  6%  ,    .   /,    .    .  -,    .   .     .

----------

-  21

----------


## srkvirina

!

----------


## .

> 1       .     9000  18000  .        .


.

----------


## 2506

( )?

----------


## .



----------


## 2009

.      ?               ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      ?


   ?      .




> 


 ?       .    ?

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 
 .

  ,   . 1 .     . 
  3  4  2019  .

   ,         .     ,  .     ,          ,  ?

  ,  ,   01.07.2019     . ?

----------


## .

> ,         .


   .       ?  -

----------


## Wirta

*.*,          ? https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post55060328

----------


## Enic

> .       ?  -


  .
 .              .

      .        .     1   .    ,       ,    ,                        .

----------


## Fraxine

-     .  ,  ???      ,    . ,     -  ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> 1.07  1.08    ...,        ,      (   ).


   30                        .          ,            . 
  ,         ,  -  -     ,   ,           .
         Ļ   .    ,              .

----------


## xvostik

,            ?
(  .    .  )
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?

----------

, .   ()    ()                   .       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ()    ()


     ,       ?     ?

----------

.       ?    ,  .

----------

> ,       ?     ?


             ?  .        ?

----------

21

----------


## id12540596

! , ,   .  ,           ,    .   ,      , -  (  ).        .     ,    , ..     .       -   "  "?

----------


## .

*id12540596*,    ?     ,    (

----------

.   21      -  ?  .     ...

----------


## .

,  .  -   ,

----------

, , .

1.  -   ,    ,   .

2.  ,     ,     .    .
      .      .. .        - (    -).
        . 

3.        -,    .
     ,       ,      ,   .

, .

   2       ?
     1.    , 2.      ?
  .    ?  ?     ?

----------

.    6%              .        1       ().       01.07.19?

----------


## npsfirm

,         ,               ,        / .        ?      ,     ,     ""     .     .    !

----------


## p

:Frown: 
     -  "".   30   -  ...  .
 :Cray: 
   ,     ,      .
  2-4     .       5-10   .      -  .  - .       .
      -      ,       ,     .    -  .
 -         .
            ...

   ,    :Sorry: 
  -  30          . ,     -   ,   ... :Nea: 
 .

1.     -.     .     .
       -     ?
     (),  ( ,   ),  (,   ).

2.   -       ,      ,   ,  -?

3.   ,     ,   .        ,   :Shok:      ,    ,     ...

----------


## id12540596

> *id12540596*,    ?     ,    (



*.*,   ,   ,          ,    :

_:               ?

:               ,          .

: - ,    - ,                 (. 1 . 1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -       " ( -  N 54-)).
        ()        ()     , , ,  ()          () ,       () ,       , ,          , ,  (. 1.1  N 54-).
     "  " ( 6, 7)  "   ()  ( )",                      ( 4,  1214, 1216,  28  N 2      21.03.2017 N -7-20/229@ "         ,   ").
 ,   ,  -          ,       (, )       ,      (    11.07.2017 N -3-20/4686@).
   ,                .             (. 1 . 1.2, . 1.1  N 54-).

.. 
 "-"


20.09.2018_

   ,          ,       ?

----------


## id12540596

, ..      /    ..  ,     ,     ,       ,       .         ?   ,   ,          .       ,   ,        .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,    2018    2019  1            1  ,            2019   .          1             ,     ?               ,     2019      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

https://www.klerk.ru/blogs/platformaofd/486976/
           30     ,     ,  2018

----------


## piramida48

.
  .         /.    . 
:          ?          , ..     ,    .   ?

----------


## id12540596

> .
>   .         /.    . 
> :          ?          , ..     ,    .   ?


 -,   ,  -

----------

...





> , , .
> 
> 1.  -   ,    ,   .
> 
> 2.  ,     ,     .    .
>       .      .. .        - (    -).
>         . 
> 
> 3.        -,    .
> ...

----------

01.06.2019
    01-07-2019 ......  - ????
  (  ).        ,    -  /  
    ?????





> ().     ,  -,  ,     ..      .  ,           .
>            1 ,           (. 4 . 4    03.07.2018  192-).
>  ,  / , ,  ,      ,             1  2019 .


    ...  



> !
>         ()   -      .   .   ,      -  ?
>  !
>         -   .
>     ,      .

----------

> 01.06.2019
>     01-07-2019 ......  - ????
>   (  ).        ,    -  /  
>     ?????


       1.07   !!!

----------

> .
>   .         /.    . 
> :          ?          , ..     ,    .   ?


    ,       .     ,     ,      .

----------

> 1.07   !!!


 



> ,  / , ,  ,      ,             1  2019 .

----------


## .

> 2       ?


.

----------


## .

> ...


   .        .      ,       1  2021 .    ,         ,      .        .

----------


## 2009

> ?      .


     .          (, , )




> ?       .    ?


    ,      (      )     , .     .     .

      ???

----------


## xvostik

,     ""
   ,   " ".    ,

----------


## .

> 


  ??? 
     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

-      2018  ,    12  2019  (            ).             ()            .     ,       ( )         .

----------

> -      2018  ,    12  2019  (            ).             ()            .     ,       ( )         .


   ,     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,     ?


 ,    "        "       - -         (/)  
              ? ,     1  2020

----------


## .

> 1  2020


-,             . -,        .       ,

----------


## 2009

54-:
:

2.1.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,  *  ,        (, )*.        (, )     :
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,  -   );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    .
( .    17.07.2009 N 162-)


*     (" "  " "). ,    .*

----------


## 2009

, **  **      ?

*    :* 
( 1  2019   ,         /  ,   ,   1  4.7   54-,      ,  :

*  (), * )  ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 54-:
> :
> 
> 2.1.    ,           ,      2  3  ,


    ?




> (" "  " "). ,    .


    ,     "   ",         ,   "", ,         ?
  ,           ,            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : 
> ...     ,  :
> 
>   (),  ) ???

----------


## 2009

,     ?    ,    " "       ???    " "       ???

----------

! ,  ))   , ,  -,    ,  .      ,        . - ,        "" .   ?

----------


## id12540596

> ! ,  ))   , ,  -,    ,  .      ,        . - ,        "" .   ?


      22.05.03  54- (    54-)   ,          ,    . ,   1  1.2  54- ,  -             .           ,     (. 1.1   54-). ,   (),    ,   ,   -    ().

         .     2  1.2   54-.   ,     (      )      .   ,  ,       ,    .         10.08.18  -4-20/15566@ (. «       »;     -4-20/15566@)       25.07.18  03-01-15/52265 (    03-01-15/52265).

  ,        .  ,       ,    ,      (),     .   ,        ()   ,    :  ,     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,     ?    ,    " "       ???    " "       ???


         ,      ?

----------

> .


   ,   ,    ,  ,     2021      -?

----------

> ,   ,    ,  ,     2021      -?


 2    6  2019 . N 129-
          54              .                ,     .

----------


## -

.,  ,   .     ,     . .    .     . ,    :



	   (, )
1.	 (  ).  "    www.nalog.ru,  "  ", 2019 :         1  2019       (   ). 
: -     1  2019      (, )   ,        "   ()  ".
:  1.2,  4  4.1,  1  4.7    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -      ".  4  4    03.07.2018 N 192- "        ".     21.03.2017 N -7-20/229@ "        
   -       -    (   25.10.2018 N -3-20/7645@).
2.	      (  ).    ,            / . ,    ,     :-   (),  ;
-      ( );-   ( );-     ( ).
,       ,     ,    ,       ,    .        - :        ( ..) (" ", 2019, N 11). https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=609895
3.        (   ,  )     1  2007 . N 14339/07
              . 
          ,     ,        ,         .
4.    (,  ( ).):                       ,  .     25  2019 . N 03-01-15/4355    :
" ... ,      -                  -   01.07.2019."
"...                ,             N 54-     - "

----------

.  . ,   .   ,           .    .  ?   ,       .      -   ,     -?    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

Robokassa  invoicebox

----------

)

----------


## id12540596

!         .         /,     .       .         . ,      . 2.1 . 2 . 1.2 54-   1      ?     ?
_2.1.            () ,         - ,   , ,   ,  ,    ,   174.2    ,    -  (   ),      ,    ,     ,    ,        (  ),      ,    ,          (     ,      ),   ()   (  ) .
( .    06.06.2019 N 129-)_

----------

,   .  .   ?

----------

> ,   .  .   ?


  06.06.2019  129-
 2
 1. ,   ,   ,     ,     ,  ,      -      , ,   1  2021 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  .


   :   ,       ,  ,   6-00  23-00.         ,    ,     ?

----------


## xvostik



----------


## Storn

""......        :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  .


 ,   ,       ,      -      ,       ,    .

 :Wink:

----------

.          ,  . -   ? .

----------


## .

.       .

----------

.,  !

----------

> 25  2019 . N 03-01-15/4355    :


     ,        ?

----------


## 420

!  ,      .       (     ),        (   .,       ).
      ?
    , ,     -    ?
    ,     ,   ( ),  ?

----------


## .

> ?


. 



> , ,     -    ?


    .   ,  ,      .     ?





> ,     ,   ( ),  ?


 !   ,  ? ))

----------


## 420

?
    .    - ?

P. S.   -  !         .(

P. P. S.  - ,     10%   ,     .    .    ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ?       ,     .    ,    ,     .       ,      ? , ,        ,             ?   ?





> - ,     10%   ,     .    .    ?


     .         ?

----------


## 420

> ,      ?


     ?            ?

  ,      ""     .      .    ,     ,         ,   -          ?     ,  .

----------

> .         ?


       )

----------


## 420

,    ,      .)  ,       100%  .   -  ,   -     .

----------


## 420

> ,


 .      -  ,       ,  .

     ,        "-"      ,            .         "" .

----------


## _N

*420*,       -  -.     - ,    .     -    .

----------

> ?            ?    ,     ,         ,   -          ?     ,  .


     .         .
    ()  .       (),     .

----------


## 420

,   ,  ,   ,     ,    - ,     .       ,     . 
     .

_N, 



> -  -


,        ,    ;   ,    ,   .    ,   .   " "  "  ",           .   !

  . ,        ,      .

----------


## .

> ,        ,


  .      ,     ,   ,      
   ,      ,  .      , ,   .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      ,     ,


 ,       ,    .       ,  , ,   .
      .

----------


## 420

> ,


,   . ,       ,   ,  ,     .        ;      .




> , ,


  .         .        ,   ,         .
 .           (  )         ?        , (      ),   ,    - .     -  .

      .    ,      " ",           ,   ?  ,      ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ;      .


  !   ,       .
       ,    3 ,     .

----------


## .

> .


        , . 



> 


       .  ,   .   ,    :Smilie:  
:        .    ,        .       .

----------


## 420

> 


,   .)  -      ,      ,      .



> ,   .


 ,   . -    .

----------


## asd123

...

 .

 -

1.    ().
2.  ,   -       .
3.   .   ,     .
4.  .    .     

 ( -),   ,     .
 -  1  2018  (        
   ),       
    .        "
"    ,     ,   "
",             
( ) .       ,     
  ,    .     
    -,        
    ,      (. ) 
   .

,    .
---
  06.06.2019 N 129- "      " 
-       "
 2
1. ,   ,   ,  
  ,     , 
,      -     
, ,   1  2021 .
---

   ,     (1, 2, 3, 4)      1  2021
.
      (. )    (,   -
),        ,      
    ,    .
    ,      ?

 :
   ,      2   06.06.2019 N 129- " 
    "  -   
   "
      (1, 2, 3, 4)     
 1  2021            
 ,    ?
        1  2021      
            (
14.5  ) ?
         ,      1 
2021?

----------


## asd123

,      :Smilie:

----------


## asd123

,       ...

-----

.
      ....      .
       2   06.06.2019 N 129-
  .
1.  - 
2.  
3.  .    .


  06.06.2019 N 129- "      " 
-       "
 2
1. ,   ,   ,  
  ,     , 
,      -     
, ,   1  2021 .

              1  2021  
   ?
    .

----------


## asd123

,        ?     - -

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------

100 ,            )

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,     !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 100 ,


 ,   .

*asd123*,     ,    .

----------


## 420

,       (  ) -     ,         .
,   -   .

----------


## .

> (. )    (,   -
> ),        ,


      ,     ,  ?




> ...


  ?

----------


## asd123

> ?


16 . 10   .




> ,     ,  ?


    .       1  2019    .
  ?   ..   ?




> 1. ,   ,   ,  
>   ,     , 
> ,      -     
> , ,   1  2021 .


   .
  . ,  ,    ...
  ... ,       .

----------


## -

> ,        ?     - -


,       ,   ,   .    -           :Speaking:        . :yes:

----------


## .

> .       1  2019    .


   .                ,  ,    .




> . ,  ,    ...


  :Smilie:       .

----------

,    ?

----------


## .

, .    ?

----------

> , .    ?


,

----------


## p

!   !
 :Yahoo: 
30 , , ...
 :Mocking: 
 - !
 :Pardon: 
IMG_20190728_130304.jpg
IMG_20190728_130242.jpg

,   ,    .           .
    (+,   )   ,    ,          12 ,    10 ,    ,      .
     30 : ,   3 , ,  ,   1 .
   ,   ,   ...

----------

> !   !
> 
> 30 , , ...
> ,   ,    .           .
>     (+,   )   ,    ,          12 ,    10 ,    ,      .
>      30 : ,   3 , ,  ,   1 .
>    ,   ,   ...


   ?    ?
    3  ,     ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   ,  ,  . API  1000   .

----------


## p

> ?    ?
>     3  ,     ,


 5





> .   ,  ,  . API  1000   .


    ?  5      .    .
  API   .
?    ?  -     .     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

)   . 

  - MSPOK-K    25 000   36  + iniotPro 3   2000.      .     .

----------

. 
    .
     ?

----------

> . 
>     .
>      ?


  -- ... 
    --     -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -- ...


   -      ,     ?

----------

> -- ... 
>     --     -


   ?
      .
    -.

       / ?

----------


## katerina371

.     ,  .            .      ?   ,  ?   ?

----------

> .     ,  .            .      ?   ,  ?   ?


        ().      , ?

----------

-  .    . ,      .     .    1217 ,,     .

----------


## katerina371

,

----------

!         ,,  ,   -  ?  ,

----------

> !         ,,  ,   -  ?  ,


  ,  "   " -    ,    .

----------

> ,  "   " -    ,    .


..     ,    . ,  1     ?

----------

> ..     ,    . ,  1     ?


   06.06.2019 N 129- "      "  -       "
 2
1. ,   ,   ,     ,     ,  ,      -      , ,   1  2021 .

----------

!

----------

!      ,  ,      ?

----------

> !      ,  ,     ?


    ,          .

----------


## xvostik

185   36
    .    5 
       -      ,    2  
  -    ,     -   !

----------


## xvostik

,     5 
*  !* ,   20
  -   -      !

----------

> ,     5 
> *  !* ,   20
>   -   -      !


 ,    ""      .
  ,      . 
      5   -        -    .

----------


## xvostik

5 ,    ,   5       .     ,      ,  2

----------

> 5 ,    ,   5       .     ,      ,  2


    ,   -    :Smilie:

----------


## xvostik

, ,   ....
    ,         ?


  (  )


  ..
yandex.ru ( )

----------


## xvostik

,            ,

----------

> ,            ,


         ,    !
  ,   .     ?      -    ,   ,  ". ". 
         .      ,     pdf.

----------

> , ,   ....
>     ,         ?
> 
> 
>   (  )
> 
> 
>   ..
> yandex ru ( )


  :Smilie:

----------


## asd123

> .                ,  ,    .
> 
>       .


    .
  . ,  .
,     2021 .
 .

----------


## usersha

!  .     6%  .      ,      ,   2011        ,     3   !             .      .   
1)              ( ,  ,       )             2021          ?       ?
2)                   ,       .    ? 
3)             ?
4)     ,                  ?

  !

----------


## asd123

> ,       ...
> 
> -----
> 
> .
>       ....      .
>        2   06.06.2019 N 129-
>   .
> 1.  - 
> ...



    ,
    ...

   2021    ,
     ,   ,   
 ,      -    -     .
      ...

----------


## asd123

2021 , ,   ,    ""  :Smilie:

----------

> !  .     6%  .      ,      ,   2011        ,     3   !             .


       .    3     :Smilie: 



> .   
> 1)              ( ,  ,       )             2021          ?       ?


!



> 2)                   ,       .    ?


,      ,      -   ,   .



> 3)             ?


 -       !



> 4)     ,                  ?


 .

----------


## usersha

> .    3    
> 
> !
> 
> ,      ,      -   ,   .
> 
>  -       !
> 
>  .


   !      ?       (     )      ,         !    ,    , 900      +250    .      .                 ....             - .        .    !

----------


## -

> !      ?       (     )      ,         !    ,    , 900      +250    .      .                 ....             - .        .    !


   ?   ?
    :     ,    ..

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ,     .




> ,    ..


  .

----------


## usersha

)              .    !         2014        !              .    ,  ,        ...                  ...                   .....     ,          ,   )             !                 ....                      !                                           ....                                  ....                ...        !     ! ...

----------


## -

,     -  .   .   . 
  ,    -     . ""  .   ,   ..   ,    100  200  -   .  - .      . 
   -  ,   ,   . 10            -  ,     ( ,  ) -         .     .      -      ,           .    100 ,   150 () -    , -     .      ,     / -   .  -     (    ),     .

----------


## -

, .,    -     ,     ,     -    .  .,      ,      (   ,     ) -    500 . 2000.  .      .
        ,      .    ,   .     ,    .

----------


## -

5-7    ,    15 ,   .        -       ,       .         ,      , 95%   .  - ,   .      ,    ,    .

----------


## usersha

> ,     -  .   .   . 
>   ,    -     . ""  .   ,   ..   ,    100  200  -   .  - .      . 
>    -  ,   ,   . 10            -  ,     ( ,  ) -         .     .      -      ,           .    100 ,   150 () -    , -     .      ,     / -   .  -     (    ),     .


       .     .        ,     .    !     .                    -   ,           ?         !             !   ,    ,                 3-5-10  !       !    1                    !          !                         .        !              !       -     !     .                           !           !     3-4           !              .          . ?                   -    ...      .      ?               !            !    , -  .       !     !      ?!    ?      2012-2013  2019....      18   23 .  80-100 .       25-27   100-110   20-25     80-100                 ?             !                100              50 !          !    !               !       ...     48    ?    14   !      !                           1 -2 !           ,      ....                  !   -               !     ?  2009 ?        !           !           !                     !

----------


## usersha

,    !                  ...              ...              !        !                ...                ...

----------


## usersha

> 5-7    ,    15 ,   .        -       ,       .         ,      , 95%   .  - ,   .      ,    ,    .


        !                 48       30            !                   !          ...           !                              ....           ...              .                        ...              ...         ?

----------


## Maria Skalaba

.          -   01.07.2021.     ?    , ?   /? , , .      ,         -4?      .   ?
 !

----------


## .

> -4?


?   ,       .  ,    -

----------


## Maria Skalaba

,        ?  ,   .        ,   . .   ?

----------


## Maria Skalaba

> ?   ,       .  ,    -


    ?      ? , ,                .   ,    ,     .   ?.   ,     .      .  ,      ?   .

----------

> ?      ? , ,                .   ,    ,     .   ?.   ,     .      .  ,      ?   .


   -4 -   .        .
     -4 .
  " " -    ,     %  ,        .

----------


## Maria Skalaba

> ?   ,       .  ,    -


       "   -3-2/4043: "                                     ,     ."

  ,    , ,           , ,    ..          /   .    " " ,       .   ,     .     . ,      ,      .

----------


## Maria Skalaba

> -4 -   .        .
>      -4 .
>   " " -    ,     %  ,        .


.       , ,  .      .      ,       / .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "   -3-2/4043: "                                     ,     ."


  ,           ,       .
  ,   -     -.





> /   .    " " ,       .


100%     .

----------

> 100%     .


  ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ?


  ,     - .

----------

> ,     - .


     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ,      ,            ,   ,    .

----------

> ,      ,            ,   ,    .


   "" .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?
        .

 ))

----------

> ?
>         .


       " ".    ?        ,      " !   !"? 


> 


      ,     ...

----------


## .

> " ".


, ..   ,      ,   ?     ,  ?  :Wink:

----------

> , ..   ,      ,   ?


.     -?    ""        "  !  ?!!".                     . 


> ,  ?


,    .     ,  ...

----------


## .

> -?    ""        "  !  ?!!


    ?
   . .   . ,     :Wink:

----------


## Maria Skalaba

> ,    ?


 ,    .   .  .       ,   , ,   , ..        .   ,   ,     /   , ..    .
         /   .

----------


## _N

, .   ,  ,          "",      .      ,      .   ,     ,    ,    ?

----------


## KocmosMars

.  ""   30,      .    ?

----------


## _N

-    .     2021         /.         -   ""  "",  ?         ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


   .   ,    ? (

----------


## _N

*.*,  .   ? - ,  .        ?

----------


## xvostik

.
   ,     /     !
   ,    ...
   ? 
!

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   .

----------


## xvostik



----------

!

   .     ().  .

    01.07.2021.

    (   )   .     .

       "  -  ",          .

        ,   . ?

-   ))

----------


## .

> (   )   .


   ?     .        
         ,    .      ,       -

----------

> ?     .


    .

----------


## _N

, ,    .

----------

> , ,    .


  .          .

----------


## .

> , ,    .

----------

> 


   ?       54-   "  "?

----------

> ?       54-   "  "?


""  ?  ? !
, ,        , ..     54   "           "!
     -   ?

----------

> ""  ?  ? !


 :
    -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     ;



> 


   .         .      ( ..   )    . 


> -   ?


  .

----------

> ?     .


, .        )))

----------

> :


   !
       !?

----------

> !?


,    .

----------


## harriet

. , . 

   ,  (-)  . :

1.   ,  -    07.2021?        ?
2.                      (,  e-mail)       ?    ,         . ,   ,        ?
3.     /    (   ,       )?
4.         ,    (e-mail),      ?

----------

.
      - .
     ,    .
 ,,   .
  " "  " , 1111,".           .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           (  ).  1-     ,          .              1-          ?        1-    ,     2-  .

----------

/      ( )      100    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## MariaVU

. , ,  .
  :                ?

----------

> ?


    17  7   N 290-   ,  ,        ,    ,      ,             ,     ,   2  346.26    ,    ,    ,   "  (, )"           01.02.2021.

----------


## -

, ,   ,  ,  ,  ( , ),   07.2021  .        ?    .   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.




> .   ?


 ,   ,          - .

----------


## -

.)

----------


## kuznechov119m

2021   ,       .

----------


## buhgaltershha

,       ,    ().         ?  ,      ?

----------

> ,       ,    ().         ?  ,      ?


  .
        -   1  2017,    !

----------


## .

> ?


  1  2021         (   ).       .        
      ,  ,

----------


## .

>

----------

.
    ,  ,  .
     36 ,      .

    2018 .     2019 .
 ,    ,  ,     1  2021 .

  . ,  ".   .     ".
  1  2021. -,    .  -...    .

      -   ?    ?
  ? ,    . 
 ,    ?          -  ?

----------


## buhgaltershha

> .


  .    ,     ?  

        (   )   ?     ?

----------

> .    ,     ?  
> 
>         (   )   ?     ?


  .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   ?    ?
>   ? ,    .


,   ,       .

----------


## buhgaltershha

> 1  2021         (   ).       .        
>       ,  ,


,    ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .       .
 - -. -  ,

----------


## buhgaltershha

> .       .
>  - -. -  ,


   ?        ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   -.

----------

. - ?

    .    .
         .
   -  ,     .
   ?     .

     , ,       .
  ,         1 .

--------

 .     ?  1.05  ?     1  2019.

--------

 .   ?      ( )      ?
   ,        ?   ""     " "  ?  - -?

         . 
   ,   )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  ,     .
>    ?


,         .

----------

> ,         .


  .
   . 
       "",   ""

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   .         ,     ,  ,     -.

----------


## ns

.
   ().    ,     .  .         /  ?    ? .

----------

> .
>    ().    ,     .  .         /  ?    ? .


    3210-

----------


## ns

,   . ..        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 :yes: 





> ,


 .

----------


## LuckyBuh

.

  . (  )     .,     ,    ,  ? 
    ,   .        ,    ((

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> 


.

----------

,   1.1     6  2021  .              ,          6  ?

----------


## LuckyBuh

> .


!
   ((

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

1.1  6  2021    .

----------

> 1.1  6  2021    .


       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,    .

----------

! , ,      ,       .    -?

----------


## LuckyBuh

.
         ,    ,       .

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> .


 .   .

----------

> ,  ,


.      ?      ?    ?

----------


## Storn

,     ,   :Big Grin:  (   )

----------

> ,     ,   (   )


 ?       ( )?   ,   .  ?

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?       ( )?


. 2 . 2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -       ":
*    -*           :
... ** *  () * ,       -,    ,       ;
( .    06.06.2019 N 129-)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .  ?


 ,       .

----------

.   .

----------

.   /        8700  ( ).    ,  ,        91       .   ,      ? .

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> 


        10.6  . http://lifeip.ru/atol/drajvera-dlya-kassy-atol/

----------

,

----------


## olga-osina

!
,  / ,   -      ?

----------


## GH2

!        ?      ,   ..   .    .. (       )

----------


## GH2

..     ,-   ,      . 
     .? !     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


     ,          .                          .        ,      .

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?


 .
. 2.1 . 2 54-:
 ,    ,    ,   ... 12 - 17 ... (15 -            :Wink:   2  346.43    ,              -     ()  () ,          (),   ,   , ,    -   1  4.7   .

----------


## GH2

> .
> . 2.1 . 2 54-:.


!     .! 
  (,,    ): "       ,".
 :"    ,     ..."
 :"    ,    ...   .."
 : " , .     ."
 : "              ?"
: "     ,   ...".   :"     ...",      ,     ,...
,     ...       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 .       , , ,          .
     ,  ,          .
         -   .

----------


## GH2

> .          -   .


 ,    .  :    .
     :
 ,           ,     
       ? 
   : "      ..."
   :            ? !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    28.09.2018  03-02-08/69720

----------


## GH2

> 28.09.2018  03-02-08/69720


! .!           ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.

----------

?

----------

